#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Is de Islam een religie van vrede?

## waarnemert

Onder het onderwerp "Islam religie van vrede" heeft dolle Fatima een topic geopend waarin ze poneert dat de Islam een religie van vrede is.

Daar begreep en begrijp ik niets van. Als bij wijze van spreken de lijken van slachtoffers van de Islam je links en rechts voorbij schieten hoe kan je dan volhouden dat de Islam een religie van vrede is?
Terwijl Fatima en Ibnu maar door blijven raaskallen dat de Islam een religie van vrede is worden in deze week nog honderden onschuldigen gedood door aanhangers van de Islam en wordt in Sulawesi een gruwelijke aanslag gepleegd op Christenen. Maar dat mag niet gemeld worden, dan ben je aan het provoceren. Zo kan je inderdaad wel blijven geloven dat de Islam vreedzaam is, je negeert gewoon alle berichten die dat logenstraffen.

Daarover ontstond dus een discussie die door Fatima afgekapt werd door het z.g. negeren een methode om iemand monddood te maken.

Terwijl Fatima dus deze ondemocratische, intolerante en weinig vreedzame maatregel toepaste werd ik door Ibnu geprest om antwoord te geven op zijn stellingen. Dat is merkwaardig. Tewijl de een (Ibnu) herhaaldelijk aandringt op antwoord belet de andere Moslim(a) mij om te antwoorden.

Daarom ben ik verplicht een nieuwe discussie te starten waarbij ik Ibnu kan antwoorden.

Maar voor dat ik dat doe wil ik toch even herhalen welke vragen Fatima laat zitten en dan begrijp je dat ze in feite zegt "bek houden"

Waarnemert: 
Verder lees jij wel erg slecht zeg! Ik heb toch helemaal niet beweerd dat "de gewelddadige uitleg van de Islam de enig juiste is", nog minder dat ik "hun standpunt (zou) ondersteunen (of) geloofwaardigheid verlenen". Ik heb het alleen over feiten! En dan zie ik weinig van de theorie dat de Islam een religie van vrede is. 






> quote: Fatima 
> Je zit jezelf in deze paar zinnen ontzettend tegen te spreken hoor. Je zegt ik heb niet gezegd dat de geweldadige islam de enige juiste is, daarna zeg je dat je weinig ziet in de theorie dat de Islam een religie van vrede is..... De Islam is dus volgens jou geen religie van vrede, nou dat is Osama roerend met je eens.


quote Waarnemert
Ga nou eerst een citeren waar ik dat gezegd zou hebben, dat zal je niet lukken

En verder alweer slecht lezen; Lees maar na "En dan zie ik weinig van de theorie dat de Islam een religie van vrede is. Daar maak jij van:daarna zeg je dat je weinig ziet in de theorie dat de Islam een religie van vrede is.....




> quote: Fatima
> Ook de Islam kent zulke teksten en die heb ik hier tot in den treure gepost.


antwoord Waarnemert
Help me maar eens, zo ben ik ze in de Koran niet tegengekomen.


Citaat waarnemert
Ja ook dit verwijt slaat op Fatima zelf terug. Laat ik eens opnoemen waar Fatima geen antwoord op gegeven heeft, of waarop ze niet is ingegaan.
-De goddeloze regimes in Iran en Saoedie-Arabi.
-Mijn vraag of er misschien iets mis is met de Islam.
-Mijn opmerking dat de Islam niet bestaat.
-De tegenstrijdigheid, het schisma in de Islam, althans daar geeft ze geen argumenten tegenover.
-Dat ik de publieke opinie niet ben.
-Dat ik de nederlander niet ben.
-De video over de 70 maagden.
-Een eerlijk en objectief beeld geven van de Islam.
-Dat ze dieper moet graven en radicaler worden.

Voorts gaat ze niet in op mijn suggesties voor aktie.

Nee dan gaat het natuurlijk niet op om domweg te ontkennen maar het gaat om de argumenten!

Ja, dan val je wel eens in herhaling! Als je op zoveel vragen geen antwoord krijgt. Ook op mijn voorlaatste post: geen antwoord!

Wat ze daarentegen wel doet is mijn woorden verdraaien, ik heb daar al eerder over geschreven, nu een aanvulling van de woorden die ze zoal mij in de mond legt die totaal niet waar zijn. Zo zou ik ondermeer geschreven hebben:
-Waar het dus gewoon op neer komt is dat de Islam en Moslims weg moeten.
-De Koran moet worden herschreven.
-De moslims moeten zich voor hun geloof schamen.
-Moslims moeten hun geloof opgeven.

Er zal nog wel meer zijn maar ik zal niet op alle slakken zout leggen .

Dat voorlopig als voorbeeld waarom Fatima mij de mond snoert.

Wordt vervolgd.

----------


## waarnemert

Dan nu (een deel) van het antwoord aan Ibnu.
Uiteraard ga ik alleen in op relevante zaken.


quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Ik woon op een planeet waarop vele aanhangers van de Islam wereldwijd gruwelijke aanslagen plegen. 


Antwoord Ibnu
Het is niet uniek dat er in de naam van een geloof machtspelletjes worden gepleegd en mensen worden onderdrukt en pijn wordt aangedaan.
Als je een politie handleiding openslaat en je leest : "en pak je gummieknuppel en sla er op los en gebruik ook je pepperspray". is dan de politie 
geweldadig? is de handleiding dan buiten proportioneel geweldadig? Je moet ook lezen in welke context dit geldt en wanneer geweld geoorloofd is. 

Antwoord waarnemert
Wat is de bedoeling van dit antwoord? Wil je zeggen dat als je het bekijkt in de goede context dat dan het gruwelijk geweld geoorloofd is? Welke context zou dat dan moeten zijn? Wanneer is dan een zelfmoordaanslag op onschuldige burgers geoorloofd? Ook zijn de aanslagen niet altijd machtsspelletjes, in Sulawesie is het gewoon blinde haat. Verder vergelijk je appels met peren. De politie is door de overheid gewettigd. Het doel is niet onschuldigen te vermoorden maar dit juist te voorkomen. De aanslagplegers zijn door niemand gewettigd (in hun ogen wel door de beginselen van de Islam maar ik neem aan dat je het daar niet mee eens ben) en het doel is mensen te vermoorden. 


Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Ik woon op een planeet waar de Islamitische staten Iran en Saoudie-Arabi een gruwelijke godsdienstige dictatuur uitoefenen. 

antwoord Ibnu
Wat wil dat dan zeggen? 
Dat wil niet meer zeggen dat praktijk en theorie dus niet altijd overeenkomen. In het grootste moslim land op aarde (Indonesie) mogen vrouwen wel autorijden, 
in Saudie niet. Enz..  

Dat wil zeggen dat in die landen de machthebbers in het kielzog van de eerbiedwaardige Ayatollahs, Moslim geleerden aan de universiteiten, onderwijzers aan de Koranscholen en hoe die kerels verder ook mogen heten deze gruwelijke dictatuur uitgevonden hebben. Geen kwestie van niet overeenkomen van theorie en praktijk maar van wel overeenkomen  

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Komt het nooit eens in je op, Fatima, dat er misschien iets mis is met de Islam als er zoveel geweld door wordt gepleegd? 


Volkert van de G. is geboren in Zeeland. Wil het zeggen dat alle Zeeuwen moordenaars zijn en extremisten zijn dan?? 
Komt het nooit eens in je op waarnemert dat 1 verrotte appel nog geen verrotte boom maakt.  

Alweer zon vreemde vergelijking. Volkert G. vermoordde P.F. niet omdat hij door de Zeeuwse beginselen gesteund werd of omdat hij beweerde daardoor gesteund te worden.
Moslims vermoorden mensen omdat ze door de Islam beginselen daarin gesteund worden, of dat beweren.
Wou je beweren Ibnu dat er onder de moslims 1 rotte appel is? Hoeveel dacht je dat er zouden zijn? Honderden? Duizenden? Miljoenen?
Is dit nu een antwoord op de vraag of er misschien iets mis is met de Islam?
 

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Komt het nooit in je op dat het best mogelijk is dat de geweldplegers ook hun iden vinden in de beginselen van de Koran? Dat volgens hun interpretatie zij de goede beginselen van de Islam toepassen?
Dat ze na een zelfmoordaanslag naar een paradijs gaan met 70 maagden? Hebben ze dat uit hun duim verzonnen?  

Natuurlijk zullen er geweldplegers zijn die ook hun iden vinden in de Koran. Maar dat verklaar ik netzo als bovenstaande voorbeeld uit de politiehandleiding.
Gebrek aan kennis dus.

Gebrek aan kennis bij de heer Osama Bin Laden? Bij de Ayatollas? Op de universiteit in Egypte?  

Citaat Ibnu
Er staat onomwonden in de koran dat je geen zelfmoor mag plegen.
Dat is een zonde dus. Ik ben heel benieuwd hoe de zelfmoordenaars hier tegenaan keken. Dat rijmt totaal niet met wat er in de koran staat.

Van Aboe Hoeraira : De Profeet heeft gezegd : Wie zich ophangt, zal zich ook in de hel ophangen, en wie zich doodsteekt zal zich ook in de hel doodsteken.  
(Boechari, Boek 23 hoofdstuk 84 -/- in : Wim Raven, Leidraad voor het leven - de tradities van de Profeet Mohammed) 

Van Aboe Hoeraira : De Profeet heeft gezegd : Wie zichzelf doodt door zich van een berg te storten, die zal zich in het hellevuur daar vanaf storten voor eeuwig. Wie zichzelf doodt door gif in te nemen, die zal in het hellevuur het gif in zijn hand hebben en het innemen voor eeuwig. Wie zichzelf doodt met een stuk ijzer, die zal in het hellevuur dat ijzer in zijn hand hebben en in zijn buik stoten voor eeuwig. 
(Boechari, Boek 76 hoofdstuk 56; vgl. Moeslim, Boek 1 Traditie 175 -/-
in : Wim Raven, Leidraad voor het leven - de tradities van de Profeet Mohammed) 

Enz.. lijkt mij geen prettig vooruitzicht..

En of iemand naar de hemel of naar de hel gaat bepaald alleen Allah. En ik kan alleen beoordelen dat een zelfmoordenaar tegen de letter van de koran ingaat.
En dat Allah niet van wanorde houdt. Er zijn ellelange verhalen geschreven dat een geweldadige strijd niet bij 'de islam' hoord en dat is ook mijn beleving. 

Het is wel duidelijk dat de zelfmoordenaars een gebrek aan kennis hebben, want welke idioot gelooft nu dat er een God bestaat die het vermoorden van onschuldigen beloont met 70 maagden? Maar ze worden wel voorgelicht en ik denk dat de geleerden wel iets verzonnen hebben waardoor jouw interpretatie volgens hen onjuist is.  

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Komt het nooit eens in je op om je dood te schamen voor de gedragingen van je geloofsgenoten?  


Nee! waarom? als een mede gelovige broeder Mohammed B. een moord pleegt , wat heb ik er dan als moslim mee te maken?? moet ik mij als moslim dan voor
zijn wangedrag verontschuldigen?? Waarom? Dan zouden alle zeeuwen zich ook voor het wangedrag van Volkert van der G. moeten verontschuldigen! 

Nou Fatima schaamde zich nog wel! Ik zou dat ook doen. Als een zoon van iemand een moord pleegt zal hij zich als vader toch ook schamen? En zeker als die jongen zegt ik heb het volgens de principes van mijn vader gedaan! Waar het om gaat is dat deze lieden claimen dat ze namens Allah en de Islambeginselen handelen. En dat ze eigenlijk vinden dat elke Moslim zo zou moeten handelen. Zeeuwen behoeven zich niet te verontschuldigen omdat Volkert G. dat niet deed als Zeeuw.

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
De Islam is niet vreedzaam want de Islam bestaat niet. 


Nederlanders zijn niet vreedzaam want de Nederlander bestaat niet.*

(*net zo'n zinloze uitspraak) 

De Islam is een Godsdienst. Men mag hopen dat er toch wat meer inhoud wordt gegeven aan het begrip Moslim dan alleen zoals bij de Nederlanders, waar het op neerkomt dat hun enige overeenkomst is dat er Koninkrijk der Nederlanden in hun paspoort staat. En dan is het noodzakelijk dat er, althans op hoofdzaken, een gemeenschappelijke opinie is. Een hoofdzaak is het gebruik van geweld. In mijn opinie zou het gebruik van geweld in geen enkele religie geoorloofd moeten zijn maar dit terzijde. Welnu in die hoofdzaak, het gebruik van geweld, is er geen gemeenschappelijk standpunt. Als ik dus schrijf De islam is niet vreedzaam want de Islam bestaat niet is dat een verkorte schrijfwijze van het feit dat er geen gemeenschappelijke mening is met betrekking tot het gebruik van geweld en dat is geen zinloze uitspraak maar een feit. 

wordt vervolgd

----------


## Onbek_01

Alleen de volgelingen van de satan stellen zich vijandig op tegen de islam.

19. Satan heeft hen volledig in zijn macht, en heeft hen de gedachtenis aan Allah doen vergeten. Zij behoren tot Satans partij. Ziet toe, Satans partij is de verliezer.   
22. Gij zult geen mensen vinden die in Allah en de Laatste Dag geloven, terwijl zij iemand liefhebben die Allah en Zijn boodschapper tegenwerkt, zelfs al waren dezen hun vader of hun kinderen, of hun broeders, of hun verwanten. Dezen zijn degenen, in wier hart Allah geloof heeft ingegrift en die Hij gesterkt heeft met Zijn Geest. En Hij zal hen toelaten in tuinen waardoor rivieren stromen. Daarin zullen zij vertoeven. Allah heeft welbehagen in hen en zij hebben welbehagen in Hem. Zij behoren tot Allah's partij. Voorwaar, Allah's partij zal zegevieren.

----------


## waarnemert

Vervolg antwoord aan Ibnu.

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Inderdaad, en op goede gronden, een van die gronden is de tegenstrijdigheid in de koran wat betreft de vreedzaamheid en het wapengekletter. En daar ga je niet op in. 


Moslims mogen zich verdedigen wanneer aangevallen. En in oorlogstijd (en daarna) zijn er strenge regels om excesse te voorkomen. Wij hebben pas soortgelijke 
beperkingen leren kennen na de 2e wereldoorlog.  

Daarin verschillen we van mening, een geloof moet zich niet willen verdedigen, daar komt nou juist de ellende vandaan. Er zijn er die een kort lontje hebben en al gauw vinden dat ze aangevallen worden. Overigens is dit geen antwoord op de tegenstrijdigheden in de Koran 

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Zoals ik al schreef hierboven vind ik dat je door een geloof gegrepen moet worden. Als ik de woorden van Jezus Christus lees en zijn werken versta dan heb ik maar een verlangen, ik wil bij die man horen, hem volgen. Als ik de Koran lees dan heb ik dat helemaal niet, dan, en dat zal je niet leuk vinden, vind ik dat meer een saaie wet tekst dat een boodschap die mij aanspreekt. En wat er aan mooie dingen instaat vind ik bij Jezus krachtiger en duidelijker. Ook de grondidee spreekt mij niet aan, in een hele korte formulering, de Moslim moet zich afvragen: wat moet ik doen om God te behagen terwijl de Christen zegt wat heeft God al niet voor mij gedaan, hoe kan ik Hem dankbaar zijn.  


In geloof is geen dwang staat er in de koran. Dus kies wat je wilt kiezen en geef anderen ook die vrijheid.  

Dat blijft in veel gevallen theorie. In Saoedie Arabie is er religieuze politie!  

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Ik geloof niet dat dat alleen politieke motieven zijn,
zij baseren zich toch op de Koran en de overleveringen? Is dat niet het punt dat ik ter discussie stelde?  

Geef dan ook zelf eens antwoord op de vraag van Yusuf Isa?! over de teksten in Leviticus!  

Daar heb ik al antwoord op gegeven, het is een nutteloze bezigheid want deze regels worden al duizenden jaren niet meer toegepast. Niet door Joden, niet door Christenen en niet door atheisten, mogelijk door Moslims maar niet op grond van de Bijbel. Geloof je echt dat de aanslagplegers zich op de Bijbel baseren? Die kennen ze niet eens. 

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Dat is mooi maar daar gaat de discussie niet over, het gaat er niet om of jij goede gedachten heb maar of de Islam vreedzaam is.  

Juist goed dat ze dit aanhaald. Dus dat zij laat zien aan jou dat zij gelovige moslima is die geweld verafschuwd. Dat zij dus de leer volgt EN vreedzaam is.

Heb ik wat anders beweerd dan? Ik heb haar zelfs geprezen hierom! 


quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Geloof me, ik wens je alle succes en voel wel met je mee, maar voel ook eens met mij mee, steeds maar weer horen dat de Islam zo vreedzaam is terwijl dagelijks in naam van Allah tientallen mensen omgebracht worden. In alle oprechtheid, ik begrijp daar niets van.  


IK begrijp dat ook niet.  

Dan zijn we het eens. 

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Is dat een dreigement? Ik vind overigens dat je teveel het woord jullie gebruikt. Wij/zij denken?  


Dat moet idd vermeden worden dat wij/zij denken. 

Dan zijn we het hierover ook eens

Wordt vervolgd

----------


## Victory

Islam is een geloof van rechtvaardigheid. En rechtvaardig betekent niet altijd vrede.

Allah (swt) weet het het best.

----------


## IbnRushd

Erg veel tekst. Ik geloof dat er weinigen - zo niet - niemand jouw tekst nauwkeurig gaat lezen. Jouw strekking of stelling kan ik nog wel volgen: namelijk of de islam daadwerkelijk vredelievend is?

Stel je voor ik bekeer me tot het christendom en pleeg zoveel mogelijk aanslagen omdat een zogenaamde moslim mijn ouders koelbloedig heeft afgeslacht. Aangezien ik dan eerst zo een diepgelovige christen ben en geenszins afstand wil doen van mijn geloof, zoek ik alternatieven d.w.z. citaten uit de bijbel (die ik dan op een zodanige manier allegorisch interpreteer) om mijn wraakgevoelens te bevredigen. Dit doe ik d.m.v. aanslagen waar veel onschuldige doden vallen.

Nu is jouw redenering als volgt:

- Aangezien er groepen moslims op deze wereld zijn die graag aanslagen plegen vanuit het politieke oogpunt en daarbij graag de koran als ondersteuning gebruiken, generaliseer je - onbewust - alle moslims tot een hoop. Het enige manier om te veronderstellen dat islam geen vredelievend is, is gedetailleerd uit leggen wat er in de Koran bevindt over gewelddadigheid jegens ongelovigen zonder redenen. Dit moet, om duidelijk te worden, punctueel beschreven zijn. Als je dat niet kan, dan dien je orintalistische boeken raad te plegen die zoiets ondermijnen. Zo niet, dan gaat deze discussies over subjectieve hypotheses die weinig met werkelijkheid te maken heeft.

----------


## waarnemert

Vervolg antwoord aan Ibnu

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Ik vond het een raar idee dat "bestuderen". Overigens is dat denk ik niet alleen een woord. Moslims "bestuderen" inderdaad hun geloof.
Neem dat onderzoek van de overleveringen. Iemand vindt een uitspraak van Mohammed, promt komt een ander die dat weer tegenspreekt of dat niet betrouwbaar acht enz. En dat alles denk ik omdat de Koran niet duidelijk genoeg is.  


Je haald de koran en de overleveringen door elkaar heen. De koran is het letterlijke woord van God en de overleveringen zijn ' slechts' verhalen van hoe men het toen ' deed'.
Dat laatste kan je onbetrouwbaar achten tot zekere hoogte het eerste niet. Een deel van de koran is heel duidelijk "doe de shalat, en geef zakat' enz..
maar een deel is ook multi interpretabel idd. Allah zal zijn rede hebben waarom de koran zo geopenbaar is. 

Trouwens als de bijbel zo duidelijk was dan was er maar 1 ' christenlijke ' stroming geweest toch?

Beste Ibnu ik haal niets door elkaar. Ik schreef neem dat enz, dat was een voorbeeld.
Natuurlijk is er bij sommige bijbelteksten verschil van interpretatie, maar de boodschap is helder, ook t.a.v. het gebruik van geweld, als je op de linker wang geslagen wordt keer ook de rechter toe. Allah zal zijn rede hebben waarom de koran zo geopenbaar is. vind ik een dooddoener. Ik voel meer voor de zienswijze zoals die door Christenen wordt gehanteerd Als het niet in de Bijbel staat is het niet van belang anders zou God dat wel geopenbaard hebben. 

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
En dan moet men, aan wat men gevonden heeft, daar zich weer aan houden. Christenen worden geacht zich aan de Bijbel te houden en verder niets. Het interesseert toch niemand of bijbelse figuren luid of zacht spraken? Maar bij Mohammed is dat blijkbaar van belang, lijkt me inderdaad een hele studie. Het zou interessant zijn hier een aparte discussie over te houden.  


Waar maak je dat uit op dan? volgens wie is het belangrijk of figuren luid of zacht spraken? 

Sorry, dat kan ik niet terugvinden, het was op een of andere Moslim website waar iemand een stamboom van Mohammed had uitgevonden en allerlei eigenschappen van Mohammed opnoemde en aanprees. Over zijn baard gaat het toch ook in Iran waar de nieuwe president eerder een verplichting instelde voor mannen om een baard te laten staan omdat de profeet dat ook deed. Moet ik dat opzoeken dan? 


quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Het valt mij op dat de meeste Moslims een zekere arrogantie uitstralen. Van jou hoorde ik al dat ik waarschijnlijk de Islam niet zo goed had bestudeerd, althans niet zo goed als jij het Christendom, nu suggereer je (zonder enige argumentatie) dat ik een soort verwerpelijk Christen ben die beledigd is als ik zou denken dat Allah een ander zou zijn dan God. Over dit punt lijkt me ook een interessante discussie mogelijk maar valt duidelijk buiten het onderwerp.  

Waaom vind je dit dan? Waarom vind je dat moslims een zekere arrogantie uitstalen? zegt ook iets over jouw dat JIJ dit ziet en niemand anders die ik gesproken heb. 

Dat schrijf ik er toch bij! Blijkbaar is dat niet duidelijk dus zal ik het uitleggen. Als je zegt dat een ander niet zo goed gestudeerd heeft dan jezelf vind je jezelf dus beter dan die ander en dat is arrogant. Als je een ander een verwerpelijk Christen noemt vind je jezelf dus ook beter dan die ander en.je raadt het al dat is ook arrogant. 

Dolle fatima schreef : " Wat beterft de tegenstrijdigheid in de qur'an. dat lijkt misschien zo als je alleen hier en daar een losse quote leest. op zich is de Qur'an heel duidelijk: Bewaar de vrede, maar als je aangevallen word, verdedig je! " jij reageerde met: 

quote: 
Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Was het maar zo eenvoudig.  


Niet dan? waar baseer je dit dan op? .aub een ref. uit de koran waaruit blijkt dat 
a) de koran predict dat de vrede niet bewaard moet worden
b) dat je ook mag aanvallen zonder dat iemand jou aanvalt 

Moet dat nou? Die teksten weet je toch zelf ook wel? 

Wordt niet meer vervolgd, hoop ik

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> Erg veel tekst. Ik geloof dat er weinigen - zo niet - niemand jouw tekst nauwkeurig gaat lezen. Jouw strekking of stelling kan ik nog wel volgen: namelijk of de islam daadwerkelijk vredelievend is?


Ja, als je het niet interesseert dan lees je het toch niet?




> Stel je voor ik bekeer me tot het christendom en pleeg zoveel mogelijk aanslagen omdat een zogenaamde moslim mijn ouders koelbloedig heeft afgeslacht. Aangezien ik dan eerst zo een diepgelovige christen ben en geenszins afstand wil doen van mijn geloof, zoek ik alternatieven d.w.z. citaten uit de bijbel (die ik dan op een zodanige manier allegorisch interpreteer) om mijn wraakgevoelens te bevredigen. Dit doe ik d.m.v. aanslagen waar veel onschuldige doden vallen.


Dit is toch ook een hypothese? Christenen die dat doen zullen door hun kerk worden geexcommuniceerd. Dat is bij Moslims helaas geheel anders, die worden de hemel in geprezen.




> Nu is jouw redenering als volgt:
> - Aangezien er groepen moslims op deze wereld zijn die graag aanslagen plegen vanuit het politieke oogpunt en daarbij graag de koran als ondersteuning gebruiken, generaliseer je - onbewust - alle moslims tot een hoop.


Dat de aanslagen alleen  gepleegd worden vanuit politiek oogpunt is niet waar. Ik gooi niemand op een hoop, ik constateer alleen dat er vreedzame Moslims zijn en aanslagplegers.




> Het enige manier om te veronderstellen dat islam geen vredelievend is, is gedetailleerd uit leggen wat er in de Koran bevindt over gewelddadigheid jegens ongelovigen zonder redenen. Dit moet, om duidelijk te worden, punctueel beschreven zijn. Als je dat niet kan, dan dien je orintalistische boeken raad te plegen die zoiets ondermijnen. Zo niet, dan gaat deze discussies over subjectieve hypotheses die weinig met werkelijkheid te maken heeft.


Is dat uitzoeken mijn taak dan? Hoezo subjectieve hypotheses? Vraag dat eens aan de slachtoffers!

----------


## stropke

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Vervolg antwoord aan Ibnu
> 
> quote: 
> Geplaatst door waarnemert 
> Ik vond het een raar idee dat "bestuderen". Overigens is dat denk ik niet alleen een woord. Moslims "bestuderen" inderdaad hun geloof.
> Neem dat onderzoek van de overleveringen. Iemand vindt een uitspraak van Mohammed, promt komt een ander die dat weer tegenspreekt of dat niet betrouwbaar acht enz. En dat alles denk ik omdat de Koran niet duidelijk genoeg is.  
> 
> 
> ...



 :belgie:  Hoi Waarnemert ff een RE van technische aard: svp geen oranje letters meer, das niet te lezen. Krij er  :tranen:  van in ogen 
Grtjs Stropke  :gniffel:

----------


## stropke

:bril:  Na deze RE van mij doe maar alles in gewoon zwart dan ist duidelijkst.  :ergleuk:   :grote grijns:   :lachu:

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> * Hoi Waarnemert ff een RE van technische aard: svp geen oranje letters meer, das niet te lezen. Krij er  van in ogen 
> Grtjs Stropke *


Je hebt gelijk, ik vond oranje wel aardig, Nederlands voetbal elftal en zo.

----------


## al-muslimeen

Salaam alaikom

Ach wat is het toch verleidelijk om de islam als de oorzaak van terrorisme te zien! De islam is een geloof dat vrede, liefde, tolerantie predikt, de profeet Mohammed (vzmh), zegt het volgende: Een moslim is iemand die een ander mens geen kwaad berokkent, noch met de tong, noch met de hand. 
Men vertelt de meeste onzin over de islam uit onwetendheid! En dat irriteert mij enorm..
Moge Allah hen leiden!

Wassalaam

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * Ja, als je het niet interesseert dan lees je het toch niet? 
> *


Wilde je alleen helpen.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Dit is toch ook een hypothese? Christenen die dat doen zullen door hun kerk worden geexcommuniceerd. Dat is bij Moslims helaas geheel anders, die worden de hemel in geprezen.*


Nu is het zo dat bij de islam geen soort van excommunicatie of ban bestaat, althans niet tegenwoordig, omdat 't weinig zin heeft. Wel tijdens het leven v/d profeet hielp een ban en misschien een aantal generaties na hem. 
Tegenwoordig nemen geleerden afstand van degenen die aanslagen plegen of aanslagen verheerlijken/verdedigen etc. Uiteraard hoort kritiek - onderbouwend en wel - erbij. Verder waren er een aantal geleerden o.a. bin Baaz, die trachtten buitensporige moslims op het rechte pad te brengen. Dat doen ze dmv polemiek. Zo is 't bekend dat bin Baaz polemiek heeft gevoerd met Osama bin Laden en hem uiteindelijk betichtte van dwaalheid toen hij bij zijn standpunten bleef.
Een dwaler die gevaarlijk voor de samenleving is wordt razendsnel bekend gemaakt. Helaas is er een nieuwe vijand gekomen, namelijk het internet. Pas bekeerde moslims of pas praktiserende/onwetende moslims gebruiken meestal het internet als informatiebron. En wij weten allemaal dat internet een grote grabbelton is, dus.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Dat de aanslagen alleen  gepleegd worden vanuit politiek oogpunt is niet waar.*




Als dat niet waar is, vertel me dan welke motieven er ook zijn? 




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ik gooi niemand op een hoop, ik constateer alleen dat er vreedzame Moslims zijn en aanslagplegers.*


Oke, dus er is een vreedzame moslim en een aanslagpleger. Een van deze twee moet de echte moslim zijn? Kennelijk weet jij het niet, en naar ons mening wordt er niet naar gevraagd? Of wilde je eigenlijk vragen of die aanslagplegers wel echte moslims zijn?




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Is dat uitzoeken mijn taak dan? Hoezo subjectieve hypotheses? Vraag dat eens aan de slachtoffers!*


Als je de islam niet vredelievend beschouwt, althans ten dele, dan dien je zoiets punctueel te onderbouwen. Emotionele 'argumenten' of gebeurtenissen waar 'moslims' een rol mee hebben gespeeld, is naar mijn mening zeer ondeskundig. Je kunt alleen mensen met islamitische identiteit als niet vredelievend bestempelen. Echter geen moslim is perfect, en de Koran of de islam is daar niet verantwoordelijk voor.

----------


## stropke

> _Geplaatst door al-muslimeen_ 
> *Salaam alaikom
> 
> Ach wat is het toch verleidelijk om de islam als de oorzaak van terrorisme te zien! De islam is een geloof dat vrede, liefde, tolerantie predikt, de profeet Mohammed (vzmh), zegt het volgende: Een moslim is iemand die een ander mens geen kwaad berokkent, noch met de tong, noch met de hand. 
> Men vertelt de meeste onzin over de islam uit onwetendheid! En dat irriteert mij enorm..
> Moge Allah hen leiden!
> 
> Wassalaam*


Dus al die aanslagen, ontvoeringen, onthoofdingen van Al Qaida en aanverwante groepen zijn dus gebeurt door niet islamitische groepen en door geen moslims?
Leg me dan eens heeeeeeeeeeeeel goed uit waarom er bij aanslagen steeds die bekende leus dat jullie allah groter is wordt geroepen.?
Denk u nu werkelijk dat ik zo achterlijk en naif ben om uw stelling te geloven?  :gniffel:

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *Dus al die aanslagen, ontvoeringen, onthoofdingen van Al Qaida en aanverwante groepen zijn dus gebeurt door niet islamitische groepen en door geen moslims?
> Leg me dan eens heeeeeeeeeeeeel goed uit waarom er bij aanslagen steeds die bekende leus dat jullie allah groter is wordt geroepen.?
> Denk u nu werkelijk dat ik zo achterlijk en naif ben om uw stelling te geloven? *


Prikker Al-Muslimeen had het over *de islam* en niet over de moslims. Een moslim is niet definitief d islam. In mijn bovenstaande betoog heb ik duidelijk gemaakt dat d islam niet verantwoordelijk is voor de zondes van een moslim. Een christen die moordt en verkracht is geen christen zoals het christendom voorschrijft. Dat geldt voor elke godsdienst en religie.

----------


## stropke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Prikker Al-Muslimeen had het over de islam en niet over de moslims. Een moslim is niet definitief d islam. In mijn bovenstaande betoog heb ik duidelijk gemaakt dat d islam niet verantwoordelijk is voor de zondes van een moslim. Een christen die moordt en verkracht is geen christen zoals het christendom voorschrijft. Dat geldt voor elke godsdienst en religie.*




 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Uw uitleg is heel duidelijk, je hebt er je op typische wijze weer goed uitgeklets. En verklaar onderstaand krantenbericht maar eens
aan in uw ogen zo een stomme kafir die er zekers nix van begrijpt.

Iraanse vrouw (18) krijgt strop voor zelfverdediging
Gepost door Pim (Asmodean) - Bron: NU.nl
Gepubliceerd: zaterdag 7 januari 2006 @ 12:54
Beuzebelder, rightso en -North- hadden ons via de nieuws-submit te melden:

Een 18-jarige vrouw die uit zelfverdediging een man die poogde haar te verkrachten heeft gedood, is door een Iraanse rechtbank tot de strop veroordeeld. De toen nog 17-jarige vrouw bevond zich een jaar eerder met haar nichtje en enkele vrienden op straat toen ze plotseling lastig werd gevallen door twee mannen, die probeerden haar te verkrachten.

"Ik pleegde moord om mezelf en mijn nichtje te verdedigen. Het was niet mijn bedoeling om te doden. Niemand kwam ons helpen", aldus de vrouw. Volgens de Iraanse wet kunnen jongens al vanaf 15 jaar ter dood veroordeeld worden, en meisjes zelfs al vanaf negen jaar. De executies mogen echter pas worden uitgevoerd wanneer de veroordeelden de leeftijd van 18 jaar bereikt hebben.

De Europese Unie en mensenrechtenorganisaties hebben er bij de Iraanse regering herhaaldelijk op aangedrongen niet meer mensen onder de achttien jaar ter dood te veroordelen. In Iran staat op onder meer moord, verkrachting, overspel, godslastering en homoseksualiteit de doodstraf. Vorig jaar zijn er in Iran zeker 81 mensen gexecuteerd. 21179 views / 216 reacties reageer Tell-a-Friend de printerversie

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *  Uw uitleg is heel duidelijk, je hebt er je op typische wijze weer goed uitgeklets. En verklaar onderstaand krantenbericht maar eens
> aan in uw ogen zo een stomme kafir die er zekers nix van begrijpt.*


Ik noem jou of hem geen stomme kafir. Heb ik ook nooit gedaan. Ik weet niet wie of wat jou gendoctrineerd heeft, maar je mag je best positief instellen jegens gelovigen die je niet eens kent.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Iraanse vrouw (18) krijgt strop voor zelfverdediging
> Gepost door Pim (Asmodean) - Bron: NU.nl
> Gepubliceerd: zaterdag 7 januari 2006 @ 12:54
> Beuzebelder, rightso en -North- hadden ons via de nieuws-submit te melden:
> 
> Een 18-jarige vrouw die uit zelfverdediging een man die poogde haar te verkrachten heeft gedood, is door een Iraanse rechtbank tot de strop veroordeeld. De toen nog 17-jarige vrouw bevond zich een jaar eerder met haar nichtje en enkele vrienden op straat toen ze plotseling lastig werd gevallen door twee mannen, die probeerden haar te verkrachten.
> 
> ...


Ik ben er niet bij geweest en dit bericht lees je zo in eerste instantie als eenzijdige getreutel. Verder - om kracht in jouw argument te zetten - zou je uitleggen welke Koranverzen zij erbij hebben gehaald om zo te laten zien dat de rechtbank heel erg onrechtvaardig werkt.
Dit moet natuurlijk overeenkomen wat in de Koran staat of authentieke overleveringen van de Profeet, vrede zij met hem. En dan dien je de sjietische gewoontes te onderscheiden van de werkelijke islam. Als je dat kunt, dan wil ik wel serieus op je reageren. Anders kun je er beter mee ophouden.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd.






> Nu is het zo dat bij de islam geen soort van excommunicatie of ban bestaat, althans niet tegenwoordig, omdat 't weinig zin heeft. Wel tijdens het leven v/d profeet hielp een ban en misschien een aantal generaties na hem.


Dat is dan jammer.




> Tegenwoordig nemen geleerden afstand van degenen die aanslagen plegen of aanslagen verheerlijken/verdedigen etc. Uiteraard hoort kritiek - onderbouwend en wel - erbij. Verder waren er een aantal geleerden o.a. bin Baaz, die trachtten buitensporige moslims op het rechte pad te brengen. Dat doen ze dmv polemiek. Zo is 't bekend dat bin Baaz polemiek heeft gevoerd met Osama bin Laden en hem uiteindelijk betichtte van dwaalheid toen hij bij zijn standpunten bleef.


Dat is prima, het zou voor de hand liggen dat dit wijd verspreid zou worden maar ik kom dat niet tegen. En hoe zit het met een polemiek met de regeringen van Iran en Saoedi-Arabi?




> Een dwaler die gevaarlijk voor de samenleving is wordt razendsnel bekend gemaakt. Helaas is er een nieuwe vijand gekomen, namelijk het internet. Pas bekeerde moslims of pas praktiserende/onwetende moslims gebruiken meestal het internet als informatiebron. En wij weten allemaal dat internet een grote grabbelton is, dus.


Ik ben niet onder de indruk van dit argument omdat op het internet ook de mogelijkheid bestaat om goede informatie te verspreiden en te ontvangen. Doet mij een beetje denken aan de bezwaren tegen de eerste stoomtrein.




> Als dat niet waar is, vertel me dan welke motieven er ook zijn?


Zoals op Sulawesi, blinde haat.





> Oke, dus er is een vreedzame moslim en een aanslagpleger. Een van deze twee moet de echte moslim zijn? Kennelijk weet jij het niet, en naar ons mening wordt er niet naar gevraagd? Of wilde je eigenlijk vragen of die aanslagplegers wel echte moslims zijn?


Ik stel inderdaad de vraag, uit de praktijk. Ik vraag juist wel de mening van Moslims, anders zou ik er niet over begonnen zijn 






> Als je de islam niet vredelievend beschouwt, althans ten dele, dan dien je zoiets punctueel te onderbouwen. Emotionele 'argumenten' of gebeurtenissen waar 'moslims' een rol mee hebben gespeeld, is naar mijn mening zeer ondeskundig. Je kunt alleen mensen met islamitische identiteit als niet vredelievend bestempelen. Echter geen moslim is perfect, en de Koran of de islam is daar niet verantwoordelijk voor.


Ik ben van mening dat ik dat niet behoef te onderbouwen, ik zie gewoon de praktijk en dan vind ik dat Moslims moeten onderbouwen dat ondanks de wereldwijde aanslagen de Islam toch vreedzaam is en de aanslagplegers door een polemiek die breed gedragen wordt, terecht gewezen worden. Daartoe zie ik zelfs geen poging. Steeds weer distanciren de vreedzame Moslims van deze op grote schaal gepleegde aanslagen, die je geen incidenten meer kunt noemen. Let wel, ik zeg niet dat jij verantwoordelijk ben voor de aanslagen maar wel voor het feit dat er weinig inhoudelijk tegengas is.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Geplaatst door IbnRushd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat is dan jammer.*


In zekere mate is het wel jammer. De eenheid is er al een tijdje niet meer.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Dat is prima, het zou voor de hand liggen dat dit wijd verspreid zou worden maar ik kom dat niet tegen. En hoe zit het met een polemiek met de regeringen van Iran en Saoedi-Arabi?*


Die worden wel degelijk verspreid dmv boeken, lezingen en vrijdagpreken. Het fysieke probleem is juist dat die extremen niet zulke boeken willen lezen of lezingen willen bijwonen en moskeen boycotten. Deze extremisten zijn in aantal zeer gering, wat juist moeilijker maakt om ze te verdelgen.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ik ben niet onder de indruk van dit argument omdat op het internet ook de mogelijkheid bestaat om goede informatie te verspreiden en te ontvangen. Doet mij een beetje denken aan de bezwaren tegen de eerste stoomtrein.*


In de eerste plaats wordt er eerst een ideologie gevormd. Deze ideologie is meestal afkomstig uit het internet. Als de ideologie eenmaal zijn plek heeft gekregen dan is 't zeer moeilijk om aanpassingen bij te brengen. Zeker wanneer die aanpassingen de essentie wilt verzwakken. Dus, bijv. iemand met een extreme dogma zal niet zo gauw sites bezoeken die het tegengestelde propageren. 





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> 
> Zoals op Sulawesi, blinde haat.
> *


Allemaal of gedeeltelijk om politieke redenen. Zij vechten al drie jaar en er zijn al duizenden lichamen van moslims als christenen verborgen. Wraakgevoelens kan een rede zijn om aanslagen te plegen. De oorzaak ligt dan voor de hand.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ik stel inderdaad de vraag, uit de praktijk. Ik vraag juist wel de mening van Moslims, anders zou ik er niet over begonnen zijn*


 
Ik had een vraagteken bij gezet.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ik ben van mening dat ik dat niet behoef te onderbouwen, ik zie gewoon de praktijk en dan vind ik dat Moslims moeten onderbouwen dat ondanks de wereldwijde aanslagen de Islam toch vreedzaam is en de aanslagplegers door een polemiek die breed gedragen wordt, terecht gewezen worden. Daartoe zie ik zelfs geen poging. Steeds weer distanciren de vreedzame Moslims van deze op grote schaal gepleegde aanslagen, die je geen incidenten meer kunt noemen. Let wel, ik zeg niet dat jij verantwoordelijk ben voor de aanslagen maar wel voor het feit dat er weinig inhoudelijk tegengas is.*


Je wilt eigenlijk vragen of het niet tijd wordt dat wij, moslims, iets moeten doen. En daar heb je eigenlijk gelijk in. Maar... misschien heb ik al veel moslims geholpen die de neiging hadden om verkeerde dingen te doen. En wat denk je van de geleerden en andere moslims? Vraag je naar ons dat wij elke extremist moeten uitroeien, dan vraag je naar de onmogelijke.

Wat ik wel weet is dat de aanslagplegers al eeuwenlang bestaan en dat sinds 11/9 elke detail en elke hoek van aanslagen door moslims wordt uitgezonden. En dat lijkt soms dat moslimextremisme in de twintigste eeuw is ontstaan, wat natuurlijk niet waar is.

----------


## stropke

Ik ben er niet bij geweest en dit bericht lees je zo in eerste instantie als eenzijdige getreutel. Verder - om kracht in jouw argument te zetten - zou je uitleggen welke Koranverzen zij erbij hebben gehaald om zo te laten zien dat de rechtbank heel erg onrechtvaardig werkt.
Dit moet natuurlijk overeenkomen wat in de Koran staat of authentieke overleveringen van de Profeet, vrede zij met hem. En dan dien je de sjietische gewoontes te onderscheiden van de werkelijke islam. Als je dat kunt, dan wil ik wel serieus op je reageren. Anders kun je er beter mee ophouden. [quote]



Ja ik weet ook dat ge me persoonlijk geen 'domme kafir of kufar"noemt , maar ik bedoel te zeggen dat in pricipe volgens de koran ongelovigen vanuit de islam-superioriteitsgevoel dom zijn en ook uitspraken van jullie allah zeggen dat duidelijk over ongelovigen.
Is die rechtbank wel zo onrechtvaardig of handelen zij precies volgens de wetten van sjaria? Lees ons twee onderstaande feiten:


Er zijn naar het Parool stelt, dit jaar 
tenminste drie keer eerder kinderen gexecuteerd wegens seksuele daden. 
Verscheidene websites stellen dat het werkelijke aantal waarschijnlijk 
rond de 25 zal liggen. 
Met name wordt door Amnesty genoemd het geval van 
Atefeh (of Ateqeh) Rajabi. Zij werd 16 aug. jl. ter dood gebracht na te 
*zijn veroordeeld wegens een relatie met een oudere man die haar tot 
geslachtsgemeenschap zou hebben gedwongen. Zij was pas zestien* . Maar omdat 
de Iraanse richtlijn op dat moment adviseerde doodstraffen niet voor het 
18e jaar te voltrekken, *heeft men op papier haar leeftijd veranderd in 22.*  Haar snelle executie - de rechter deed tegen iedere gewoonte in zelf de 
strop om haar hals - schijnt zijn oorzaak te vinden in het feit dat zij 
tijdens het proces de rechter had getart door haar hoofddoekje af te doen. 
Kermend en smekend om genade werd zij naar de galg geleid. Urenlang werd 
haar lichaam bengelend aan een hijskraan ter afschrikking aan het publiek 
getoond. Haar verkrachter kreeg slechts zweepslagen. Dit is maar een greep 
uit de details, details die zo gruwelijk zijn dat men er toe zou neigen ze 
niet te geloven, en, als men ze al zou geloven zo snel mogelijk zou willen 
verdringen. Maar ze zijn waar. Onnodig hieraan toe te voegen dat Iran, al 
doende, zo ongeveer iedere denkbare VN-overeenkomst die het zelf heeft 
ondertekend heeft geschonden. De wreedheden tegen kinderen en vrouwen van 
dit regiem gaan ieder voorstellingsvermogen te boven en evenaren of 
overtreffen zelfs die van de nazi's. Onvoorstelbaar is dat vonnissen in 
hoger beroep niet worden vernietigd maar bekrachtigd of zelfs verzwaard. 
De hoogste rechters in dit land zijn dus van hetzelfde kaliber, of erger, 
dan Marc Dutroux. Stel u voor een land waarin de rechtszaak Dutroux zou 
zijn geindigd in de geseling en steniging van zijn laatste overlevende 
slachtoffers. Dan heeft u dus Iran, een land dat reisbureaus aanprijzen 
als een ongewoon maar aantrekkelijk vakantieland. 

 :Mad:  Een soortgelijke situatie als die 18jarige meid. En die leeftijd veranderen..srry ik ben hier misselijk van, van woede. Stelletje gore corrupte smerige farizeers.  :sniper:  

'Hak hun hoofd af!': Hoe islamitisch zijn onthoofdingen? - De Standaard 25 Sep 2004 
DE voorbije week heeft de terreurgroep Tawhid en Jihad in Irak twee gegijzelde westerlingen vermoord. Maandagavond onthoofdde de leider van de organisatie, Abu Musab al-Zarqawi, de Amerikaanse ingenieur Eugene Olin Armstrong. Dinsdag was de Amerikaan Jack Hensley aan de beurt. Over het lot van de Britse gijzelaar Kenneth Bigley was gisteravond nog niets bekend. De drie mannen waren op 16 september ontvoerd uit hun hotel in Bagdad. Het zijn niet de eerste slachtoffers van al-Zarqawi. Het trieste lijstje van onthoofdingen begint op 5 juni, met de moord op de Amerikaan Nick Berg. Op 22 juni onthoofdt al-Zarqawi de Koreaan Kim Sun-Il, op 13 en 22 juli twee Bulgaarse truckchauffeurs, op 28 september twee Pakistani, op 24 augustus een Amerikaan van Egyptische origine en op 30 augustus een Nepalese arbeider. De elf andere Nepalese gijzelaars kregen de kogel.

In juni onthoofdde een aanverwante organisatie in Saudi-Arabie de Amerikaanse ingenieur Paul Johnson. En in 2002 onthoofdde een Pakistaanse terreurgroep de journalist David Pearl van The Wall Street Journal. De beelden van de moord op Pearl werden aan hetAmerikaanse consulaat bezorgd en kwamen pas later op het Internet terecht. Sinds de moord op Nick Berg verschijnen de filmpjes van de executies meteen op het net, waar ze telkens een stormloop op de betrokken websites veroorzaken. 
De beelden zijn van een misselijkmakende wreedheid. Hollywood heeft ons wijsgemaakt dat een onthoofding met een snelle houw van het mes of zwaard gebeurt. In werkelijkheid kost het al-Zarqawi 37 ondraaglijk lange seconden van snijden, steken en hakken om Nick Bergs hoofd van de romp te scheiden. Het schokeffect, daar zou het de terroristen om te doen zijn. Het filmen van de onthoofding en de verspreiding van de beelden via het Internet maken deel uit van een psychologische oorlogvoering. Tegenover de foto's uit de Abu Ghraib-gevangenis brengt Al-Zarqawi filmpjes van onthoofdingen in stelling.

"Niet oog om oog, maar beeld om beeld", schreef de Libanese krant al -Safir. Met de gruwelbeelden wil al-Zarqawi zijn achterban ophitsen en de westerse troepen in Irak demoraliseren. Met gedeeld succes: buitenlandse hulpverleners, bedrijven en onderaannemers van het Amerikaanse leger verlaten Irak. Maar de Britse en Amerikaanse regering blijven bij het standpunt dat met terroristen niet onderhandeld wordt.

Toch is de kracht van het beeld niet de enige verklaring voor de onthoofdingen. Toen de Algerijnse terreurgroep GIA in 1996 zes Franse monniken onthoofdde de hoofden zijn nooit teruggevonden was er geen camera in de buurt. Dat was ook niet het geval toen Afghaanse moedjahedien om en bij de drieduizend goddeloze' Russen keelden. Of toen op de Filipijnen de extremistische moslims van Abu Sayyaf in 2001 een Amerikaanse toerist en in 2002 twee getuigen van Jehovah onthoofdden. Aby Sayyaf betekent de man die vele malen het zwaard hanteert'.

Overal waar de strijders van de extremistische jihad opduiken, worden onthoofdingen een afschrikwekkende executiemethode. In Algerije hebben de GIA en de GSPS, met in hun rangen oud-strijders uit Afghanistan, duizenden slechte' moslims gekeeld. In 1992 onthoofdde een Iraans moordcommando in Parijs de laatste premier onder de sjah, Shapour Bakhtiar. Hetzelfde overkwam de Iraanse popzanger Fereidun Farrokhad, in 1993, in Duitsland.

De Tsjetsjeense moslimseparatisten begonnen als eersten systematisch het kelen van Russische soldaten te filmen en bij wijze van propaganda op het Internet te plaatsen. Ook in Bosnie maakten de Arabische milities' zich schuldig aan de onthoofding van Kroatische en Servische gevangenen. Eind 2003 begon voor het Internationaal Gerechtshof in Den Haag het proces tegen twee hoge moslimofficieren uit het Bosnische leger wegens hun verantwoordelijkheid bij de moorden. De openbare aanklager omschreef de oorlogsmisdaden als rituele onthoofdingen.

"Ze kelen hun slachtoffers alsof het schapen zijn", zegt Urbain Vermeulen, hoogleraar Arabistiek en Islamkunde aan de universiteiten van Leuven en Gent. "In de islamitische traditie mag iedere volwassen man op het offerfeest een schaap, rund of kameel slachten. Al-Zarqawi en consorten doen hetzelfde met de door hen gehate ongelovigen. Onthoofding is in hun ogen de ultieme vernedering, de vernietiging van de persoon. Vaak vindt men het hoofd zelfs niet terug. Het is een gebruik dat we ook terugvinden in de oude islamitische veroveringstochten. Toen werden de koppen van beelden afgehakt. Zo ontnam men ze hun identiteit."

Maar dat was symbolisch, en lang geleden. De onthoofdingen van burgers in het Irak van vandaag zijn door nagenoeg alle politieke en religieuze leiders in de Arabische wereld veroordeeld. Zelfs de fundamentalistische Hezbollah noemde de executies on-islamitisch en schadelijk voor het beeld van de islam.

Urbain Vermeulen bevestigt dat onthoofding van gevangenen strijdig is met de doctrine en de praktijk van de islam door de eeuwen heen. "Al-Zarqawi noemt zijn gijzelaars krijgsgevangenen. Maar krijgsgevangenen heb je pas als je op rechtmatige manier de oorlog hebt verklaard. Dat kan volgens de islamitische traditie alleen na drie da'wa's, oproepen tot onderwerping aan de islam. Pas daarna kan een leider oproepen tot de jihad, op voorwaarde dat hij daartoe gemachtigd is. Al-Zarqawi heeft die bevoegdheid niet. Zelfs Osama bin Laden had die bevoegdheid niet. En daardoor bezorgen ze de islam een enorm slecht imago."

Ook in de sharia vindt Urbain Vermeulen geen rechtvaardiging voor de praktijk van het onthoofden. "In het islamitisch recht geldt als basisprincipe de wedervergelding. Wie een misdrijf begaat, wordt niet bestraft om de daad op zich, maar moet bloedgeld betalen. We merken wel dat vanaf de dertiende eeuw een sultan die op reis gaat, zijn stadhouder de opdracht geeft om in het geval van corruptie het zwaard in de nek te plaatsen'. Het betreft dan misdrijven die de orde in de islamitische samenleving zelf bedreigen. Maar het is zeer de vraag in hoeverre die straf in de loop van de geschiedenis ook daadwerkelijk is toegepast."

"Binnen het familierecht is bij overspel steniging de regel, in principe zowel voor mannen als vrouwen. En voor heel zware misdrijven is de gebruikelijke straf *ophanging.* Vanuit de praktijk in de islamwereld zou je dus kunnen verwachten dat de gijzelaars worden opgehangen, in plaats van onthoofd."

Er zijn vier moslimlanden waar executies wel door onthoofding gebeuren; Jemen, Qatar, Iran en Saudi-Arabie. Alleen in de laatste twee landen wordt de straf ook geregeld toegepast, in Saudi-Arabie zelfs tot een vijftigtal keer per jaar. De terechtstellingen gebeuren onder grote publieke belangstelling. Een beul schreef in zijn memoires dat hij zich een gelukkig man voelde omdat hij bij elke executie een bevel van God uitvoerde.

In Saudi-Arabie heerst een bijzonder strenge islamitische leer. Het zogeheten wahabisme gaat ervan uit dat elk gebod of verbod bij de politieke organisatie van de maatschappij gestoeld moet zijn op een woordelijke uitspraak van de profeet. De extremistische politieke stellingen van Osama bin Laden, de Taliban en hun volgelingen zijn ontsporingen van het Saudische wahabisme. Volgens Urbain Vermeulen vinden die groeperingen voor hun onthoofdingen rechtstreekse inspiratie in de praktijken in Saudi-Arabie. "Saudi-Arabie draagt het zwaard in zijn vlag. Het zwaard (sayf) is het symbool bij uitstek van de verdediging van de islam. De jihad, de strijd voor de islam, kan een gelovige op drie manieren voeren. Met de mond, met het hart en met het zwaard. Sayf ad-Din, het zwaard van de godsdienst', is trouwens een veel voorkomende naam."

Ook in het geval van Saudi-Arabie noemt Urbain Vermeulen de onthoofding een aberratie. "De meeste moslims kennen de islam niet. Er is een enorm probleem met het onderricht van de islam, en een groot gebrek aan moslimgeleerden." Een nog fundamenteler probleem is volgens Vermeulen dat geen enkele islamitische geleerde tegen een verkeerde interpretatie van de sharia in kan gaan: "Hun veroordeling van de onthoofding is een morele afkeuring, maar heeft geen universele juridische waarde. Sjeiks, moefti's en ayatollahs kunnen hoogstens in eigen naam en voor de eigen gemeenschap spreken. Er is binnen de islam nu eenmaal geen paus of aartsbisschop om via overleg een orthodoxie op te leggen, maar een oneindig aantal verschillende en zelfs aan elkaar tegengestelde interpretaties. Zelfs binnen de Azhar-universiteit in Cairo heerst geen eensgezindheid over islamitische leerstellingen. Het gevolg is dat geen enkele moslim in naam van de' islam kan spreken."

Maar ook dat elke moslim de koran bijna naar goeddunken kan interpreteren. Zo komen sommigen niet alleen tot bijzonder extreme interpretaties, mensen als al-Zarqawi vinden in de koran en het leven van Mohammed bovendien voorbeelden zat die in hun ogen de onthoofding van gijzelaars wel rechtvaardigen.

"De eerste bekende onthoofding in de geschiedenis van de islam was die van de derde opvolger van de profeet, Uthman Bin Ali. Hij werd vermoord door opstandelingen die vanuit Egypte naar Medina waren gekomen met de eis de islam juist toe te passen. Een familielid toonde zijn hoofd in de moskee van Damascus, samen met de vingers van de vrouw van het slachtoffer, die zich had verzet.

Er is dus een precedent. Moslimopstandelingen onthoofden een medemoslim, omdat hij de wetten van de islam overtreden zou hebben. Het is de straf voor de murtadd, de afvallige."

Ook al-Zarqawi heeft moslims vermoord: twee Turkse vrachtwagenchauffeurs en twee Pakistani. "Omdat ze in de ogen van al-Zarqawi afvalligen waren. In de koran staat: "Sluit geen verbond met christenen of joden, want dan wordt je een van hen." Collaboratie, met andere woorden. Voor wie dat heel letterlijk leest, is zelfs een moslim die u een brood verkoopt, een afvallige. Dan kom je vanzelf tot extreme daden. Ik kan me best voorstellen dat de moordenaars denken dat ze werkelijk een goede, vrome en godgevallige daad stellen. Maar ook hier zijn de moorden strijdig met de sharia, want daarin staat dat de slachtoffers de kans moeten krijgen om hun standpunt te herroepen en opnieuw moslim te worden."

Er gebeuren nog meer onthoofdingen in de koran. Net als in de bijbel trouwens, die op dat vlak niet moet onderdoen, maar dat terzijde. Volgens de koran zou Mohammed in 627 de opdracht hebben gegeven om zeshonderd mannelijke leden van een joodse stam in Medina te onthoofden. Al-Zarqawi zegt letterlijk zich op Mohammed te inspireren. "De profeet is ons voorbeeld en ons rolmodel", verklaart hij voor de executie van Nick Berg.

In soera 47 vers 4 staat dan weer: "Hak de hoofden af van de ongelovigen in de strijd." En in soera 8 vers 12 staat: "Snij hun hoofden af en de toppen van hun vingers." Nog meer inspiratie vinden mensen als al-Zarqawi in de geschiedenis van de kruisvaart. De krijgsheld Saladin zou eigenhandig de kruisvaarder Renauld de Chatillon hebben onthoofd, nadat de Chatillon tegen alle afspraken in een karavaan met moslimbedevaarders had aangevallen. Moslimextremisten hanteren maar al te graag de retoriek van een jihad tegen de nieuwe kruisvaarders'.

Maar de kruisvaarten zijn wel iets van 800 jaar geleden. En de executie van de opstandige joodse stam in Medina ligt 1400 jaar achter ons. "Slechts een minderheid van de islamgeleerden aanvaardt dat bepaalde uitspraken en daden van de profeet tijd- en contextgebonden zijn", zegt Urbain Vermeulen. "De meerderheid kent ze eeuwigheidswaarde toe. Ook dat gebrek aan historisch-kritisch denken effent de weg naar extremistische lezingen. Er is destijds onderzoek gedaan naar de kringen waar de moordenaars van de Egyptische president Sadat uit voortkwamen. Bleek dat ze amper iets afwisten van de islam. Die terroristen zijn idioten die een sfeer van terreur zaaien. Maar omdat een gematigde moslim eigenlijk niet het recht heeft om te zeggen dat hun interpretatie fout is, kunnen ze hun lezing wel als de ware presenteren."

Opvallend in dat verband is dat al-Zarqawi net voor de executie van Nick Berg zich slechts in tweede instantie richt tot de christenhond' George W. Bush. Zijn belangrijkste boodschap is voor de eigen geloofsgemeenschap bestemd. Zarqawi roept de moslims op niet langer stil te zitten terwijl moslims worden gedood en hun eer wordt bevlekt. Hij valt vooral hard uit naar de religieuze leiders, die hij bijna met zoveel woorden lafaards noemt, omdat ze een beroep doen op Kofi Annan of vreedzame manifestaties organiseren, "alsof jullie de woorden van Allah niet hebben gehoord; voer de gelovigen ten strijde."

En, vraagt al-Zarqawi verder: "Zijn jullie de jihad van conferenties en de strijd van gebeden nog niet beu? Is voor jullie de tijd niet gekomen om het zwaard op te heffen? We hopen dat jullie deze keer onze daden niet zullen veroordelen om bij de Amerikanen in de gunst te komen. De profeet heeft ons opdracht gegeven om een aantal gevangenen te onthoofden. Hij is ons voorbeeld en ons rolmodel."

Kortom, in een opbod inzake radicaliteit doet al-Zarqawi zich voor als de ware verdediger van de islam, in tegenstelling tot de gematigde traditionele religieuze leiders. Dat doet hij trouwens met toenemend succes, want de dvd's van de onthoofdingen verkopen als zoete broodjes en al-Zarqawi is populair onder de soennieten. Net zoals Muqtada al-Sadr onder de sjiieten.

"In de chaos van Irak proberen de extremisten de macht naar zich toe te halen", zegt Urbain Vermeulen, "zoals de ayatollahs dat deden tijdens de Iraanse revolutie. Dat lukt ze, niet zozeer omdat de mensen hun stellingen inhoudelijk aanhangen, maar vooral omdat ze het symbool geworden zijn van de strijd tegen de Amerikanen en het Westen. Ze misbruiken de islam om politieke en militaire macht te verwerven. De islam verdient beter. De gewone, vrome moslims zouden met duizenden op straat moeten komen om te protesteren, want dit is de islam niet." 
Dit artikel werd ingebracht door Daniel

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Ja ik weet ook dat ge me persoonlijk geen 'domme kafir of kufar"noemt , maar ik bedoel te zeggen dat in pricipe volgens de koran ongelovigen vanuit de islam-superioriteitsgevoel dom zijn en ook uitspraken van jullie allah zeggen dat duidelijk over ongelovigen.
> Is die rechtbank wel zo onrechtvaardig of handelen zij precies volgens de wetten van sjaria? Lees ons twee onderstaande feiten:
> *


Nee hoor. Een moslim die zich superieur voelt dan niet-moslims heeft vrijwel niets met de islam mee te maken, integendeel. Je maakt steeds de fout om geen onderscheid te maken tussen de term 'moslim' en 'islam'.





> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Er zijn naar het Parool stelt, dit jaar 
> tenminste drie keer eerder kinderen gexecuteerd wegens seksuele daden. 
> Verscheidene websites stellen dat het werkelijke aantal waarschijnlijk 
> rond de 25 zal liggen. 
> Met name wordt door Amnesty genoemd het geval van 
> Atefeh (of Ateqeh) Rajabi. Zij werd 16 aug. jl. ter dood gebracht na te 
> zijn veroordeeld wegens een relatie met een oudere man die haar tot 
> ...


Knip- en plakwerk. Onderbouwt nou eens met islamitische citaten en niet met gekken.

----------


## stropke

Wel wat is dan het verschil tussen moslim en islam?? Een aanhanger van de islam is toch een moslim of niet, of moet ik die voortaan islamiet noemen?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *Wel wat is dan het verschil tussen moslim en islam?? Een aanhanger van de islam is toch een moslim of niet, of moet ik die voortaan islamiet noemen?*


*Zucht* Dat meen je niet? Je kunt toch wel een onderscheid maken tussen christen en het christendom, of een boeddhist en het boeddhisme, of een leek en een monnik? 

Wat ik nou steeds van jou lees is dat je moslim koppelt met de islam. M.a.w. wanneer een moslim iets slechts doet dan is de islam daar verantwoordelijk voor.

Als je nu mij vraagt wat zijn de standpunten over het terrorisme en wat zeggen de geleerden erover, mag je me best vragen. Weet je wat, hier een link: http://www.selefiepublikaties.com/Terrorisme.htm

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Lief schatteke van een waarnemert, het heeft gewoon geen zin snap je.
Het is wel duidelijk wat je mening is en het is ook duidelijk dat je niet openstaat voor enig alternattief hierop whatsoever.

Jij wil graag de Islam bekijken door te kijken naar de Moslims die fouten maken. En dat deze manier winig zin heeft, begrijp je blijkbaar gewoonweg niet. Het simpele onderscheid tussen een theorie en de praktijk van het menselijk leven, kun je niet maken.

Ik heb je al een paar keer uitgelegd dat ik en vele Moslims met mij een vreedzame religie aanhangen. Ik ben niet geweldadig en zo zijn en waren vele Moslims voor mij dit niet. 

Wat verwacht je nu van ons, de vreedzame Moslims? Wat wil je dat we zeggen?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *Wel wat is dan het verschil tussen moslim en islam?? Een aanhanger van de islam is toch een moslim of niet, of moet ik die voortaan islamiet noemen?*


Kom op zeg, dat meen je toch niet, deze onzinnige uitspraak???

----------


## Dolle Fatima

*Citaat waarnemert
Ja ook dit verwijt slaat op Fatima zelf terug. Laat ik eens opnoemen waar Fatima geen antwoord op gegeven heeft, of waarop ze niet is ingegaan.
-De goddeloze regimes in Iran en Saoedie-Arabi.*

In Iran is de regering Shi'itisch. Dit is een geheel andere vorm van Islam. Het verschil tussen Sunni en Shiah Islam is ongeveer even groot als tussen het Rooms-Katholiek geloof en de Gerefformeerde gemeenschap: beiden hangen totaal andere geloofssystemen aan, beweren wel uit hetzelfde boek te lezen en kunnen elkaar niet luchten of zien.
Merendeel van de Moslims is Soennitisch (ongeveer rond 95%), ik ook. Ik heb dus niks met ayatollahs en dat soort figuren. Voor mij zijn die zogenaamde heiligen van hun, even heilig als sinterklaas.
In Saudie Arabie is de regering Wahbbistisch, dit is een stroming ontstaan uit de shi'itische tak van de Islam. Men heeft geprobeerd terug te gaan naar de Soennitische bronnen, maar feitelijk worden zij beschouwd als een aparte stroming die bekend staan als intolerant, extremistisch en arrogant.
Voor het merendeel van de regeringen in Arabische landen geldt momenteel dat zij corrupt en onislamitisch zijn. Geen enkel van hen regeert zoals dat zou moeten, geen wonder dus dat Allah hun verlaten heeft en de gouden eewuen van de Islam ver achter ons liggen. Zulke regeringen beweren vaak wel Islamitisch te zijn, simpelweg uit politieke doeleinden die in de regio van belang zijn (net zoals Rusland beweerd democratisch bezig te zijn). Zo excuseerde Saddam Hoessein zich tijdens intervieuws om te gaan bidden, hij presenteerde zich namelijk graag als gelovige Moslim, vooral de laatste jaren van zijn bewind, toen hij steeds meer de grip begon te verliezen. Tegelijkertijd liet hij echter standbeelden van zichzelf maken en grote schilderijen, die hij overal liet plaatsen (zowel het maken van beelden/afbeeldingen, laten maken van beelden/afbeeldingen en dit overal neerzetten is zwaar verboden in de Islam) en riep op tot verering van zichzelf als persoon (ook zwaar verboden in Islam). Ook liet hij vrouwen en mannen oppakken en martelen die bekend stonden als 'te religieus'. En dit was in een tijd voor 11 september toen het internationaal terorrisme nog lang niet op de agenda stond.
Kortom: regeringen van te rijke olielandjes zijn hypocriete huichelaars.

*-Mijn vraag of er misschien iets mis is met de Islam.*

Wie vraagt nou een Moslim of er iets mis is met de Islam? Als ik dat zou vinden was ik toch geen Moslim?
Er is niks mis met de Islam. De Islam moet alleen wel nageleefd worden. Of zoals ik al eerder zei: een dronken bestuurder die iemand doodrijdt betekdn toch ook niet dat er iets mis is met de verkeersregels?? Moet dan het hele systeem herzien worden, of moet worden besloten dat de man zich niet aan de regels hield, maar met de regels an sich niets mis is.
Men moet eens ophouden ervan uit te gaan dat iedere actie van een Moslim zijn geloof vertegenwoordigd. Wij gaan er toch ook niet van uit dat een Katholieke priester die kleine jongetjes misbruikt, vanuit de bijbel handeld?

*-Mijn opmerking dat de Islam niet bestaat.*

De Islam word inderdaad op heel verschillende manieren beleden. Maar dit betekend niet dat ze allemaal juist zijn. Islam word vaak gemend met plaatselijke volksgebruiken. Zo komt het in Indonesie bijvoorbeeld voor dat mensen zeggen Moslim te zijn, maar in praktijk bomen en stenen aanbidden. dat is voor mij geen Islam, maar diegeen zal zich wellicht Moslim noemen omdat zijn ouders dat waren. Dit soort dingen heeft meestal te maken met kennis die alleen modeling van generatie op generatie overgedragen is. Dit gaat feitelijk tegen de Islam in. Idere Moslim moet ernaar streven zelf kennis over zijn geloof te op te doen, en hiernaar te leven. Hoe goed je hierin slaagt is waar je op de dag des Oordeels op beoordeeld wordt.
Er is dus ruimte voor de mening van het individu. Hetgeen naar mijn idee eerder voor, als tegen de Islam pleit.
Maar volgens mij is het Christendom ook allesbehalve uniform, dus dat is iets wat we dan gemeen hebben.

*-De tegenstrijdigheid, het schisma in de Islam, althans daar geeft ze geen argumenten tegenover.*

Er is naar mijn mening geen schisma is de Islam. Voor mij is het heel duidelijk.
Maar voor een buitenstaander (en dat ben je duidelijk als je niet eens weet dat er Shia en Sunni moslims bestaan), die weinig kennis heeft van de Islam kan dat zo lijken.
Ik denk dat je allereerst wat meer zou moeten weten over de Islam.
Daarnaast blijft een mening, een mening. daar kun je lang of kort over praten, het blijft een manier van kijken.

*-Dat ik de publieke opinie niet ben.
-Dat ik de nederlander niet ben.*

Ja dat begrijp ik.


*-De video over de 70 maagden.*

Islam urban legend, what can I say?
Bijgeloof heet zoiets. 
Ken je dat verhaal over een kinderkruistocht dat uit Keulen vertrok, ergens inde 12e eeuw? Die kinderen werd voorgehouden dat een heilige herdersjongen genaamd Nicolaas een visoen had gehad waarin hem bevolen werd naar jeruzalem op te trekken tegen de Saracenen. Als ze bij Genua aankwamen zou de zee plitsen en en zouden ze naar het Heilige Land lopen en bij het zien van het kinderleger zouden de Saracenen angstig op de vlucht slaan.
Nou goed, sprookjes dus.


*-Een eerlijk en objectief beeld geven van de Islam.*

Daar streef ik naar ja.


*-Dat ze dieper moet graven en radicaler worden.*

Ik begrijp je hier niet zo? Waarom moet ik dieper graven en radicaler worden. Je ziet het liefst de radicale gekken onder ons? Een soort selffulfilling prophecy of zo?

*Zo zou ik ondermeer geschreven hebben:
-Waar het dus gewoon op neer komt is dat de Islam en Moslims weg moeten.
-De Koran moet worden herschreven.
-De moslims moeten zich voor hun geloof schamen.
-Moslims moeten hun geloof opgeven.*

Ik heb niet beweerd dat je dat gezegd heb. Ik zei dat de conclusies waren die ik trok uit het stuk wat je schreef.

----------


## stropke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> **Zucht* Dat meen je niet? Je kunt toch wel een onderscheid maken tussen christen en het christendom, of een boeddhist en het boeddhisme, of een leek en een monnik? 
> 
> Wat ik nou steeds van jou lees is dat je moslim koppelt met de islam. M.a.w. wanneer een moslim iets slechts doet dan is de islam daar verantwoordelijk voor.
> 
> Als je nu mij vraagt wat zijn de standpunten over het terrorisme en wat zeggen de geleerden erover, mag je me best vragen. Weet je wat, hier een link: http://www.selefiepublikaties.com/Terrorisme.htm*




Een boedist is toch aanhanger van het boedisme enz...
Dit bedoel ik precies
De ideologie (theorie) van de islam is oorlogszuchtig, anderdenkenden (=ongelovigen) zijn vrijwel vogelvrij. Bij een godsdienst als het christendom is de ideologie juist die van tolerantie en naastenliefde. Zet Jezus naast Mohammed een groter verschil kan haast niet.

Nu zullen er weer ongetwijfeld mensen komen die zeggen, maar de chistenen hebben toch ook geweld gebruikt? Ja, natuurlijk, maar vanuit de christelijke ideologie is elk geweld af te keuren, terwijl de islamiet door de Koran gesterkt wordt in het gebruik van geweld. 

Idd. Een christen die gewelddadig is leeft juist *niet*  volgens de leer van het christendom, namelijk zijn naaste lief hebben en zijn vijand de andere wang toekeren.
Een moslim die gewelddadig is leeft juist *wel* volgens de leer van de islam. 
In de koran staan genoeg verzen die geweld goedkeuren en aanmoedigen. En dus vanuit de islam is het gedrag van zijn aanhangers te rechtvaardigen. 
In beide groepen zijn natuurlijk uitzonderingen. 

Grtjs Stropke

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *Dit bedoel ik precies
> De ideologie (theorie) van de islam is oorlogszuchtig, anderdenkenden (=ongelovigen) zijn vrijwel vogelvrij. Bij een godsdienst als het christendom is de ideologie juist die van tolerantie en naastenliefde. Zet Jezus naast Mohammed een groter verschil kan haast niet.
> 
> Nu zullen er weer ongetwijfeld mensen komen die zeggen, maar de chistenen hebben toch ook geweld gebruikt? Ja, natuurlijk, maar vanuit de christelijke ideologie is elk geweld af te keuren, terwijl de islamiet door de Koran gesterkt wordt in het gebruik van geweld. 
> 
> Idd. Een christen die gewelddadig is leeft juist niet  volgens de leer van het christendom, namelijk zijn naaste lief hebben en zijn vijand de andere wang toekeren.
> Een moslim die gewelddadig is leeft juist wel volgens de leer van de islam. 
> In de koran staan genoeg verzen die geweld goedkeuren en aanmoedigen. En dus de islam is verantwoordelijk voor het gedrag van zijn aanhangers. 
> ...


Ik blijf maar aan de gang. Je bent trouwens niet de eerste prikker die zoiets mafs zegt. Welke vers roept op tot geweld? Welke verzen blijkt voorstander te zijn van geweld, waar de onrechtvaardigheid ver te zoeken is? 

Echt, en dat meen ik, wat en hoe jij over de islam denkt, dat interesseert me voor geen meter. Echter, wanneer je eenmaal een godsdienst beschuldigd dan dien je normaliter je beschuldigingen te onderbouwen met argumenten. Deze argumenten slaan allemaal op de basis van het geloof. Dus, in dit geval de Koran en de authentieke overleveringen. Begrijp je me?

En nog iets. Als het christendom z tolerant is, waarom zie ik geen tolerantie in jou?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *Een boedist is toch aanhanger van het boedisme enz...
> Dit bedoel ik precies
> De ideologie (theorie) van de islam is oorlogszuchtig, anderdenkenden (=ongelovigen) zijn vrijwel vogelvrij. Bij een godsdienst als het christendom is de ideologie juist die van tolerantie en naastenliefde. Zet Jezus naast Mohammed een groter verschil kan haast niet.
> 
> Nu zullen er weer ongetwijfeld mensen komen die zeggen, maar de chistenen hebben toch ook geweld gebruikt? Ja, natuurlijk, maar vanuit de christelijke ideologie is elk geweld af te keuren, terwijl de islamiet door de Koran gesterkt wordt in het gebruik van geweld. 
> 
> Idd. Een christen die gewelddadig is leeft juist niet  volgens de leer van het christendom, namelijk zijn naaste lief hebben en zijn vijand de andere wang toekeren.
> Een moslim die gewelddadig is leeft juist wel volgens de leer van de islam. 
> ...


Moslims denken precies over hun eigen godsdienst als de christenen die jij hier beschrijft. Zij beschouwen Moslims die terroristen zijn, als mensen die niet met de leer stroken.

En wat weet je nou eigenlijk over de Islam en de persoon van de profeet Mohammed SAWS? En dan bedoel ik echt feiten, niet de onzin uit de kranten.
Heb je ooit wel eens een boek gelezen over de Islam of over de levensgeschiedenis van de profeet SAWS??

----------


## stropke

:melk:  ff wat drinke en tot morge. Te laat voor RE ..bedtijd weltrusten alemaal

----------


## al-muslimeen

salaam alaikom

stropke,

Think twice before you act!

Stropke:
Dus al die aanslagen, ontvoeringen, onthoofdingen van Al Qaida en aanverwante groepen zijn dus gebeurt door niet islamitische groepen en door geen moslims?
Leg me dan eens heeeeeeeeeeeeel goed uit waarom er bij aanslagen steeds die bekende leus dat jullie allah groter is wordt geroepen.?
Denk u nu werkelijk dat ik zo achterlijk en naif ben om uw stelling te geloven?
---------------------------

Stropke:Een christen die gewelddadig is leeft juist niet volgens de leer van het christendom, namelijk zijn naaste lief hebben en zijn vijand de andere wang toekeren.

 :Confused:  

Weet u berhaupt wel iets over Profeet Muhammed(peace be upon him)?
U geeft uw mening maar onderbouwt die niet met een passende bewijsvoering?! denkt u werkelijk dat wij daar serieus op ingaan?

Wassalaam

----------


## stropke

> _Geplaatst door al-muslimeen_ 
> *salaam alaikom
> 
> stropke,
> 
> Think twice before you act!
> 
> Stropke:
> Dus al die aanslagen, ontvoeringen, onthoofdingen van Al Qaida en aanverwante groepen zijn dus gebeurt door niet islamitische groepen en door geen moslims?
> ...



Hier heb ik koran verzen die het geweld vanuit de islam rechtvaardigen. 
Ik zeg niet dat alle gelovige en vrome moslims gewelddadig moeten zijn, om de islam recht te volgen. Aarzel niet te zeggen dat de meerderheid van de moslimwereld daden van terreur en geweld veroordeelt. Echter is dat de minderheidsgroepen in islam die overgaan tot het gebruik van geweld, zijn niet een afwijking van de islam, maar in feite kunnen legitiem beweren dat ze binnen de basis principes van de islamitische djihaad werken. 

Het volgende zijn slechts sommige van de verzen in de koran die in de geschiedenis gebruikt werden ter ondersteuning van geweld in de naam van God en de glorie van het martelaarschap in een heilige oorlog .

Soera 2: 190-193 
En strijdt voor de zaak van Allah tegen degenen, die tegen u strijden, maar overschrijdt de grens niet. Voorzeker, Allah heeft de overtreders niet lief.
En doodt hen, waar gij hen ook ontmoet en drijft hen uit, vanwaar zij u hebben uitgedreven; want vervolging is erger dan doden. En bevecht hen niet nabij de heilige Moskee, voordat zij u daarin bevechten. Maar indien zij u bevechten, bevecht hen dan - zo is de vergelding voor de ongelovigen. 
Maar als zij ophouden, dan is Allah zeker Vergevensgezind, Genadevol. 
En bestrijdt hen, totdat er geen vervolging meer is en de godsdienst alleen voor Allah wordt. Maar indien zij (met strijden) ophouden, dan is er geen vijandelijkheid meer toegestaan, behalve tegen de onrechtvaardigen. 

Soera 2: 216 
Vechten is je geboden ofschoon je er afkerig van bent; maar het kan zijn, dat je tegenzin hebt in iets terwijl het goed voor je is en het kan zijn, dat je iets behaagt terwijl het slecht voor je is. God weet het en jij weet het niet.

Soera 2: 244 
Strijdt voor de zaak van God en weet, dat God Alhorend, Alwetend is.

Soera 3: 157-158 
En als je voor de zaak van God wordt gedood of sterft, zal God's vergiffenis en barmhartigheid zeker beter zijn, dan hetgeen zij bijeengaren. 
En indien je sterft of gedood wordt, voorzeker, tot God zul je worden teruggebracht. 

Soera 3: 169 
En denkt niet over degenen, die terwille van God zijn gedood, als doden. Neen, zij zijn levend en bij hun Heer worden hun gaven geschonken. 

Soera 3: 195 
En Ik zal van hendie hebben gevochten en zijn gedood, de fouten zeker bedekken en zal hen tuinen doen binnengaan, waar doorheen rivieren stromen: een beloning van God en bij God is de beste beloning."

Soera 4: 101 
Voorwaar, de ongelovigen zijn een openlijke vijand voor u.

Soera 4:74 
Laten derhalve zij, die hun tegenwoordig leven voor het leven in het Hiernamaals willen offeren, voor de zaak van God strijden. En wie voor de zaak van God strijdt, hetzij hij gedood wordt of overwint, weldra zullen Wij hem een grote beloning geven. 

Soera 4:76 
Zij die geloven, strijden voor de zaak van Allah, maar de ongelovigen strijden voor de zaak van de boze. Strijdt daarom tegen de vrienden van Satan; voorzeker, Satan's plan is zwak.

Soera 4: 89
Zij wensen dat gij verwerpt, evenals zij hebben verworpen, zodat gij aan hen gelijk zult worden. Neemt derhalve geen vrienden uit hun midden totdat zij voor de zaak van Allah werken. En indien zij tot vijandschap vervallen, grijpt hen dan en doodt hen waar gij hen ook vindt; en neemt vriend noch helper uit hun midden.

Soera 4: 95 
Diegenen der gelovigen die niets doen, met uitzondering der onbekwamen, zijn niet gelijk aan degenen die met hun rijkdommen en hun persoon terwille van Allah strijden. Allah heeft degenen, die met hun rijkdommen en hun persoon strijden doen uitmunten boven de rustenden en aan ieder heeft Allah het goede beloofd. Allah zal de strijders boven de stilzittenden doen uitblinken door een grote beloning

Soera 5: 33 
De vergelding degenen die oorlog tegen Allah en Zijn boodschappers voeren en er naar streven wanorde in het land te scheppen, is slechts dat zij gedood of gekruisigd worden, of dat hun handen en hun voeten de ene rechts en de andere links, worden afgesneden, of dat zij het land worden uitgezet. Dat zal voor hen een schande in deze wereld zijn en in het Hiernamaals zullen zij een grote straf ontvangen.

Soera 5: 54 
O, gij die gelooft, neemt de Joden en de Christenen niet tot vrienden. Zij zijn elkanders vrienden. En wie uwer hen tot vrienden neemt, is inderdaad n hunner. Voorwaar, Allah leidt het overtredende volk niet.

Soera 8: 12-1 
Toen uw Heer aan de engelen openbaarde: Ik ben met u; versterkt de gelovigen. Ik boezem ontzag in de harten der ongelovigen. Slaat daarom hun hoofd af en slaat alle toppen van hun vingers af. 
Dit is, omdat zij zich tegen Allah en Zijn boodschapper hebben verzet. En wie tegen Allah en Zijn boodschapper strijdt, ( wete) Allah is voorzeker streng in vergelding
O, gij die gelooft, wanneer gij degenen die niet geloven, op u af ziet komen wendt hun dan niet uw rug toe. 
En wie op die dag zijn rug toekeert, tenzij hij voor het gevecht manoeuvreert of om plaats te nemen bij een andere groep, doet inderdaad de toorn van Allah over zich komen en de hel zal zijn tehuis zijn en dat is een slechte verblijfplaats. 
Gij dooddet hen niet, doch Allah was het, Die hen doodde. En gij wierpt niet toen gij wierpt, maar Allah was het die wierp, opdat Hij de gelovigen een grote gunst van Zich mocht bewijzen. Voorzeker, Allah is Alhorend, Alwetend.

Soera 8: 59-60 
En laat de ongelovigen niet denken dat zij een voorsprong hebben. Voorzeker, zij kunnen Ons niet ontkomen. En maakt aan de grens alle mogelijke strijdkrachten en vastgehouden paarden voor hen gereed, waarmede gij de vijand van Allah en uw vijand en anderen buiten hen, die gij niet kent, doch die Allah kent, moogt afschrikken. En wat gij ook voor de zaak van Allah besteedt, het zal u ten volle worden terugbetaald en u zal geen onrecht worden aangedaan.

Soera 8: 65 
O profeet, spoor de gelovigen aan om te vechten. Als er twintig onder u zijn die stand houden, zullen zij tweehonderd overwinnen en als er honderd uwer zijn zullen zij duizend der ongelovigen verslaan, omdat zij een volk zijn dat niet wil begrijpen.

Soera 9: 5 
Wanneer de heilige maanden voorbij zijn, doodt dan de afgodendienaren waar gij hen ook vindt en grijpt hen en belegert hen en loert op hen uit elke hinderlaag. Maar als zij berouw hebben en het gebed houden en de Zakaat betalen, laat hun weg dan vrij. Voorzeker, Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol.

Soera 9:5 
doodt dan de afgodendienaren waar gij hen ook vindt en grijpt hen en belegert hen en loert op hen uit elke hinderlaag.

Soera 9: 14 
Bestrijdt hen, Allah zal hen door uw handen straffen en vernederen...

Soera 9: 29 
Bestrijdt diegenen onder de mensen van het Boek(de bijbel), die in Allah noch in de laatste Dag geloven, noch voor onwettig houden wat Allah en Zijn boodschapper voor onwettig hebben verklaard, noch de ware godsdienst belijden totdat zij de belasting met eigen hand betalen, terwijl zij onderdanig zijn

Soera 47: 4 
Wanneer gij de ongelovigen (in oorlog) ontmoet, treft dan hun nek en wanneer gij overwinnaar zijt, bindt hen dan vast
En indien Allah wilde, had Hij hen Zelf kunnen bestraffen. Doch Hij wilde sommigen uwer door anderen op de proef stellen. En degenen die terwille van Allah worden gedood, hun werken zal Hij zeker niet vruchteloos maken. 

Soera 61: 4 
Voorzeker, Allah heeft diegenen lief die terwille van Hem strijden in geordende gelederen, alsof zij een hechte muur vormen. 

Ben op internet moeten gaan zoeken en onderstaand vond ik ook nog.  :bril:  

Wanneer we een eenvoudige blik werpen op deze passages uit de koran wordt duidelijk hoe gemakkelijk het is voor veel moslims om haat en vijandigheid te voelen jegens joden, christenen en andere niet-moslims. Hoewel er veel moslims zijn die gek zijn op het citeren van de meer open minded verzen van de koran, kan men het belang en de invloed van de bovenstaande verzen niet negeren op een vrome moslim die de wil van God wil leren kennen en gehoorzamen zoals te vinden in de koran. Voordat we verder gaan met andere voorbeelden van de profeet Mohammed zelf, willen we eerst reageren op twee onderwerpen die moslims naar voren brengen ten aanzien van dit punt.

Velen hebben beweert dat de koranverzen die het vechten steunen, alleen van toepassing waren op een speciale historische situatie in het begin van de islam. Ze beweren, dat sinds de vervolging van de profeet Mohammed in Mekka, in de eerste dertien jaar van zijn profeetschap, Mohammed in de laatste tien jaar van zijn leven, gerechtigd was militaire acties uit te voeren in Medina, voor de vestiging van de aankomende islamitische beweging. Het probleem met deze redenering echter is dat nergens in de koran beschreven staat dat de bovenstaande geboden alleen van toepassing zijn in een bepaalde periode of tegen een bepaalde groep mensen. Anders dan de goddelijke geboden die gevonden kunnen worden in het boek Jozua van het oude testament, die gebonden waren aan een specifieke tijd, plaats en groep mensen, geloven orthodoxe moslims dat de geboden in de koran universeel zijn en dus toepasbaar zijn voor alle tijden en plaatsen .

Een ander bezwaar dat vaak gehoord wordt is dat islam een religie van vrede is en dat oorlog in islam alleen ter zelfverdediging is. Jamal Badawi, een gerespecteerde moslimapologeet, beweert het volgende: Gewapende djihaad is alleen toegestaan onder de volgende twee condities: 1. Zelfverdediging en 2. Het vechten tegen verdrukking. (geciteerd uit Diana Eck, A New Religious America, HarperSanFrancisco, 2001, p. 238). Hoewel Badawi behoorlijk nauwkeurig is in het beschrijven van de condities voor de gewapende djihaad in islam, faalt hij te vermelden dat de definities van zelfverdediging en vechten tegen verdrukking veel breder zijn dan meestal aangenomen wordt. Vele orthodoxe moslims geloven dat als de leiders van een land niet de wetten van de islam erkennen, dat deze leiders verdrukkers zijn en dus een wettig doel voor oorlog (zie John Kelsay, Islam and War, Louisville: Westminster/ John Knox Press, 1993, p. 35). Veel moslims beweren dat Amerika een culturele aanvaller is omdat ze hun  Hollywood waarden  over de hele wereld verspreiden, en dus is elk gevecht tegen Amerikanen een daad van zelfverdediging (Zie een artikel van Mark Galli, " Now What? A Christian response to religious terrorism," Christianity Today, Oct 22, 2001). Daarom zijn er geen grenzen aan hoe een moslimgroepering zelfverdediging en verdrukking kan definiren en dus een islamitische rechtvaardiging voor geweld kan vinden. 



In de grondwet van Medina, die de profeet schreef toen hij en zijn volgelingen van Mekka in het jaar 622 migreerden, lezen we: Een gelovige zal geen gelovige doden voor de zaak van een ongelovige, noch zal hij een ongelovige helpen tegen een gelovige Gelovigen zijn vrienden van elkaar voor de uitsluiting van buitenstaanders De gelovigen moeten elkaars bloed wreken, vergoten op de weg van God (p. 232).

De eerste in de serie van moorden die de profeet gebood was die van een oude joodse man genaamd Ibnoe l-Ashraf. Zijn misdaad was het schrijven van pozie tegen moslims. De apostel zei: wie helpt me van Ibnu l-Ashraf af? En van zijn volgelingen bood zich aan en zei: Ik zal met hem afrekenen voor u, O apostel van God, ik zal hem doden. En de profeet reageerde daarop zeggende: Doe dat als je kunt. De profeet gaf ook toestemming aan zijn moordenaars om gebruik te maken van leugens en oplichterij om hun missies te kunnen volbrengen. Het verslag gaat door met hoe de volgelingen van de profeet een oude man misleiden en hem midden in de nacht het huis uitlokten waarna ze op hem sprongen om hem vervolgens met dolken en zwaarden op brute wijze te vermoorden. Na het voltooien van hun missie rapporteerden de volgelingen aan de profeet dat ze Gods vijand hadden gedood. De auteur concludeert dit incident door te schrijven: Onze aanval op Gods vijand heeft angst gezaaid onder de joden, en er was geen jood meer in Medina die niet voor zijn leven vreesde (p. 367-368).

In het hierop volgende incident in deze biografie van de profeet Mohammed lezen we: De apostel zei: Dood iedere jood die u in uw macht krijgt  De auteur vertelt vervolgens het verhaal van twee broers waarvan de jongste moslim was. Na dit gebod gehoord te hebben, doodt de jongere moslimbroeder een joodse koopman. De oudere broer werd erg kritisch over de daad van zijn jongere broer. Als reactie hierop zegt de jongste broer: Als degene die mij de opdracht heeft gegeven hem te vermoorden mij de opdracht had gegeven u te vermoorden, dan had ik u het hoofd afgehakt. De oudste broer riep uit. Bij God, een religie die je tot dit kan brengen is verbazingwekkend! En hij werd een moslim (p. 369).

In n van de gevechten, nadat n van de ooms van de profeet Mohammed wreed was gedood, werd Mohammed zo boos dat hij zei: Als God mij in de toekomst de overwinning schenkt over de Koeraisj zal ik 30 van hun mannen verminken. Het verdriet ziende van hun profeet, beweerden Mohammeds volgelingen het volgende: Bij God, als God ons in de toekomst de overwinning geeft over hen, zullen we ze zo erg verminken zoals geen Arabier ooit gedaan heeft. Gelukkig veranderde de profeet van gedachten en verbood hij later verminking. (p. 387)

In een ander beroemd incident met de joden, nadat hij al twee joodse stammen uit de stad Medina verdreven had, orkestreerde de profeet de dood van alle volwassen mannen van de laatste joodse stam die nog in de stad aanwezig was en gebood hij de in beslagname van alle bezittingen, vrouwen en kinderen. Moslimbronnen schatten het aantal joodse mannen dat die dag de dood vond tussen de 600 en 900. (p.464)

Op een andere gelegenheid waren de profeet en zijn metgezellen op zoek naar de verborgen schat van een verslagen stam. Er werd een persoon bij Mohammed gebracht waarvan men dacht dat hij zou weten waar de verborgen schat zich bevond. De profeet bedreigde de persoon te doden als hij de moslims niet vertelde waar de schat zich bevond. Op de weigering tot samenwerking, gaf de apostel orders aan al-Zoebair b. al-Awwam: Martel hem totdat uit hem getrokken heeft wat hij heeft. dus ontstak hij een vuur op de borstkas van de man met staal en vuursteen totdat de persoon bijna dood was. Daarna leverde de apostel hem af bij Mohammed b. Maslama die hem het hoofd afhakte (p.515)

Bij de verovering van Mekka gaf Mohammed de opdracht een aantal mensen te doden zonder enige immuniteit. De misdaden bedreven door de meerderheid van deze mensen was het maken van satirische liederen tegen Mohammed en het beledigen van Mohammed tijdens zijn leiderschap in Mekka (p. 551). En persoon echter die het geluk had te worden gepardonneerd, was Abdoella b. Sad. De reden dat hij (Mohammed) de opdracht gaf hem te vermoorden is dat hij een moslim was die vroeger openbaringen opschreef; vervolgens werd hij afvallig en keerde terug naar de Koeraisj. Omdat Abdoella een pleegbroer van een naaste metgezel van Mohammed was, mocht hij de profeet spreken en hem te vragen om immuniteit. Tegen zijn zin gaf de profeet de immuniteit. Nadat gepardonneerde persoon vertrokken was, keerde Mohammed zich tot zijn metgezellen en zei: Ik hield me stil opdat n van u misschien zou zijn opgestaan om zijn hoofd af te slaan! En van de Ansar zei: Waarom gaf u mij dan geen teken, O apostel van God? Hij antwoordde dat een profeet niet doodt door aan te wijzen (p. 550)

Aan n van zijn aanvoerders die de profeet op een expeditie  stuurde gaf hij het volgende advies: Vecht tegen iedereen in de weg van God en dood degenen die niet in God geloven. Wees niet misleid met de plundering; wees niet verraderlijk, noch vermink, noch dood kinderen. Dit is Gods verordening en de praktijk van zijn profeet onder u (p. 672).

Een andere moord, bevolen door de profeet, was die van zijn oom Aboe Soefjaan, de leider van de heidense oppositie in Mekka. Moslim vrijwilligers reisden naar Mekka om hun opdracht uit te voeren. De moordaanslag mislukte echter. Op hun weg terug naar Medina ontmoeten ze een eenogige herder die hen er van verzekerde dat hij nooit de islam zou aanvaarden. We citeren de reactie van de moslimmoordenaar zelf. Zodra de man in slaap was gevallen stond ik op en vermoorde ik hem op een meer verschrikkelijke manier dan welke man ook vermoord zou zijn. Ik plaatste het eind van mijn boog op zijn gezonde oog, en doorboorde het zover dat het er bij zijn nek weer uit kwamToen ik naar Medina ging vroeg de apostel mij naar nieuws. Toen ik hem vertelde wat er gebeurd was zegende hij mij. (p. 674-675)

De biografie van de profeet vervolgt deze beschrijving met nog twee verslagen van succesvolle moordaanslagen die bevolen werden door de profeet. Aboe Afak toonde zijn afschuw voor de apostel door een gedicht te schrijven. De apostel zei: Wie rekent er af met deze schurk voor mij? Waarop Salim b. Oemair naar voren stapte en hem vermoorde. (p. 675) Na deze moord, toonde een vrouw genaamd Asma b. Marwan haar afschuw en maakte ook een gedicht tegen de profeet. Toen de profeet hoorde wat ze had gezegd, zei hij: Wie helpt me van de dochter van Marwan af? Oemair, die bij de profeet was, hoorde hem en die nacht ging hij naar haar huis en vermoorde haar. In de ochtend kwam hij bij de apostel en vertelde hem wat hij gedaan had en Mohammed zei: U hebt God geholpen en zijn apostel, O Oemair  (p. 675-676).

Opnieuw denk ik dat het bovenstaande voorbeeld (wat in geen geval bedoeld is als een uitputtende lijst van geweld gevonden in de vroegste biografie van de profeet) meer dan voldoende is om een rechtvaardiging te kunnen vinden voor het vermoorden en het vernietigen van een ieder die tegen de ideologie van de islam en zijn eisen voor totale onderwerping ingaat. Hoe dan ook, wat belangrijker is voor het vormen van een moslimse houding en gedrag zijn niet de verslagen van een biografie, maar de verzamelingen van Mohammeds uitspraken en daden in de ahadieth. We zullen nu kijken naar een aantal voorbeelden in de ahadith. De volgende voorbeelden komen uit de ahadieth collectie van Boechari, het meest bevoegde boek in de soennitische islam na de koran (Sahieh Al-Boechari, 9 volumes vertaald door Dr. Muhammad Muhsin Khan, Al Nabawiya: Dar Ahya Us-Sunnah, n.d.).

Allahs apostel zei: Weet dat het paradijs onder de schaduw der zwaarden ligt  (vol. 4, p. 55)

Allahs apostel zei: Ik heb de opdracht te vechten tegen mensen totdat ze zeggen: Niemand heeft het recht aanbeden te worden dan Allah, en wie zegt Niemand heeft het recht aanbeden te worden dan Allah, zijn leven en bezit zal door mij gered worden (vol. 4, p. 124)

Het past een profeet niet krijgsgevangenen te hebben (en vrij te laten tegen losgeld) totdat hij een grote slachting heeft aangericht (onder zijn vijanden) in het land (vol. 4, p. 161)

Dood een ieder die de islam afvallig is (vol.9, p.45)

Een ongelovige spion kwam bij de profeet toen hij op reis was. De spion zat aan met de metgezellen van de profeet en raakte aan de praat, en ging vervolgens weg. De profeet zei (tot zijn metgezellen): Jaagt hem na en doodt hem. Dus ik doodde hem. De profeet dan, gaf hem de bezittingen van de vermoorde spion. (vol. 4, pp. 181-182)

Sommige mensen van de Oekl stam kwamen tot de profeet en omarmden de islam. Het klimaat van Mekka echter maakte hen ziek, dus gebood de profeet hen naar de kudde kamelen te gaan om hun melk en urine te drinken (als een medicijn). Dit deden ze, en nadat ze hersteld waren van hun ziekte werden ze afvallig (keerden de islam de rug toe) en vermoorden ze de herder van de kudde kamelen en namen de kamelen mee. De profeet zond (een aantal mensen) in de achtervolging zodat ze gevangen genomen werden. En de profeet gaf het bevel de handen en de benen van de mannen af te hakken en hun ogen te branden met hete stukken ijzer, en dat hun handen en benen niet geschroeid zouden worden, totdat ze sterven. (vol. 8, pp. 519-520)

De profeet passeerde mij op een plaats genoemd Al-Abwa of Waddan en werd gevraagd of het toegestaan is de heidense strijders s nachts aan te vallen met de kans van het blootstellen van hun vrouwen en kinderen. De profeet antwoordde: Zij (de vrouwen en kinderen) zijn van hen (de heidenen). (vol. 4, pp. 158-159)

De bovenstaande traditie wordt, net zoals vele andere, herhaald in vele andere collecties van Mohammeds uitspraken. In de tweede belangrijkste hadith collectie, Sahieh Moeslim, wordt het hoofdstuk dat deze bijzondere uitspraak bespreekt, genoemd: Toelaatbaarheid voor het doden van vrouwen en kinderen bij nachtelijke invallen, op voorwaarde dat het niet met opzet is. De auteur gaat vervolgens verder: Er wordt verslagen op autoriteit van Sab b. Jaththama dat de profeet van Allah (vrede zij met hem), toen hem gevraagd werd over de vrouwen en kinderen van de polythesten die gedood werden tijdens de nachtelijke inval, zei: Zij zijn van hen  (vol. 3, pp. 946-947, Sahieh Moeslim, vertaald door Abdul Hamid Siddiqi, 4 volumes)

We zullen deze discussie beindigen met nog twee tradities van een andere collectie, Soenan Aboe Dawoed. In het hoofdstuk genaamd De uitmuntendheid van het doden van een ongelovige lezen we de volgende uitspraak. Aboe Haraira deed verslag dat de apostel van Allah zei: Een ongelovige en degene die hem vermoord zullen nooit samen in de hel gebracht worden. De moslimvertaler van dit werk voegt de volgende voetnoot aan deze traditie toe: Dit betekent dat een persoon die een ongelovige doodt in het gevecht in Allahs naam (dat wil zeggen: djihaad) vergeving voor zijn zonden ontvangt en daarvoor naar het paradijs zal gaan. De ongelovige zal onvermijdelijk naar de hel gaan. Dus man die een ongelovige doodde zal niet samen naar de hel gebracht worden met hem (vol. 2, p. 690 uit Soenan Aboe Dawoed, vertaald door Ahmad Hasan, 3 volumes, New Delhi: Kitab Bhavan, 1990).

Geweld in de islam, of het nu in de vorm van terrorisme is, of het vervolgen van christenen en andere minderheden in de moslimwereld, of de doodstraf voor iemand die zich afkeert van de islam of de doodsbedreigingen aan het adres van Salman Rushdie voor het vermeende beledigen van de profeet Mohammed, zijn niet simpelweg een aantal gesoleerde incidenten of afwijkingen van de ware en vredige islam. Zulk geweld gaat in werkelijkheid terug naar de wortels van de islam zoals gevonden wordt in de koran en de daden en leringen van de profeet zelf. Osama Bin Laden citeerde sommige van dezelfde koran en ahadith-passages die wij hier gebruikt hebben om zijn acties te kunnen rechtvaardigen (zie het transschrift van zijn videotape in de New York Times, Fri, Dec. 14, 2001, B4).

En zal ik nu op zoek gaan naar de koranverzen die de situatie van de vrouw en de houding tegenover vrouw weergeeft. Dan wordt ook duidelijk waarom die 18 jarige onschuldig veroordeeld wordt en ook een kind van 13j Zhilaa dreigt gedood te worden. 

Gr

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
[



> In Iran is de regering Shi'itisch. Dit is een geheel andere vorm van Islam. Het verschil tussen Sunni en Shiah Islam is ongeveer even groot als tussen het Rooms-Katholiek geloof en de Gerefformeerde gemeenschap: beiden hangen totaal andere geloofssystemen aan, beweren wel uit hetzelfde boek te lezen en kunnen elkaar niet luchten of zien.


Dus Shi'iten zijn geen Moslims? Zullen de ayatolla's blij mee zijn!
Ik zal je eerst wat leren over de gereformeerden. Er is een kleine stroming die net als de Islam kledingvoorschriften heeft voor vrouwen en die de vrouwen ook discrimineert. Er komt ook dubbele moraal voor. Als je toch Christen wordt zou je je bij hen aan kunnen sluiten, is het verschil niet zo groot.
Onder Christenen is geen verschil van mening over de belangrijkste zaken zoals dat Jezus de verlosser is en dat we de naaste moeten liefhebben en elkaar vermoorden doen ze ook al niet. Als de Moslims nou ook eens zover waren zou de wereld er een stuk beter uitzien.




> Merendeel van de Moslims is Soennitisch (ongeveer rond 95%), ik ook. Ik heb dus niks met ayatollahs en dat soort figuren. Voor mij zijn die zogenaamde heiligen van hun, even heilig als sinterklaas.
> In Saudie Arabie is de regering Wahbbistisch, dit is een stroming ontstaan uit de shi'itische tak van de Islam. Men heeft geprobeerd terug te gaan naar de Soennitische bronnen, maar feitelijk worden zij beschouwd als een aparte stroming die bekend staan als intolerant, extremistisch en arrogant.
> Voor het merendeel van de regeringen in Arabische landen geldt momenteel dat zij corrupt en onislamitisch zijn. Geen enkel van hen regeert zoals dat zou moeten, geen wonder dus dat Allah hun verlaten heeft en de gouden eewuen van de Islam ver achter ons liggen. Zulke regeringen beweren vaak wel Islamitisch te zijn, simpelweg uit politieke doeleinden die in de regio van belang zijn (net zoals Rusland beweerd democratisch bezig te zijn). Zo excuseerde Saddam Hoessein zich tijdens intervieuws om te gaan bidden, hij presenteerde zich namelijk graag als gelovige Moslim, vooral de laatste jaren van zijn bewind, toen hij steeds meer de grip begon te verliezen. Tegelijkertijd liet hij echter standbeelden van zichzelf maken en grote schilderijen, die hij overal liet plaatsen (zowel het maken van beelden/afbeeldingen, laten maken van beelden/afbeeldingen en dit overal neerzetten is zwaar verboden in de Islam) en riep op tot verering van zichzelf als persoon (ook zwaar verboden in Islam). Ook liet hij vrouwen en mannen oppakken en martelen die bekend stonden als 'te religieus'. En dit was in een tijd voor 11 september toen het internationaal terorrisme nog lang niet op de agenda stond.
> Kortom: regeringen van te rijke olielandjes zijn hypocriete huichelaars.


Onder die zogenaamde onislamitische landen hebben de Christenen en de Moslims meer vrijheid dan onder de Theocratische dictaturen. Krijgen die mensen een beetje vrijheid wil jij dat weer afpakken. Ik schrik nu echt van jou. Je bent zeker ook een voorstandster van de sharia? In alle Islamitische landen is de corruptie schrikbarend. Dat neemt niet weg dat je blijkbaar nu inziet dat er nogal wat Moslims zijn die " bekend staan als intolerant, extremistisch en arrogant'' 





> *-Mijn vraag of er misschien iets mis is met de Islam.*
> 
> Wie vraagt nou een Moslim of er iets mis is met de Islam? Als ik dat zou vinden was ik toch geen Moslim?"


Wat is dat nou voor onzin, is de Islam dan volmaakt? Hallo!




> Er is niks mis met de Islam. De Islam moet alleen wel nageleefd worden.


Welke Islam de vreedzame of de intolerante gewelddadige?




> Moet dan het hele systeem herzien worden, of moet worden besloten dat de man zich niet aan de regels hield, maar met de regels an sich niets mis is.
> Men moet eens ophouden ervan uit te gaan dat iedere actie van een Moslim zijn geloof vertegenwoordigd. Wij gaan er toch ook niet van uit dat een Katholieke priester die kleine jongetjes misbruikt, vanuit de bijbel handeld?


Het wordt echt steeds gekker met jou. Zegt de priester dat hij dat van God moet doen? Maar de gewelddadige moslims zeggen dat juist wel en ze gaan daarom naar het paradijs!

*-Mijn opmerking dat de Islam niet bestaat.*




> De Islam word inderdaad op heel verschillende manieren beleden. Maar dit betekend niet dat ze allemaal juist zijn. Islam word vaak gemend met plaatselijke volksgebruiken. Zo komt het in Indonesie bijvoorbeeld voor dat mensen zeggen Moslim te zijn, maar in praktijk bomen en stenen aanbidden. dat is voor mij geen Islam, maar diegeen zal zich wellicht Moslim noemen omdat zijn ouders dat waren. Dit soort dingen heeft meestal te maken met kennis die alleen modeling van generatie op generatie overgedragen is. Dit gaat feitelijk tegen de Islam in. Idere Moslim moet ernaar streven zelf kennis over zijn geloof te op te doen, en hiernaar te leven. Hoe goed je hierin slaagt is waar je op de dag des Oordeels op beoordeeld wordt.
> Er is dus ruimte voor de mening van het individu. Hetgeen naar mijn idee eerder voor, als tegen de Islam pleit.
> Maar volgens mij is het Christendom ook allesbehalve uniform, dus dat is iets wat we dan gemeen hebben.


Over de hoofdzaken zijn Christenen het eens en ongelovigen vermoorden doen ze ook al niet.

*-De tegenstrijdigheid, het schisma in de Islam, althans daar geeft ze geen argumenten tegenover.*




> Er is naar mijn mening geen schisma is de Islam. Voor mij is het heel duidelijk.
> Maar voor een buitenstaander (en dat ben je duidelijk als je niet eens weet dat er Shia en Sunni moslims bestaan), die weinig kennis heeft van de Islam kan dat zo lijken.
> Ik denk dat je allereerst wat meer zou moeten weten over de Islam.
> Daarnaast blijft een mening, een mening. daar kun je lang of kort over praten, het blijft een manier van kijken.


Waarom denk je dat ik het verschil niet weet, klinkt weer arrogant. Dan zal het je verbazen dat ik weet dat het verschil niet gaat over de bedoeling van God (de leer) maar dat het een machtstrijd was (typisch Islamitisch). En vervolgens gingen ze elkaar vrolijk vermoorden.
Wat ook leuk is van de Shiieten is dat ze leren dat de Koran vervalst is, hoor je het ook eens van een ander.




> b]-Dat ik de publieke opinie niet ben.
> -Dat ik de nederlander niet ben.[/b]
> 
> Ja dat begrijp ik.


Zou je dan ook eens naar moeten handelen.




> b]-De video over de 70 maagden.[/b]
> 
> Islam urban legend, what can I say?
> Bijgeloof heet zoiets. 
> Ken je dat verhaal over een kinderkruistocht dat uit Keulen vertrok, ergens inde 12e eeuw? Die kinderen werd voorgehouden dat een heilige herdersjongen genaamd Nicolaas een visoen had gehad waarin hem bevolen werd naar jeruzalem op te trekken tegen de Saracenen. Als ze bij Genua aankwamen zou de zee plitsen en en zouden ze naar het Heilige Land lopen en bij het zien van het kinderleger zouden de Saracenen angstig op de vlucht slaan.
> Nou goed, sprookjes dus.


Deze sprookjes zijn door de Christenen allang afgezworen, typisch dat de Islam nog in sprookjes gelooft






> *-Dat ze dieper moet graven en radicaler worden.*
> 
> Ik begrijp je hier niet zo? Waarom moet ik dieper graven en radicaler worden. Je ziet het liefst de radicale gekken onder ons? Een soort selffulfilling prophecy of zo?


Is toch logisch, als je oppervlakkig blijft volgen wat je zelf bevalt in de Koran dan graaf je niet diep, en radicaal ben je ook al niet want als ik een leuk voorstel doe om je zelf verzonnen hoofddoek af te doen, lijkt het wel of ik Godslasterlijk bezig ben. Er zou een radicaal protest moeten komen van alle vreedzame Moslims.




> *Zo zou ik ondermeer geschreven hebben:
> -Waar het dus gewoon op neer komt is dat de Islam en Moslims weg moeten.
> -De Koran moet worden herschreven.
> -De moslims moeten zich voor hun geloof schamen.
> -Moslims moeten hun geloof opgeven.*
> 
> Ik heb niet beweerd dat je dat gezegd heb. Ik zei dat de conclusies waren die ik trok uit het stuk wat je schreef.


Dit is wel erg kort door de bocht. Als ik zou schrijven "Fatima vervolg Christenen" En jij protesteert. Zou ik dan mogen antwoorden "dat zijn mijn conclusies uit wat je schreef"?

Ik ben benieuwd wat je antwoorden zijn op de andere vragen, maar ik neig er toe te denken dat het onderwerp tussen ons wel uitgekouwd is. Ik ga uit van de praktijk, jij blijft steken in een theorie die niet onomstreden is.
Als je zo blijft doorgaan zal het niet helpen tegen de gewelddadigheden.
Of het anders wel zal helpen? Ik zou het niet weten maar het is wel een poging waard.

----------


## IbnRushd

Nou, daar gaat ie dan. Ik maak er bijna een beroep van. Maar ik vergeef je wel, want je bent t tolerant.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *Hier heb ik koran verzen die het geweld vanuit de islam rechtvaardigen. 
> Ik zeg niet dat alle gelovige en vrome moslims gewelddadig moeten zijn, om de islam recht te volgen. Aarzel niet te zeggen dat de meerderheid van de moslimwereld daden van terreur en geweld veroordeelt. Echter is dat de minderheidsgroepen in islam die overgaan tot het gebruik van geweld, zijn niet een afwijking van de islam, maar in feite kunnen legitiem beweren dat ze binnen de basis principes van de islamitische djihaad werken.*


Uiteraard niet alle moslims zijn gewelddadig, maar wel een beetje dom, want ze moeten die o gewelddadige verzen ontwijken, eigenlijk ontkennen. Want er valt niks te interpreteren, vanuit gaande dat hij/jij de concepten islam en moslim kan onderscheiden. Zo komt 't bij mij over.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Het volgende zijn slechts sommige van de verzen in de koran die in de geschiedenis gebruikt werden ter ondersteuning van geweld in de naam van God en de glorie van het martelaarschap in een heilige oorlog .*


Heel spannend.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 2: 190-193 
> En strijdt voor de zaak van Allah tegen degenen, die tegen u strijden, maar overschrijdt de grens niet. Voorzeker, Allah heeft de overtreders niet lief.
> En doodt hen, waar gij hen ook ontmoet en drijft hen uit, vanwaar zij u hebben uitgedreven; want vervolging is erger dan doden. En bevecht hen niet nabij de heilige Moskee, voordat zij u daarin bevechten. Maar indien zij u bevechten, bevecht hen dan - zo is de vergelding voor de ongelovigen. 
> Maar als zij ophouden, dan is Allah zeker Vergevensgezind, Genadevol. 
> En bestrijdt hen, totdat er geen vervolging meer is en de godsdienst alleen voor Allah wordt. Maar indien zij (met strijden) ophouden, dan is er geen vijandelijkheid meer toegestaan, behalve tegen de onrechtvaardigen.*


- welke grens bedoelt Allah?
- o, alleen die mensen die tegen ons strijden
- verdediging is onrechtvaardig?

Christenen of anders gelovigen/ongelovigen die verdedigen zich nooit. Alleen met zachte woorden, h. Dat doet meestal wonderen, of niet o rechtvaardige Stropke.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 2: 216 
> Vechten is je geboden ofschoon je er afkerig van bent; maar het kan zijn, dat je tegenzin hebt in iets terwijl het goed voor je is en het kan zijn, dat je iets behaagt terwijl het slecht voor je is. God weet het en jij weet het niet.*


Dit vers legt zichzelf heel erg mooi uit. Het kan zijn dat vechten de enige oplossing is om bijv. bepaalde verwanten, wezen en ouderen te redden, maar het kan ook tegelijkertijd zijn dat vechten slecht voor je is, omdat je 't graag wilt. Zoals de extremisten. Hier spreekt Allah er duidelijk tegen.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 2: 244 
> Strijdt voor de zaak van God en weet, dat God Alhorend, Alwetend is.
> *


Meer verzen leggen het geciteerde vers uit. Zoals hierboven.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 3: 157-158 
> En als je voor de zaak van God wordt gedood of sterft, zal God's vergiffenis en barmhartigheid zeker beter zijn, dan hetgeen zij bijeengaren. 
> En indien je sterft of gedood wordt, voorzeker, tot God zul je worden teruggebracht.*


Ja en? Het is geen aanmoediging om te vechten, maar een aanmoediging op de juiste context/gebeurtenis. Op zekere plaats toen het gebeurde, moedigde Allah de gelovigen niet alleen toe te kijken hoe zij worden afgeslacht en hun familieleden, maar moedigde dat pijn en moed omwille van het goede en voor Allah een voorzekere beloning op het prijskaartje stond.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 3: 169 
> En denkt niet over degenen, die terwille van God zijn gedood, als doden. Neen, zij zijn levend en bij hun Heer worden hun gaven geschonken.*


Idem dito.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 3: 195 
> En Ik zal van hendie hebben gevochten en zijn gedood, de fouten zeker bedekken en zal hen tuinen doen binnengaan, waar doorheen rivieren stromen: een beloning van God en bij God is de beste beloning."
> *


Idem.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 4: 101 
> Voorwaar, de ongelovigen zijn een openlijke vijand voor u.*


De Quraishieten slaat dat vers op, en natuurlijk degenen die zoals zij gedragen.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 4:74 
> Laten derhalve zij, die hun tegenwoordig leven voor het leven in het Hiernamaals willen offeren, voor de zaak van God strijden. En wie voor de zaak van God strijdt, hetzij hij gedood wordt of overwint, weldra zullen Wij hem een grote beloning geven.*


Idem.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 4:76 
> Zij die geloven, strijden voor de zaak van Allah, maar de ongelovigen strijden voor de zaak van de boze. Strijdt daarom tegen de vrienden van Satan; voorzeker, Satan's plan is zwak.*


Vanzelfsprekend en idem.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 4: 89
> Zij wensen dat gij verwerpt, evenals zij hebben verworpen, zodat gij aan hen gelijk zult worden. Neemt derhalve geen vrienden uit hun midden totdat zij voor de zaak van Allah werken. En indien zij tot vijandschap vervallen, grijpt hen dan en doodt hen waar gij hen ook vindt; en neemt vriend noch helper uit hun midden.*


Vanzelfsprekend. Maw degenen die hopen of trachten op een smerige verbale manier de moslims van geloof wil vernietigen, die moet men niet als vrienden nemen. En als zij dan nog vechten...., wat denk jezelf?





> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 4: 95 
> Diegenen der gelovigen die niets doen, met uitzondering der onbekwamen, zijn niet gelijk aan degenen die met hun rijkdommen en hun persoon terwille van Allah strijden. Allah heeft degenen, die met hun rijkdommen en hun persoon strijden doen uitmunten boven de rustenden en aan ieder heeft Allah het goede beloofd. Allah zal de strijders boven de stilzittenden doen uitblinken door een grote beloning*


Vanzelfsprekend.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 5: 33 
> De vergelding degenen die oorlog tegen Allah en Zijn boodschappers voeren en er naar streven wanorde in het land te scheppen, is slechts dat zij gedood of gekruisigd worden, of dat hun handen en hun voeten de ene rechts en de andere links, worden afgesneden, of dat zij het land worden uitgezet. Dat zal voor hen een schande in deze wereld zijn en in het Hiernamaals zullen zij een grote straf ontvangen.*


Yeps, afleren en afschrikken. Doden, verkrachten en plunderen is namelijk tigmaal erger dan de eerste opstandelingen te doden als voorbeeld voor de anderen. Wees realistisch!




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 5: 54 
> O, gij die gelooft, neemt de Joden en de Christenen niet tot vrienden. Zij zijn elkanders vrienden. En wie uwer hen tot vrienden neemt, is inderdaad n hunner. Voorwaar, Allah leidt het overtredende volk niet.*


Vanuit de context gezien is het correct. Echter andere verzen zoals deze van soerah 60:

*7. Het is mogelijk dat Allah liefde zal kweken tussen u en diegene van hen met wie gij in vijandschap verkeert; want Allah is Almachtig en Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol. 

8. Allah verbiedt u niet, degenen, die niet tegen u om de godsdienst hebben gevochten, noch u uit uw huizen hebben verdreven, goed te doen en rechtvaardig te behandelen; voorzeker, Allah heeft de rechtvaardigen lief.*  

Het is belangrijk om de hele Koran te bestuderen alvorens je selectief te werk gaat. Dan ben je onder mijn ogen heel erg onrechtvaardig bezig. Nu begrijp je wel waarom extremisten het altijd fout hebben: het komt door hun onkunde van de Koran(exegese).




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 8: 12-1 
> Toen uw Heer aan de engelen openbaarde: Ik ben met u; versterkt de gelovigen. Ik boezem ontzag in de harten der ongelovigen. Slaat daarom hun hoofd af en slaat alle toppen van hun vingers af. 
> Dit is, omdat zij zich tegen Allah en Zijn boodschapper hebben verzet. En wie tegen Allah en Zijn boodschapper strijdt, ( wete) Allah is voorzeker streng in vergelding
> O, gij die gelooft, wanneer gij degenen die niet geloven, op u af ziet komen wendt hun dan niet uw rug toe. 
> En wie op die dag zijn rug toekeert, tenzij hij voor het gevecht manoeuvreert of om plaats te nemen bij een andere groep, doet inderdaad de toorn van Allah over zich komen en de hel zal zijn tehuis zijn en dat is een slechte verblijfplaats. 
> Gij dooddet hen niet, doch Allah was het, Die hen doodde. En gij wierpt niet toen gij wierpt, maar Allah was het die wierp, opdat Hij de gelovigen een grote gunst van Zich mocht bewijzen. Voorzeker, Allah is Alhorend, Alwetend.*


Als Allah over de ongelovigen heeft, dan moet je niet gelijk verband maken met alle ongelovigen. Want dat is namelijk tegenstrijdig met andere verzen. De ongelovigen die Allah heeft genoemd hebben onmenselijke dingen gedaan. En ze willen geen berouw tonen, maar meer beestelijk doen. Verder is dit vers bedoeld om anderen, slechte mensen, af te schrikken.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 8: 59-60 
> En laat de ongelovigen niet denken dat zij een voorsprong hebben. Voorzeker, zij kunnen Ons niet ontkomen. En maakt aan de grens alle mogelijke strijdkrachten en vastgehouden paarden voor hen gereed, waarmede gij de vijand van Allah en uw vijand en anderen buiten hen, die gij niet kent, doch die Allah kent, moogt afschrikken. En wat gij ook voor de zaak van Allah besteedt, het zal u ten volle worden terugbetaald en u zal geen onrecht worden aangedaan.*


Al in de eerste paar zinnen worden twee dingen gesuggereerd: 1) dat moslims zich moeten voorbereiden en 2) en dat er iets gebeurde. Nu weet je waarom het heel belangrijk is om context bij een vers bij te vermelden, anders begrijpt een leek er geen snars van.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 8: 65 
> O profeet, spoor de gelovigen aan om te vechten. Als er twintig onder u zijn die stand houden, zullen zij tweehonderd overwinnen en als er honderd uwer zijn zullen zij duizend der ongelovigen verslaan, omdat zij een volk zijn dat niet wil begrijpen.*





> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 9: 5 
> Wanneer de heilige maanden voorbij zijn, doodt dan de afgodendienaren waar gij hen ook vindt en grijpt hen en belegert hen en loert op hen uit elke hinderlaag. Maar als zij berouw hebben en het gebed houden en de Zakaat betalen, laat hun weg dan vrij. Voorzeker, Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol.*


Zie de voorgaande- en de verzen daarna aub. Dit verduidelijkt dat geciteerde vers.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 9:5 
> doodt dan de afgodendienaren waar gij hen ook vindt en grijpt hen en belegert hen en loert op hen uit elke hinderlaag.*


Idem.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 9: 14 
> Bestrijdt hen, Allah zal hen door uw handen straffen en vernederen...*


Idem.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 9: 29 
> Bestrijdt diegenen onder de mensen van het Boek(de bijbel), die in Allah noch in de laatste Dag geloven, noch voor onwettig houden wat Allah en Zijn boodschapper voor onwettig hebben verklaard, noch de ware godsdienst belijden totdat zij de belasting met eigen hand betalen, terwijl zij onderdanig zijn*


De bijbel heb jezelf erbij gezet. Het boek kan ook de joden zijn.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 47: 4 
> Wanneer gij de ongelovigen (in oorlog) ontmoet, treft dan hun nek en wanneer gij overwinnaar zijt, bindt hen dan vast
> En indien Allah wilde, had Hij hen Zelf kunnen bestraffen. Doch Hij wilde sommigen uwer door anderen op de proef stellen. En degenen die terwille van Allah worden gedood, hun werken zal Hij zeker niet vruchteloos maken.*


Idem. Zo merk je dat dit vers het niet toestaat om de gevangenen te doden, echter alleen vastbinden.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Soera 61: 4 
> Voorzeker, Allah heeft diegenen lief die terwille van Hem strijden in geordende gelederen, alsof zij een hechte muur vormen.*


Idem.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Ben op internet moeten gaan zoeken en onderstaand vond ik ook nog. *


Oke, stoer.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Wanneer we een eenvoudige blik werpen op deze passages uit de koran wordt duidelijk hoe gemakkelijk het is voor veel moslims om haat en vijandigheid te voelen jegens joden, christenen en andere niet-moslims. Hoewel er veel moslims zijn die gek zijn op het citeren van de meer open minded verzen van de koran, kan men het belang en de invloed van de bovenstaande verzen niet negeren op een vrome moslim die de wil van God wil leren kennen en gehoorzamen zoals te vinden in de koran. Voordat we verder gaan met andere voorbeelden van de profeet Mohammed zelf, willen we eerst reageren op twee onderwerpen die moslims naar voren brengen ten aanzien van dit punt.*


Idd, als je alleen die verzen als Koran beschouwt, dan werpt het idd haat tegen anders-gelovigen. Maar verzen selecteren om een verhaal te knutselen om overigens te imponeren, is een onderdeel van kwaad. Haatzaaierij.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Velen hebben beweert dat de koranverzen die het vechten steunen, alleen van toepassing waren op een speciale historische situatie in het begin van de islam. Ze beweren, dat sinds de vervolging van de profeet Mohammed in Mekka, in de eerste dertien jaar van zijn profeetschap, Mohammed in de laatste tien jaar van zijn leven, gerechtigd was militaire acties uit te voeren in Medina, voor de vestiging van de aankomende islamitische beweging. Het probleem met deze redenering echter is dat nergens in de koran beschreven staat dat de bovenstaande geboden alleen van toepassing zijn in een bepaalde periode of tegen een bepaalde groep mensen. Anders dan de goddelijke geboden die gevonden kunnen worden in het boek Jozua van het oude testament, die gebonden waren aan een specifieke tijd, plaats en groep mensen, geloven orthodoxe moslims dat de geboden in de koran universeel zijn en dus toepasbaar zijn voor alle tijden en plaatsen .*


Oke, laat maar zien.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Een ander bezwaar dat vaak gehoord wordt is dat islam een religie van vrede is en dat oorlog in islam alleen ter zelfverdediging is. Jamal Badawi, een gerespecteerde moslimapologeet, beweert het volgende: Gewapende djihaad is alleen toegestaan onder de volgende twee condities: 1. Zelfverdediging en 2. Het vechten tegen verdrukking. (geciteerd uit Diana Eck, A New Religious America, HarperSanFrancisco, 2001, p. 238). Hoewel Badawi behoorlijk nauwkeurig is in het beschrijven van de condities voor de gewapende djihaad in islam, faalt hij te vermelden dat de definities van zelfverdediging en vechten tegen verdrukking veel breder zijn dan meestal aangenomen wordt. Vele orthodoxe moslims geloven dat als de leiders van een land niet de wetten van de islam erkennen, dat deze leiders verdrukkers zijn en dus een wettig doel voor oorlog (zie John Kelsay, Islam and War, Louisville: Westminster/ John Knox Press, 1993, p. 35). Veel moslims beweren dat Amerika een culturele aanvaller is omdat ze hun  Hollywood waarden  over de hele wereld verspreiden, en dus is elk gevecht tegen Amerikanen een daad van zelfverdediging (Zie een artikel van Mark Galli, " Now What? A Christian response to religious terrorism," Christianity Today, Oct 22, 2001). Daarom zijn er geen grenzen aan hoe een moslimgroepering zelfverdediging en verdrukking kan definiren en dus een islamitische rechtvaardiging voor geweld kan vinden.*


Veel is een relatief begrip. Wat verstaat hij, de schrijver, onder *veel* orthodoxen? We hebben hierboven gezien dat het niet 't geval was. Tevens noemt hij moslims en geen geleerden. Ook het woord 'geloven' staat vrijwel los van de objectiviteit v/d Koran. De rest is onzin, voornamelijk gebaseerd op complottheorien.





> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> In de grondwet van Medina, die de profeet schreef toen hij en zijn volgelingen van Mekka in het jaar 622 migreerden, lezen we: Een gelovige zal geen gelovige doden voor de zaak van een ongelovige, noch zal hij een ongelovige helpen tegen een gelovige Gelovigen zijn vrienden van elkaar voor de uitsluiting van buitenstaanders De gelovigen moeten elkaars bloed wreken, vergoten op de weg van God (p. 232).*


Klopt niet. Ik kon er nog wel terug. Best fraai verdraaid overigens.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> De eerste in de serie van moorden die de profeet gebood was die van een oude joodse man genaamd Ibnoe l-Ashraf. Zijn misdaad was het schrijven van pozie tegen moslims. De apostel zei: wie helpt me van Ibnu l-Ashraf af? En van zijn volgelingen bood zich aan en zei: Ik zal met hem afrekenen voor u, O apostel van God, ik zal hem doden. En de profeet reageerde daarop zeggende: Doe dat als je kunt. De profeet gaf ook toestemming aan zijn moordenaars om gebruik te maken van leugens en oplichterij om hun missies te kunnen volbrengen. Het verslag gaat door met hoe de volgelingen van de profeet een oude man misleiden en hem midden in de nacht het huis uitlokten waarna ze op hem sprongen om hem vervolgens met dolken en zwaarden op brute wijze te vermoorden. Na het voltooien van hun missie rapporteerden de volgelingen aan de profeet dat ze Gods vijand hadden gedood. De auteur concludeert dit incident door te schrijven: Onze aanval op Gods vijand heeft angst gezaaid onder de joden, en er was geen jood meer in Medina die niet voor zijn leven vreesde (p. 367-368).*


Er gebeurde meer dan alleen schrijven van poezie tegen moslims. Ook hier kom ik nog terug.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> In het hierop volgende incident in deze biografie van de profeet Mohammed lezen we: De apostel zei: Dood iedere jood die u in uw macht krijgt  De auteur vertelt vervolgens het verhaal van twee broers waarvan de jongste moslim was. Na dit gebod gehoord te hebben, doodt de jongere moslimbroeder een joodse koopman. De oudere broer werd erg kritisch over de daad van zijn jongere broer. Als reactie hierop zegt de jongste broer: Als degene die mij de opdracht heeft gegeven hem te vermoorden mij de opdracht had gegeven u te vermoorden, dan had ik u het hoofd afgehakt. De oudste broer riep uit. Bij God, een religie die je tot dit kan brengen is verbazingwekkend! En hij werd een moslim (p. 369).*


Heeft een verhaal. De schrijfwijze van de schrijver laat duidelijk merken dat hij niet afschuwt om belangrijke elementen bij te vermelden. Nou, dan weet ik ook gelijk met wie ik hier te maken heb. Maar ook hier kom ik terug, don't be afraid.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> In n van de gevechten, nadat n van de ooms van de profeet Mohammed wreed was gedood, werd Mohammed zo boos dat hij zei: Als God mij in de toekomst de overwinning schenkt over de Koeraisj zal ik 30 van hun mannen verminken. Het verdriet ziende van hun profeet, beweerden Mohammeds volgelingen het volgende: Bij God, als God ons in de toekomst de overwinning geeft over hen, zullen we ze zo erg verminken zoals geen Arabier ooit gedaan heeft. Gelukkig veranderde de profeet van gedachten en verbood hij later verminking. (p. 387)*


leugen.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> In een ander beroemd incident met de joden, nadat hij al twee joodse stammen uit de stad Medina verdreven had, orkestreerde de profeet de dood van alle volwassen mannen van de laatste joodse stam die nog in de stad aanwezig was en gebood hij de in beslagname van alle bezittingen, vrouwen en kinderen. Moslimbronnen schatten het aantal joodse mannen dat die dag de dood vond tussen de 600 en 900. (p.464)*


leugen.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Op een andere gelegenheid waren de profeet en zijn metgezellen op zoek naar de verborgen schat van een verslagen stam. Er werd een persoon bij Mohammed gebracht waarvan men dacht dat hij zou weten waar de verborgen schat zich bevond. De profeet bedreigde de persoon te doden als hij de moslims niet vertelde waar de schat zich bevond. Op de weigering tot samenwerking, gaf de apostel orders aan al-Zoebair b. al-Awwam: Martel hem totdat uit hem getrokken heeft wat hij heeft. dus ontstak hij een vuur op de borstkas van de man met staal en vuursteen totdat de persoon bijna dood was. Daarna leverde de apostel hem af bij Mohammed b. Maslama die hem het hoofd afhakte (p.515)*


leugen




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Bij de verovering van Mekka gaf Mohammed de opdracht een aantal mensen te doden zonder enige immuniteit. De misdaden bedreven door de meerderheid van deze mensen was het maken van satirische liederen tegen Mohammed en het beledigen van Mohammed tijdens zijn leiderschap in Mekka (p. 551). En persoon echter die het geluk had te worden gepardonneerd, was Abdoella b. Sad. De reden dat hij (Mohammed) de opdracht gaf hem te vermoorden is dat hij een moslim was die vroeger openbaringen opschreef; vervolgens werd hij afvallig en keerde terug naar de Koeraisj. Omdat Abdoella een pleegbroer van een naaste metgezel van Mohammed was, mocht hij de profeet spreken en hem te vragen om immuniteit. Tegen zijn zin gaf de profeet de immuniteit. Nadat gepardonneerde persoon vertrokken was, keerde Mohammed zich tot zijn metgezellen en zei: Ik hield me stil opdat n van u misschien zou zijn opgestaan om zijn hoofd af te slaan! En van de Ansar zei: Waarom gaf u mij dan geen teken, O apostel van God? Hij antwoordde dat een profeet niet doodt door aan te wijzen (p. 550)*


leugens.




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Aan n van zijn aanvoerders die de profeet op een expeditie  stuurde gaf hij het volgende advies: Vecht tegen iedereen in de weg van God en dood degenen die niet in God geloven. Wees niet misleid met de plundering; wees niet verraderlijk, noch vermink, noch dood kinderen. Dit is Gods verordening en de praktijk van zijn profeet onder u (p. 672).*


leugen




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> Een andere moord, bevolen door de profeet, was die van zijn oom Aboe Soefjaan, de leider van de heidense oppositie in Mekka. Moslim vrijwilligers reisden naar Mekka om hun opdracht uit te voeren. De moordaanslag mislukte echter. Op hun weg terug naar Medina ontmoeten ze een eenogige herder die hen er van verzekerde dat hij nooit de islam zou aanvaarden. We citeren de reactie van de moslimmoordenaar zelf. Zodra de man in slaap was gevallen stond ik op en vermoorde ik hem op een meer verschrikkelijke manier dan welke man ook vermoord zou zijn. Ik plaatste het eind van mijn boog op zijn gezonde oog, en doorboorde het zover dat het er bij zijn nek weer uit kwamToen ik naar Medina ging vroeg de apostel mij naar nieuws. Toen ik hem vertelde wat er gebeurd was zegende hij mij. (p. 674-675)*


leugen




> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *
> De biografie van de profeet vervolgt deze beschrijving met nog twee verslagen van succesvolle moordaanslagen die bevolen werden door de profeet. Aboe Afak toonde zijn afschuw voor de apostel door een gedicht te schrijven. De apostel zei: Wie rekent er af met deze schurk voor mij? Waarop Salim b. Oemair naar voren stapte en hem vermoorde. (p. 675) Na deze moord, toonde een vrouw genaamd Asma b. Marwan haar afschuw en maakte ook een gedicht tegen de profeet. Toen de profeet hoorde wat ze had gezegd, zei hij: Wie helpt me van de dochter van Marwan af? Oemair, die bij de profeet was, hoorde hem en die nacht ging hij naar haar huis en vermoorde haar. In de ochtend kwam hij bij de apostel en vertelde hem wat hij gedaan had en Mohammed zei: U hebt God geholpen en zijn apostel, O Oemair  (p. 675-676).*


leugen.

Dat was makkelijk. Heb je toevallig ook de bron?

De rest van je tekst zal ik later beantwoorden als ik er zin in heb. Ik heb hier al veel tijd ingestoken.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

IbnRushd, echt respect broeder. Toen ik dat hele stuk propaganda van knip en plakwerk zag dacht ik: ow my god, waar moet ik beginnen????

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Beste waarnemert, ik dacht dat ik in onderstaand stuk toch vrij beleefd was. ik vraag jou om hetzelfde te doen. ik vidn namelijk de boodheid ervanaf druipen. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


*Dus Shi'iten zijn geen Moslims? Zullen de ayatolla's blij mee zijn!
Ik zal je eerst wat leren over de gereformeerden. Er is een kleine stroming die net als de Islam kledingvoorschriften heeft voor vrouwen en die de vrouwen ook discrimineert. Er komt ook dubbele moraal voor. Als je toch Christen wordt zou je je bij hen aan kunnen sluiten, is het verschil niet zo groot.*

Ik heb nergens gezegd dat Shi'ieten geen Moslims zijn. Ik heb alleen het verschil uitlegd dat er binnen de Islam een minderheidstak is, genaamd Shi'ieten die hele andere ideeen hebben dan de meerderheid van Soennieten.
Als jij me om de oren slaat met wat ayatollahs te melden hebben, of mij vraagt over de mistanden in Iran. Als je een Moslim was of enig verstand had van Islam, dan had je aan mijn posten kunnen opmaken dat ik een Sunnie ben. Blijkbaar was je niet op de hoogte van het bestaan van Shi'ieten en Soennieten. Vandaar mijn verhaal.
Of Shi'ieten Moslims zijn of niet, laat ik liever in het mideen want dat zou een lang verhaal worden, maar het volstaat te zeggen ik als Sunni met veel van hun ideeen niets uitstaande heb.

*Onder Christenen is geen verschil van mening over de belangrijkste zaken zoals dat Jezus de verlosser is en dat we de naaste moeten liefhebben en elkaar vermoorden doen ze ook al niet. Als de Moslims nou ook eens zover waren zou de wereld er een stuk beter uitzien.*

Ow ja, Christenen zijn altijd heilig geweeest. Sorry hoor, k was het even vergeten.
En ze zijn het ook roerend met elkaar eens... 
Willen Paus Benedictus de 6e en een willekurige Jahova zich melden aub  :regie: 

Volgens mij heeft een protestantse bijbel trouwens meer bijbelboeken dan een katholieke niet?

*Onder die zogenaamde onislamitische landen hebben de Christenen en de Moslims meer vrijheid dan onder de Theocratische dictaturen. Krijgen die mensen een beetje vrijheid wil jij dat weer afpakken. Ik schrik nu echt van jou. Je bent zeker ook een voorstandster van de sharia? In alle Islamitische landen is de corruptie schrikbarend. Dat neemt niet weg dat je blijkbaar nu inziet dat er nogal wat Moslims zijn die " bekend staan als intolerant, extremistisch en arrogant''*

Sorry maar ik snap je hier echt oprecht niet.

*Wat is dat nou voor onzin, is de Islam dan volmaakt? Hallo!*

Moet ik nou zo begrijpen dat jij zo'n afschuw hebt van de Islam, dat je niet denkt dat er ook zelfs maar een Moslim is die geloofd dat de Islam volmaakt is?
Nou kijk, Islam komt van God, en God is volmaakt dus wat denk je?
Daarnaast vaklt er wel wat voor te zeggen dat geen enkel systeem kan garanderen dat iedereen het naleefd (vrije wil, het verhaal van eva en de appel, waar eva bij osn tenminste niet de schuld van krijgt). Dat is ook logisch, want anders had God nooit een hel geschapen. 


*Welke Islam de vreedzame of de intolerante gewelddadige?*

Nou ik ben blij dat je eindelijk erkend dat het mogelijk is, Islam op een vreedzame manier te beleven.
Maar misschien kon je het antwoord al raden ( je spreekt hier namelijk met een individu, een mening dus): voor mij bestaat 'geweldadige islam' niet. Ik geloof daar gewoonweg niet in. Ik geloof in vrede.


*Het wordt echt steeds gekker met jou. Zegt de priester dat hij dat van God moet doen? Maar de gewelddadige moslims zeggen dat juist wel en ze gaan daarom naar het paradijs!*

Ik zal je in deze context een interessante vergelijking maken, betreft de media.
Vorig jaar vermoorde een jonge man zijn moeder, stroopte haar huid af, kleedde zich hiermee aan en ging daarna de straat op om Gods woord te verkondigen. Hij beweerde dat het een bevel van God was geweest, haalde Jezus erbij etc. Hij beroepte zich onder andere op de Bijbel.
Vorig jaar was er ook een Turkse man die zijn vrouw met messteken om het leven bracht en daarna haar keel doorsneed. De man was verslaafd aan cocaine en drank, zei stemmen te horen, dacht dat zijn vrouw vreemd ging en dat de mannen waarmee zij vreemd ging hem gingen vermoorden. Tegenover de politie verklaarde hij deze mannen in zijn woning te hebben zien rondlopen en ook voor zijn huis, ook had hij hun stemmen gehoord in zijn kledingkast en onder de eettafel. Toen de politie hem vroeg waarom hij zijn vrouw de keel had doorgesneden nadat ze al dood was, antwoorde hij dat hij bang was dat zijn vrouw (als lijk zijnde) op zou staan om hem te wurgen.
Duidelijk is dat beiden gevallen volkomen krankjorum zijn. In het eerste geval werd dat ook duidelijk vermeld. De Turkse man werd echter in eerste instantie beschuldigd van eerwraak.
Conclusie: Wat mensen aanvoeren als motivatie hoeft niet altijd waarheid te zijn.


*Over de hoofdzaken zijn Christenen het eens en ongelovigen vermoorden doen ze ook al niet.*

Nee tuurlijk niet gekkie. George Bush heeft geen bloed aan zijn handen... Geen enkele Christelijke President van onze gelievde VS, toch?
En ga nou niet zeggen dat in Amerika staat en geloof gescheiden zijn, want dat vergeten ze in de verkiezingsstrijd ook altijd.


*Waarom denk je dat ik het verschil niet weet, klinkt weer arrogant. Dan zal het je verbazen dat ik weet dat het verschil niet gaat over de bedoeling van God (de leer) maar dat het een machtstrijd was (typisch Islamitisch). En vervolgens gingen ze elkaar vrolijk vermoorden.
Wat ook leuk is van de Shiieten is dat ze leren dat de Koran vervalst is, hoor je het ook eens van een ander.*

Nou fijn dat je begrijpt dat Shi'ieten compleet andere Moslims zijn.
Even voor de goede orde: zij waren het die een democratisch verkozen leider niet wilde erkennen en de machtsstrijd begonnen (wat geen volk op aarde vreemd is en geen paus ook, maar goed).
Dat toontje van je waar ik het over had, daar bedoel ik trouwens bovenstaande mee.


*Deze sprookjes zijn door de Christenen allang afgezworen, typisch dat de Islam nog in sprookjes gelooft*

Kijk ik zal je uitleggen wat het woord BIJgeloof betekend. Dit is iets wat mensen geloven wat BUITEN het geloof valt en ERBIJ gelooft word. 
De Islam gelooft dus niet in sprookjes, sommige mensen (Moslim en ja ook Christenen) wel.

*Is toch logisch, als je oppervlakkig blijft volgen wat je zelf bevalt in de Koran dan graaf je niet diep, en radicaal ben je ook al niet want als ik een leuk voorstel doe om je zelf verzonnen hoofddoek af te doen, lijkt het wel of ik Godslasterlijk bezig ben. Er zou een radicaal protest moeten komen van alle vreedzame Moslims.*

Ik vind mijn hoofddoek afdoen vanwege een stelletje *****, niet radicaal. Eerder dom en zelfonterend.
Dus als ik de Qur'an vreedzaam interpreteer ben ik volgens jou 'oppervlakkig' bezig?? Een Moslim die de gehele Qur'an naleefd en 'diep graaft', moet wel in geweld vervallen?? Met andere woorden, een goed Moslim is een geweldadige Moslim? Is dat wat je probeert te zeggen?
Pff en dat noemt mij extremistisch.....



*Dit is wel erg kort door de bocht. Als ik zou schrijven "Fatima vervolg Christenen" En jij protesteert. Zou ik dan mogen antwoorden "dat zijn mijn conclusies uit wat je schreef"?*

Op de manier hoe ik het schreef ('dus als ik het goed begrijp..') had je met enig begrip van Nederlandse taal, kunnen opmaken dat hierna conclusies volgden.

*Ik ben benieuwd wat je antwoorden zijn op de andere vragen, maar ik neig er toe te denken dat het onderwerp tussen ons wel uitgekouwd is. Ik ga uit van de praktijk, jij blijft steken in een theorie die niet onomstreden is.
Als je zo blijft doorgaan zal het niet helpen tegen de gewelddadigheden.
Of het anders wel zal helpen? Ik zou het niet weten maar het is wel een poging waard.* 

Welke aanpak zou volgens jou dan wel werken? Ik bedoel ik preek hier de vrede zo ongeveer (spreek mij uit tegen, neem afstand van, uw weet wel, wat mensen op tv zeggen graag te zien). Maar dat word me door jou niet in dank afgenomen.
Ik sta open voor suggesties hoor, zolang ik me maar niet hoef uit te kleden.  :knipoog:

----------


## al-muslimeen

Salaam alaikom

stropke,
Uhm... Je hebt jezelf overtroffen! 
copy-paste wauw wat een kunst! 

Ik ben niet van plan om er veel aandacht aan te schenken..
Ik geloof dat deze vers genoeg zegt:En strijdt voor de zaak van Allah tegen degenen, die tegen u strijden, maar overschrijdt de grens niet. 
Als ik het goed heb is er zeker een sprake van zelfverdediging...

PS:Veel suc6 nog met het verspreiden van onzinnige onzin!

Wassalaam

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd 





> Die worden wel degelijk verspreid dmv boeken, lezingen en vrijdagpreken. Het fysieke probleem is juist dat die extremen niet zulke boeken willen lezen of lezingen willen bijwonen en moskeen boycotten.


Zou kunnen zijn maar er wordt ook op behoorlijke schaal haat gepredikt, tegen de Joden, tegen Amerika, tegen de Christenen.




> Deze extremisten zijn in aantal zeer gering, wat juist moeilijker maakt om ze te verdelgen.


Als ze gering in aantal waren zou het gemakkelijk zijn hen op te sporen en op te pakken (niet verdelgen). Maar dat zijn ze niet. Aanslagen gebeuren op grote schaal en op veel plaatsen.




> Allemaal of gedeeltelijk om politieke redenen. Zij vechten al drie jaar en er zijn al duizenden lichamen van moslims als christenen verborgen. Wraakgevoelens kan een rede zijn om aanslagen te plegen. De oorzaak ligt dan voor de hand.


Dat geloof je toch zeker zelf niet? Politiek? Een organisatie (laskar Jihad) had en heeft maar een doel Indonesi vrij maken van Christenen en daarom trokken ze van Java naar Celebes om daar de vreedzame Moslims die al heel lang goed samenleefden met de Christenen aan te zetten tot geweld en de Christenen te provoceren. Het verwoesten van drankwinkeltjes in de Gazastrook? Het arresteren van Christenen in SA?
Het doden van Theo van Gogh? De aanslag op Bali? Er is maar een oorzaak, haat tegen andersdenkenden. Je kunt alles wel politiek noemen maar dat is het niet.





> Je wilt eigenlijk vragen of het niet tijd wordt dat wij, moslims, iets moeten doen. En daar heb je eigenlijk gelijk in. Maar... misschien heb ik al veel moslims geholpen die de neiging hadden om verkeerde dingen te doen. En wat denk je van de geleerden en andere moslims? Vraag je naar ons dat wij elke extremist moeten uitroeien, dan vraag je naar de onmogelijke.


Niet uitroeien maar de wind uit de zeilen nemen. Niet zeggen dat de Islam vredig is maar vredig moet zijn. en aktie voeren. Ik heb wat dingen voorgesteld maar Fatima vindt haar hoofddoek belangrijker.

Wat ik wel weet is dat de aanslagplegers al eeuwenlang bestaan en dat sinds 11/9 elke detail en elke hoek van aanslagen door moslims wordt uitgezonden. En dat lijkt soms dat moslimextremisme in de twintigste eeuw is ontstaan, wat natuurlijk niet waar is. [/B][/QUOTE] 

Helaas wel, maar nou niet de schuld aan de media geven. Het is trouwens niet waar dat er zoveel over bericht wordt. Er gebeuren nog meer dingen, met name Christenvervolgingen worden in Nederland vaak niet gemeld.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Zou kunnen zijn maar er wordt ook op behoorlijke schaal haat gepredikt, tegen de Joden, tegen Amerika, tegen de Christenen.*


Wablief? Tegen de christenen, joden en Amerikanen? Waarom? Zomaar? Of vanwege een reden? Bedoelen de imams alle joden, christenen of Amerikanen? Ben ik nu met een debiel aan het discussieren?




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Als ze gering in aantal waren zou het gemakkelijk zijn hen op te sporen en op te pakken (niet verdelgen). Maar dat zijn ze niet. Aanslagen gebeuren op grote schaal en op veel plaatsen.*


Verdelgen is metaforisch bedoelt, in de zin hoe jij het begreep. Letterlijk: het dogmatische karakter dat toe leid naar zondes, moet op een effectieve wijze verdelgt worden.

Aanslagen gebeuren alleen in jouw dromen op een grote schaal. Kun je rekenen? Zoja, bereken eens de verhouding tussen de aantal aanslagen en de aantal moslims op deze aardbol.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Dat geloof je toch zeker zelf niet? Politiek? Een organisatie (laskar Jihad) had en heeft maar een doel Indonesi vrij maken van Christenen en daarom trokken ze van Java naar Celebes om daar de vreedzame Moslims die al heel lang goed samenleefden met de Christenen aan te zetten tot geweld en de Christenen te provoceren. Het verwoesten van drankwinkeltjes in de Gazastrook? Het arresteren van Christenen in SA?
> Het doden van Theo van Gogh? De aanslag op Bali? Er is maar een oorzaak, haat tegen andersdenkenden. Je kunt alles wel politiek noemen maar dat is het niet.*


Hier moet ik wel om lachen.  :tong uitsteken:  Werkelijk ik discussier met een debiel. In NL is er geen aanslag gepleegd. De moordt op Theotje was geen aanslag op het gebied van terrorisme, maar simpelweg een doodgewone moordt. Theo had een grote bek en kreeg ongelukkig een mes in zijn keel en buik. Gebeurt bijna dagelijks.

Laskar Jihad heeft maar een doel, en dat is volgens jou Indonesie vrij maken van christenen? Hmm, ik lees wat anders. Maar jij bent zoals gewoonlijk selectief gericht. Je zou toch wat meer moeten verdiepen dan een aantal eenzijdige internetartikelen te lezen. Wat ik tot nu toe heb gelezen staat dat Laskar Jihad als een groep [... geen reden genoemd] oorlog voert met christenen om een *staat, eiland* . Soms staat er ze uitdrijven, dan weer dwangmatig bekeren, dan weer overgeven. Sorry, zulke rommel lees ik niet. Zoek maar een andere sukkel.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Niet uitroeien maar de wind uit de zeilen nemen. Niet zeggen dat de Islam vredig is maar vredig moet zijn. en aktie voeren. Ik heb wat dingen voorgesteld maar Fatima vindt haar hoofddoek belangrijker.*


Uitroeien = metaforisch. 

Demonsteren? Actie-voeren? Protest? Wat voor protest? Denk je dat je met een protest ver komt? Wilt een ondeskundige/onwetende mormel mij de les leren wat wij moeten doen. Ben je helemaal besodemieterd. Maak dat je wegkomt! Als we jou zouden volgen dan zou er alleen meer extremisten bij komen. Je bent een gevaar voor deze samenleving.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Helaas wel, maar nou niet de schuld aan de media geven. Het is trouwens niet waar dat er zoveel over bericht wordt. Er gebeuren nog meer dingen, met name Christenvervolgingen worden in Nederland vaak niet gemeld.*


Knap dat je medebroeders/zusters op andere sites berichtjes opzoekt. Misschien heeft 't een reden en dat 't allemaal bagger en propaganda is. Propaganda van zulke lui als jij.  :Smilie:  En noem me aub niet arrogant. Thanks.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 



> Beste waarnemert, ik dacht dat ik in onderstaand stuk toch vrij beleefd was. ik vraag jou om hetzelfde te doen. ik vidn namelijk de boodheid ervanaf druipen. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Nou ik had wel de pest in toen je mij monddood maakte, dat is het doden van de mond weet je. maar zoals ik aan Ibnu schreef "ik zal wel afkoelen", ik ben dus weer afgekoeld. Overigens ben jij degene die al een paar keer kwaad geweest ben. Wat wel irritant is in jouw manier van repliceren is dat regelmatig terugkerende 'dat ik wel ergens niets van weet'. Zoals direct hieronder dat "Als je een Moslim was of enig verstand had van Islam, dan had je aan mijn posten kunnen opmaken dat ik een Sunnie ben. Blijkbaar was je niet op de hoogte van het bestaan van Shi'ieten en Soennieten." Zoiets kun je niet zeggen, tenzij ik een onjuistheid had opgeschreven.





> Ik heb nergens gezegd dat Shi'ieten geen Moslims zijn. Ik heb alleen het verschil uitlegd dat er binnen de Islam een minderheidstak is, genaamd Shi'ieten die hele andere ideeen hebben dan de meerderheid van Soennieten.
> Als jij me om de oren slaat met wat ayatollahs te melden hebben, of mij vraagt over de mistanden in Iran. Als je een Moslim was of enig verstand had van Islam, dan had je aan mijn posten kunnen opmaken dat ik een Sunnie ben. Blijkbaar was je niet op de hoogte van het bestaan van Shi'ieten en Soennieten. Vandaar mijn verhaal.
> Of Shi'ieten Moslims zijn of niet, laat ik liever in het mideen want dat zou een lang verhaal worden, maar het volstaat te zeggen ik als Sunni met veel van hun ideeen niets uitstaande heb.


Als je er eens van uitging dat ik wel wat afweet van de Islam kun je een hoop weglaten. Er zijn op deze planeet 2 theocratisch geregeerde moslim landen. De een is Shiitisch de ander Soenitisch. Voor mij is het lood om oud ijzer. In beide landen worden Christenen vervolgd, in beide landen worden mensen opgehangen om, bij wijze van spreken, het minste geringste.




> Ow ja, Christenen zijn altijd heilig geweeest. Sorry hoor, k was het even vergeten.
> En ze zijn het ook roerend met elkaar eens... 
> Willen Paus Benedictus de 6e en een willekurige Jahova zich melden aub


Waar slaat dit antwoord op? Heb ik beweerd dat de Christenen heilig zijn? Of dat ze nooit iets verkeerd doen of deden? 
Het gaat erom dat we in de hoofzaken die ik noemde n zijn, dat belijden we ook"Ik geloof in n heilige algemene kerk" Dat moet je niet afdoen met zo'n antwoord.
Overigens, Jehova's zijn geen Christenen.




> Volgens mij heeft een protestantse bijbel trouwens meer bijbelboeken dan een katholieke niet?


Het is andersom, maar de meerdere bijbelboeken zijn bij de Katholieken ook van mindere waarde.

Op de rest ga ik nog wel in, ik heb nu geen tijd meer,
tot schrijfs.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> ........
> Overigens, Jehova's zijn geen Christenen.
> 
> ...........
> 
> *


En dat bepaal jij? Je bent grappig. Echt, en dat meen ik. Je zou eens wat meer moeten relativeren.

----------


## stropke

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *En dat bepaal jij? Je bent grappig. Echt, en dat meen ik. Je zou eens wat meer moeten relativeren.*



Wel srry maar Waarnemer heeft gelijk. Jehova's zijn geen christenen. Ze plakken zich dit etiket wel op maar de vlag dekt de lading niet.
Een van de grond belijdenissen is het erkennen van Jezus Christus zijnde God en mens in n persoon. Jezus is Gods Zoon als mens gekomen in de wereld. En zijn lijfelijke opstanding uit de dood erkennen. Jehovas loochene beide en zouden dus beter bij de islam passen.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door stropke_
> *
> de grondwet van Medina
> *


10 - Toen bracht hij mij in den geest op een groten en hogen berg, en liet mij zien, hoe de heilige stad Jeruzalem van God uit den hemel neerdaalde,
11 - getooid met de heerlijkheid Gods. Haar glans geleek op dien van het allerkostelijkste gesteente, van kristalhelderen jaspis.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door stropke_
> *
> In een ander beroemd incident met de joden, nadat hij al twee joodse stammen uit de stad Medina verdreven had, orkestreerde de profeet de dood van alle volwassen mannen van de laatste joodse stam die nog in de stad aanwezig was en gebood hij de in beslagname van alle bezittingen, vrouwen en kinderen. Moslimbronnen schatten het aantal joodse mannen dat die dag de dood vond tussen de 600 en 900. (p.464)
> *


(Vrij naar Reza Aslan)
In tegenstelling tot de afhandeling van de twee clashes met Joodse stammen, besliste niet de Profeet zelf maar een buitenstaander. Uiteindelijk volgde de Profeet de Arabische traditie. Er was sprake van een conflict, en dat kon alleen door arbitrage van een _hakam_ (arbiter) worden bijgelegd. Maar omdat Mohammed - die overduidelijk niet neutraal was - zelf niet als arbiter kon optreden, viel deze taak toe aan Sa'd ibn Moe'aadz, de sjeik van de Aus (gebied op het Arabisch schiereiland).
'Mijn oordeel behelst,' verklaarde Sa'd, 'dat hun strijders moeten worden gedood, dat hun kinderen [en vrouwen] gevangen moeten worden genomen en dat hun bezit moet worden onteigend.'

Zoals te begrijpen valt, is de terechtstelling van de Banoe Koeraiza door wetenschappers van allerlei disciplines uitvoerig bestudeerd. De negentiende-eeuwse geleerde Heinrich Graetz schilderde deze gebeurtenis af als een barbaarse vorm van genocide, die de aan de Islam inherente anti-Joodse sentitnenten weerspiegelde. In _Social and Religious History of the Jews_ trekt S.W. Baron een enigszins vergezochte vergelijking tussen de Banoe Koeraiza en de opstandelingen van Masada - de Joden die in het jaar 72 op herosche wijze liever collectief zelfmoord pleegden dan zich aan de Romeinen over te geven. Aan het begin van de twintigste eeuw voerden verschillende orintalisten deze episode in de Islamitische geschiedenis aan als bewijs voor de stelling dat de Islam een gewelddadige en achterlijke religie was. In zijn meesterwerk _Muhammad and the Conquests of Islam_ betoogde Francesco Gabrieli dat de terechtstelling van de Banoe Koeraiza door Mohammed een bevestiging vormt van 'ons besef als beschaafde Christenen dat deze God, of in elk geval dit aspect van Hem, niet door ons wordt gedeeld'.
In reactie op deze beschuldigingen hebben enkele Moslimgeleerden diepgaand onderzoek verricht om te bewijzen dat de terechtstelling van de Banoe Koeraiza nooit heeft plaatsgevonden, in elk geval niet in de vorm zoals die is vastgelegd. Zo heeft zowel Barakat Ahmad als W.N. Arafat opgemerkt dat deze episode niet alleen niet strookt met de waarden van de Koran en de precedenten uit de Islamitische geschiedenis, maar ook is gebaseerd op uiterst dubieuze en tegenstrijdige verslagen van Joodse kroniekschrijvers die de Banoe Koeraiza als herosche religieuze martelaren wilden afschilderen. 

Recentelijk hebben eigentijdse Islamitische wetenschappers, vanuit de opvatting dat Mohammeds daden niet aan de hand van moderne ethische maatstaven kunnen worden beoordeeld, gepoogd de terechtstelling van de Banoe Koeraiza in de juiste historische context te plaatsen. Daarom merkt Karen Armstrong in haar prachtige biografie van de Profeet op dat het aangerichte bloedbad voor een hedendaags publiek weliswaar weerzinwekkend is, maar volgens de tribale ethiek van die tijd illegaal noch immoreel was. Norman Stillman zegt in zijn _The Jews of the Arab Lands_ eveneens dat het lot van de Banoe Koeraiza 'gezien de hardvochtige krijgsregels van die periode niet ongebruikelijk' was. Stillman schrijft verder dat het feit dat geen van de andere Joodse clans in Medina bezwaar tegen Mohammeds daden maakte of ten behoeve van de Banoe Koeraiza probeerde in te grijpen, bewijst dat de Joden deze gebeurtenis zelf als een 'traditioneel Arabische tribale en politieke aangelegenheid beschouwden'.
Toch blijven zelfs Armstrong en Stillman de opvatting ondersteunen dat de terechtstelling van de Banoe Koeraiza weliswaar om historische en culturele redenen te begrijpen viel, maar desondanks de tragische uitkomst was van een diepgeworteld ideologisch conflict tussen de Moslims en de Joden van Medina - een conflict dat tragisch genoeg in het moderne Midden-Oosten nog steeds voortwoedt. De Zweedse wetenschapper Tor Andrae vat deze opvatting glashelder samen met de uitspraak dat de terechtstelling voortkwam uit Mohammeds geloof 'dat de Joden de gezworen vijanden van Allah en Zijn openbaring waren. Daarom kon er van genade jegens hen geen sprake zijn.'
Andraes visie getuigt, evenals de opvattingen van velen die het met hem eens zijn, in het beste geval van gebrek aan kennis van de Islam en zijn geschiedenis en in het ergste geval van onvergeeflijke schijnheiligheid en stompzinnigheid. De waarheid is dat de terechtstelling van de Banoe Koeraiza, ofschoon onloochenbaar een afchuwelijke gebeurtenis, noch een daad van genocide, noch onderdeel van een omvangrijk anti-Joods programma van Mohammed was. Ze was zeker niet het gevolg van een diep verankerd, ingebakken religieus conflict tussen de Islam en het Jodendom. Niets is verder van de waarheid verwijderd.

Om te beginnen werden de Banoe Koeraiza niet terechtgesteld omdat ze Joden waren. Zoals Michael Lecker heeft aangetoond, werd ook een belangrijk aantal Banoe Kilab - _Arabische_ beschermelingen van de Banoe Koeraiza, die als hulptroepen buiten Mekka met hen verbonden waren - vanwege verraad terechtgesteld.
Terwijl volgens de verslagen, afhankelijk van de bron, het totale aantal gedoden vierhonderd tot zevenhonderd man bedroeg, betreft dit zelfs bij de hoogste schatting slechts een klein deel van de totale Joodse bevolking in Medina en omstreken. Ook toen de Kainoeka- en Nadier-clans er niet meer waren, bleven er in de oase nog altijd duizenden Joden over die na de terechtstelling van de Banoe Koeraiza nog jarenlang vreedzaam met hun Moslimburen samenleefden. Pas tegen het einde van de zevende eeuw, onder het leiderschap van Oemar, werden de overgebleven Joodse clans in Medina als onderdeel van een grootscheeps proces van Islamisering op het hele Arabisch schiereiland op _vreedzame_ wijze verdreven. Het doden van iets meer dan een procent van de Joodse bevolking van Medina als een 'daad van genocide' omschrijven is dan ook niet alleen een absurde overdrijving, maar het is ook kwetsend voor de nagedachtenis van de miljoenen Joden die werkelijk het slachtoffer van gruwelijke genocide zijn geworden.

In de tweede plaats - en daarover zijn de deskundigen het bijna unaniem eens - vormde de terechtstelling van de Banoe Koeraiza geen precedent voor de toekomstige behandeling van Joden in Islamitische gebieden. Integendeel, de Joden leefden onder Moslim_heerschappij in voorspoed, zeker nadat de Islam zich over het Byzantijnse gebied had verbreid. De orthodoxe heersers vervolgden daar als regel zowel Joden als niet-orthodoxe Christenen om hun geloof, en wanneer zij weigerden zich tot hun vorm van het Christendom te bekeren, stond daarop de doodstraf. Het Islamitische recht, dat Joden en Christenen als 'beschermde volkeren' (_dzimmi's_) beschouwt, heeft daarentegen nooit geist of gestimuleerd dat zij zich tot de Islam zouden bekeren. Heidenen en polythesten werden echter voor de keuze tussen bekering of de dood gesteld.
Het vervolgen van de dzimmi's was niet alleen volgens het Islamitisch recht verboden, het ging ook direct in tegen Mohammeds bevelen aan zijn legers om Joden nooit in het uitoefenen van hun geloof te hinderen en Christelijke instellingen die op hun weg kwamen altijd in stand te houden. Toen Oemar dan ook opdracht gaf tot de sloop van een moskee in Damascus die illegaal was gebouwd nadat een Jood met geweld zijn woning was afgenomen, handelde hij daarmee overeenkomstig de waarschuwing van de Profeet dat 'hij die een Jood of Christen onrecht doet, op de Dag des Oordeels door mij zal worden aangeklaagd'.

Ten slotte - en dat is het belangrijkste - was de terechtstelling van de Banoe Koeraiza, in tegenstelling tot wat vaak wordt gesuggereerd, geen weerspiegeling van een intrinsiek religieus conflict tussen Mohammed en de Joden. Deze theorie, die zowel in Islamitische als Joodse studies soms als een onomstotelijk leerstuk wordt gepresenteerd, is gebaseerd op de overtuiging dat Mohammed, die zijn boodschap als een voortzetting van de Joods-Christelijke traditie beschouwde, naar Medina kwam in de verwachting dat de Joden zijn profeetschap zouden bevestigen. Vermoedelijk haalde Mohammed, om te vergemakkelijken dat de Joden hem als profeet zouden erkennen, de banden tussen de beide gemeenschappen aan door een aantal Joodse rituelen en gebruiken over te nemen. Tot zijn verbazing echter wezen de Joden hem niet alleen af, maar vochten ze ook fervent de authenticiteit van de Koran als goddelijke openbaring aan. Wegens de bezorgdheid dat de afwijzing van de Joden zijn profetische aanspraken zou schaden, moest Mohammed zich wel krachtig tegen hen keren, de banden tussen de beide gemeenschappen verbreken en, in de woorden van E.E. Peters, 'de Islam tot een alternatief voor het Jodendom omvormen'.

Deze theorie is in twee opzichten problematisch. In de eerste plaats schat ze Mohammeds religieuze en politieke inzicht niet op waarde. De Profeet was geen onwetende bedoeen die de elementen aanbad en voor rotsblokken neerknielde. Hij was een man die bijna een halve eeuw in de religieuze hoofdstad van het Arabisch schiereiland had gewoond, waar hij een geslaagd zakenman was geweest en hechte economische betrekkingen met Joodse en Christelijke stammen had onderhouden. Mohammed zou belachelijk naef zijn geweest als hij had verondersteld dat zijn profetische missie, in de woorden van Montgomery Wyatt, 'voor de Joden even duidelijk was geweest als voor hem'. Ook als hij alleen van de meest rudimentaire aspecten van de Joodse leer op de hoogte was geweest, had hij kunnen weten dat de Joden hem niet zomaar als een van hun profeten zouden erkennen. Hij wist ongetwijfeld dat de Joden Jezus niet als profeet erkenden; waarom zou hij hebben verondersteld dat ze hem wel als zodanig zouden erkennen?

Het meest problematische aspect aan deze theorie is echter niet dat ze Mohammed zo onderschat, maar dat ze de Joden van Medina zo overschat. Zoals gezegd waren de Joodse clans in Medina - zelf Arabische bekeerlingen - in cultureel en zelfs in religieus opzicht nauwelijks van hun heidense tegenhangers te onderscheiden. Ze waren niet bijzonder geletterd. Volgens de Arabische bronnen spraken de Joodse clans in Medina een eigen taal, het _ratam_. Al-Tabari beweert dat het Perzisch was, maar waarschijnlijk was het een amalgaam van Arabisch en Aramees. Er bestaan geen aanwijzingen dat ze het Hebreeuws actief of passief beheersten. Waarschijnlijk beperkte hun kennis van de Hebreeuwse heilige schrift zich tot enkele wetsrollen, enkele gebedenboeken en een handjevol fragmentarische Arabische vertalingen van de thora - S.W. Baron spreekt van een 'verminkte orale traditie'.

Hun kennis van het Jodendom was zo gering dat sommige wetenschappers niet geloven dat ze echte Joden waren. Volgens D.S. Margoliouth was de Joodse bevolking van Medina niet veel meer dan een weinig samenhangend - met de haniefs vergelijkbaar - groepje monothesten die beter als 'rahmaanisten' kunnen worden aangeduid (_Rahmaan_ is een van de namen van Allah). Hoewel velen Margoliouths analyse verwerpen, zijn er tal van redenen om te betwijfelen of de Joodse clans van Medina zich wel zo sterk met het Joodse geloof identificeerden. We moeten bijvoorbeeld bedenken dat de Joodse gemeenschappen het er, zoals H.G. Reissener heeft opgemerkt, rond de zesde eeuw volledig over eens waren dat een niet-Israliet alleen als Jood mocht gelden als hij 'de wetten van Mozes naleefde [...] overeenkomstig de in de talmoed vastgelegde beginselen'. Door een dergelijke restrictie zouden de Joodse clans van Medina meteen zijn uitgesloten: zij waren immers geen Isralieten, leefden de wetten van Mozes niet strikt na en bezaten waarschijnlijk geen werkelijke kennis van de talmoed. Bovendien ontbreekt duidelijk archeologisch bewijs voor een sterke Joodse aanwezigheid in Medina. Volgens Jonathan Reed moeten op een vindplaats bepaalde archeologische indicatoren - bijvoorbeeld de overblijfselen van stenen vaatwerk, rituele baden (_mikwaot_) en ossuaria - aanwezig zijn om onomstotelijk te kunnen vaststellen dat de bewoners de Joodse religie beleden. In Medina is niet een van die indicatoren blootgelegd.

Uiteraard houden sommigen vast aan de stelling dat de Joodse clans van Medina religieuze Joden waren. Zo meent Gordon Newby dat de Joden van Medina afzonderlijke gemeenschappen met eigen scholen en boeken vormden, al bestaat er geen archeologisch bewijsmateriaal om deze hypothese te staven. Hoe dan ook, zelfs Newby erkent dat de Joden van Medina in cultureel, ethisch en zelfs religieus opzicht niet alleen sterk van andere Joodse gemeenschappen op het Arabisch schiereiland verschilden, maar nagenoeg identiek waren aan de heidense bewoners van Medina, waarmee ze zonder beperkingen omgingen en (tegen de wetten van Mozes in) geregeld huwelijken sloten.
Om kort te gaan, de Joodse clans van Medina vormden in geen enkel opzicht een groep die haar religieuze plichten naleefde; als Margoliouth en anderen het bij het rechte eind hebben, waren ze misschien niet eens Joods. Het is dan ook erg twijfelachtig dat ze met Mohammed complexe polemische debatten hebben gehouden over de verbanden tussen de Koran en de Hebreeuwse bijbel, die ze niet konden lezen en waarschijnlijk niet eens bezaten.
Feit is dat geen van Mohammeds uitspraken en handelingen in de ogen van de Joden van Medina noodzakelijkerwijs verwerpelijk zal zijn geweest. In _A History of the Jews in Arabia_ schrijft Newby dat de Islam en het Jodendom zich in het zevende-eeuwse Arabi 'in dezelfde religieuze sferen' bewogen. Ze deelden beide immers dezelfde religieuze figuren, verhalen en anekdotes, beschouwden dezelfde fundamentele vragen vanuit een vergelijkbaar perspectief en hielden er bijna identieke morele en ethische waarden op na. Voorzover er sprake was van onenigheid tussen de beide geloven, betrof het volgens Newby 'de interpretatie van gedeelde kwesties, en niet van twee visies op de wereld die elkaar uitsloten'. Er was kortom, om S.D. Goitens _Jews and Arabs_ te citeren, 'voor de Joodse religie in Mohammeds prediking niets weerzinwekkends'.
Zelfs Mohammeds aanspraak dat hij, naar het voorbeeld van de Joodse aartsvaders, profeet en apostel van God was, zal voor de Joden van Medina niet noodzakelijkerwijs onacceptabel zijn geweest. Niet alleen stemden zijn woorden en handelingen volledig overeen met het in brede kring aanvaarde model van de Arabisch-Joodse mystiek, maar Mohammed was in Medina niet eens de enige die dergelijke profetische aanspraken maakte. In Medina woonde ook de Joodse mysticus en koheen Ibn Sajjaad, die zich net als Mohammed in een profetenmantel hulde, goddelijk genspireerde boodschappen reciteerde en zich 'de apostel van God' noemde. Opmerkelijk genoeg accepteerden de meeste Joodse clans van Medina niet alleen Ibn Sajjaads profetische aanspraken, maar erkende Ibn Sajjaad volgens de bronnen Mohammed ook openlijk als medeapostel en Profeet.

Het zou te simplistisch zijn om te beweren dat er tussen Mohammed en zijn Joodse tijdgenoten geen controverse bestond. Dit conflict betrof niet zozeer een theologisch debat over heilige teksten als wel politieke allianties en economische banden. Het werd voornamelijk door tribale betrekkingen en belastingvrije markten aangewakkerd, niet door geloofsijver. Mohammeds biografen stellen het graag voor of hij theologische debatten voerde met strijdlustige groepen rabbijnen die de apostel woede, haat en afgunst toedragen omdat God 'Zijn apostel uit de Arabieren heeft uitverkoren'. De overeenkomsten in toon en stijl tussen deze gebeurtenissen en de verhalen over de ruzies van Jezus met de Farizeen wijzen erop dat ze literaire _topoi_ en geen historische feiten zijn. Al eeuwenlang is bij geleerden bekend dat de vroege Moslims opzettelijk een verband tussen Jezus en Mohammed probeerden te leggen in een poging de missie van de Profeet te legitimeren.
Terecht attendeert Hannah Rahman er echter op dat de levensbeschrijvingen van Mohammed werden geschreven in een periode waarin de Joodse minderheid in de Moslimstaat als enige theologische rivaal voor de Islam was overgebleven. Islamitische geschiedschrijvers en theologen zetten hun argumenten tegen de vooraanstaande rabbijnen van hun tijd extra kracht bij door ze aan Mohammed toe te schrijven. Als de levensbeschrijvingen van Mohammed iets onthullen, zijn het de anti-Joodse sentimenten van de biografen van de Profeet, niet die van de Profeet zelf. Om Mohammeds overtuigingen ten aanzien van zijn Joodse en Christelijke tijdgenoten werkelijk te kunnen begrijpen, moeten we niet kijken naar de woorden die kroniekschrijvers hem honderden jaren na zijn dood in de mond hebben gelegd, maar naar de woorden die God hem tijdens zijn leven in de mond legde.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door stropke_
> *
> Osama Bin Laden citeerde sommige van dezelfde koran en ahadith-passages die wij hier gebruikt hebben om zijn acties te kunnen rechtvaardigen (zie het transschrift van zijn videotape in de New York Times, Fri, Dec. 14, 2001, B4).
> *


(Vrij naar Reza Aslan)
Het begrip 'heilige oorlog' is niet uit de islam maar van de kruisvaarders afkomstig, die het
gebruikten om een oorlog die in werkelijkheid om land en handelsroutes ging theologisch te legitimeren. Het begrip 'heilige oorlog' werd door moslimveroveraars niet gebruikt, en is absoluut geen juiste definitie van het woord 'jihad'. Het Arabisch kent een groot aantal woorden dat met 'oorlog' kan worden vertaald, maar 'jihad' hoort daar niet bij.
Jihad betekent letterlijk 'worsteling', 'strijd' of 'grote inspanning'. In de voornaamste religieuze bijbetekenis (soms de 'grote jihad' genoemd) wordt eronder verstaan: de worsteling van de ziel met de zonde die belet dat men tot God komt. Daarom wordt het woord 'jihad' in de koran bijna altijd gevolgd door de woorden 'op Gods weg'. Omdat dit innerlijke streven naar religieuze zuiverheid en onderwerping volgens de islam niet los kan worden gezien van het streven naar voorspoed voor de mensheid, wordt jihad vaker met zijn tweede bijbetekenis (de 'kleine jihad') geassocieerd. Daaronder wordt verstaan: iedere inspanning - van militaire of andere aard - die tegen onderdrukking en tirannie gericht is.

De leer van de jihad, zoals die geleidelijk in de koran tot ontwikkeling kwam, was uitdrukkelijk bedoeld om onderscheid te maken tussen de voor-islamitische en de islamitische ideen over oorlogvoering. De islamitische krijgsethiek moest, in de woorden van Mustansir Mir, worden doortrokken van een 'ideologie plus ethische dimensie' die voordien op het Arabisch schiereiland niet had bestaan. De kern van de leer van de jihad werd gevormd door het tot dan toe nooit gemaakte onderscheid tussen combattanten en non-combattanten. Het doden van vrouwen, kinderen, monniken, rabbijnen, bejaarden en andere non-combattanten was onder alle omstandigheden absoluut verboden. Het islamitische recht ging hierin uiteindelijk nog verder en verbood ook het martelen van krijgsgevangenen, het verminken van doden en alle vormen van seksueel geweld, zoals verkrachting en aanranding, tijdens de strijd, het doden van diplomaten, het moedwilig vernietigen van bezit en het vernielen van religieuze en medische instellingen. Hilmi Zawati heeft terecht opgemerkt dat deze bepalingen uiteindelijk allemaal in het moderne internationale oorlogsrecht zijn opgenomen.

De allerbelangrijkste vernieuwing in de leer van de jihad was misschien echter het uitdrukkelijke verbod op alle oorlogen die geen strikt defensief doel hebben. 'En bestrijdt op Allaahs weg hen die jullie bestrijden,' zegt de koran, 'maar begaat geen overtredingen; Allaah bemint de overtreders niet.' (2:190) Elders is de koran explicieter: '_Aan hen die bestreden worden_ is [de strijd] toegestaan omdat hun onrecht is aangedaan; Allaah heeft de macht hen te helpen die zonder recht uit hun woningen verdreven zijn, alleen maar omdat zij zeggen: Onze Heer is Allaah.' (22:39-40, cursivering R.A)
Sommige koranverzen bevatten strijdlustig klinkende oproepen tot Mohammed en zijn volgelingen: 'doodt dan de veelgodendienaars waar jullie hen vinden,' (9:5) 'Stel je te weer tegen de ongelovigen en de huichelaars en pak hen stevig aan,' (9:73) en in het bijzonder: 'Strijdt tegen hen die niet in Allaah geloven en niet in de laatste dag.'. (9:73) Deze verzen waren specifiek gericht tegen de Koeraisjieten en hun heimelijke medestanders in Jathrib - die in de koran herhaaldelijk als 'de veelgoden' en 'de huichelaars' worden aangeduid -, met wie de oemma in een gruwelijke oorlog verwikkeld was.

Niettemin worden deze verzen al sinds lang door zowel moslims als niet-moslims gebruikt om te suggereren dat de islam bepleit dat ongelovigen, zolang ze zich niet bekeren, moeten worden bestreden. Maar deze opvatting wordt niet door de koran en Mohammed ondersteund. Ze ontstond op het hoogtepunt van de kruistochten, en deels in reactie daarop, bij islamitische rechtsgeleerden van een veel latere generatie die ontwikkelden wat nu 'de klassieke leer van de jihad' wordt genoemd. Deze leer deelt de wereld onder meer in twee invloedssferen in: het Huis ('gebied') van de Islam (_daar al-Islam_) en het Huis ('gebied') van de Oorlog (_daar al-Harb_). Het Huis van de Islam wordt volgens deze leer voortdurend door het Huis van de Oorlog bedreigd. Toen het einde van de kruistochten naderde en Rome met tegenzin zijn aandacht niet meer op de islamitische dreiging maar op de zich overal in Europa manifesterende hervormingsbewegingen richtte, werd de klassieke leer van de jihad door een nieuwe generatie moslimgeleerden heftig aangevochten. De belangrijkste van deze geleerden was misschien Ibn Tajmijja (1263-1328) -de 'Augustinus van de islam' - die een ongevenaarde invloed op de ideologie van de islam heeft gehad. Volgens Ibn Tajmijja was het doden van ongelovigen die zich niet tot de Islam wilden bekeren - het fundament van de klassieke leer van de jihad - niet alleen in strijd met het voorbeeld van Mohammed, maar schond het ook een van de belangrijkste beginselen van de koran: 'In de godsdienst is geen dwang.' (2:256) Inderdaad is de koran op dit punt uiterst stellig. 'En zeg: De waarheid komt van jouw Heer vandaan. Wie het wil, die moet dan geloven, en wie het wil, die moet maar ongelovig zijn.' ( 18:29) Elders stelt de koran de retorische vraag: 'Of kun jij de mensen dwingen gelovigen te worden?' (10:100) Dat is overduidelijk niet het geval; de koran gebiedt de gelovigen tegen de ongelovigen te zeggen: 'Jullie hebben jullie godsdienst en ik heb mijn godsdienst.' (109:6)

Ibn Tajmijja's verwerping van de klassieke leer van de jihad was van invloed op het werk van een aantal achttiende- en negentien_de-eeuwse islamitische politieke en religieuze denkers. Zoals we zullen zien, baseerde de Indiase schriftgeleerde Sayyid Ahmed Khan (1817-1898) op Ibn Tajmijja's argumenten de bewering dat de jihad niet op de onafhankelijkheidsstrijd tegen de Britten van toepassing kon zijn, omdat de Britten de godsdienstvrijheid van de Indiase moslimgemeenschap niet hadden aangetast - in de koran een vereiste voor het sanctioneren van de jihad (zoals zich laat indenken sloeg dit argument in het koloniale India niet erg aan). Volgens Ahmed Khans beschermeling Chiragh Ali (1844-1895), een van de eerste moderne islamitische schriftgeleerden die de koran rationeel en contextgericht interpreteerde, mocht de moderne moslimgemeenschap zich in beslissingen over oorlog en vrede niet door het voorbeeld van Mohammeds oemma laten leiden. Die gemeenschap was immers tot ontwikkeling gekomen in een periode waarin de hele destijds bekende wereld in een permanente staat van oorlog verkeerde. Aan begin van de twintigste eeuw toonde de Egyptische hervormer Mahmud Shaltut (1897-1963) aan de hand van Chiragh Ali's contextgerichte benadering van de koran aan dat de islam niet alleen oorlogen verbiedt die niet in directe reactie op agressie worden gevoerd, maar ook oorlogen die niet officieel door een _moedjtahid_, een bevoegd islamitisch rechtsgeleerde, zijn gesanctioneerd.

In de loop van de vorige eeuw, en in het bijzonder nadat het konialisme in het Midden-Oosten de kiem voor een nieuw soort islamitisch radicalisme had gelegd, is de klassieke leer van de jihad op de preekstoelen en in de koranscholen van enkele vooraanstaande islamitische intellectuelen weer nieuw leven ingeblazen. In Iran ontketende de ayatollah Khomeini (1902-1989) aan de hand van een militante interpretatie van de jihad eerst de anti-imperialistische revolutie van 1979 en vervolgens een verwoestende, acht jaar durende oorlog tegen Irak. Khomeini's visie op de jihad als een krijgswapen droeg bij aan de oprichting van de militante islamitische Hezbollah. Deze groepering ontwikkelde de tactiek van de zelfmoordaanslag en luidde daarmee een huiveringwekkend nieuw tijdperk van intemationaal terrorisme in.
In Saoedi-Arabi oefende Abdullah Yusuf Azzam (1941-1989), een hoogleraar islamitische wijsbegeerte aan de King Abdulaziz University, grote invloed uit op ontevreden jongeren in zijn land. Hij propageerde een compromisloos oorlogszuchtige interpretatie van de jihad, die volgens hem een plicht voor elke moslim was. Alleen de jihad en het geweer!' hield dr. Azzam zijn studenten voor. Geen onderhandelingen, geen conferenties en geen dialoog.' Azzams opvattingen legden de grondslagen voor de militante Palestijnse Hamas-beweging, die sindsdien in haar verzet tegen de Isralische bezetting de tactiek van Hezbollah heeft overgenomen. Zijn leer had op een student in het bijzonder een buitengewone uitwerking: op Osama bin Laden, die uiteindelijk de ideologie van zijn leermeester in praktijk bracht door op te roepen tot een wereldwijde islamitische jihad tegen het Westen. Deze campagne bereikte op 11 september 2001 met de aanslagen op New York en Washington een voorlopig dieptepunt.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *Wel srry maar Waarnemer heeft gelijk. Jehova's zijn geen christenen. Ze plakken zich dit etiket wel op maar de vlag dekt de lading niet.
> Een van de grond belijdenissen is het erkennen van Jezus Christus zijnde God en mens in n persoon. Jezus is Gods Zoon als mens gekomen in de wereld. En zijn lijfelijke opstanding uit de dood erkennen. Jehovas loochene beide en zouden dus beter bij de islam passen.*


Niks sorry. Jullie beoordelen een stroming binnen het christendom aan de hand van jullie eigen dogma. Er zijn wel meerdere stromingen die de drieenheid niet erkennen. Ook was dit ht twistpunt van de eerste paar eeuwen. Zolang zij zichzelf christenen noemen en de bijbel als leidraad nemen en in Jezus en God geloven, beschouw ik ze als christenen. Hoe jullie en zij de bijbel interpreteren, doet me weinig. Als er een nieuwe sekte binnen het christendom ontstaat wat moordt toestaat - zoals in de zwarte eeuw tijdens het kruistocht, toen paus Urbanus toestemming gaf om het zogenaamde heilige land te bevrijden - beschouw ik het CHRISTENDOM aansprakkelijk. 

Hartelijk dank voor uw aandacht.  :Smilie:

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd



> Wablief? Tegen de christenen, joden en Amerikanen? Waarom? Zomaar? Of vanwege een reden? Bedoelen de imams alle joden, christenen of Amerikanen? Ben ik nu met een debiel aan het discussieren?


Zou je het schelden kunnen laten?
Haat zaaien tegen deze groepen is een feit, je doet weer een poging om dit weg te masseren. 






> Aanslagen gebeuren alleen in jouw dromen op een grote schaal. Kun je rekenen? Zoja, bereken eens de verhouding tussen de aantal aanslagen en de aantal moslims op deze aardbol.


Moet ik een lijst maken van alle daden van agressiviteit van Moslims?
Stop ik niet met vele A4 tjes.

Waarom toch weer die ontkenning? Is het te pijnlijk?





> Hier moet ik wel om lachen.  Werkelijk ik discussier met een debiel. In NL is er geen aanslag gepleegd. De moordt op Theotje was geen aanslag op het gebied van terrorisme, maar simpelweg een doodgewone moordt. Theo had een grote bek en kreeg ongelukkig een mes in zijn keel en buik. Gebeurt bijna dagelijks.


Ja zo masseer je alles weg, ontkennen, bagataliseren, een ander belachelijk maken enz.




> Laskar Jihad heeft maar een doel, en dat is volgens jou Indonesie vrij maken van christenen? Hmm, ik lees wat anders. Maar jij bent zoals gewoonlijk selectief gericht. Je zou toch wat meer moeten verdiepen dan een aantal eenzijdige internetartikelen te lezen. Wat ik tot nu toe heb gelezen staat dat Laskar Jihad als een groep [... geen reden genoemd] oorlog voert met christenen om een *staat, eiland* . Soms staat er ze uitdrijven, dan weer dwangmatig bekeren, dan weer overgeven. Sorry, zulke rommel lees ik niet. Zoek maar een andere sukkel.


Gewoon blijven ontkennen joh.




> Demonsteren? Actie-voeren? Protest? Wat voor protest? Denk je dat je met een protest ver komt? Wilt een ondeskundige/onwetende mormel mij de les leren wat wij moeten doen. Ben je helemaal besodemieterd. Maak dat je wegkomt! Als we jou zouden volgen dan zou er alleen meer extremisten bij komen. Je bent een gevaar voor deze samenleving.


Alweer zou je het schelden kunnen laten?
Denk je op deze manier een vreedzame vertegenwoordiger van de Islam te zijn?





> Knap dat je medebroeders/zusters op andere sites berichtjes opzoekt. Misschien heeft 't een reden en dat 't allemaal bagger en propaganda is. Propaganda van zulke lui als jij.  En noem me aub niet arrogant. Thanks.


Alweer ontkennen zonder enige argumentatie.

Telkens weer blijkt in een discussie met Moslims dat ze, wanneer ze geen argumenten meer hebben de toevlucht nemen tot schelden, denigrerend spreken, ontkennen enz.
Daarmee geven ze, onbedoeld denk ik, dat ze ondanks dat ze beweren vreedzaam te zijn zelf agressief en intolerant zijn.
Bewijs: zie jouw statement hierboven.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 




> Ow ja, Christenen zijn altijd heilig geweeest. Sorry hoor, k was het even vergeten.
> En ze zijn het ook roerend met elkaar eens... 
> Willen Paus Benedictus de 6e en een willekurige Jahova zich melden aub


Wat is dit een zwak argument zeg! Heb je een paus van 1000 jaar geleden nodig om je gelijk te bewijzen?
Nogmaals we zijn het eens dat je je naaste moet liefhebben en niet vermoorden. Als alle Moslims dat nou eens deden dan zou de wereld niet meer vol behoeven te staan met detectiepaaltjes.
Criminelen vind je helaas overal maar alleen Moslims plegen hun moorden in naam van de Islam en Allah.





> Sorry maar ik snap je hier echt oprecht niet.


Misschien versta jij wat anders dan ik onder onislamitische staten, welke zijn dat dan volgens jou?




> Moet ik nou zo begrijpen dat jij zo'n afschuw hebt van de Islam, dat je niet denkt dat er ook zelfs maar een Moslim is die geloofd dat de Islam volmaakt is?
> Nou kijk, Islam komt van God, en God is volmaakt dus wat denk je?
> Daarnaast vaklt er wel wat voor te zeggen dat geen enkel systeem kan garanderen dat iedereen het naleefd (vrije wil, het verhaal van eva en de appel, waar eva bij osn tenminste niet de schuld van krijgt). Dat is ook logisch, want anders had God nooit een hel geschapen.


Inderdaad alleen God is volmaakt, een Godsdienst is mensenwerk en dus per definitie onvolmaakt. Anders zouden de mensen ook God zijn. Nu snap ik pas dat jij niet kan erkennen dat er fouten zijn in de Islam. Ja dan hoeven we eigenlijk niet verder te discusseren. Je mag niet anders denken! Ik kan dus met wat voor argumenten ook komen, voor jou staat vast er mag en kan niets mis zijn met de Islam. En als er dus wel fouten blijken te zijn uit de praktijk dan moet je dat wel ontkennen, wegmasseren en bagataliseren.
Eva krijgt niet alleen de schuld van God ook de slang en Adam. Eva krijg wel de schuld van Adam, niet apart van God. Wel even goed lezen hoor! Ben jij degene die het Christendom zo goed hebt bestudeerd? Moslimmannen doen nog steeds wat Adam deed, de schuld voor verleiden bij de vrouw leggen, hadden ze zich maar wat meer moeten bedekken toch? Als je als westerse vrouw in Cairo in de Metro stapt staan Moslimmannen je gewoon in de billen te knijpen.




> Conclusie: Wat mensen aanvoeren als motivatie hoeft niet altijd waarheid te zijn.


Nee maar het kan best de waarheid zijn, waarheid of leugen moet met argumenten worden aangetoond. De Moslims zeggen dat ze het namens Allah doen, wie heeft gelijk? Aleen argumenten beslissen. Jij staat helaas tegenover andere Moslims die weer beweren gelijk te hebben.




> Nee tuurlijk niet gekkie. George Bush heeft geen bloed aan zijn handen... Geen enkele Christelijke President van onze gelievde VS, toch?
> En ga nou niet zeggen dat in Amerika staat en geloof gescheiden zijn, want dat vergeten ze in de verkiezingsstrijd ook altijd.


Je vergeet telkens weer dat de gewelddadige Moslims dit namens Allah doen, onder het roepen van Allah akbar snijden ze soms de keel door! En dat is niet iets wat Bush doet. Hij is president van de US en heeft als zodanig besloten op zijn manier zijn land te verdedigen dat in volle vredestijd door Moslims werd aangevallen, notabene een recht volgens de Islam en dat mag een president die geen Moslim is niet doen? M.a.w. de Islam mag zich wel verdedigen maar een ander niet?
Bovendien vergeet je ook gemakshalve dat er in b.v. in Irak een oppositie was die maar wat graag wilde dat de US Saddam weg joeg.
Ik zie nog het TV beeld voor me waarop een uitzinnig dankbare Irakees uitriep "Thank you mister Bush".
Ja je kunt dat wel ontkennen dat gescheiden zijn van Kerk en staat maar het is toch wel zo. Gescheiden zijn van kerk en Staat heeft niets te maken met verkiezingen




> Nou fijn dat je begrijpt dat Shi'ieten compleet andere Moslims zijn.


Maar wel Moslims dus en daar ging het om.




> Even voor de goede orde: zij waren het die een democratisch verkozen leider niet wilde erkennen en de machtsstrijd begonnen (wat geen volk op aarde vreemd is en geen paus ook, maar goed).


Daar zullen de Shiieten anders over denken. Is het trouwens toeval dat in de beginjaren zowat alle leiders van de Moslims om zeep gebracht werden?





> Dat toontje van je waar ik het over had, daar bedoel ik trouwens bovenstaande mee.


k'ben me van geen kwaad bewust 




> Kijk ik zal je uitleggen wat het woord BIJgeloof betekend. Dit is iets wat mensen geloven wat BUITEN het geloof valt en ERBIJ gelooft word. 
> De Islam gelooft dus niet in sprookjes, sommige mensen (Moslim en ja ook Christenen) wel.


Je hebt alweer een sprookje nodig van 1000 jaar geleden. Millioenen Moslims horen nu dat z.g. sprookje van de 70 maagden. Dat wordt bij mijn weten niet gevolgd door een ontkenning door een geleerde.
Ik vroeg je trouwens in tweede instantie om je mening over de Video.




> Ik vind mijn hoofddoek afdoen vanwege een stelletje *****, niet radicaal. Eerder dom en zelfonterend.


Dat is jouw mening. Lees eens de mening van Mernissie. Volgens wat ik lees in de Koran is het dragen van een hoofddoek een kwestie van "hineininterpretieren"




> Dus als ik de Qur'an vreedzaam interpreteer ben ik volgens jou 'oppervlakkig' bezig?? Een Moslim die de gehele Qur'an naleefd en 'diep graaft', moet wel in geweld vervallen?? Met andere woorden, een goed Moslim is een geweldadige Moslim? Is dat wat je probeert te zeggen?
> Pff en dat noemt mij extremistisch.....


Nee, dat probeer ik niet te zeggen dat zeg ik ook niet. Wat jij anderen verwijt namelijk gewelddadige citaten uit de Koran naast elkaar leggen doe je zelf ook met vreedzame citaten. Dat noem ik oppervlakkig.
Wat er ook zou kunnn gebeuren is b.v. een wereldraad van mosken die wat het geweld en Moslims betreft een uitspraak zou doen, met gezag, omdat het ontleend is aan een diepgravend onderzoek van de Koran, van beide soorten teksten.




> Welke aanpak zou volgens jou dan wel werken? Ik bedoel ik preek hier de vrede zo ongeveer (spreek mij uit tegen, neem afstand van, uw weet wel, wat mensen op tv zeggen graag te zien). Maar dat word me door jou niet in dank afgenomen.
> Ik sta open voor suggesties hoor, zolang ik me maar niet hoef uit te kleden.


Ik ga nu niet meer in op het telkens weer herhalen dat jij vreedzaam bent. Hoewel, als je iemand monddood maakt.....
Ik heb al eerder geschreven en moet dus wel herhalen dat jij blijkbaar je hoofddoek belangrijker vindt dan mensenlevens redden. En om dat uitkleden te noemen vind ik sterk overdreven, dat naaktgevoel is trouwens een geconditioneerde reflex. Maar misschien zou je ook een plukje haar kunnen laten zien zoals de vrouwen in Iran doen?

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Niks sorry. Jullie beoordelen een stroming binnen het christendom aan de hand van jullie eigen dogma. Er zijn wel meerdere stromingen die de drieenheid niet erkennen. Ook was dit ht twistpunt van de eerste paar eeuwen. Zolang zij zichzelf christenen noemen en de bijbel als leidraad nemen en in Jezus en God geloven, beschouw ik ze als christenen. Hoe jullie en zij de bijbel interpreteren, doet me weinig. Als er een nieuwe sekte binnen het christendom ontstaat wat moordt toestaat - zoals in de zwarte eeuw tijdens het kruistocht, toen paus Urbanus toestemming gaf om het zogenaamde heilige land te bevrijden - beschouw ik het CHRISTENDOM aansprakkelijk. 
> 
> Hartelijk dank voor uw aandacht. *


Moet je echt 1000 jaar terug gaan om je gelijk te bewijzen?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

*Nou ik had wel de pest in toen je mij monddood maakte, dat is het doden van de mond weet je. maar zoals ik aan Ibnu schreef "ik zal wel afkoelen", ik ben dus weer afgekoeld. Overigens ben jij degene die al een paar keer kwaad geweest ben. Wat wel irritant is in jouw manier van repliceren is dat regelmatig terugkerende 'dat ik wel ergens niets van weet'. Zoals direct hieronder dat "Als je een Moslim was of enig verstand had van Islam, dan had je aan mijn posten kunnen opmaken dat ik een Sunnie ben. Blijkbaar was je niet op de hoogte van het bestaan van Shi'ieten en Soennieten." Zoiets kun je niet zeggen, tenzij ik een onjuistheid had opgeschreven.*

Dat kan ik best zeggen. Er zijn namelijk mensen die tussen de regels door kunnen lezen en ook dingen uit teksten kunnen halen die er niet direct in staan. Als jij mij de ayatollahs voor de voeten werpt, is de logische conclusie toch dat je blijkbaar niet weet van het sunni en shiah verhaal? En zeg nou eerlijk; je wist het niet.

*Als je er eens van uitging dat ik wel wat afweet van de Islam kun je een hoop weglaten. Er zijn op deze planeet 2 theocratisch geregeerde moslim landen. De een is Shiitisch de ander Soenitisch. Voor mij is het lood om oud ijzer. In beide landen worden Christenen vervolgd, in beide landen worden mensen opgehangen om, bij wijze van spreken, het minste geringste.*

Ja dat is makkelijk gezegd, het is voor mij lood om oud ijzer. Maar jij tegen mij zegt dat jij vidn dat christenen die niet 'de andere wang' toekeren buiten de leer vallen doe ik daar toch ook niet denigerend over. Volgens jou zijn Jahova's geen christenen (terwijl je zelf beweerd hebt dat er zulke gropte meningsverschillen niet bestonden bij de christenen, en Jehova's zien zichzelf toch echt als Christenen), nou oke, dat neem ik dan van je aan, dat jij dat zo ziet.



*Waar slaat dit antwoord op? Heb ik beweerd dat de Christenen heilig zijn? Of dat ze nooit iets verkeerd doen of deden? 
Het gaat erom dat we in de hoofzaken die ik noemde n zijn, dat belijden we ook"Ik geloof in n heilige algemene kerk" Dat moet je niet afdoen met zo'n antwoord.
Overigens, Jehova's zijn geen Christenen.*

Nee om precies te zijn zei je het volgende: 'Onder Christenen is geen verschil van mening over de belangrijkste zaken zoals dat Jezus de verlosser is en dat we de naaste moeten liefhebben en elkaar vermoorden doen ze ook al niet. Als de Moslims nou ook eens zover waren zou de wereld er een stuk beter uitzien.'
Beetje hooghartig vind je niet?
En daarna zeg je dan dat Jehova's geen Christenen zijn. 
Christenen vermoorden elkaar niet, ik snap niet dat je dat durft te zeggen. Geloof je dat zelf eigenlijk, dat er nog nooit een christen is geweest die de andere Christen vermoord heeft (in Ierland of zo, ik zeg maar wat).
Onderstaand uitpsraak vind ik trouwens ook een beetje tegenstrijdig met bovenstaande uitspraak.

"Het is andersom, maar de meerdere bijbelboeken zijn bij de Katholieken ook van mindere waarde."

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> 
> [b]Dat geloof je toch zeker zelf niet? Politiek? Een organisatie (laskar Jihad) had en heeft maar een doel Indonesi vrij maken van Christenen en daarom trokken ze van Java naar Celebes om daar de vreedzame Moslims die al heel lang goed samenleefden met de Christenen aan te zetten tot geweld en de Christenen te provoceren. Het verwoesten van drankwinkeltjes in de Gazastrook? Het arresteren van Christenen in SA?
> Het doden van Theo van Gogh? De aanslag op Bali? Er is maar een oorzaak, haat tegen andersdenkenden. Je kunt alles wel politiek noemen maar dat is het niet.[b]


Die zaak in Indonesie gaat dan toch gewoon om grondgebeid waar je de dienst wilt uitmaken?
En natuurlijk is er ook doodgewoon rascime is het spel. Hoe dan ook: hadden deze mensen geen excuus in het geloof willen zoeken dan hadden ze hem wel ergens anders vandaan kunnen halen (massavernietingswapens of zo, en in tegenstelling tot Irak heeft de VS die nog echt ook). Zolang mensen leven ontwikkelen ze ideologien en die kunnen zowel gebruikt als misbruikt worden. Al in de tijd van de Romeinen zochten zij een reden om een oorlog te beginnen (bij iedere gebiedsuitbreiding beweerde zij namelijk uit zelfverdediging te handelen, ze hadden daar zelfs een hele ceremonie voor ontwikkeld). Tegenwoordig roep je gewoon: 'Vijanden van Allah' of 'Vijanden van de democratie' en je kunt beginnen.





> Niet uitroeien maar de wind uit de zeilen nemen. Niet zeggen dat de Islam vredig is maar vredig moet zijn. en aktie voeren. Ik heb wat dingen voorgesteld maar Fatima vindt haar hoofddoek belangrijker.


Ow ja hoor. En wat was je voorstel? Trek je hoofddoek uit! Ja de ballen hoor. Sinds wanneer moet een moslimvrouwen zich uitkleden om te protesteren tegen terorrisme???? Dat dit je nu nog steeds dwarszit maakt wel duidelijk wat het echte motief is, viezerik.
Waarom wij trouwens van jou niet mogen zeggen dat de Islam vredelievend is, is mij een raadsel hoor.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door stropke_ 
> *Wel srry maar Waarnemer heeft gelijk. Jehova's zijn geen christenen. Ze plakken zich dit etiket wel op maar de vlag dekt de lading niet.
> Een van de grond belijdenissen is het erkennen van Jezus Christus zijnde God en mens in n persoon. Jezus is Gods Zoon als mens gekomen in de wereld. En zijn lijfelijke opstanding uit de dood erkennen. Jehovas loochene beide en zouden dus beter bij de islam passen.*



Oke en jij kan zeggen: de vlag dekt de lading niet. Maar dat mogen wij niet zeggen van terorristen die net zo goed de belachelijkste dingen beweren.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

*Wat is dit een zwak argument zeg! Heb je een paus van 1000 jaar geleden nodig om je gelijk te bewijzen?
Nogmaals we zijn het eens dat je je naaste moet liefhebben en niet vermoorden. Als alle Moslims dat nou eens deden dan zou de wereld niet meer vol behoeven te staan met detectiepaaltjes.
Criminelen vind je helaas overal maar alleen Moslims plegen hun moorden in naam van de Islam en Allah.*

Nee dat is helemaal geen zwak argument. Jij weet net zo goed als ik dat de Rooms katholieke kerk en de jahova's mijlenver uit elkaar liggen en toch beweren tot dezelfde groep te behoren. Ik bedoelde overigens de huidige paus, de 16e dus in plaats van de 6e.
En sorry hoor, als Moslims zich netjes houden dan komt alles goed in de wereld (zou de wereld niet vol hoeven te staan met detectiepoortjes)? Wat een ongelooflijk naieve uitpraak zeg. Het suggereert een beetje het soort gedachtengang dat voorafging aan de tweede wreldoorlog, als die ellendige Joden nou eens weg waren, dan zou alles beter worden. Denk nou eens na, je bent toch een volwassen vent??
Dat een Moslim iets doet in naam van. heeft naar mijn idee gewoon een andere cultuur te maken. Moslim zijn is een manier van leven. Moslims doen alles in naam van, van je schoenen aantrekken, tot je wassen, eten maken etc. Christenen niet. De modernitiet van het huidige Christendom is niet omdat de bijbel is veranderd, maar omdat men deze gewoonweg niet meer leest en toepast. De huidige christen focust zich vooral op de figuur van Jezus en het houden daarvan en daarmee houd het wel een beetje op. Het is alleen geloven, men leeft niet naar de letter van de Bijbel.
Daarnaast blijft heel belangrijk: volgens jou kunnen Jehova s beweren Christenen te zijn, maar zijn zij dit niet. Wat is dan het verschil met geweldadige en misdadige Moslims??

*Misschien versta jij wat anders dan ik onder onislamitische staten, welke zijn dat dan volgens jou?*

Allemaal. Ik geen Islamitische staten.


*Inderdaad alleen God is volmaakt, een Godsdienst is mensenwerk en dus per definitie onvolmaakt. Anders zouden de mensen ook God zijn. Nu snap ik pas dat jij niet kan erkennen dat er fouten zijn in de Islam. Ja dan hoeven we eigenlijk niet verder te discusseren. Je mag niet anders denken! Ik kan dus met wat voor argumenten ook komen, voor jou staat vast er mag en kan niets mis zijn met de Islam. En als er dus wel fouten blijken te zijn uit de praktijk dan moet je dat wel ontkennen, wegmasseren en bagataliseren.
Eva krijgt niet alleen de schuld van God ook de slang en Adam. Eva krijg wel de schuld van Adam, niet apart van God. Wel even goed lezen hoor! Ben jij degene die het Christendom zo goed hebt bestudeerd? Moslimmannen doen nog steeds wat Adam deed, de schuld voor verleiden bij de vrouw leggen, hadden ze zich maar wat meer moeten bedekken toch? Als je als westerse vrouw in Cairo in de Metro stapt staan Moslimmannen je gewoon in de billen te knijpen.*

Lieve schat, Moslims hebben Eva in de eerste plaats nooit de schuld gegeven. (wist je niet he) De Qur'an zegt ons dat Adam en Eva allebij verleidt werden en legt verantwoording hiervoor bij Adam. Vervolgens vergaf God hun, maar konden zijn niet in de Tuinen blijven. Geen erfzonde dus, geen barende vrouwen die pijn lijden omdat Eva van de appel at. Als een Moslimvrouw een kind baart, worden haar vanwege de pijn, zonden vergeven.
Jij beweerd trouwens dat God Eva niet de schuld gaf, maar zegt de Bijbel niet: '"16	Tot de vrouw zeide Hij: Ik zal zeer vermenigvuldigen uw smart, namelijk uwer dracht; met smart zult gij kinderen baren; en tot uw man zal uw begeerte zijn, en hij zal over u heerschappij hebben." 
En daar hebben kerkvorsten toch echt eeuwenlang mee de schuld bij de vrouw gelegd, waarschuwend voor de 'verleiding van het vleesch'.
Wat betreft het eerste deel van je betoog: de Qur'an komt van Allah SWT, en daarnaast hebben wij het voorbeeld dat de Profeet SAWS ons gegeven heeft, vastgelegd in de hadieth. dat laatste laat ruim voor persoonlijke meningen: niet alle hadieth zijn namelijk even betrouwbaar. Hieromtrend is een hele wetenschap ontwikkeld. dat is niet een 'ongelukje', God zelf kondigd in de Qurn al aan dat er ruimte is voor interpretatie:

"3.7. Hij is het, Die u het Boek heeft nedergezonden; er zijn verzen in, die onoverdrachtelijk zijn, zij vormen de grondslag van het Boek, en er zijn andere (verzen), die zinnebeeldig zijn. Maar degenen in wier hart dwaling is, volgen die, welke zinnebeeldig (bedoeld) zijn en zoeken tweedracht en de verkeerde uitleg. En niemand kent de juiste uitleg dan Allah en degenen, die vast gegrondvest zijn in kennis, die zeggen: "Wij geloven er in; het geheel is van onze Heer"; en niemand trekt er lering uit, dan zij, die begrip hebben."

Deze ruimte is niet eindeloos: er zijn over de meeste dingen heel duidelijke regels. Uiteindelijk draait het erom hoe oprecht je bent: hoe oprechter je bent hoe meer moeitje je immers zal doen om de weg van God zo perfect mogelijk te volgen. De realtie tussen God en de mens is voor Moslims dan ook heel persoonlijk.


*Nee maar het kan best de waarheid zijn, waarheid of leugen moet met argumenten worden aangetoond. De Moslims zeggen dat ze het namens Allah doen, wie heeft gelijk? Aleen argumenten beslissen. Jij staat helaas tegenover andere Moslims die weer beweren gelijk te hebben.*

Ja dat klopt. Maar de oplossing is dan toch niet dat ik mijn mond maar houd? Ik als moslim heb geleerd dat waar je onrecht ziet, je dit moet bestrijden. Bovendien wijger ik eenvoudigweg om een geloof waar ik van hou, zwart te laten maken.
Dit debat vind ook tussen de geleerden plaats. De meerderheid daarvan steund de mening die ik hier verkondig. Als daar nou eens wat meer aandacht aan besteed zou worden, zouden er van dit feit ook meer Moslims op de hoogte zijn. Nu lijkt het immers net alsof de terorristen de geleerden aan hun kant hebben, en dat is niet zo.



*Je vergeet telkens weer dat de gewelddadige Moslims dit namens Allah doen, onder het roepen van Allah akbar snijden ze soms de keel door! En dat is niet iets wat Bush doet. Hij is president van de US en heeft als zodanig besloten op zijn manier zijn land te verdedigen dat in volle vredestijd door Moslims werd aangevallen, notabene een recht volgens de Islam en dat mag een president die geen Moslim is niet doen? M.a.w. de Islam mag zich wel verdedigen maar een ander niet?*

Jij vind de actie van de VS in Irak verdedigend????
Verdedigd tegenover wat? De zogenaamde massavernietingswapens die er niet waren???
In het geval je aan 9/11 refereert: dit werd niet in naam van welk land dan ook gedaan.
En NEE het is geen recht in de Islam een land in verdetijd aan te vallen. Als ooit de moeite nam mijn stukken hierover te lezen zou je dat weten ook.

*Bovendien vergeet je ook gemakshalve dat er in b.v. in Irak een oppositie was die maar wat graag wilde dat de US Saddam weg joeg.
Ik zie nog het TV beeld voor me waarop een uitzinnig dankbare Irakees uitriep "Thank you mister Bush".
Ja je kunt dat wel ontkennen dat gescheiden zijn van Kerk en staat maar het is toch wel zo. Gescheiden zijn van kerk en Staat heeft niets te maken met verkiezingen*

Nou daar zijn die irakezen wel op teruggekomen ondertussen hoor. Niet voor niets heeft de voormalige president verklaart dat de situatie in irak nu erger is als voor de komst van de Amerikanen.
Goed, kerk en staat gescheiden, iedereen weet dat Bush zichzelf graag profileert als 'herboren Christen' en met bijbeltermen strooit (asches of evil, en zo).
Overigens heeft hij het geloof niet nodig in deze tijden, je kan er immers ook gewoon iets anders 'heiligs' voor in de plek zetten, zoals 'democratie'en 'veiligheid' en 'vrijheid'. Je ziet toch zelf ook wel welke misdaden in naam van de democartie geplaaged worden, betekenen die dat democartie iets slechts is??


*Je hebt alweer een sprookje nodig van 1000 jaar geleden. Millioenen Moslims horen nu dat z.g. sprookje van de 70 maagden. Dat wordt bij mijn weten niet gevolgd door een ontkenning door een geleerde.
Ik vroeg je trouwens in tweede instantie om je mening over de Video.*

Leg me dat verhaal eens uit over dat de christus pas kan komen als de joden in Palestina zitten en zo
mij is niet duidelijk welke video.


*Dat is jouw mening. Lees eens de mening van Mernissie. Volgens wat ik lees in de Koran is het dragen van een hoofddoek een kwestie van "hineininterpretieren"*

Ik ken de mening van fatima mernissi en het is de mijne niet. Je kan trouwens niet zomaar een los stukje vertaling lezen, en op grond daarvan conclusies trekken.
Maar goed, jij vind van niet, dat kan. Als het volgens jou trouwens geen plicht is een hoofddoek te dragen, hoe zie je dit dan als geheel in de Islam. Is het ondanks dat toch een dwingend geloof of hoe zit dat?



*Nee, dat probeer ik niet te zeggen dat zeg ik ook niet. Wat jij anderen verwijt namelijk gewelddadige citaten uit de Koran naast elkaar leggen doe je zelf ook met vreedzame citaten. Dat noem ik oppervlakkig.
Wat er ook zou kunnn gebeuren is b.v. een wereldraad van mosken die wat het geweld en Moslims betreft een uitspraak zou doen, met gezag, omdat het ontleend is aan een diepgravend onderzoek van de Koran, van beide soorten teksten.*

Er zijn talloze geleerder die fatwa's hebben gegeven die geweld afkeueren, geweld veroordelen, zelfmoordaanslagen verbieden en ga zo maar door. Waarom denk je dat terorristen en dat soort volk, Moskeeen mijden en de rest van de Moslims verketteren tot 'ongelovigen'. Ze zouden mij net zo goed om zeep willen helpen als jij.
Als de media hier nou net zoveel aandacht aan zouden besteden als aan een clubje dat zijn eigen regels maakt, dan zouden hiervan meer mensen op de hoogte zijn. Dat soort dingen zou de integratie pas echt bevorderen, wanneer de vreedzame moslims en de rest van nederland, een gezamelijke vijand hebben. Bovendien zouden de Moslims die geen moeiete nemen dit soort zaken zelf op te zoeken, het dan ook weten en neemt daarmee ook het draagvlak voor radicale ideeen af.


*Ik ga nu niet meer in op het telkens weer herhalen dat jij vreedzaam bent. Hoewel, als je iemand monddood maakt.....
Ik heb al eerder geschreven en moet dus wel herhalen dat jij blijkbaar je hoofddoek belangrijker vindt dan mensenlevens redden. En om dat uitkleden te noemen vind ik sterk overdreven, dat naaktgevoel is trouwens een geconditioneerde reflex. Maar misschien zou je ook een plukje haar kunnen laten zien zoals de vrouwen in Iran doen?* 

waarom focus jij je zo op die hoofddoek? waarom zou ik dat niet op een andere manier kunnen doen???

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Geplaatst door IbnRushd
> 
> 
> Zou je het schelden kunnen laten?
> Haat zaaien tegen deze groepen is een feit, je doet weer een poging om dit weg te masseren. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee hoor, het feit dat je moeite hebt redeneren vanwege a) je onkundigheid in de islam, b) je onkundigheid in het christendom, c) je christelijke dogma in de weg zit, d) hardnekkig ontkennen wanneer ik een zelfde vergelijking maak. En nog erger christelijke stroming(en) buiten het christendom zetten en ons verwijten dat wij extremisten niet buiten de islam mogen gooien.

Sinds 11 september - bezien vanuit de stijgende verkoop van Koranvertalingen - blijkt dat iedereen op zoek is naar citaten die zouden bewijzen dat de islam een drang naar radicaal geweld en verovering heeft, terwijl gematigde moslims en goedwillende (niet)- moslims er alles aan doen om aan t tonen dat de fanatieke volgelingen van Bin Laden va het rechte pad zijn afgeraakt en dat ze niets weten van de islam.
Maar het gaat er niet om te weten wat er werkelijk in de Koran staat, want net als iedere heilige tekst is de betekenis ervan niet eenduidig - althans voor niet-gelovigen dan - en afhankelijk van de interpretatie die de mensen eraan geven. De bijbel is gebruikt om zowel inquisitie als Fransciscus van Assisi te rechtvaardigen. Net als elke andere religieuze tekst kan de koran op verschillende manieren worden gelezen (afhankelijk van de contemporaine context wordt de nadruk gelegd op het ene vers dat oproept tot respect voor joden en christenen of op het andere dat hen afschildert als verbeten tegenstanders). Het enige wat telt is wat moslims zeggen dat er in de koran staat; en bij gebrek aan een gecentraliseerde kerk blijkt uit de verscheidenheid van hun antwoorden hoe volkomen zinloos het is een eenduidige waarheid te zoeken, al beroept uiteraard iedereen zich op diezelfde waarheid. Dus als we iets willen begrijpen, moeten we de Koran de islamitische theologen ofwel geleerden overlaten en ons richten op de moslims en hun correcte praktijken .

bron: de globalisering van de islam, van dr. Olivier Roy p.12-13 met her en der toevoeging wat niets verandert aan zijn tekst. Je mag het naslaan.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Moet je echt 1000 jaar terug gaan om je gelijk te bewijzen?*


Nee hoor, uit het boek 'De globalisering van de islam' op blz. 20 staat dat de christenen en leken in Palestina even betrokken zijn als de moslims, zelfs bij zelfmoordaanslagen (het Volksfront voor de Bevrijding van Palestina, de PFLP, is opgericht door een christen, Georges Habache).

Verder staat dat alle conflicten in Indonesi van etnische aard is, en waar de islam of christendom als wapen wordt gebruikt. Dus niks islam, maar politieke motieven. Als Olivier Roy, een nb orintalist, het bevestigd, wat houdt je dan tegen om er niet in te geloven?

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 




> Dat kan ik best zeggen. Er zijn namelijk mensen die tussen de regels door kunnen lezen en ook dingen uit teksten kunnen halen die er niet direct in staan. Als jij mij de ayatollahs voor de voeten werpt, is de logische conclusie toch dat je blijkbaar niet weet van het sunni en shiah verhaal? En zeg nou eerlijk; je wist het niet.


Je leest verkeerd, leest tussen de regels door, je trekt logische conclusies die nergens op slaan. Mijn conclusie is dat ik bang ben dat je ook de Koran ook niet goed leest als je zoveel fouten maakt met het lezen van mijn teksten. Denk je dat ik achterlijk ben of zo? Denk je dat ik hier een discussie zou beginnen als ik niet redelijk veel zou weten van de Islam? En het verschil niet zou weten tussen Sunieten en Shiieten? Als ik jou een fout aanwrijf baseer ik dat rechtstreeks op een uitlating van jou. Zo schreef je dat op belediging van de profeet Mohammed geen doodstraf staat waarop ik repliceerde dat in Pakistan dat in de grondwet staat. Daarmee gaf je blijk :
a) niet te weten dat dat in de grondwet van Pakistan staat.
b) onvoldoende kennis te hebben van de beginselen en uitvoering van de Islam.
In verband met dit onderwerp is het volmaakt onbelangrijk of je Suniet of Shiiet ben, want beiden gebruiken geweld.





> Ja dat is makkelijk gezegd, het is voor mij lood om oud ijzer.


Dat is niet gemakkelijk gezegd het is gewoon de waarheid.




> Maar jij tegen mij zegt dat jij vidn dat christenen die niet 'de andere wang' toekeren buiten de leer vallen doe ik daar toch ook niet denigerend over. Volgens jou zijn Jahova's geen christenen (terwijl je zelf beweerd hebt dat er zulke gropte meningsverschillen niet bestonden bij de christenen, en Jehova's zien zichzelf toch echt als Christenen), nou oke, dat neem ik dan van je aan, dat jij dat zo ziet


We kunnen deze discussie eindeloos voortzetten maar heeft dat zin? 
Vermoorden Jehova's dan Moslims of ongelovigen? Deze mensen zijn zelf wel heel erg vervolgd.
Waar heb ik geschreven dat Christenen die niet "de andere wang toekeren" buiten de leer vallen?
Jehova's zijn geen Christenen omdat ze het Apostolicum niet onderschrijven. Wel eens van gehoord?





> Nee om precies te zijn zei je het volgende: 'Onder Christenen is geen verschil van mening over de belangrijkste zaken zoals dat Jezus de verlosser is en dat we de naaste moeten liefhebben en elkaar vermoorden doen ze ook al niet. Als de Moslims nou ook eens zover waren zou de wereld er een stuk beter uitzien.'
> Beetje hooghartig vind je niet?


Kan zo klinken maar het is wel waar.




> En daarna zeg je dan dat Jehova's geen Christenen zijn. 
> Christenen vermoorden elkaar niet, ik snap niet dat je dat durft te zeggen. Geloof je dat zelf eigenlijk, dat er nog nooit een christen is geweest die de andere Christen vermoord heeft (in Ierland of zo, ik zeg maar wat).


Over Jehova's heb ik het al gehad.
Ik wordt werkelijk gestoord van dat steeds weer verkeerd lezen van jou, hier lees je al weer verkeerd. Ik heb niet geschreven dat "er nog nooit een Christen is geweest die de andere Christen vermoord heeft". Ik schreef "en elkaar vermoorden doen ze ook niet", tegenwoordige tijd, nu vermoorden ze elkaar niet. Moslims vermoorden elkaar nu dagelijks.





> Onderstaand uitpsraak vind ik trouwens ook een beetje tegenstrijdig met bovenstaande uitspraak.
> "Het is andersom, maar de meerdere bijbelboeken zijn bij de Katholieken ook van mindere waarde."


Waarom? Ik zal het uitleggen. Jouw uitspraak dat de Gereformeerden meer bijbelboeken hebben dan de Protestanten was fout, het is andersom, de Katholieken hebben in hun gedrukte bijbel een aantal boeken opgenomen die in de Protestantse Bijbel niet voorkomen. Zij vinden net als de Protestanten dat deze boeken niet tot de Bijbel behoren maar wel kunnen dienen om uit te leren. Dat bedoelde ik met mindere waarde. Waarom dat in tegenspraak is met dat "we het op hoofzaken eens zijn" begrijp ik niet, we zijn het zelfs op deze bijzaak (bijna) eens.

----------


## Abd-Yeshua

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Niks sorry. Jullie beoordelen een stroming binnen het christendom aan de hand van jullie eigen dogma. Er zijn wel meerdere stromingen die de drieenheid niet erkennen. Ook was dit ht twistpunt van de eerste paar eeuwen. Zolang zij zichzelf christenen noemen en de bijbel als leidraad nemen en in Jezus en God geloven, beschouw ik ze als christenen. Hoe jullie en zij de bijbel interpreteren, doet me weinig. Als er een nieuwe sekte binnen het christendom ontstaat wat moordt toestaat - zoals in de zwarte eeuw tijdens het kruistocht, toen paus Urbanus toestemming gaf om het zogenaamde heilige land te bevrijden - beschouw ik het CHRISTENDOM aansprakkelijk. 
> 
> Hartelijk dank voor uw aandacht. *


Ik wil geen kruistochten goedpraten. De kruistochten begonnen echter omdat moslims met hun legers het byzantijnse rijk bedreigden met hun expansiedrang en hun imperialisme. Al voordat de 'christelijke' kruistochten begonnen hadden moslims al vele 'kruistochten' op hun naam staan met als doel uitbreiding van het islamitisch rijk. Hier een lijstje (niet in het nederlands):

634-644 The Caliphate of Umar ibn al-Khattab, who is regarded as particularly brutal.

635 Muslim Crusaders besiege and conquer of Damascus.

636 Muslim Crusaders defeat Byzantines decisively at Battle of Yarmuk.

637 Muslim Crusaders conquer Iraq at the Battle of al-Qadisiyyah (some date it in 635 or 636).

638 Muslim Crusaders conquer and annex Jerusalem, taking it from the Byzantines.

638-650 Muslim Crusaders conquer Iran, except along Caspian Sea.

639-642 Muslim Crusaders conquer Egypt.

641 Muslim Crusaders control Syria and Palestine.

643-707 Muslim Crusaders conquer North Africa.

644 Caliph Umar is assassinated by a Persian prisoner of war; Uthman ibn Affan is elected third Caliph, who is regarded by many Muslims as gentler than Umar.

644-650 Muslim Crusaders conquer Cyprus, Tripoli in North Africa, and establish Islamic rule in Iran, Afghanistan, and Sind.

656 Caliph Uthman is assassinated by disgruntled Muslim soldiers; Ali ibn Abi Talib, son-in-law and cousin to Muhammad, who married the prophets daughter Fatima through his first wife Khadija, is set up as Caliph.

656 Battle of the Camel, in which Aisha, Muhammads wife, leads a rebellion against Ali for not avenging Uthmans assassination. Alis partisans win.

657 Battle of Siffin between Ali and Muslim governor of Jerusalem, arbitration goes against Ali

661 Murder of Ali by an extremist; Alis supporters acclaim his son Hasan as next Caliph, but he comes to an agreement with Muawiyyah I and retires to Medina.

661-680 the Caliphate of Muawiyyah I. He founds Umayyid dynasty and moves capital from Medina to Damascus

673-678 Arabs besiege Constantinople, capital of Byzantine Empire

680 Massacre of Hussein (Muhammads grandson), his family, and his supporters in Karbala, Iraq.

691 Dome of the Rock is completed in Jerusalem, only six decades after Muhammads death.

705 Abd al-Malik restores Umayyad rule.

710-713 Muslim Crusaders conquer the lower Indus Valley.

711-713 Muslim Crusaders conquer Spain and impose the kingdom of Andalus. This article recounts how Muslims today still grieve over their expulsion 700 years later. They seem to believe that the land belonged to them in the first place.

719 Cordova, Spain, becomes seat of Arab governorship.

732 The Muslim Crusaders are stopped at the Battle of Poitiers; that is, Franks (France) halt Arab advance.

749 The Abbasids conquer Kufah and overthrow Umayyids.

756 Foundation of Umayyid emirate in Cordova, Spain, setting up an independent kingdom from Abbasids.

762 Foundation of Baghdad

785 Foundation of the Great Mosque of Cordova

789 Rise of Idrisid emirs (Muslim Crusaders) in Morocco; foundation of Fez; Christoforos, a Muslim who converted to Christianity, is executed.

800 Autonomous Aghlabid dynasty (Muslim Crusaders) in Tunisia.

807 Caliph Harun al-Rashid orders the destruction of non-Muslim prayer houses and of the Church of Mary Magdalene in Jerusalem.

809 Aghlabids (Muslim Crusaders) conquer Sardinia, Italy.

813 Christians in Palestine are attacked; many flee the country.

831 Muslim Crusaders capture of Palermo, Italy; raids in Southern Italy.

850 Caliph al-Matawakkil orders the destruction of non-Muslim houses of prayer.

855 Revolt of the Christians of Hims (Syria)

837-901 Aghlabids (Muslim Crusaders) conquer Sicily, raid Corsica, Italy, France.

869-883 Revolt of black slaves in Iraq

909 Rise of the Fatimid Caliphate in Tunisia; these Muslim Crusaders occupy Sicily, Sardinia.

928-969 Byzantine military revival, they retake old territories, such as Cyprus (964) and Tarsus (969).

937 The Ikhshid, a particularly harsh Muslim ruler, writes to Emperor Romanus, boasting of his control over the holy places.

937 The Church of the Resurrection (known as Church of Holy Sepulcher in Latin West) is burned down by Muslims; more churches in Jerusalem are attacked .

960 Conversion of Qarakhanid Turks to Islam

966 Anti-Christian riots in Jerusalem

969 Fatimids (Muslim Crusaders) conquer Egypt and found Cairo.

c. 970 Seljuks enter conquered Islamic territories from the East.

973 Israel and southern Syria are again conquered by the Fatimids.

1003 First persecutions by al-Hakim; the Church of St. Mark in Fustat, Egypt, is destroyed.

1009 Destruction of the Church of the Resurrection by al-Hakim (see 937)

1012 Beginning of al-Hakims oppressive decrees against Jews and Christians

1015 Earthquake in Palestine; the dome of the Dome of the Rock collapses.

1031 Collapse of Umayyid Caliphate and establishment of 15 minor independent dynasties throughout Muslim Andalus

1048 Reconstruction of the Church of the Resurrection completed

1050 Creation of Almoravid (Muslim Crusaders) movement in Mauretania; Almoravids (also known as Murabitun) are coalition of western Saharan Berbers; followers of Islam, focusing on the Quran, the hadith, and Maliki law.

1055 Seljuk Prince Tughrul enters Baghdad, consolidation of the Seljuk Sultanate.

1055 Confiscation of property of Church of the Resurrection

1071 Battle of Manzikert, Seljuk Turks (Muslim Crusaders) defeat Byzantines and occupy much of Anatolia.

1071 Turks (Muslim Crusaders) invade Palestine.

1073 Conquest of Jerusalem by Turks (Muslim Crusaders)

1075 Seljuks (Muslim Crusaders) capture Nicea (Iznik) and make it their capital in Anatolia.

1076 Almoravids (Muslim Crusaders) (see 1050) conquer western Ghana.

1085 Toledo is taken back by Christian armies.

1086 Almoravids (Muslim Crusaders) (see 1050) send help to Andalus, Battle of Zallaca.

1090-1091 Almoravids (Muslim Crusaders) occupy all of Andalus except Saragossa and Balearic Islands.

1094 Byzantine Emperor Alexius Comnenus I asks western Christendom for help against Seljuk invasions of his territory; Seljuks are Muslim Turkish family of eastern origins; see 970.

Zoals je kunt zien waren het dus niet alleen moslims die begonnen, maar hebben ze ook nog eens veel meer 'kruistochten' gehouden.

Maar nogmaals, de kruistochten vallen niet goed te praten. Ook niet vanuit de bijbel overigens.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd 




> Nee hoor, het feit dat je moeite hebt redeneren vanwege a) je onkundigheid in de islam, b) je onkundigheid in het christendom, c) je christelijke dogma in de weg zit, d) hardnekkig ontkennen wanneer ik een zelfde vergelijking maak. En nog erger christelijke stroming(en) buiten het christendom zetten en ons verwijten dat wij extremisten niet buiten de islam mogen gooien.


Ik had gevraagd of je zou willen ophouden met schelden.
Dus op grond van deze onbewezen beweringen van jou houd je niet op met schelden? Staat er in de Koran dat je mag schelden? Volgens Jezus mag dat niet.





> Sinds 11 september - bezien vanuit de stijgende verkoop van Koranvertalingen - blijkt dat iedereen op zoek is naar citaten die zouden bewijzen dat de islam een drang naar radicaal geweld en verovering heeft, terwijl gematigde moslims en goedwillende (niet)- moslims er alles aan doen om aan t tonen dat de fanatieke volgelingen van Bin Laden va het rechte pad zijn afgeraakt en dat ze niets weten van de islam.
> Maar het gaat er niet om te weten wat er werkelijk in de Koran staat, want net als iedere heilige tekst is de betekenis ervan niet eenduidig - althans voor niet-gelovigen dan - en afhankelijk van de interpretatie die de mensen eraan geven. De bijbel is gebruikt om zowel inquisitie als Fransciscus van Assisi te rechtvaardigen. Net als elke andere religieuze tekst kan de koran op verschillende manieren worden gelezen  (afhankelijk van de contemporaine context wordt de nadruk gelegd op het ene vers dat oproept tot respect voor joden en christenen of op het andere dat hen afschildert als verbeten tegenstanders). Het enige wat telt is wat moslims zeggen dat er in de koran staat; en bij gebrek aan een gecentraliseerde kerk blijkt uit de verscheidenheid van hun antwoorden hoe volkomen zinloos het is een eenduidige waarheid te zoeken, al beroept uiteraard iedereen zich op diezelfde waarheid.


Ik begrijp dat je achter deze tekst staat. 
Daar begrijp ik niets van. 
Terwijl ik stelde dat er geen eenduidig antwoord was op de vraag of de Islam vreedzaam was, hield jij steeds vol dat de Islam vreedzaam was.
Hierboven staat nu toch duidelijk dat je met de Koran alle kanten uit kan? 




> Dus als we iets willen begrijpen, moeten we de Koran de islamitische theologen ofwel geleerden overlaten en ons richten op de moslims en hun correcte praktijken .


Ik hoop dat de geleerde Dr. Roy zich wel eens duidelijker uitdrukt dan in dit citaat. Iets willen begrijpen? Als we het aan de geleerden moeten overlaten kunnen we het niet begijpen, we moeten dan wachten totdat de geleerden van hun hoge stoel afdalen en ons de conclusies medelen die we gewoon moeten slikken. Of bedoelt hij dat we er ons niet mee moeten bemoeien? Omdat het niet van belang is? Daar schieten we niet echt wat mee op denk ik. Dus we zouden ons moete richten op de correcte praktijken, en de niet correcte praktijken dan? Deze discussie 
is begonnen om de niet correcte praktijken

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *Ik wil geen kruistochten goedpraten. De kruistochten begonnen echter omdat moslims met hun legers het byzantijnse rijk bedreigden met hun expansiedrang en hun imperialisme. Al voordat de 'christelijke' kruistochten begonnen hadden moslims al vele 'kruistochten' op hun naam staan met als doel uitbreiding van het islamitisch rijk. Hier een lijstje (niet in het nederlands):*


Geen expansiedrang noch imperialisme. Dat zijn twee foutieve termen. Het stond bekend dat het Byzantijnse rijk elke mogelijkheden grepen, wanneer het islamitische rijk in diepe interne conflicten stonden. Dat het byzantijnse legers nooit slaagden om een groot gebied te veroveren zegt eigenlijk al genoeg van hun gejank tegen paus Urbanus. Uiteraard kregen ze soms - voor tijdelijk dan - een stuk land te pakken, maar dat ging zonder aai en aardig, eerder plunderingen, moslims werden verkocht, moord/verkrachting etc.




> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *
> 634-644 The Caliphate of Umar ibn al-Khattab, who is regarded as particularly brutal.
> 
> 635 Muslim Crusaders besiege and conquer of Damascus.
> 
> 636 Muslim Crusaders defeat Byzantines decisively at Battle of Yarmuk.
> 
> 637 Muslim Crusaders conquer Iraq at the Battle of al-Qadisiyyah (some date it in 635 or 636).
> ...


Leuk. Ken je ook Byzantijnse of moet ik zeggen christelijke veroveringen? Ook christelijke westerlingen?

----------


## Abd-Yeshua

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Geen expansiedrang noch imperialisme. Dat zijn twee foutieve termen. Het stond bekend dat het Byzantijnse rijk elke mogelijkheden grepen, wanneer het islamitische rijk in diepe interne conflicten stonden. Dat het byzantijnse legers nooit slaagden om een groot gebied te veroveren zegt eigenlijk al genoeg van hun gejank tegen paus Urbanus. Uiteraard kregen ze soms - voor tijdelijk dan - een stuk land te pakken, maar dat ging zonder aai en aardig, eerder plunderingen, moslims werden verkocht, moord/verkrachting etc.*


*

Zoals je in mijn lijstje kunt zien was het de islam die begon met haar expansie, al heel ver vr de eerste kruistocht. 

Wat betreft het byzantijnse rijk, hier even iets ter opfrissing:

Constantijn IV keizer van Byzantium 668-685

Na de moord op zijn vader Constans II probeerde ene Mezezius keizer te worden, maar dit werd verhinderd door de trouwe Exarch van Ravenna. Daardoor kon de jonge kroonprins als Constantijn IV de troon bestijgen. Zijn regering zou een ommekeer ten goede betekenen voor Byzantium. Het grootste probleem was de Arabieren die al vanaf 663 in Klein Azi huishielden en de bevolking in slavernij wegvoerden . Zij bezaten ook Cyprus, Rodos en Kos. Muawija veroverde nu zelfs Chios en het Cyzicus schiereiland niet ver van de hoofdstad. In 672 nam hij Smyrna en in 674 verscheen zijn vloot voor de hoofdstad zelf. De strijd duurde tot 678 maar toen moesten de moslims onverrichterzake en met flinke verliezen de aftocht blazen. Een belangijke rol daarin werd gespeeld door een uitvinding van Callinicus, het Griekse vuur. Ook te land verloren de Arabieren en de Kalief moest een ongunstige vrede sluiten.

Dit was een klinkende overwinning voor Byzantium die internationaal grote indruk maakte: de islam kon dus toch verslagen worden. Van heinde en ver kwamen de gelukwensen, onder andere van de Khan van de Avaren. De stamhoofden van de Slaven op de Balkan kwamen zelfs Constantijn de eed van trouw afleggen.

Toch dreigde er spoedig gevaar uit het noorden. Een Turkse stam, de Onogur-Bulgar, had in de tijd van Heraclius goede betrekkingen onderhouden met de keizer. Hun federatie was onder druk van de Khazaren die vanuit de Aziatische steppen naar het Westen trokken, uit elkaar gevallen. Een deel van de Bulgaren hadden zich onder Asparuch aan de benedenloop van de Donau gevestigd. Zij stichtten daar een rijk. Hoewel zij zelf een andere taal spraken, waren hun meeste onderdanen daar Slaven en zo ontstond allengs een Zuid Slavisch Bulgaars rijk. In 680 leed Constantijn verlies tegen hen en moest hij het bestaan van een onafhankelijk rijk in de voormalige provincie Moesia erkennen. Op zich verloor hij daarmee niet zo veel gebied, want er woonden al lang Slavische stammen, maar Byzantium had er zo wel een lastige buur bijgekregen. 

Het klopt dus niet wat je verteld. De Byzantijnen stonden bekent als redelijke heersers. Toen de moslims verslagen werden, kwamen stammen zelfs vrijwillig de eed van trouw afleggen bij Constantijn. Dat doen ze niet als ze onderdrukt en verkracht worden.






Leuk. Ken je ook Byzantijnse of moet ik zeggen christelijke veroveringen? Ook christelijke westerlingen?


*Ik ken de lijst met kruistochten. Die is echter een stuk kleiner en van n de islamitische kruistochten.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Ik had gevraagd of je zou willen ophouden met schelden.
> Dus op grond van deze onbewezen beweringen van jou houd je niet op met schelden? Staat er in de Koran dat je mag schelden? Volgens Jezus mag dat niet.*


Jezus heeft waarschijnlijk meer dingen gezegd, waar jij je volkomen niet aanhoudt. Maar niet jij alleen, hoor. De angst die al een tijdje in jouw onbewuste [...] kruipt, is kennelijk uit zijn dopje gekomen. Met angst bedoel ik natuurlijk het terrorisme, zoals het tegenwoordig luidt wordt gesproken. Komt het omdat Nederland al die tijden zo een fijn, veilig landje was? En opeens door de gehaalde arbeidskrachten/immigranten jullie collectieve nachtmerrie waar heeft gemaakt? Is dat de reden waarom je steeds over 'hoe slecht wel moslims kan zijn' en 'dat wij iets moeten ondernemen' om een ongelukkige manier loopt te zeiken.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ik begrijp dat je achter deze tekst staat. 
> Daar begrijp ik niets van. 
> Terwijl ik stelde dat er geen eenduidig antwoord was op de vraag of de Islam vreedzaam was, hield jij steeds vol dat de Islam vreedzaam was.
> Hierboven staat nu toch duidelijk dat je met de Koran alle kanten uit kan?*


Er werd een vergelijking gemaakt met de bijbel en de koran. Aangezien jij een diepgelovige christen bent, heb ik het eerste stuk ook bijvermeld. Het ging juist erom dat de Koran net als de Bijbel niet voor leken zijn om juridische- of alledaagse 'uitspraken' te mogen geven. De Koran/sunnah=islam mag niet geassocieerd worden met aanslagen of dergelijke, tenzij een bekwame geleerde toestemming daarvoor verleent.
Voorts verbaast het me, blijkens uit jouw onderstreepte zinnen, dat 't voor een argument moet staan. Deze hele discussie ging over de onderscheiding tussen de islam en de moslims. Hoeveel voorbeelden heb ik daar niet van gegeven? Deze discussie wordt alleen zinnig als men de eerder genoemde termen kan onderkennen.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ik hoop dat de geleerde Dr. Roy zich wel eens duidelijker uitdrukt dan in dit citaat. Iets willen begrijpen? Als we het aan de geleerden moeten overlaten kunnen we het niet begijpen, we moeten dan wachten totdat de geleerden van hun hoge stoel afdalen en ons de conclusies medelen die we gewoon moeten slikken. Of bedoelt hij dat we er ons niet mee moeten bemoeien? Omdat het niet van belang is? Daar schieten we niet echt wat mee op denk ik. Dus we zouden ons moete richten op de correcte praktijken, en de niet correcte praktijken dan? Deze discussie 
> is begonnen om de niet correcte praktijken*


Hij is naar mijns inziens duidelijk. Voor leken is de Koran multi-interpretabel, vaak contradictoir als we opvattingen van stromingen elkaar vergelijken. Dat kan gewoon - vanuit de logica - onmogelijk de bedoeling van God zijn. Dus leken/onwetenden kunnen slechts een daad toekennen aan de dader. Enfin, de basisbron(nen) staat geheel los van de interpretator.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 



> Die zaak in Indonesie gaat dan toch gewoon om grondgebeid waar je de dienst wilt uitmaken?
> En natuurlijk is er ook doodgewoon rascime is het spel. Hoe dan ook: hadden deze mensen geen excuus in het geloof willen zoeken dan hadden ze hem wel ergens anders vandaan kunnen halen (massavernietingswapens of zo, en in tegenstelling tot Irak heeft de VS die nog echt ook). Zolang mensen leven ontwikkelen ze ideologien en die kunnen zowel gebruikt als misbruikt worden. Al in de tijd van de Romeinen zochten zij een reden om een oorlog te beginnen (bij iedere gebiedsuitbreiding beweerde zij namelijk uit zelfverdediging te handelen, ze hadden daar zelfs een hele ceremonie voor ontwikkeld). Tegenwoordig roep je gewoon: 'Vijanden van Allah' of 'Vijanden van de democratie' en je kunt beginnen.


Typisch dat het alleen gaat tegen andersdenkenden, Balinezen en Christenen. En dat ze niet naar b.v. Atjeh gaan om daar de Atjehse inwoners te molesteren, is namelijk ook een ander ras maar zijn wel Moslim. Denk je wel eens na voordat je wat opschrijft?




> Ow ja hoor. En wat was je voorstel? Trek je hoofddoek uit! Ja de ballen hoor. Sinds wanneer moet een moslimvrouwen zich uitkleden om te protesteren tegen terorrisme???? Dat dit je nu nog steeds dwarszit maakt wel duidelijk wat het echte motief is, viezerik.


(herhaling) Hoofddoek is belangrijker dan mensenlevens.
Denk je nou echt dat ik opgewonden raak van een normaal geklede vrouw? Moslims zijn zo gefixeerd op sex dat ze zelfs in de hemel niets anders kunnen voorstellen dan ongeremd copuleren met maagden. Hoe dat physiek mogelijk is moet je toch eens uitleggen.




> Waarom wij trouwens van jou niet mogen zeggen dat de Islam vredelievend is, is mij een raadsel hoor.


Mag je best zeggen hoor, als je het nou ook eens kon bewijzen!
Kijk ook eens naar wat je broeder IbnRushd citeert.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *Zoals je in mijn lijstje kunt zien was het de islam die begon met haar expansie, al heel ver vr de eerste kruistocht.*


Historische bronnen vermelden juist dat de Byzantijnen eerst met een leger richting Medina kwamen. Maar, teleurgesteld, bleken islamitische strijders afwezig te zijn. Wie weet hadden ze wat kippen en kamelen meegenomen? 
Het Byzantijnse Rijk was geen Rijk zonder veroveringen. Kun je me verklaren waarom zij een groot Rijk hadden? Was dat een geschenk van God? Als dat zo is, zie dan het islamitische Rijk ook als een geschenk van God. Want wie macht heeft, wilt zijn macht verbreiden <-- Byzantijnen.




> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *
> Wat betreft het byzantijnse rijk, hier even iets ter opfrissing:
> 
> Constantijn IV keizer van Byzantium 668-685
> 
> [I]Na de moord op zijn vader Constans II probeerde ene Mezezius keizer te worden, maar dit werd verhinderd door de trouwe Exarch van Ravenna. Daardoor kon de jonge kroonprins als Constantijn IV de troon bestijgen. Zijn regering zou een ommekeer ten goede betekenen voor Byzantium. Het grootste probleem was de Arabieren die al vanaf 663 in Klein Azi huishielden en de bevolking in slavernij wegvoerden . Zij bezaten ook Cyprus, Rodos en Kos. Muawija veroverde nu zelfs Chios en het Cyzicus schiereiland niet ver van de hoofdstad. In 672 nam hij Smyrna en in 674 verscheen zijn vloot voor de hoofdstad zelf. De strijd duurde tot 678 maar toen moesten de moslims onverrichterzake en met flinke verliezen de aftocht blazen. Een belangijke rol daarin werd gespeeld door een uitvinding van Callinicus, het Griekse vuur. Ook te land verloren de Arabieren en de Kalief moest een ongunstige vrede sluiten.*


Nee hoor. Je geciteerde tekstje wordt wel leuk herosch getint, maar allesbehalve waar - althans de bedoeling van de schrijver. Namelijk de byzantijnen mochten van geluk spreken dat Constantinopel werd gespaard, vanwege hun sterke bastion. Ze keken wel uit om de moslims nogmaals aan te vallen. 




> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *
> Dit was een klinkende overwinning voor Byzantium die internationaal grote indruk maakte: de islam kon dus toch verslagen worden. Van heinde en ver kwamen de gelukwensen, onder andere van de Khan van de Avaren. De stamhoofden van de Slaven op de Balkan kwamen zelfs Constantijn de eed van trouw afleggen.
> 
> Toch dreigde er spoedig gevaar uit het noorden. Een Turkse stam, de Onogur-Bulgar, had in de tijd van Heraclius goede betrekkingen onderhouden met de keizer. Hun federatie was onder druk van de Khazaren die vanuit de Aziatische steppen naar het Westen trokken, uit elkaar gevallen. Een deel van de Bulgaren hadden zich onder Asparuch aan de benedenloop van de Donau gevestigd. Zij stichtten daar een rijk. Hoewel zij zelf een andere taal spraken, waren hun meeste onderdanen daar Slaven en zo ontstond allengs een Zuid Slavisch Bulgaars rijk. In 680 leed Constantijn verlies tegen hen en moest hij het bestaan van een onafhankelijk rijk in de voormalige provincie Moesia erkennen. Op zich verloor hij daarmee niet zo veel gebied, want er woonden al lang Slavische stammen, maar Byzantium had er zo wel een lastige buur bijgekregen.*


Misschien een straf van God?




> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *
> Het klopt dus niet wat je verteld. De Byzantijnen stonden bekent als redelijke heersers. Toen de moslims verslagen werden, kwamen stammen zelfs vrijwillig de eed van trouw afleggen bij Constantijn. Dat doen ze niet als ze onderdrukt en verkracht worden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ken de lijst met kruistochten. Die is echter een stuk kleiner en van n de islamitische kruistochten.*


  :tong uitsteken:  Waarom kwamen de stammen een eed van trouw afleggen? 

Het gaat niet alleen om de kruistochten, maar om de verbreiding van bijv. het Frankische Rijk. Ging dat gepaard met slag en stoot?

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 




> Nee dat is helemaal geen zwak argument. Jij weet net zo goed als ik dat de Rooms katholieke kerk en de jahova's mijlenver uit elkaar liggen en toch beweren tot dezelfde groep te behoren. Ik bedoelde overigens de huidige paus, de 16e dus in plaats van de 6e.
> En sorry hoor, als Moslims zich netjes houden dan komt alles goed in de wereld (zou de wereld niet vol hoeven te staan met detectiepoortjes)? Wat een ongelooflijk naieve uitpraak zeg. Het suggereert een beetje het soort gedachtengang dat voorafging aan de tweede wreldoorlog, als die ellendige Joden nou eens weg waren, dan zou alles beter worden. Denk nou eens na, je bent toch een volwassen vent??
> Dat een Moslim iets doet in naam van. heeft naar mijn idee gewoon een andere cultuur te maken. Moslim zijn is een manier van leven. Moslims doen alles in naam van, van je schoenen aantrekken, tot je wassen, eten maken etc. Christenen niet. De modernitiet van het huidige Christendom is niet omdat de bijbel is veranderd, maar omdat men deze gewoonweg niet meer leest en toepast. De huidige christen focust zich vooral op de figuur van Jezus en het houden daarvan en daarmee houd het wel een beetje op. Het is alleen geloven, men leeft niet naar de letter van de Bijbel.
> Daarnaast blijft heel belangrijk: volgens jou kunnen Jehova s beweren Christenen te zijn, maar zijn zij dit niet. Wat is dan het verschil met geweldadige en misdadige Moslims??


Goed, geen paus meer van 1000 jaar geleden, maar heeft de huidige paus dan mensen vermoord? Of hebben de Jehova's dat gedaan?
Dat van die andere cultuur is werkelijk een geweldige smoes. "Ja jammer mijn cultuur is nu eenmaal dat ik in naam van Allah mensen vermoord, kan ik nou eenmaal niks aan doen"
Verder heb je echt les nodig in lezen. 
"als Moslims zich netjes houden dan komt alles goed in de wereld" is echt wat anders dan "zou de wereld niet vol hoeven te staan met detectiepoortjes" want die detectiepoortjes staan er om gewelddadige Moslims tegen te houden, als Moslims zouden ophouden met aanslagen konden die dingen weg, dat knapt aardig op wat niet wil zeggen dat dan
"alles goed (komt) in de wereld"
Je opmerking over de Joden is werkelijk stuitend. Dit werd door de nazi's gezegd en niet omdat de Joden mensen vermoordden. Slaat dus nergens op. Een eenvoudige en onbetwiste waarheid is dat als de Moslims ophielden met geweld er een heleboel mensen minder dood, of gewond of gekwetst of wat dan ook voor nadeel zouden hebben 
Je opmerking over Christenen is onjuist maar heeft verder niets met het onderwerp te maken.





> Allemaal. Ik geen Islamitische staten.


Er zijn er toch minstens 2? 





> Lieve schat, Moslims hebben Eva in de eerste plaats nooit de schuld gegeven. (wist je niet he) De Qur'an zegt ons dat Adam en Eva allebij verleidt werden en legt verantwoording hiervoor bij Adam. Vervolgens vergaf God hun, maar konden zijn niet in de Tuinen blijven. Geen erfzonde dus, geen barende vrouwen die pijn lijden omdat Eva van de appel at. Als een Moslimvrouw een kind baart, worden haar vanwege de pijn, zonden vergeven.
> Jij beweerd trouwens dat God Eva niet de schuld gaf, maar zegt de Bijbel niet: '"16	Tot de vrouw zeide Hij: Ik zal zeer vermenigvuldigen uw smart, namelijk uwer dracht; met smart zult gij kinderen baren; en tot uw man zal uw begeerte zijn, en hij zal over u heerschappij hebben."


Ik weet werkelijk niet meer wat ik moet doen om jou tot goed lezen te brengen. Het is onuitsprekelijk vermoeiend om telkens weer opnieuw te moeten opschrijven dat je weer niet goed gelezen heb. Ik beweerde dat God niet ALLEEN de schuld bij Eva legde maar ook bij Adam en de slang. Verder slaat het niet op wat ik schreef namelijk dat Moslimmannen de schuld voor verleiding bij de vrouw leggen en van hen eisen dat ze zich van top tot teen bedekken. En als je dat niet doet knijpen ze je in de billen daarmee aangevend dat ze totaal geen respect hebben voor de vrouw alleen maar voor hun (bedekkende) kleding.




> En daar hebben kerkvorsten toch echt eeuwenlang mee de schuld bij de vrouw gelegd, waarschuwend voor de 'verleiding van het vleesch'.


Weet jij eigenlijk wel waarom jij je hoofddoek draagt? Om de mannen te vrijwaren van de verleiding van het vlees weet je!




> (wist je niet he)


Schat, daar doe je het weer, je gaat er zomaar van uit dat ik niets weet.





> Wat betreft het eerste deel van je betoog: de Qur'an komt van Allah SWT, en daarnaast hebben wij het voorbeeld dat de Profeet SAWS ons gegeven heeft, vastgelegd in de hadieth. dat laatste laat ruim voor persoonlijke meningen: niet alle hadieth zijn namelijk even betrouwbaar. Hieromtrend is een hele wetenschap ontwikkeld. dat is niet een 'ongelukje', God zelf kondigd in de Qurn al aan dat er ruimte is voor interpretatie:
> "3.7. Hij is het, Die u het Boek heeft nedergezonden; er zijn verzen in, die onoverdrachtelijk zijn, zij vormen de grondslag van het Boek, en er zijn andere (verzen), die zinnebeeldig zijn. Maar degenen in wier hart dwaling is, volgen die, welke zinnebeeldig (bedoeld) zijn en zoeken tweedracht en de verkeerde uitleg. En niemand kent de juiste uitleg dan Allah en degenen, die vast gegrondvest zijn in kennis, die zeggen: "Wij geloven er in; het geheel is van onze Heer"; en niemand trekt er lering uit, dan zij, die begrip hebben."


Slaat niet op wat ik schreef namelijk, de Islam is volmaakt en jij mag niet anders denken enzovoort.
Als je precies Mohammed moet volgen vergoddelijk je hem. Met de Koran kan je al alle kanten uit en met de overleveringen helemaal. Als je het niet bevalt zeg je gewoon dat het een onbetrouwbare overlevering is. 
De tekst die je aanhaalt is voor een deel nietszeggend.
want wie zijn dat dan? "die vast gegrondvest zijn in kennis, die zeggen: "Wij geloven er in; het geheel is van onze Heer"" Het ene probleem los je op met een ander probleem.
Er zijn dus ook verzen die niet de grondslag vormen van het boek, de zinnebeeldige, behoren die niet tot de grondslag?
Als jij hier leest dat er ruimte is voor interpretatie vraag ik me af of dat juist is. Er wordt niet geschreven over interpretatie maar over "degenen in wier hart dwaling is, volgen die, welke zinnebeeldig (bedoeld) zijn en zoeken tweedracht en de verkeerde uitleg." Geen interpretatie van gelovige Moslims maar afwijzing van de leer door ongelovigen.




> Deze ruimte is niet eindeloos: er zijn over de meeste dingen heel duidelijke regels. Uiteindelijk draait het erom hoe oprecht je bent: hoe oprechter je bent hoe meer moeitje je immers zal doen om de weg van God zo perfect mogelijk te volgen. De realtie tussen God en de mens is voor Moslims dan ook heel persoonlijk.


T.a.v. het gebruik van geweld zijn de regels allerminst duideliijk. Jezus is veel duidelijker, vijanden liefhebben en de andere wang toekeren, je zou nog dezelfde teksten in de Koran opzoeken, of doe je dat niet meer?




> Ja dat klopt. Maar de oplossing is dan toch niet dat ik mijn mond maar houd? Ik als moslim heb geleerd dat waar je onrecht ziet, je dit moet bestrijden. Bovendien wijger ik eenvoudigweg om een geloof waar ik van hou, zwart te laten maken.
> Dit debat vind ook tussen de geleerden plaats. De meerderheid daarvan steund de mening die ik hier verkondig. Als daar nou eens wat meer aandacht aan besteed zou worden, zouden er van dit feit ook meer Moslims op de hoogte zijn. Nu lijkt het immers net alsof de terorristen de geleerden aan hun kant hebben, en dat is niet zo.


Nee, jij hoeft je mond niet te houden (ik moest mijn mond wel houden weet je nog?) maar helpt het? Ik noteer met instemming dat je nu ook van mening ben dat er Moslim geleerden zijn die het geweld prediken en dat het niet alleen domme mensen zijn. Ik hoop met jou dat zij (terroristen) eens gaan luisteren naar de anderen. Ook dan zou de wereld een heleboel geweld minder kennen.




> Jij vind de actie van de VS in Irak verdedigend????
> Verdedigd tegenover wat? De zogenaamde massavernietingswapens die er niet waren???
> In het geval je aan 9/11 refereert: dit werd niet in naam van welk land dan ook gedaan.
> En NEE het is geen recht in de Islam een land in verdetijd aan te vallen. Als ooit de moeite nam mijn stukken hierover te lezen zou je dat weten ook.


Dat is een kwestie van interpretatie. Inderdaad is de aktie tegen Afghanistan een beter antwoord op de aanslag omdat het hier rechtstreeks ging tegen Osama Bin Laden.




> Nou daar zijn die irakezen wel op teruggekomen ondertussen hoor. Niet voor niets heeft de voormalige president verklaart dat de situatie in irak nu erger is als voor de komst van de Amerikanen.
> Goed, kerk en staat gescheiden, iedereen weet dat Bush zichzelf graag profileert als 'herboren Christen' en met bijbeltermen strooit (asches of evil, en zo).
> Overigens heeft hij het geloof niet nodig in deze tijden, je kan er immers ook gewoon iets anders 'heiligs' voor in de plek zetten, zoals 'democratie'en 'veiligheid' en 'vrijheid'. Je ziet toch zelf ook wel welke misdaden in naam van de democartie geplaaged worden, betekenen die dat democartie iets slechts is??


Ik hoef hier de Amerikanen niet te verdedigen. Dat de situatie nu erger is komt voor een belangrijk deel door de aanslagplegers. Dat is typisch iets voor Moslims om door excessief geweld te proberen hun zin te krijgen. Als zij (de aanhangers van Saddam en de buitenlanders) dit niet gedaan hadden waren de Amerikanen allang naar huis en kon het Iraakse volk in vrede en vrijheid als democratie verder. Maar er zijn vele dictaturen in het midden oosten die er alle belang bij hebben dat de democratie niet mag slagen. Overigens is dit politiek en daar kunnen wij toch niet geheel achter komen.
As van het kwaad is geen Christelijke term.




> Leg me dat verhaal eens uit over dat de christus pas kan komen als de joden in Palestina zitten en zo
> mij is niet duidelijk welke video.


Is dat een antwoord op mijn opmerking dat je wat jij een sprookje noemt van 1000 jaar geleden vergelijkt met het verhaal van de 70 maagden van nu?




> Ik ken de mening van fatima mernissi en het is de mijne niet. Je kan trouwens niet zomaar een los stukje vertaling lezen, en op grond daarvan conclusies trekken.
> Maar goed, jij vind van niet, dat kan. Als het volgens jou trouwens geen plicht is een hoofddoek te dragen, hoe zie je dit dan als geheel in de Islam. Is het ondanks dat toch een dwingend geloof of hoe zit dat?


Het ging mij erom dat er een andere lezing kan zijn, dat die er in feite ook is. Er zijn Moslims die nog verder gaan dan de hoofddoek (burka), die vinden weer dat dat in de Koran staat. Er is natuurlijk een grote sociale dwang onder moslims om de Moslima te verplichten om de hoofddoek te dragen, maar ook een religieuze. Op diverse website's is te lezen dat je naar de hel gaat als je de hoofddoek niet draagt. Alleen 
hoogstaande gestudeerde vrouwen kunnen zich in veel gevallen hieraan onttrekken. En verwijt me nou niet dat ik jou dus dom vind, je hebt blijkbaar een andere invulling. Ik vind de discussie over de hoofddoek bovendien eigenlijk niet zo belangrijk, er zijn wel belagrijker dingen. 




> Er zijn talloze geleerder die fatwa's hebben gegeven die geweld afkeueren, geweld veroordelen, zelfmoordaanslagen verbieden en ga zo maar door. Waarom denk je dat terorristen en dat soort volk, Moskeeen mijden en de rest van de Moslims verketteren tot 'ongelovigen'. Ze zouden mij net zo goed om zeep willen helpen als jij.
> Als de media hier nou net zoveel aandacht aan zouden besteden als aan een clubje dat zijn eigen regels maakt, dan zouden hiervan meer mensen op de hoogte zijn. Dat soort dingen zou de integratie pas echt bevorderen, wanneer de vreedzame moslims en de rest van nederland, een gezamelijke vijand hebben. Bovendien zouden de Moslims die geen moeiete nemen dit soort zaken zelf op te zoeken, het dan ook weten en neemt daarmee ook het draagvlak voor radicale ideeen af.


Komen we toch nog een beetje bij elkaar.





> waarom focus jij je zo op die hoofddoek? waarom zou ik dat niet op een andere manier kunnen doen???


Jij ben zelf op een keer begonnen met "mijn hoofddoek nemen ze niet af" of zoiets.
Verder vond ik het een aardige suggestie omdat ik denk dat dat resultat op zou leveren. Niet als jij dat alleen zou doen maar als het een massale aktie zou worden en duidelijk zou gesteld worden dat het tegen het geweld gericht is. Wat mij betreft zeggen jullie er meteen bij dat als het geweld ophoudt jullie de hoofddoek weer op zouden doen.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd 



> Jezus heeft waarschijnlijk meer dingen gezegd, waar jij je volkomen niet aanhoudt. Maar niet jij alleen, hoor. De angst die al een tijdje in jouw onbewuste [...] kruipt, is kennelijk uit zijn dopje gekomen. Met angst bedoel ik natuurlijk het terrorisme, zoals het tegenwoordig luidt wordt gesproken. Komt het omdat Nederland al die tijden zo een fijn, veilig landje was? En opeens door de gehaalde arbeidskrachten/immigranten jullie collectieve nachtmerrie waar heeft gemaakt? Is dat de reden waarom je steeds over 'hoe slecht wel moslims kan zijn' en 'dat wij iets moeten ondernemen' om een ongelukkige manier loopt te zeiken.


Geen excuses, niet ophouden met schelden.





> Er werd een vergelijking gemaakt met de bijbel en de koran. Aangezien jij een diepgelovige christen bent, heb ik het eerste stuk ook bijvermeld. Het ging juist erom dat de Koran net als de Bijbel niet voor leken zijn om juridische- of alledaagse 'uitspraken' te mogen geven. De Koran/sunnah=islam mag niet geassocieerd worden met aanslagen of dergelijke, tenzij een bekwame geleerde toestemming daarvoor verleent.
> Voorts verbaast het me, blijkens uit jouw onderstreepte zinnen, dat 't voor een argument moet staan. Deze hele discussie ging over de onderscheiding tussen de islam en de moslims. Hoeveel voorbeelden heb ik daar niet van gegeven? Deze discussie wordt alleen zinnig als men de eerder genoemde termen kan onderkennen.


De Islam is dus een elitair geloof, de geleerden maken wel uit wat je moet geloven, een elitaire dictatuur dus. Wat de bijbel betreft nogmaals de hoofdzaken zijn helemaal niet moeilijk te bevatten "God liefhebben boven alles en je naaste als jezelf" Dat is al een heel onderscheid.
Die onderscheiding tussen Moslims en de Islam breng jij er steeds in. De vraag is steeds is de Islam vreedzaam? Dat (een aantal) Moslims niet vreedzaam zijn wisten we al, of wist jij dat niet?




> Hij is naar mijns inziens duidelijk. Voor leken is de Koran multi-interpretabel, vaak contradictoir als we opvattingen van stromingen elkaar vergelijken. Dat kan gewoon - vanuit de logica - onmogelijk de bedoeling van God zijn. Dus leken/onwetenden kunnen slechts een daad toekennen aan de dader. Enfin, de basisbron(nen) staat geheel los van de interpretator.


Dan ben ik dat niet met hem eens.

----------


## Abd-Yeshua

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Historische bronnen vermelden juist dat de Byzantijnen eerst met een leger richting Medina kwamen. Maar, teleurgesteld, bleken islamitische strijders afwezig te zijn. Wie weet hadden ze wat kippen en kamelen meegenomen?*


*

Ben benieuwd op welke geschiedenis je doelt. Geef eens wat bronnen.





Het Byzantijnse Rijk was geen Rijk zonder veroveringen. Kun je me verklaren waarom zij een groot Rijk hadden? Was dat een geschenk van God? Als dat zo is, zie dan het islamitische Rijk ook als een geschenk van God. Want wie macht heeft, wilt zijn macht verbreiden <-- Byzantijnen.


Het Byzantijnse rijk was de gekrompen versie van het Romeinse rijk en dus geen geschenk van de goden daar hun goden slechts bestonden uit beelden.






Nee hoor. Je geciteerde tekstje wordt wel leuk herosch getint, maar allesbehalve waar - althans de bedoeling van de schrijver. Namelijk de byzantijnen mochten van geluk spreken dat Constantinopel werd gespaard, vanwege hun sterke bastion. Ze keken wel uit om de moslims nogmaals aan te vallen.


Het was andersom, ze werden aangevallen door de moslims.





Misschien een straf van God?


Ik weet dat jullie moslims geloven dat Gods mensen straft door jullie handen. De Romeinen of Byzantijnen hadden deze insteek naar mijn weten niet.





 Waarom kwamen de stammen een eed van trouw afleggen? 

Het gaat niet alleen om de kruistochten, maar om de verbreiding van bijv. het Frankische Rijk. Ging dat gepaard met slag en stoot?


*We hebben het over religie als motivatie tot expansiedrang. moslims beschuldigen christenen van de kruistochten (mijns inziens niets christelijks aan), ze vergeten echter de hand in eigen boezem te steken en naar hun eigen 'kruistochten' te kijken die de aanleiding vormden voor de 'christelijke' kruistochten en waarmee ze al tijden vr de 'christelijke' kruistochten begonnen. Het Frankische rijk heeft niets te maken met religieus geaarde oorlogvoering en doet dus niet terzake in deze discussie.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> 
> 
> waf waf..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De islam is niet een elitair geloof. Ik zal 't je uitleggen.

Volgens Ibn 'Abbas kan men de tafsir (koranexegese) in vier categorien verdelen:
- een categorie die voor de Arabieren bekend was;
- een categorie die bij iedereen bekend moet zijn;
- een categorie die bekend is bij de moslimgeleerden;
- een categorie die alleen Allah weet!

Met de eerste categorie wordt bedoeld het gedeelte van de koran dat betrekking heeft op de grammatica, de retorica en de welsprekendheid van de Arabische taal. Dit gedeelte weerspiegelt het aspect van de onnavolgbare schoonheid van de koran (al-i'djaz).
Met de tweede categorie bedoelt Ibn 'Abbas de betekenissen van bepaalde koranverzen die duidelijk zijn voor de lezers, onder andere wat toegestaan en wat verboden is.
Met de derde categorie wordt gedoeld op de Idjtihad wat (zelfstandige oordeelsvorming) van moslimgeleerden om de voorschriften van de koranverzen af te leiden. Dit geldt bijvoorbeeld voor de voorschriften rondom sociale relaties, zoals koop en verkoop, huwelijk, echtscheiding, erfrecht etc. De vierde categorie betreft een aantal specifieke thema's van de geloofsleer, zoals het thema van de geest (of ziel; ruh), de engelen en de dag des oordeels. Dit is een materie die tot de bovennatuurlijke kracht (metafysica) behoort en waarvan alleen God de betekenis weet, aldus Ibn 'Abbas.

Nu is het zo dat jihaad van een derde categorie is. Men mag alleen strijden als de geleerden het goedkeuren. Zij zullen een besluit nemen op grond van de factoren (socialisatie, de vijand, de noodzaak enz.) die een belangrijke rol spelen en wat de koran en sunnah erover zegt.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Wat de bijbel betreft nogmaals de hoofdzaken zijn helemaal niet moeilijk te bevatten "God liefhebben boven alles en je naaste als jezelf" Dat is al een heel onderscheid.*


Propaganda?




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Die onderscheiding tussen Moslims en de Islam breng jij er steeds in. De vraag is steeds is de Islam vreedzaam? Dat (een aantal) Moslims niet vreedzaam zijn wisten we al, of wist jij dat niet?*


Yep, de islam is vreedzaam. Zoniet, noem mij eens een aantal geleerden met de bijbehorende referenties (cv), die jouw geklets staven.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Dan ben ik dat niet met hem eens.*


Zeer boeiend.  :Cool:

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *Ben benieuwd op welke geschiedenis je doelt. Geef eens wat bronnen.*


History of Islam deel 2 p. 35-36 (geschr. door: Akbar Shah Najeebabadi. Geverifieerd door: Safi-ur-Rahman Mubaralpuri. Edited by: Abdul Rahman Abdullah, daarvoor door: Raymond J. Manderola (Fordham University, USA) en Muhammed Tahir Salafi)





> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *
> Het Byzantijnse rijk was de gekrompen versie van het Romeinse rijk en dus geen geschenk van de goden daar hun goden slechts bestonden uit beelden.*


Doe maar niet zo dom. Het Byzantijnse rijk bleef, na het aanvaarden van het christendom, wat weer een Rijkskerk werd, nog steeds vechten en veroveren. Dat wil je toch niet ontkennen?






> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *
> Het was andersom, ze werden aangevallen door de moslims.
> *


Bedoel je in den beginne? Of hebben we over de oorzaak van de Constantinopel gebeuren? Als we 't over de laatste hebben, dan kan ik je met zekerheid geven dat de Byzantijnen de eerste slag gaven. Namelijk ze teisterden al een tijdje Egypte en Noord-Afrika en vielen de noordelijke rand van Syri aan. 




> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *
> Ik weet dat jullie moslims geloven dat Gods mensen straft door jullie handen. De Romeinen of Byzantijnen hadden deze insteek naar mijn weten niet.*


Tja, wat is geloven?  :tong uitsteken:  





> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *
> We hebben het over religie als motivatie tot expansiedrang. moslims beschuldigen christenen van de kruistochten (mijns inziens niets christelijks aan), ze vergeten echter de hand in eigen boezem te steken en naar hun eigen 'kruistochten' te kijken die de aanleiding vormden voor de 'christelijke' kruistochten en waarmee ze al tijden vr de 'christelijke' kruistochten begonnen. Het Frankische rijk heeft niets te maken met religieus geaarde oorlogvoering en doet dus niet terzake in deze discussie.*


En wat weet jij nou over hun motivatie? Ben je een specialist ofzo?

Dus de kruistocht en inquisitie en de verbreiding van de Rijkskerk is volgens jou niets christelijks. Oke, daar wil ik best wel in geloven tenzij je kunt geloven dat de hedendaagse extremistische toestanden, weinig met de islam te maken heeft.  :Smilie:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> En om dat uitkleden te noemen vind ik sterk overdreven, dat naaktgevoel is trouwens een geconditioneerde reflex. Maar misschien zou je ook een plukje haar kunnen laten zien zoals de vrouwen in Iran doen?
> *


*Baas over eigen paal.*

Beatrijs Ritsema

Amerikaanse studies over de inburgering van porno en het feministisch misverstand

De moderne jonge vrouw gebruikt de codes van de pornografie om zichzelf te bevrijden, menen de `Girls Gone Wild' en andere optimisten. Maar hoe ver reikt de onschuld?

Porno is overal. Althans: seksueel geladen beelden zijn overal. De abri's van het openbaar vervoer zijn behangen met pruilende meisjes in verleidelijke lingerie; in de videoclipindustrie spettert het van de romantiek van hookers and pimps. Wie na elven 's avonds rondzapt op de tv, heeft geen lange speurtocht nodig om te stuiten op weinigverhullend seksueel vertoon. Dat seks altijd belangstelling wekt en effectief werkt om allerlei producten te verkopen spreekt vanzelf - opmerkelijker is hoe er in allerlei cultuuruitingen steeds meer porno-codes worden gebruikt, ten koste van versluierender vormen van erotiek.

In Female Chauvinist Pigs. Women and the Rise of Raunch Culture beschrijft journaliste Ariel Levy (zelf een jonge dertiger) met lichte verbazing hoe de poses en de attributen uit de marginale (onder)wereld van de pornobusiness steeds meer doordringen tot de hoofdstroom van het openbare leven. Ook signaleert ze dat het juist jonge vrouwen zijn die een actieve rol spelen in het respectabel maken van iets wat zich tot voor kort vooral in het geniep afspeelde. Porno heeft z'n suspecte imago verloren, het gaat door voor cool en glamoureus. Vanaf het alomtegenwoordige zichtbaar gedragen ondergoed, de verplicht blote buiken, de strings voor prepuberale meisjes, de piercings en tatoeages, de verdwenen verschillen tussen sexy uitgaanskleding en school- of werkkleding, de opdringerig seksueel getoonzette reclamespotjes en billboards tot aan *de mode van de kale venusheuvel*.

In deze raunch culture (liederlijkheidscultuur) beoefenen tienermeisjes en jonge vrouwen de edele sport van het paaldansen, bezoeken vrouwen in de voorsteden koffiekransjes - niet om tupperware, maar dildo's te kopen, en kunnen vrouwen die aan conditietraining willen doen zich inschrijven voor een cursus cardio striptease (strippen: goed voor uw hart!). De autobiografie van pornoster Jenna Jameson How To Make Love Like A Porn Star (besproken in Boeken, 28.01.05) stond maandenlang in de top tien. Tienermeisjes verdrongen zich bij de signeersessies voor een handtekening van hun rolmodel.

Ariel Levy verdiepte zich in het `Girls Gone Wild' fenomeen. Deze booming business produceert populaire reality-video's en -dvd's, waarin aangeschoten meisjes rokjes optillen, blote borsten flashen, dan wel zich helemaal uitkleden voor de camera en met elkaar aan het vrijen slaan (jongens of mannen mogen nooit meedoen, het gaat alleen om meisjes). Opnames worden gemaakt op plekken waar jongeren komen om uit hun dak te gaan, bijvoorbeeld tijdens de beruchte spring break (voorjaarsvakantie). Geld krijgen ze er niet voor, alleen een hoed met het logo van GGW erop waarmee meisjes laten zien hoe cool en on top of things ze zijn.

Dit zwelgen in liederlijkheid wordt door de vrouwen die het beoefenen en de mensen die er geld aan verdienen voorgesteld als het nieuwe feminisme. Het feministische aspect zou eruit bestaan dat de vrouwen het vrijwillig doen en daarmee hun onafhankelijkheid laten zien. Ook vrouwen die mannen gebruiken voor eenmalige seks omdat zij zich hebben voorgenomen om zo veel mogelijk streepjes op hun kerfstok te zetten, zeggen dat dit de manier is om seksuele gelijkheid te bereiken. If you can't beat them, join them.

Maar is dat ook zo? In werkelijkheid is het pornoscript een keurslijf dat van stereotypen aan elkaar hangt, en waarin bovendien het seksuele plezier van de vrouw wordt gefingeerd. De opdracht van de actrices, de strippers, de lapdancers en de paaldanseressen is immers te doen alsof ze er lol in hebben. Uiteindelijk koesteren de vrouwen in de seks-industrie op z'n best medelijden met de mannen die van hun diensten gebruik maken. Dat kan allemaal zo zijn (seks is zonder twijfel ingewikkelder en duisterder dan alleen wederzijdse lust en intimiteit), maar als de gewone aantrekkelijkheid in het dagelijkse leven alleen met behulp van porno-parafernalia gestalte kan krijgen, dan ziet het er somber uit voor de seksuele vrijheid van de vrouw.

De vraag is of de seksualisering van de populaire cultuur, de mode en de massamedia iets zorgwekkends is of alleen maar een van de vele trends om je schouders over op te halen. Sinds de seksuele bevrijding van de jaren zestig ressorteert seks onder persoonlijke life style, waar geen maatschappelijke sancties op staan, zolang leeftijdgrenzen in acht worden genomen en er sprake is van vrijwilligheid bij de betrokkenen. Je doet waar je zin in hebt, in je eentje, met een ander, of groepsgewijs. Vrijheid, en dus ook vrije seks, is een drijvende kracht binnen de moderne, westerse cultuur. De vrijheid wordt zozeer omarmd dat het intellectueel gezien moeilijk is om uitzonderingen te maken voor bepaalde uitwassen binnen die vrijheid. Pornografie is zo'n voorbeeld. Daar zit heel veel narigheid en troep bij, maar zodra iemand zegt: `Moet dat niet worden verboden?' spreekt hij zich uit voor censuur. Zichzelf respecterende intellectuelen, verlichtingsadepten kunnen niet anders dan pro-pornografie zijn, want als je ertegen bent, ben je om te beginnen preuts en wil je bovendien andere mensen je eigen maatstaven opleggen, en de afspraak is dat we dat niet meer doen op seksueel gebied.

In haar boek Pornified. How Pornography is Transforming our Lives, our Relationships, and our Families onderneemt Pamela Paul een aanval op deze laisser-faire mentaliteit, die zij ziet als een vorm van geestelijke verlamming. Pornified is gebaseerd op een groot landelijk onderzoek (enqute met representatieve steekproef) naar meningen en gedrag met betrekking tot porno en daarnaast op interviews met een honderdtal porno-consumenten, merendeels mannen en, indien aanwezig, hun vrouwen. Paul is een links-liberale journalist die schrijft over sociologische onderwerpen, onder andere voor The Economist. Haar bezorgdheid over pornografie geldt twee aspecten: de enorme toename ervan en de intensivering van de inhoud. Zij houdt zich overigens alleen bezig met beelden, stilstaand of bewegend. Geschreven pornografie telt voor haar niet mee. De groei van de hoeveelheid porno, een business waar miljarden mee gemoeid zijn, is een rechtstreeks gevolg van internet. In 2004 waren er 1.6 miljoen pornowebsites actief, zeventien keer zoveel als in 2000. Dagelijks wordt er vaker een pornosite bezocht dan de startpagina's van Google, Yahoo en Msn gecombineerd. Het is eenvoudiger om op het internet porno te vinden dan om porno te vermijden.

Je kunt je afvragen of dat erg is. Voor mensen die er niet in zijn genteresseerd betekent het niet meer dan af en toe de ergernis van het wegklikken, terwijl anderen hun hart kunnen ophalen. Wat is het probleem?

Het belangrijkste gevaar van systematische blootstelling aan pornobeelden is volgens Paul *desensitisatie: gewenning, het verleggen van de grenzen, de behoefte aan steeds extremere prikkels om opgewonden te raken*. Dit is het argument van het hellende vlak: je begint met blote meisjes, huppelend in een weiland, en je eindigt met scnes van wurgseks. Het hellende vlak of de glijdende schaal is het soort argument dat door pornovoorstanders altijd wordt ontkend. Zij achten het hoogst onwaarschijnlijk dat aangenaam geprikkeld worden door het zien van beschaafde recht-op-en-neerseks zou kunnen leiden tot wellust bij het zien van een vrouw die gepenetreerd wordt door een Deense dog. De mannen met wie ik tijdens het lezen van dit boek van gedachten wisselde over de invloed van porno (een steekproefje van drie) wierpen allen de suggestie van het hellende vlak ver van zich af. Hoe kwam ik erbij?! Bij porno gaat het gewoon om naakte meisjes. De behoefte om hier naar te kijken is er altijd, went nooit en verandert niet van inhoud, of je nu 16 of 50 of 80 bent, al betreurde een van mijn gespreksgenoten het dat je tegenwoordig alleen nog maar kaalgeschoren meisjes ziet - hij was nostalgisch gehecht aan de aanwezigheid van schaamhaar.

Voor verlichte intellectuelen, en voor hoe dan ook de meerderheid van mannen, mag het zo liggen, de pornoconsumenten die door Pamela Paul werden genterviewd hadden andere ervaringen. Zij waren allemaal, vaak in hun vroege tienerjaren, begonnen met blote plaatjes van mooie meisjes, en waren daarna geleidelijk overgeschakeld op explicietere stuff. Van plaatjes naar filmpjes, van simpele vanilleseks naar variaties, van oraal naar anaal, groepsseks, sm, tot excrementenseks. Sommigen waren van ingewikkelde seks met mensen doorgeschoven naar seks met dieren, geweldsseks, gensceneerde verkrachtingen, kinderporno en folterseks. Er is natuurlijk niemand die als onnozel groentje de computer aanzet om op zoek te gaan naar extreme beelden van bestialiteit of seks met kinderen - daar moet het een en ander aan vooraf zijn gegaan en wat kan dat anders zijn dan wat softere porno, waar je op een gegeven moment op uitgekeken bent? Op dit moment heeft 27 procent van de pornosites een gewelddadig karakter. Maatschappelijk noch persoonlijk dienen deze sites een doel. Alleen de uitbaters verdienen geld. Het is de vraag of vrouwen die in deze films optreden dat vrijwillig doen. De vrouwen die vorig jaar naakt uit een loods in Kraggenburg ontsnapten in ieder geval niet.

Pamela Paul betrok haar respondenten niet uit de categorie gelegenheidssurfers. Ze interviewde grootverbruikers, mannen die gemiddeld een uur per dag met porno op internet bezig waren, sommigen twaalf uur per week of meer. Naar schatting bevindt vijf procent van de volwassen mannen zich in de categorie zware verbruikers (meer dan tien uur computerpornoconsumptie per week).

En het verzwelgen van grote hoeveelheden porno doet iets met de consument. Een interessant onderzoek naar de invloed van porno werd gedaan door Bryant & Zillmann in 1980. Gedurende zes weken kreeg een groep van 100 studenten een uur pornofilmpjes per week te zien, een tweede groep van 100 kreeg een half uur porno, een half uur gewone filmpjes, een derde groep zag alleen maar gewone films en een vierde groep kreeg helemaal niets te zien. Een maand later moest de hele groep van 400 een vragenlijst invullen met meningen over seks. De groep die alleen porno had gezien schatte de frequentie van gedurfde seks veel hoger schatte dan de werkelijkheid. In die vragenlijst werd studenten ook gevraagd om een strafmaat te bepalen voor een verkrachtingszaak. De pornokijkers gaven gemiddeld een twee keer zo lichte straf (vier jaar gevangenis) dan de groep die gewone films of geen films hadden gezien (acht jaar). De nastrevenswaardigheid van het huwelijk werd door 40 procent van de pornokijkers bevestigd tegenover 60 procent van de niet-pornokijkers.

Hieruit concludeerden de onderzoekers dat porno een verdovend effect heeft. Wie er lang naar kijkt past de pornostandaarden toe op het dagelijkse leven en wordt cynisch en onverschillig. Dit was meteen het laatste gecontroleerde laboratoriumonderzoek naar de invloed van porno. Sindsdien geven ethische commissies die onderzoeksvoorstellen moeten beoordelen geen toestemming meer voor dit soort manipulaties, omdat onderzoekers geen onschuldige proefpersonen mogen blootstellen aan iets waarvan eerder bewezen is dat het schadelijk is.

Onderzoek naar de effecten van een stevige pornoconsumptie kan dus alleen achteraf, bijvoorbeeld door middel van interviews, zoals Pamela Paul deed. Haar conclusies waren evenmin geruststellend. Kort samengevat: de vrijgezellen worden belemmerd een vrouw te vinden en degenen die met een vrouw samenwonen, krijgen problemen in hun relatie. De genterviewde mannen zeggen zonder uitzondering dat hun pornohobby niets te maken heeft met hoe ze tegen vrouwen in het echte leven aankijken of hoe ze met vrouwen omgaan. Porno is een natuurlijke behoefte die bij mannen hoort, waar vrouwen niets van begrijpen. Ze vinden het een privaangelegenheid, waarmee ze niemand kwaad doen. Toch gaven genterviewden met een jarenlange geschiedenis van pornoconsumptie toe dat ze hoe langer hoe meer meer moeite hadden met echte seks, ofwel omdat ze niet genoeg geprikkeld waren om een erectie overeind te houden, ofwel omdat ze last hadden van door hun hoofd flitsende pornobeelden die ze op dat moment niet konden gebruiken. Anderen stuurden hun vrouw naar de plastisch chirurg voor borstvergrotingen om daarna te merken dat de seks er nog steeds niet beter op werd.

Los hiervan kunnen veel vrouwen het moeilijk verteren, als ze merken dat hun man een substantile pornohobby heeft. 80 procent van de vrouwen vindt porno een vorm van ontrouw tegenover 17 procent van de mannen. Een van de drie mannen uit mijn persoonlijke steekproefje (geen grootverbruikers) vond dat het geen verschil zou moeten uitmaken voor een vrouw of haar man nu twaalf uur per week met een verrekijker in de hei lag om vogels te observeren of twaalf uur per week naar porno op de computer zat te kijken. Maar het doet er wel degelijk toe waar die man mee bezig is, als hij iets voor zichzelf doet. Dostojevski lezen is beter dan roulette spelen bijvoorbeeld, wat niet wil zeggen dat je nooit van je leven in de buurt van een roulettetafel mag komen. Sommige dingen zijn verheffender en nuttiger dan andere en hoe tolerant je je ook kunt opstellen tegenover porno, je kunt het niet sieren met het predikaat `verheffend'. Al was het maar vanwege de stereotiepe, vaak vernederende manier waarop vrouwen erin worden afgebeeld.

De vrouw als lustobject was een klassiek icoon van het feminisme om zich tegen te verzetten. `Porno is de theorie, verkrachting de praktijk' luidde de leus in de tijd dat radicaal-feministen nog stenen door de ramen van seksshops gooiden. Die opvatting hoor je niet vaak meer. Porno is sluipenderwijs zo gentegreerd geraakt in de populaire cultuur dat gne of heimelijkheid er niet meer aan te pas komt. Gold porno ten tijde van de seksuele revolutie nog als een surrogaat voor het echte werk, een toeschouwerssport waarmee dirty old men zich moesten behelpen, veertig jaar later is de status van porno opgewaardeerd naar achtenswaardig: een olala-attractie op glamourfeestjes of een methode om ingedutte relaties een nieuwe impuls te geven.

Sommige vrouwen vertelden aan Paul dat hulpverleners, met wie zij over de pornohobby van hun echtgenoot hadden gesproken, hen hadden aangeraden om met hun man mee te kijken. Alweer: If you can't beat them, join them! Samen iets gewaagds doen zou een gunstige invloed hebben op de relatie. Maar de meeste mannen wilden dat helemaal niet, omdat pornoconsumptie voor hen een privgenoegen was.

Het geflirt met porno is een typisch postmodern verschijnsel. Het heeft dezelfde decadentie als herone-chic. Het gebeurt met een knipoog, de aanvangshouding is ironisch. Zowel in Pornified als in Female Chauvinist Pigs zeggen mannen en vrouwen dat het allemaal begon als een grapje. Je surft als tiener met vrienden van de ene naar de andere pornosite, je nodigt als meisje een stripper uit om een demonstratie te geven op je achttiende verjaardagsfeestje, het is allemaal bedoeld om te lachen, evenals je in het openbaar uitkleden voor de een of andere video-opname. Het is niet serieus. Jonge vrouwen ambiren natuurlijk niet cht een carrire als pornoster. Maar het risico van flirten met porno-attributen en pornoscripts is wl dat je er gaandeweg aan gewend raakt. Elk toneelstukje wordt op een gegeven moment echt, als je het maar lang genoeg volhoudt. Ook de pornomaskerade.

Info: Pamela Paul: Pornified. How Pornography is Transforming our Lives, our Relationships, and Our Families. Times Books. 320 blz. euro25,49 Ariel Levy: Female Chauvinist Pigs. Women and the Rise of Raunch Culture. Free Press. 240 blz. euro31,95

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Ik beweerde dat God niet ALLEEN de schuld bij Eva legde maar ook bij Adam en de slang. 
> *


En na Adam en Eva vergeven te hebben zegt God:
'Indien dan van Mij rechte leiding tot u zal komen, wie dan Mijn leiding volgen, voor hen is er geen vrees noch zullen zij bedroefd zijn.' (Koran 2:38)




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Weet jij eigenlijk wel waarom jij je hoofddoek draagt? Om de mannen te vrijwaren van de verleiding van het vlees weet je!
> *


Een typische benadering van de Islam met een Christelijk dogma:

(Van de hand van de valse profeet Paulus)
1 Timotes 2
9 - *Desgelijks wil ik dat de vrouwen in zedig gewaad zich eerbaar en ingetogen tooien*, niet met vlechtsels, goud, paarlen of kostbare kledij,
10- maar, zoals het vrouwen betaamt die op den naam van godvruchtigen aanspraak maken, met goede werken.
11 - De vrouw ontvange zwijgend onderricht, in alle onderdanigheid;
12 - onderricht te geven of zich boven den man te verheffen sta ik een vrouw niet toe; zij moet zich stilhouden.
13 - Immers Adam is het eerst geschapen, daarna Eva.
14 - *En niet Adam werd verleid, maar de vrouw liet zich verleiden en kwam ten val.*
15 - Doch zij zullen gered worden door kinderen te baren; indien zij blijven in geloof, liefde en heiligheid, gepaard aan ingetogenheid.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Joacim 
> Baas over eigen paal
> 
> 
> Beatrijs Ritsema
> 
> Amerikaanse studies over de inburgering van porno en het feministisch misverstand
> 
> De moderne jonge vrouw gebruikt de codes van de pornografie om zichzelf te bevrijden, menen de `Girls Gone Wild' en andere optimisten. Maar hoe ver reikt de onschuld?enzovoort enzovoort


Porno is overal blablablabla enzovoort

Nou ja als je vind dat als een vrouw die haar haar laat zien porno bedrijft ben je wel oversext hoor. Geld die geconditioneerde reflex ook voor jou.

----------


## waarnemert

H, IbnRushd, ik had gevraagd of je wilde ophouden met schelden en of in de Koran staat dat dat mag. Dus geen waf waf




> Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> De islam is niet een elitair geloof. Ik zal 't je uitleggen.
> 
> Volgens Ibn 'Abbas kan men de tafsir (koranexegese) in vier categorien verdelen:
> - een categorie die voor de Arabieren bekend was;
> - een categorie die bij iedereen bekend moet zijn;
> - een categorie die bekend is bij de moslimgeleerden;
> - een categorie die alleen Allah weet!
> 
> ...


Ok, dus deels elitair en juist op het punt van onze discussie.
Mag je je nog afvragen wie dit onderscheid gemaakt heeft, Allah of Ibn 'Abbas? Verboden zelf daarover na te denken? Zou je dan niet eerst moeten uitmaken wie de geleerden zijn die dit mogen? Aangezien de Islam geen erkenning van geleerden kent kan dat dus toch weer iedereen zijn? Lijkt me toch tegenstrijdig.






> Propaganda?


Nee, geen propaganda maar Godsopenbaring. Aangezien in jouw Koran staat dat de Bijbel ook is "neergezonden" zou dat voor jou ook een leiddraad moeten zijn. Als je het gegeven dat je "je naaste lief moet hebben als jezelf" achteloos weggooit zegt dat wel iets over je vreedzaamheid.




> Yep, de islam is vreedzaam. Zoniet, noem mij eens een aantal geleerden met de bijbehorende referenties (cv), die jouw geklets staven.


Voor de zoveelste keer: de praktijk die je voortdurend negeert, wegmasseert en bagataliseert.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *H, IbnRushd, ik had gevraagd of je wilde ophouden met schelden en of in de Koran staat dat dat mag. Dus geen waf waf*


  :tong uitsteken:  We komen er wel uit, inshaAllah.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ok, dus deels elitair en juist op het punt van onze discussie.
> Mag je je nog afvragen wie dit onderscheid gemaakt heeft, Allah of Ibn 'Abbas? Verboden zelf daarover na te denken? Zou je dan niet eerst moeten uitmaken wie de geleerden zijn die dit mogen? Aangezien de Islam geen erkenning van geleerden kent kan dat dus toch weer iedereen zijn? Lijkt me toch tegenstrijdig.*


Elke godsdienst/religie is deels elitair. Dat is rationalistisch gezien gewoon waar. Ibn 'Abbas is een van de grootste geleerde, tevens een metgezel v/d Mohammed, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem. De vier categorieen staan impliciet en expliciet in de Koran. Dus het antwoord weet je nu wel.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Nee, geen propaganda maar Godsopenbaring. Aangezien in jouw Koran staat dat de Bijbel ook is "neergezonden" zou dat voor jou ook een leiddraad moeten zijn. Als je het gegeven dat je "je naaste lief moet hebben als jezelf" achteloos weggooit zegt dat wel iets over je vreedzaamheid.*


In de Koran staat wel meer dan wat jij hierboven op een overtuigende manier schreef. De bijbel is vervalst, en er is geen ander heilige boek volgbaar dan de Koran. Dit houdt natuurlijk niet in dat alles in de Bijbel vervalst is, maar dat hoor je mij ook niet zeggen.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Voor de zoveelste keer: de praktijk die je voortdurend negeert, wegmasseert en bagataliseert.*


Oke, dus je bent er mee eens dat de islam (Koran/sunnah) niet verantwoordelijk is voor de hedendaagse aanslagen, zoals 11/7?

Zoja, dan wil ik wel verder met je discussieren waarom de 'moslims' aanslagen plegen en welke factoren een relevante rol spelen.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door Joacim 



> En na Adam en Eva vergeven te hebben zegt God:
> 'Indien dan van Mij rechte leiding tot u zal komen, wie dan Mijn leiding volgen, voor hen is er geen vrees noch zullen zij bedroefd zijn.' (Koran 2:38)


Je mag best antwoord geven voor Dolle Fatima hoor maar laat het wel ergens op slaan want dit slaat nergens op.




> Een typische benadering van de Islam met een Christelijk dogma:
> 
> Van de hand van de valse profeet Paulus)
> 1 Timotes 2
> 9 - *Desgelijks wil ik dat de vrouwen in zedig gewaad zich eerbaar en ingetogen tooien*, niet met vlechtsels, goud, paarlen of kostbare kledij,
> 10- maar, zoals het vrouwen betaamt die op den naam van godvruchtigen aanspraak maken, met goede werken.
> 11 - De vrouw ontvange zwijgend onderricht, in alle onderdanigheid;
> 12 - onderricht te geven of zich boven den man te verheffen sta ik een vrouw niet toe; zij moet zich stilhouden.
> 13 - Immers Adam is het eerst geschapen, daarna Eva.
> ...


Is geen dogma hoor, moest jij toch ook weten?
a) Het zedig gewaad van Paulus zal jij toch mee instemmen?
b) Paulus stond in de Joodse traditie en was gewend aan een andere positie van de vrouwen. Geconfronteerd met de Romeinse traditie van zedeloosheid stelde hij paal en perk aan het brutale optreden van sommige vrouwen omdat hij wilde voorkomen dat de Christenen ook een slechte naam zouden krijgen.
Dat het hem er niet om te doen was dat vrouwen niets mochten zeggen blijkt uit het feit dat hij tenminste n vrouw heeft genoemd die ook het evangelie verkondigde.
c) Paulus legt terecht een grotere verantwoordelijkheid bij Adam. Als je de geschiedenis leest in Genesis zie je dat Eva verleid werd door de slang, Adam werd verleid door Eva. Als je meer gekregen heb, en dat had Adam, heb je een grotere verantwoording, dus niet omdat hij man was.
d) Paulus is geen volgeling van Jezus geweest toen hij nog leefde. Hij heeft dus niet gezien dat Jezus gesprekken voerde met vrouwen, wat in die tijd niet gebruikelijk was. Dus heeft hij ook niet gezien dat Jezus de vrouw weer in een gelijke positie wilde brengen als de man.
e) Jij beschouwt Paulus als een valse profeet, waarom citeer je hem dan? Alleen om mij om de oren te slaan?

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd 



> We komen er wel uit, inshaAllah.


Toch zou ik wel willen weten of schelden nou mag of niet.




> Elke godsdienst/religie is deels elitair. Dat is rationalistisch gezien gewoon waar. Ibn 'Abbas is een van de grootste geleerde, tevens een metgezel v/d Mohammed, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem. De vier categorieen staan impliciet en expliciet in de Koran. Dus het antwoord weet je nu wel.


Nee dat weet ik niet want je geeft geen antwoord op mijn vragen.





> In de Koran staat wel meer dan wat jij hierboven op een overtuigende manier schreef.


Ben ik nog niet tegengekomen. 




> De bijbel is vervalst, en er is geen ander heilige boek volgbaar dan de Koran.


Daar valt heel wat tegenin te brengen, je weet dat ik vind, onder andere, dat het een smoes is geweest toen men ontdekte dat de Koran op heel belangrijke punten afweek van de Bijbel. Maar het antwoord dat je geeft lees ik zo dat jij vind dat je je naaste niet moet liefhebben als jezelf?





> Dit houdt natuurlijk niet in dat alles in de Bijbel vervalst is, maar dat hoor je mij ook niet zeggen.


Daar hebben we het al eens over gehad, laten we ons nu maar bij het onderwerp houden.




> Oke, dus je bent er mee eens dat de islam (Koran/sunnah) niet verantwoordelijk is voor de hedendaagse aanslagen, zoals 11/7?


Daar zet ik een vraagteken bij zoals je toch inmiddels moet weten.




> Zoja, dan wil ik wel verder met je discussieren waarom de 'moslims' aanslagen plegen en welke factoren een relevante rol spelen.


Dat kan me eigenlijk weinig schelen, is een academische kwestie, ze zouden gewoon geen aanslagen moeten plegen.
Maakt het voor de slachtoffers iets uit waarom hun kwelgeesten het doen dan?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> 
> Toch zou ik wel willen weten of schelden nou mag of niet.*


Ga maar lekker buiten spelen, met je debiele vragen. 




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Nee dat weet ik niet want je geeft geen antwoord op mijn vragen.*


Ik heb wel degelijk een antwoord gegeven op een van jouw vragen. Een geleerde moet erkent worden door andere geleerden, en natuurlijk dosis kennis beschikken. Meestal wordt er gerefereerd naar zijn leraren. Tegenwoordig hoort een academische opleiding erbij, maar dat is natuurlijk niet genoeg om een fatwa (uitspraak) te geven. Daar dient hij nog een aantal jaren als academicus te onderzoeken etc. 





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Ben ik nog niet tegengekomen.*


Lees dan voortaan beter.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Daar valt heel wat tegenin te brengen, je weet dat ik vind, onder andere, dat het een smoes is geweest toen men ontdekte dat de Koran op heel belangrijke punten afweek van de Bijbel. Maar het antwoord dat je geeft lees ik zo dat jij vind dat je je naaste niet moet liefhebben als jezelf?*


Dan lees je verkeerd, maar dat ben ik zo langzamerhand wel van je gewend. Een cursus begrijpend lezen zou wel iets voor je zijn.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Daar hebben we het al eens over gehad, laten we ons nu maar bij het onderwerp houden.*


Dat was ter verduidelijking van de door mijn eerder geschreven zinnen: ik suggeerde namelijk wat.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Daar zet ik een vraagteken bij zoals je toch inmiddels moet weten.*


En hoe zou ik dat moeten weten? Heb ik je niet genoeg overtuigd? Hoeveel voorbeelden, orintalisten en weet ik niet wat, moet ik betonen dat de islam niets met die zogenaamde aanslagen te maken heeft, en dat juist de topicopener zich moet bewijzen dat de islam de boosdoener is. 

Waarom krijg ik geen eerlijke antwoorden van je, wanneer ik christenen opnoem die ook zelfmoordaanslagen plegen, samen met de Palestijnse moslims. Waarom probeer je niet eerst jullie eigen heil te redden, ipv van onze? Ben je dan zo hypocriet? 

Wat voor bewijzen wil je? Wat is de essentie van je vraag?




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Dat kan me eigenlijk weinig schelen, is een academische kwestie, ze zouden gewoon geen aanslagen moeten plegen.
> Maakt het voor de slachtoffers iets uit waarom hun kwelgeesten het doen dan?*


Wat wil je nou van ons?  :maf:

----------


## Rourchid

_Soerat al-Bakara_ (2)
79 - Wee hen die het boek eigenhandig schrijven en dan zeggen Dit komt van God om het voor een lage prijs te versjacheren. Wee hen dus om wat hun handen hebben geschreven en wee hen om wat zij eraan hebben verdiend.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> a) Het zedig gewaad van Paulus zal jij toch mee instemmen?
> *


De Paulinische couture kan het best met benzine overgoten worden en dan en lucifertje erbij.
Het zedig kleden door de Paulinisch vrouw dient om een vrouw zich te laten onderwerpen aan het dogma dat zij de verleidster is en meer specifiek: de seksuele verleidster. Er zijn echter meer zonden dan alleen de lichamelijke.
De vernauwing naar slechts de seksualiteit door Paulus heeft in het Westen als gevolg een fixatie om kleedgedrag en uiterlijk te koppelen aan de graad van seksuele bereikbaarheid.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> e) Jij beschouwt Paulus als een valse profeet, waarom citeer je hem dan? Alleen om mij om de oren te slaan?
> *


Ik citeer de regels die jouw protocol vormen bij het ethisch 'waarderen' van de _Hijab_.
De regels zijn afkomstig van de valse profeet/apostel, functioneel bezien de corrupte theoloog Shaulus (Paulus) van Tarsus en hij postuleert dat de vrouw een (seksueel) verleidster is en dat de vrouw dit moet onderkennen door haar kleedgedrag.. 

Religies worden instituties wanneer de mythen en rituelen waaruit hun heilige geschiedenis oorspronkelijk bestond, tot gezaghebbende modellen van _orthodoxie_ (de juiste uitleg van mythen) en _orthopraxie_ (de juiste uitleg van rituelen) worden gevormd. Vaak krijgt een van de twee de meeste nadruk. Het Christendom is waarschijnlijk het voorbeeld bij uitstek van een 'orthodoxe' religie; je bent vooral door je _geloofsovertuiging_ - die in de geloofsbelijdenis omschreven is - een gelovige Christen. 

Het neerhalen van de vrouw wordt gezien als het Woord van God waar niet aan gehoorzaamd hoeft te worden door Christenen.
Logisch, want dit woord is van a tot z verzonnen door de corrupte theoloog Paulus van Tarsus; het is een Christelijk dogma dat de _orthopraxie_ van de _Hijab_ gelijkschakelt met de Paulinische kledingvoorschriften en hun gesuggereerde causaliteit.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> 
> dat juist de topicopener zich moet bewijzen dat de islam de boosdoener is.


IbnRushd vindt dat ik het bewijs moet leveren dat de Islam geen religie van vrede is omdat ik met deze topic begonnen ben. 
Nu is dat niet het geval want Dolle Fatima is een andere topic begonnen met de titel Islam een religie van vrede. Alleen omdat mij daar de mond gesnoerd is ben ik hier begonnen. Dolle Fatima zou dus moeten bewijzen dat het waar is.
Niettegenstaande dat lijkt het mij gemakkelijk om te bewijzen dat de Islam geen religie van vrede is.
Eerst maar eens het positieve aspect. Zijn er organisaties die de vrede bevorderen die uitgaan van de Islam?
Ik ken ze niet, (dat zegt lang niet alles) behalve de Rode halve maan, maar die organisatie kwam nogal wat later dan het Rode kruis. Organisaties zoals Human Right Watch, Amnestie International zijn westerse organisaties.
Ook de UN is een door westerse landen opgerichte organisatie. Er zijn behoorlijk veel Christelijke charitatieve organisaties.

Zouden we de vraag stellen of de Islam vreedzaam is dan ligt het voor de hand dat de aanhangers van de Islam beledigd zijn, immers er is normaal gesproken geen enkele aanleiding om die vraag te stellen.
Als er door n aanhanger van een organisatie wel een aanslag wordt gepleegd is de vraag ook niet gerechtvaardigd want er zijn helaas wel meer gekken in de wereld.
Als echter deze aanhanger beweert dat hij handelt krachtens de beginselen van die organisatie wordt het een beetje anders, een beetje nog maar, want iedereen kan dat wel beweren.
Als echter meer aanhangers van de Islam geweld gaan plegen, in aantal meer organisaties en leden van andere organisaties dan komt het anders te liggen en kun je spreken van een groepsgedrag. De vraag is dan wel relevant. Daar komt nog bij dat de geweldplegers allemaal zeggen dat ze volgens de Islam beginselen handelen.
Nu zijn er ook aanhangers van de Islam die het gedrag van de geweldplegers afkeuren en ook de bewering, dat ze volgens de Islam beginselen handelen, tegenspreken.
Resumerend :

a) Er is sprake van groepsgedrag als er meer aanhangers van de Islam zijn dan anderen die geweld plegen
b)	Er is sprake van groepsgedrag als deze geweldplegende aanhangers dezelfde motivatie hebben, namelijk de Islam beginselen.
c)	Er zijn ook Islam aanhangers die zowel het geweld als de motivatie afkeuren.

Kun je nu zeggen dat de Islam in zijn geheel gewelddadig is? Nee want er zijn ook aanhangers die dat niet zijn.
Kun je nu zeggen dat de Islam in zijn geheel vreedzaam is? Nee want er zijn ook aanhangers die dat niet zijn.
Kun je zeggen dat de Islam gewelddadig is? Nee want daar is geen overeenstemming over.
Kun je zeggen dat de beginselen van de Islam vreedzaam zijn? Nee want daar is geen overeenstemming over.

Er is dus sprake van een patstelling en tenzij een gekwalificeerde meerderheid van de aanhangers van de Islam zich uitdrukkelijk uitspreekt voor het een of het ander zijn beide beweringen niet waar.

Dolle Fatima en IbnRushd die het geweld afkeuren voeren aan dat er maar weinig aanhangers van de Islam zijn die gewelddadig zijn.
Maar wat is weinig?
Als er in tientallen landen gewelddadigheden plaatsvinden waarbij inmiddels tienduizenden slachtoffers gevallen zijn, voornamelijk non-combattanten, is dat weinig? En hoeveel procent van de Islam aanhangers hebben sympathie voor sommige aanslagen?
Ik heb wat huiswerk gedaan en het volgende gevonden:

Er zijn 25 terroristische organisaties in de wereld, daarvan zijn er 14 islamitisch, dus ruim de helft, sommige van deze organisaties werken wereldwijd, allemaal zeggen ze volgens de islamitische beginselen te handelen en een aantal wil een islamitische staat stichten.
Van de overige organisaties is er 1 (de Japanse) die een religieus beginsel heeft. Verder zijn er 3 ideologisch (communistisch) en 2 (in Ierland) waarvan de leden Christenen zijn. Alle niet islamitische terreurgroepen werken lokaal en zou je kunnen beschouwen als terroristische bevrijdingsbewegingen.
Er zijn 3 organisaties die al geruime tijd niet meer actief zijn, de 2 in Ierland en het ANC in zuid Afrika.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Geplaatst door Joacim 
> 
> 
> Je mag best antwoord geven voor Dolle Fatima hoor maar laat het wel ergens op slaan want dit slaat nergens op.
> 
> 
> 
> Is geen dogma hoor, moest jij toch ook weten?
> ...


Gaat dit deel van de Bijbel dan in tegen de geest van het Christendom of hoe moet ik dat zien? Paules maakte regels die Jezus niet aan zouden staan? Maar hij was toch door God geinspireerd of hoe zit het nou?

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> Ga maar lekker buiten spelen, met je debiele vragen.


Het is verbluffend op welke manieren je probeert onder een antwoord uit te komen, deze heb ik geloof ik nog niet gezien. Noem de vraag gewoon debiel en je komt er weer onderuit.





> Ik heb wel degelijk een antwoord gegeven op een van jouw vragen. Een geleerde moet erkent worden door andere geleerden, en natuurlijk dosis kennis beschikken. Meestal wordt er gerefereerd naar zijn leraren. Tegenwoordig hoort een academische opleiding erbij, maar dat is natuurlijk niet genoeg om een fatwa (uitspraak) te geven. Daar dient hij nog een aantal jaren als academicus te onderzoeken etc.


De vraag is natuurlijk wie dat allemaal beoordeelt en volgens welke normen.







> Lees dan voortaan beter.


Even resumeren: Jij schreef: 




> In de Koran staat wel meer dan wat jij hierboven op een overtuigende manier schreef


Daarop antwoordde ik: Ben ik nog niet tegengekomen

Waarop jij dus nu schrijft: Lees dan voortaan beter

M.a.w. nu moet ik gaan opzoeken in de Koran waarom jij schrijft dat "In de Koran staat wel meer dan wat jij hierboven op een overtuigende manier schreef" Zou je dat zelf niet op moeten zoeken en aantonen dat "er in de Koran wel meer staat enz."
Alweer dus een ontwijking van een antwoord.






> Dan lees je verkeerd, maar dat ben ik zo langzamerhand wel van je gewend. Een cursus begrijpend lezen zou wel iets voor je zijn.


H, plagiaat? Moet je wraak nemen omdat ik daar dolle Fatima herhaaldelijk op moest wijzen?

Toch maar even resumeren, 
ik schreef:Maar het antwoord dat je geeft lees ik zo dat jij vind dat je je naaste niet moet liefhebben als jezelf?

Dat lees ik niet verkeerd, jij geeft weer gewoon geen antwoord, geef nou eens een ondubbelzinnig antwoord op de vraag" vind jij dat je je naaste moet liefhebben als jezelf?"





> En hoe zou ik dat moeten weten? Heb ik je niet genoeg overtuigd? Hoeveel voorbeelden, orintalisten en weet ik niet wat, moet ik betonen dat de islam niets met die zogenaamde aanslagen te maken heeft, en dat juist de topicopener zich moet bewijzen dat de islam de boosdoener is.


Natuurlijk heb je me niet overtuigd, zie verder mijn antwoord op de laatste zin.




> Waarom krijg ik geen eerlijke antwoorden van je, wanneer ik christenen opnoem die ook zelfmoordaanslagen plegen, samen met de Palestijnse moslims. Waarom probeer je niet eerst jullie eigen heil te redden, ipv van onze? Ben je dan zo hypocriet?


Ik ben bezig geweest mij te orinteren op George Habash. Ik kan wel vinden dat hij als oosters orthodox Christen geboren is maar de vraag is of hij dat nog is. In intervieuws blijkt ook nergens dat hij nog Christen is. Ik heb ook nergens gelezen dat hij dit in naam van Christus doet Wat die andere bewering van Roy betreft er is ook een Amerikaan die zoiets beweerde van Christenen in Libanon. Dat is al weer tegengesproken, het bleken tot de Islam bekeerde Christenen te zijn.
Heb je eindelijk een paar Christenen gevonden die ook gewelddadig zijn blijken het toch nog Moslims te zijn.





> Wat wil je nou van ons?


De erkenning dat een deel van de Islam niet vreedzaam maar gewelddadig is.
Ik heb al meer geschreven dat in het algemeen een Moslim niet in staat is om dit toe te geven omdat in zijn ogen de Islam volmaakt is. En omdat je zelf vindt (en terecht vind ik) dat de Islam vreedzaam moet zijn heb je een probleem. Of de Islam is niet volmaakt, en dat zou het eind van je geloof zijn, of je moet wel volhouden dat de Islam vreedzaam is tegen alle bewijzen van gewelddadigheden in. Daarom moet je wel alle aanslagen en geweld bagatelliseren en toeschrijven aan gestoorden.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> De erkenning dat een deel van de Islam niet vreedzaam maar gewelddadig is.
> Ik heb al meer geschreven dat in het algemeen een Moslim niet in staat is om dit toe te geven omdat in zijn ogen de Islam volmaakt is. En omdat je zelf vindt (en terecht vind ik) dat de Islam vreedzaam moet zijn heb je een probleem. Of de Islam is niet volmaakt, en dat zou het eind van je geloof zijn, of je moet wel volhouden dat de Islam vreedzaam is tegen alle bewijzen van gewelddadigheden in. Daarom moet je wel alle aanslagen en geweld bagatelliseren en toeschrijven aan gestoorden.*


En in dat geval eisen wij van jou de erkenning dat Jehova's Christenen zijn. Het is toch immers in essentie eenzelfde soort kwestie. 

Islam is een volmaakt systeem als men zich er aan houdt. Geen enkel systeem kan echter garanderen dat iedereen zich eraan houdt. Dat wist God ook, anders had hij geen Hel geschapen, en zou de duivel geen enkele functie hebben. God gaf de mens inzicht in goed en kwaad en de vrijheid om te kiezen, dit werd veroorzaakt door de zondeval. Met andere woorden: het Paradijs op aarde bestaat niet (meer).

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *IbnRushd vindt dat ik het bewijs moet leveren dat de Islam geen religie van vrede is omdat ik met deze topic begonnen ben. 
> Nu is dat niet het geval want Dolle Fatima is een andere topic begonnen met de titel Islam een religie van vrede. Alleen omdat mij daar de mond gesnoerd is ben ik hier begonnen. Dolle Fatima zou dus moeten bewijzen dat het waar is.*


Kennelijk kwam jij niet verder met loze woorden en terroristische organisaties ipv citaten uit de Koran. Stropke heeft het nog getracht om een opsomming te geven wat in de Koran en sunnah bevindt. Echter, zoals de reacties aanduiden, blijkt niets waar te zijn. Citaten selecteren kan men bij elke (heilig) boek verrichten.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Niettegenstaande dat lijkt het mij gemakkelijk om te bewijzen dat de Islam geen religie van vrede is.*


Onwetendheid kan soms bizar zijn




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Eerst maar eens het positieve aspect. Zijn er organisaties die de vrede bevorderen die uitgaan van de Islam?
> Ik ken ze niet, (dat zegt lang niet alles) behalve de Rode halve maan, maar die organisatie kwam nogal wat later dan het Rode kruis. Organisaties zoals Human Right Watch, Amnestie International zijn westerse organisaties.
> Ook de UN is een door westerse landen opgerichte organisatie. Er zijn behoorlijk veel Christelijke charitatieve organisaties.*


De islam in zijn geheel spoort naar het goede. Er zijn organisaties die een stuk ouder zijn dan wat jij hierboven schetst. Ik zal er nog wel iets over schrijven.

Ik vind het alleen wr zo jammer dat je met organisaties/verenigingen komt, om te bewijzen hoe islam wel zo slecht is en middeleeuws is. Je zou de koran/sunnah of met orientalistische citaten moeten komen (gaarne na de jaren zeventig) om je gelijk te bewijzen.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Zouden we de vraag stellen of de Islam vreedzaam is dan ligt het voor de hand dat de aanhangers van de Islam beledigd zijn, immers er is normaal gesproken geen enkele aanleiding om die vraag te stellen.
> Als er door n aanhanger van een organisatie wel een aanslag wordt gepleegd is de vraag ook niet gerechtvaardigd want er zijn helaas wel meer gekken in de wereld.
> Als echter deze aanhanger beweert dat hij handelt krachtens de beginselen van die organisatie wordt het een beetje anders, een beetje nog maar, want iedereen kan dat wel beweren.
> Als echter meer aanhangers van de Islam geweld gaan plegen, in aantal meer organisaties en leden van andere organisaties dan komt het anders te liggen en kun je spreken van een groepsgedrag. De vraag is dan wel relevant. Daar komt nog bij dat de geweldplegers allemaal zeggen dat ze volgens de Islam beginselen handelen.
> Nu zijn er ook aanhangers van de Islam die het gedrag van de geweldplegers afkeuren en ook de bewering, dat ze volgens de Islam beginselen handelen, tegenspreken.
> Resumerend :
> 
> ...


Ik raad cht - en dat meen ik - het boek 'de globalisering van de islam' aan. Dit boek legt geheel uitgebreid uit waarom juist die organisaties als FIS, de Turkse Refah, de Pakistaanse Jamiat-i islami en zijn Afghaanse epigonen, de meeste leden van de Moslimbroederschap, de Algerijnse FIS, de Libanese Hezbollah, de Palestijnse Hamas, de Jemenitische ISlah-partij, het Nationaal Islamitisch Fron van Tourabi in Soedan, de Tunesische Nahda, de Tadzjiekse Islamitische Wedergeboorte Partij, Al-Qaida enzovoort nationalisten, dan wel imperialisten en uitzondering daargelaten van al-Qaida als internationalisten zijn, die allen vechten om politieke redenen en daarbij de islam betrekken, slechts om aanhangers te winnen. Er is geen organisatie die aanslagen plegen op burgers waar deskundigen op kunnen zeggen: 'zij vechten vanwege de verplichtingen uit de Koran'.

Vervolgens vind ik jouw manier van redeneren vrijwel eng. Want zulk redenatie kan ik ook toetsen op het christendom. Bijvoorbeeld de inquisitie die bijna overal werd ingevoerd op grond van het christendom en feodalisme waar bisschoppen ook aan meededen en nog veel meer.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Kun je nu zeggen dat de Islam in zijn geheel gewelddadig is? Nee want er zijn ook aanhangers die dat niet zijn.
> Kun je nu zeggen dat de Islam in zijn geheel vreedzaam is? Nee want er zijn ook aanhangers die dat niet zijn.
> Kun je zeggen dat de Islam gewelddadig is? Nee want daar is geen overeenstemming over.
> Kun je zeggen dat de beginselen van de Islam vreedzaam zijn? Nee want daar is geen overeenstemming over.*


Je daast, Waarnemert. Echt! Wil je daarmee het christendom vergoeilijken? Statistische vergelijkinge maken?  :jammer:  

Ik zal het nog maar n keer zeggen: Je kunt de islam alleen beoordelen als je deskundig bent. Dat er toevallig veel nationalisten zijn, zoals vroeger in het Abbasidische Rijk, wil geenszins zeggen dat zij in de eerste instantie beroepen op de islam. De motieven staan in zekere mate vr buiten de islam. Het enige wat juist is is hoofdzakelijk het gewin die bij de organisaties spelen: het gewin van het land. En natuurlijk heb je ongelukkigen die zonder nadekend misplaatste groeperingen volgen.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Er is dus sprake van een patstelling en tenzij een gekwalificeerde meerderheid van de aanhangers van de Islam zich uitdrukkelijk uitspreekt voor het een of het ander zijn beide beweringen niet waar.
> 
> Dolle Fatima en IbnRushd die het geweld afkeuren voeren aan dat er maar weinig aanhangers van de Islam zijn die gewelddadig zijn.
> Maar wat is weinig?
> Als er in tientallen landen gewelddadigheden plaatsvinden waarbij inmiddels tienduizenden slachtoffers gevallen zijn, voornamelijk non-combattanten, is dat weinig? En hoeveel procent van de Islam aanhangers hebben sympathie voor sommige aanslagen?
> Ik heb wat huiswerk gedaan en het volgende gevonden:
> 
> ...


Je kunt je slechts beroepen op 'islamitische' groeperingen die vechten voor een stuk land of verklaarde vijand(en) (Amerika en Israel) willen bestrijden vanwege een gebeurtenis die vroeger heeft afgespeeld.

Je beschrijft dat zij allemaal volgens de islamitische beginselen handelen. Laten we hier een discussie van maken. Waarom denk jij dat zij volgens de juiste islamitische principes handelen? Dat kun je natuurlijk niet weten. Dan kan ik hieruit trekken dat je met onsubtiele rotzooi komt, slechts om je gelijk te bewijzen. Is dat eerlijk? Denk je dat ik niet dezelfde methode kan gebruiken op het christendom?

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door Joacim 



> Soerat al-Bakara
> 79 - Wee hen die het boek eigenhandig schrijven en dan zeggen Dit komt van God om het voor een lage prijs te versjacheren. Wee hen dus om wat hun handen hebben geschreven en wee hen om wat zij eraan hebben verdiend.


Je moet toch eens wat schrijven dat ergens op slaat. In mijn opinie heeft Mohammed dat zelf gedaan, door het behalen van buit heeft hij heel wat winst gemaakt




> De Paulinische couture kan het best met benzine overgoten worden en dan en lucifertje erbij.
> Het zedig kleden door de Paulinisch vrouw dient om een vrouw zich te laten onderwerpen aan het dogma dat zij de verleidster is en meer specifiek: de seksuele verleidster. Er zijn echter meer zonden dan alleen de lichamelijke.
> De vernauwing naar slechts de seksualiteit door Paulus heeft in het Westen als gevolg een fixatie om kleedgedrag en uiterlijk te koppelen aan de graad van seksuele bereikbaarheid. 
> 
> 
> Ik citeer de regels die jouw protocol vormen bij het ethisch 'waarderen' van de _Hijab_.
> De regels zijn afkomstig van de valse profeet/apostel, functioneel bezien de corrupte theoloog Shaulus (Paulus) van Tarsus en hij postuleert dat de vrouw een (seksueel) verleidster is en dat de vrouw dit moet onderkennen door haar kleedgedrag.. 
> 
> Religies worden instituties wanneer de mythen en rituelen waaruit hun heilige geschiedenis oorspronkelijk bestond, tot gezaghebbende modellen van _orthodoxie_ (de juiste uitleg van mythen) en _orthopraxie_ (de juiste uitleg van rituelen) worden gevormd. Vaak krijgt een van de twee de meeste nadruk. Het Christendom is waarschijnlijk het voorbeeld bij uitstek van een 'orthodoxe' religie; je bent vooral door je _geloofsovertuiging_ - die in de geloofsbelijdenis omschreven is - een gelovige Christen. 
> ...


Zelden zo'n hoop nonsens in een paar zinnen samengevat gezien.
Het valt bovendien buiten het onderwerp

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Gaat dit deel van de Bijbel dan in tegen de geest van het Christendom of hoe moet ik dat zien? Paules maakte regels die Jezus niet aan zouden staan? Maar hij was toch door God geinspireerd of hoe zit het nou?*


Dit is gewoon een kwestie van in de juiste context plaatsen, is toch ook de strekkeng van jullie uitleg van de geweldsteksten in de Koran?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> 
> De vraag is natuurlijk wie dat allemaal beoordeelt en volgens welke normen.*


De geleerden natuurlijk. Zo simpel ligt dat. Het kost natuurlijk wel tijd om alles op te zoeken, maar ja 'waar een wil is, is een weg'. Wanneer ik me een medicus noem, dan zou andere medici mij kunnen toetsen.








> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Even resumeren: Jij schreef: 
> 
> 
> 
> Daarop antwoordde ik: Ben ik nog niet tegengekomen
> 
> Waarop jij dus nu schrijft: Lees dan voortaan beter
> ...


  :tong uitsteken:  Dit is echt niet te geloven.

Jij schreef:




> Nee, geen propaganda maar Godsopenbaring. Aangezien in jouw Koran staat dat de Bijbel ook is "neergezonden" zou dat voor jou ook een leiddraad moeten zijn. Als je het gegeven dat je "je naaste lief moet hebben als jezelf" achteloos weggooit zegt dat wel iets over je vreedzaamheid.


Ik antwoordde:




> In de Koran staat wel meer dan wat jij hierboven op een overtuigende manier schreef. De bijbel is vervalst, en er is geen ander heilige boek volgbaar dan de Koran. Dit houdt natuurlijk niet in dat alles in de Bijbel vervalst is, maar dat hoor je mij ook niet zeggen.


Jij splitste mijn stuk in tweeen en maakte het gelijktijdig extra moeilijk voor jezelf. Want de daaropvolgende zin, waar jij eerst op reageerde, was het antwoordt op jouw vraag. Het is gewoon behoorlijk gek om te zeggen dat wij moslims ook de bijbel als leidraad moeten nemen en dat zoiets in de Koran staat. Vind je het gek dat ik je vraag om beter te lezen.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> H, plagiaat? Moet je wraak nemen omdat ik daar dolle Fatima herhaaldelijk op moest wijzen?
> 
> Toch maar even resumeren, 
> ik schreef:Maar het antwoord dat je geeft lees ik zo dat jij vind dat je je naaste niet moet liefhebben als jezelf?
> 
> Dat lees ik niet verkeerd, jij geeft weer gewoon geen antwoord, geef nou eens een ondubbelzinnig antwoord op de vraag" vind jij dat je je naaste moet liefhebben als jezelf?"*


Wederom - zie boven - las je mijn reactie verkeerd. En nu moet ik weer eens lachen om je zinnentje 'h plagiaat'. Nee, beste Waarnemert, ik heb geen plagiaat gevoerd. Sterker nog, als ik het had geweten dat je zo'n zinnentje ook schreef, dat had ik 'm niet eens gebruikt. 





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> Natuurlijk heb je me niet overtuigd, zie verder mijn antwoord op de laatste zin.
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ben bezig geweest mij te orinteren op George Habash. Ik kan wel vinden dat hij als oosters orthodox Christen geboren is maar de vraag is of hij dat nog is. In intervieuws blijkt ook nergens dat hij nog Christen is. Ik heb ook nergens gelezen dat hij dit in naam van Christus doet Wat die andere bewering van Roy betreft er is ook een Amerikaan die zoiets beweerde van Christenen in Libanon. Dat is al weer tegengesproken, het bleken tot de Islam bekeerde Christenen te zijn.
> Heb je eindelijk een paar Christenen gevonden die ook gewelddadig zijn blijken het toch nog Moslims te zijn.*


Bekeerde christenen betekent dus niet definitief christenen. Want wanneer zij eenmaal aanslagen plegen, zijn het opeens moslims. Ik kom steeds meer over je te weten. Want onder mijn ogen ben je een vrije extreme christen met een wereldvreemde geloofsleer. 


En heeft George Habash openlijk in de interviews gezegd dat hij geen christen meer is?




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> * 
> De erkenning dat een deel van de Islam niet vreedzaam maar gewelddadig is.
> Ik heb al meer geschreven dat in het algemeen een Moslim niet in staat is om dit toe te geven omdat in zijn ogen de Islam volmaakt is. En omdat je zelf vindt (en terecht vind ik) dat de Islam vreedzaam moet zijn heb je een probleem. Of de Islam is niet volmaakt, en dat zou het eind van je geloof zijn, of je moet wel volhouden dat de Islam vreedzaam is tegen alle bewijzen van gewelddadigheden in. Daarom moet je wel alle aanslagen en geweld bagatelliseren en toeschrijven aan gestoorden.*


Nogmaals - ik vraag het heel vriendelijk - waaruit kun je zien dat de islam gewelddadig is. Het enige shit wat ik van jou gezien heb zijn namen van organisaties en bewoordingen van aanslagen enzo. Verder vroeg ik om bewijzen uit de Koran en Sunnah die aangeven dat de islam gewelddadig is. Helaas kon je dat niet en bleef je maar herhalen en herhalen (vicieuz cirkel) en ophammeren dat er moslims zijn die aanslagen plegen. We hebben het bevestigd dat er moslims zijn die aanslagen plegen, maar we hebben ook aangekaard dat zulke geweldpleging niet afkomstig is van de islam. Tevens heb ik beschreven dat het belangrijk is om islam en moslim te onderscheiden. Vervolgens vroeg ik om citaten uit de Koran of sunnah die de aanslagplegers gebruiken, zodat ik of wij het kan/kunnen ontkrachten. Ten slotte heb ik een link aan Stropke gegeven waarin terrorisme, kidnapping en dat soort gekkigheid hard wordt veroordeeld. Je geeft mij geen geleerden die aanslagen enzo goedkeuren.

Derhalve beeindig ik met deze discussie. Want het niveau zakt te snel. Ik reageer alleen op citaten of geleerden die je gebruikt om je shit te staven.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 



> En in dat geval eisen wij van jou de erkenning dat Jehova's Christenen zijn. Het is toch immers in essentie eenzelfde soort kwestie.


Wat schiet je daar mee op?
Stel dat ik zou erkennen dat Jehova's Christenen zijn heeft dat iets te maken met dit onderwerp dan. Zijn Jehova's dan moordenaars of zo?
Het verschil tussen Christenen en Jehova's is een theologische kwestie.
Als ik het goed begrijp wil je hier mee zeggen dat de aanslagplegers geen Moslims zijn dan?




> Islam is een volmaakt systeem als men zich er aan houdt.


Dus niet volmaakt als men zich er niet aan houdt?
De volmaaktheid hangt dus af van het feit of men zich er wel of niet aan houdt? 



> Geen enkel systeem kan echter garanderen dat iedereen zich eraan houdt. Dat wist God ook, anders had hij geen Hel geschapen, en zou de duivel geen enkele functie hebben. God gaf de mens inzicht in goed en kwaad en de vrijheid om te kiezen, dit werd veroorzaakt door de zondeval. Met andere woorden: het Paradijs op aarde bestaat niet (meer).


Onder Christenen is het de vraag of God de hel heeft geschapen. Ik denk dat de meesten het er niet mee eens zijn. God is goed en kan dus geen kwaad scheppen. De duivel wil mensen kwaad berokkenen. Lees b.v. het bij de schepping steeds herhaalde "en God zag dat het goed was". Het is een interessante kwestie. Een tweede vraag is of het inzicht in goed en kwaad bestond voor de zondeval. Volgens de Bijbel niet. De algemene opvatting is dat voor de zondeval de mens niet in staat was tot kwaad, hij wist niet wat het was. Daarom heet het dat als je van de boom eet dan krijg je kennis van goed en kwaad.
Als ik wat meer tijd heb begin ik misschien wel een onderwerp hierover. Ik kwam op de gedachte toen ik op de televisie een vrouw in Atjeh hoorde zeggen "de avond voor de tsunami werd er hier naakt op het strand gedanst en daarom heeft Allah de tsunami gezonden. Ik voor mij heb er moeite mee als God 200.000 mensen zou doden als er op een strand naakt gedanst zou zijn. In mijn opinie is God liefde anders zou Hij nooit zijn Zoon aan het kruis hebben doen sterven. Maar ja dat geloof jij niet. Ik zie hetzelfde in Pakistan, daar zeggen de mensen we zijn hiermee gestraft omdat we geen 5 keer per dag hebben gebeden.
Hoe zie jij dat?
Er zijn ook wel Christenen die min of meer uitgaan van directe straf van God.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Het gaat erom, beste waarnemert, het volgende. Jij eist van ons dat wij erkennen dat de Islam ook geweldadig is. Ik wil dat niet erkenne, want ik vind niet dat dat zo is. Jij aan de andere kant, vind dat Jehova's geen deel uitmaken van het christendom, zij erkennen een deel van de boodschap niet. Het gaat nu even niet om moorden etc. Het gaat er om, dat jij jehova's buiten de leer vind vallen, en dat wij terorristen buiten de leer vinden vallen. Als wij het hebben of de boodschap van de Islam een geweldadige is of niet, is dat ook een theologische kwestie.
Overigens zou ik niet willen zeggen dat terorristen geen Moslims zijn. Ik weet niet wat er in hun hoofd afspeelt en zulke beslissingen laat ik aan mijn Schepper over. Dat ze zondigen tegen hun religie staat voor mij echter als een paal boven water.



Dat mensen zich wel of niet aan een bepaald systeem houden, heeft toch niet iets te maken met de kwalitiet van het systeem an sich? Zoals ik al eerder zei, een persoon die de verkeersregels aan zijn laars lapt en vier mensen dood rijdt bewijst daar toch niet mee dat het systeem van verkeersregels niet deugt? Had hij er zich aan gehouden, dan was er waarschijnlijk niks ernstigs gebeurd.


Je laatste stuk verontrust me een beetje. De hel werd niet door God geschapen, door wie dan wel? Door de duivel? Dat zou betekenen dat je iemand anders dan God, goddelijke eigenschappen toekend, hetgeen volgens mij blasfemie heet.
Een andere optie is dat de Hel niet bestaat, maar dan zou de Bijbel geen Waarheid zijn, en de duivel geen functie hebben. Waarom zou iemand dan nog Christen worden?


Wat betreft de uitspraak van mensen op tv, dat zijn slechts mensen en geen ambassadeurs die een representatief standpunt verkodingen. Die vrouw denkt dat, goed dat is haar visie. Als mij zoiets zou overkomen zou ik er ook een uitleg voor zoeken. In een documentaire die ik over de tsunami keek, dacht een primitieve stam dat het een streek van kwade geesten was, een Christelijke jongen had zich door een geleerde laten vertellen dat het een straf van God was, een Moslimjongen zag het als een beproeving en een Budhistische man dacht dat hij zijn kinderen was kwijtgeraakt omdat hij een slecht karma had omdat hij in het verleden iets slechts gedaan had. 

Wat betreft de straf van God. 
Dat God straft, is duidelijk. Degeen die dit ontkent, ontkent het verhaal van Mozes, van Noah, van Jericho en van Soddom en Gomorra etc. Zeker in het Oude Testament is God niet alleen God van liefde. 
Vast staat in deze verhalen, dat hierbij ook kinderen omkwamen, onschuldigen dus. De vraag word dan voor mij, is de een zijn straf, misschien niet de ander zijn beproeving. Nou heb ik zelf bijvoorbeeld gehandicapte kinderen meegemaakt, waarvan de ouders Geformeerd waren en het kind als een straf van God zagen. Dat lijkt mij echter geen correcte visie. 
Voor mij is het zo dat dingen met mensen gebeuren die hun niet aanstaan. Wat daarbij de intentie van God is, daar kunnen wij als mensjes slachts naar raden. Het kan zijn dat iets wat met je gebeurd, niet leuk vind, terwijl je er uiteindelijk voordeel uit haalt. Of misschien is het alternatief vele malen erger. Misschien is het een straf, misscjhien een beproveing. En dan moet ik erbij zeggen dat in de Islam beproevingen iets goeds zijn. Ze geven je de kans om ze doorstaan en hierdoor dichter bij God te komen. Hoe groter de beproeving, hoe hoger God blijkbaar over je denkt, en hoe meer Imaan (geloof, stnadvastige overtuiging) je hebt.
De Qur'an zegt hierover:

23.30. Voorwaar, hierin zijn tekenen, en waarlijk Wij stellen (de mensen) op de proef.

29.2. Denken de mensen dat zij (met rust) zullen worden gelaten, alleen omdat zij zeggen: "Wij geloven" zonder dat zij zullen worden beproefd?
29.3. Wij beproefden degenen die voor hen waren. Daarom zal Allah ook hen die waarachtig zijn, onderscheiden en de leugenaars kenbaar maken.

23.62. Wij belasten geen ziel boven haar vermogen. Bij Ons is een boek, dat de waarheid spreekt en hun zal geen onrecht worden aangedaan.


In dit verband doet zich onder Moslims een verhaal de ronde, dat ongeveer als volgt gaat.
Een Moslima wootn in een flat, samen met haar poes, waar zij geen afstand van kon doen. Haar huisbaas heeft het houden van huisdieren echter verboden, als de huisbaas hierachter zou komen, zou deze bij haar weggehaalt worden, of zij weg moeten gaan.
Op een dag ontdekt het meisje dat zij ongedierte in huis heeft en belt de ongediertebestrijding op. Deze vertellen haar dat haar huis gedesinfecteerd moet worden en dat zij hiervoor 24 uur niet in haar huis kan zijn, omdat de chemische middelen die hierbij gebruikt worden, erg slecht zijn. Het meisje beland hiermee in een dilemma. Zij kan de poes niet achterlaten in het huis, want dan zal hij waarschijnlijk overlijden, maar als zij de poes meeneemt, ondekt haar huisbaas dit misschien. Het meisje pakt daarom een doos, en doet de poes er in, waarnaar zij de doos in de auto doet, om de poes mee te nemen naar haar logeeradres. de poes snapt dit echter niet en breekt uit in paniek. Hij vecht en blaast, krabt haar en verzet zich. Halverwege zet het meisje haar auto aan de kand van de weg om de poes uit de doos te laten, in de hoop dat hij wa rustiger word. De poes raakt echte weer in paniek als ze gaat rijden en valt haar aan, etrwijl ze op de snelweg zit, waarna ze opnieuw de auto aan de kant zet en de poes weer in de doos terugdoet.
Nou goed, moraal van het verhaal: soms zijn dingen misschien eng of vervelend en begrijp je niet waarom je iets gebeurd, terwijl het het beste voor je is.

In deze context kan ook gekeken worden naar het voorbeeld van de profeet SAWS. Soms als mensen een verlies lijden, wanhopen zij aan God, of denken iets slechts gedaan te hebben, niet gelieft te zijn etc. Maar de Profeet verloor zijn vader al voor zijn geboorte, zijn moeder overleed toen hij zes jaar oud was. Op latere leeftijd verloor hij zijn meest geliefde vrouw Khadiedja en zijn oom die hem nadat hij wees werd, geadopteerd had, en hierna nog meer vrouwen en kinderen. Hij heeft alle verliezen geleden die een mens kan overkomen. Ondanks dit heeft hij nooit aan God getwijfeld, gewanhoopt, zich af gevraagd waarom hem dit moest overkomen etc.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

De profeet sallallaahu 'alaihi-wasallam heeft ook gezegd:

Een moslim wordt niet geteisterd door vermoeidheid, verdriet of pijn, al is het door een steek of een doorn, of Allaah scheldt wat van zijn zonden kwijt.

De boodschapper van Allaah sallallaahu 'alaihi-wasallam heeft ook gezegd:

Wanneer Allaah het goede voor heeft met een persoon, (dan) scheept Hij hem op met beproeving.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd 



> Kennelijk kwam jij niet verder met loze woorden en terroristische organisaties ipv citaten uit de Koran. Stropke heeft het nog getracht om een opsomming te geven wat in de Koran en sunnah bevindt. Echter, zoals de reacties aanduiden, blijkt niets waar te zijn. Citaten selecteren kan men bij elke (heilig) boek verrichten.


Je hebt zelf iemand geciteerd die zegt dat je met de Koran alle kanten uit kunt gaan, hoe kan je dan van mij verlangen dat ik wel uit de Koran moet bewijzen dat de Islam al of niet vreedzaam is?
En voor de zoveelste keer dat is mijn punt niet.
Overigens ben ik door jou weerwoord op Stropke niet overtuigd als je op een aantal stellingen alleen maar zegt leugens. Als ik nu eens zegt alles wat IbnRushd zegt zijn leugens, heeft dat enige zin?




> Onwetendheid kan soms bizar zijn


Geen inzicht is nog erger.






> De islam in zijn geheel spoort naar het goede. Er zijn organisaties die een stuk ouder zijn dan wat jij hierboven schetst. Ik zal er nog wel iets over schrijven.


Je zegt maar, graag bewijzen. Ik krijg van Dolle Fatima ook nog citaten uit de Koran vergelijkbaar met rechter en linker wang toekeren en vijanden liefhebben.




> Ik vind het alleen wr zo jammer dat je met organisaties/verenigingen komt, om te bewijzen hoe islam wel zo slecht is en middeleeuws is. Je zou de koran/sunnah of met orientalistische citaten moeten komen (gaarne na de jaren zeventig) om je gelijk te bewijzen.


Voor de zoveelste keer, ik ga uit van de feiten. Als de boom (Islam) zo goed is moeten er toch goede vruchten aan zitten? Mijn stelling is als een boom giftige vruchten voortbrengt dan kan het geen goede boom zijn, daar draai je steeds omheen.
Eerst zeg je het zijn maar een paar giftige vruchten, als je dat niet vol kunt houden zeg je ja maar de boom staat wel in goede grond of de vruchten worden niet gevormd door de sappen van de boom.
Waarom zijn er zoveel Moslims die (in jouw ogen, in hun ogen zijn het juist goede) slechte vruchten zijn? 





> Ik raad cht - en dat meen ik - het boek 'de globalisering van de islam' aan. Dit boek legt geheel uitgebreid uit waarom juist die organisaties als FIS, de Turkse Refah, de Pakistaanse Jamiat-i islami en zijn Afghaanse epigonen, de meeste leden van de Moslimbroederschap, de Algerijnse FIS, de Libanese Hezbollah, de Palestijnse Hamas, de Jemenitische ISlah-partij, het Nationaal Islamitisch Fron van Tourabi in Soedan, de Tunesische Nahda, de Tadzjiekse Islamitische Wedergeboorte Partij, Al-Qaida enzovoort nationalisten, dan wel imperialisten en uitzondering daargelaten van al-Qaida als internationalisten zijn, die allen vechten om politieke redenen en daarbij de islam betrekken, slechts om aanhangers te winnen.


a) Je kent er nog meer dan ik.
b) Moet ik nog een opsomming geven van terreurdaden door zeg maar particuliere Moslims gepleegd?
c) Wat zijn hun politieke doelen dan? Is dat niet de stichting van een Islamitische staat? Is dat niet een religieus doel?
d) Zouden ze aanhangers kunnen winnen als de Islam geen voedingsbodem was?
e) Meneer Roy ging al uit van een verkeerd feit, waarom zou zijn visie de juiste zijn? En niet die van Bernard Lewis?




> Er is geen organisatie die aanslagen plegen op burgers waar deskundigen op kunnen zeggen: 'zij vechten vanwege de verplichtingen uit de Koran'.


Zie boven, met de Koran kun je alle kanten uit.




> Vervolgens vind ik jouw manier van redeneren vrijwel eng. Want zulk redenatie kan ik ook toetsen op het christendom. Bijvoorbeeld de inquisitie die bijna overal werd ingevoerd op grond van het christendom en feodalisme waar bisschoppen ook aan meededen en nog veel meer.


Is niet eng, als je zou aantonen dat er nu evenveel Christelijke terrorristische organisaties waren als Islamitische zou je ook van mij gelijk krijgen.






> Je daast, Waarnemert. Echt! Wil je daarmee het christendom vergoeilijken? Statistische vergelijkinge maken?  
> 
> Ik zal het nog maar n keer zeggen: Je kunt de islam alleen beoordelen als je deskundig bent. Dat er toevallig veel nationalisten zijn, zoals vroeger in het Abbasidische Rijk, wil geenszins zeggen dat zij in de eerste instantie beroepen op de islam. De motieven staan in zekere mate vr buiten de islam. Het enige wat juist is is hoofdzakelijk het gewin die bij de organisaties spelen: het gewin van het land. En natuurlijk heb je ongelukkigen die zonder nadekend misplaatste groeperingen volgen.


Dat geeft natuurlijk geen argument op mijn stellingen, al zeg je honderd keer dat ik daas, alleen argumenten tellen. Waarom haal je hier het Christendom bij? Ik vergoeilijk niets in mijn stellingen.





> Je kunt je slechts beroepen op 'islamitische' groeperingen die vechten voor een stuk land of verklaarde vijand(en) (Amerika en Israel) willen bestrijden vanwege een gebeurtenis die vroeger heeft afgespeeld.


Is dat dan een rechtvaardiging? Je mag wel terrorist zijn als je vecht voor een stuk land? Of als het vijanden zijn? En wie zijn die vijanden dan? Hun eigen regeringen en hun Moslimbroeders die het niet met hen eens zijn!




> Je beschrijft dat zij allemaal volgens de islamitische beginselen handelen. Laten we hier een discussie van maken. Waarom denk jij dat zij volgens de juiste islamitische principes handelen? Dat kun je natuurlijk niet weten. Dan kan ik hieruit trekken dat je met onsubtiele rotzooi komt, slechts om je gelijk te bewijzen. Is dat eerlijk? Denk je dat ik niet dezelfde methode kan gebruiken op het christendom?


Meestal schrijf ik erbij dat ze dat beweren, als ik schrijf dat ze volgens Islamitische beginselen handelen bedoel ik altijd dat ze dat zelf beweren.
Ik spreek me niet uit over juiste beginselen. Ik heb op dit moment geen behoefte aan een discussie daarover omdat dat mijn stelling niet is

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Het gaat erom, beste waarnemert, het volgende. Jij eist van ons dat wij erkennen dat de Islam ook geweldadig is. Ik wil dat niet erkenne, want ik vind niet dat dat zo is. Jij aan de andere kant, vind dat Jehova's geen deel uitmaken van het christendom, zij erkennen een deel van de boodschap niet. Het gaat nu even niet om moorden etc. Het gaat er om, dat jij jehova's buiten de leer vind vallen, en dat wij terorristen buiten de leer vinden vallen. Als wij het hebben of de boodschap van de Islam een geweldadige is of niet, is dat ook een theologische kwestie.
> Overigens zou ik niet willen zeggen dat terorristen geen Moslims zijn. Ik weet niet wat er in hun hoofd afspeelt en zulke beslissingen laat ik aan mijn Schepper over. Dat ze zondigen tegen hun religie staat voor mij echter als een paal boven water.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat mensen zich wel of niet aan een bepaald systeem houden, heeft toch niet iets te maken met de kwalitiet van het systeem an sich? Zoals ik al eerder zei, een persoon die de verkeersregels aan zijn laars lapt en vier mensen dood rijdt bewijst daar toch niet mee dat het systeem van verkeersregels niet deugt? Had hij er zich aan gehouden, dan was er waarschijnlijk niks ernstigs gebeurd.
> 
> 
> ...



 :student:

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd 



> De geleerden natuurlijk. Zo simpel ligt dat. Het kost natuurlijk wel tijd om alles op te zoeken, maar ja 'waar een wil is, is een weg'. Wanneer ik me een medicus noem, dan zou andere medici mij kunnen toetsen.


Heb je nooit gehoord van verschillende visies? 





> Dit is echt niet te geloven.
> Jij schreef:
> Ik antwoordde:
> Jij splitste mijn stuk in tweeen en maakte het gelijktijdig extra moeilijk voor jezelf. Want de daaropvolgende zin, waar jij eerst op reageerde, was het antwoordt op jouw vraag. Het is gewoon behoorlijk gek om te zeggen dat wij moslims ook de bijbel als leidraad moeten nemen en dat zoiets in de Koran staat. Vind je het gek dat ik je vraag om beter te lezen.


Ik dacht omdat er in de Koran staat dat de Bijbel ook is neergezonden dat dat impliceerde dat de Bijbel ook een leidraad voor Moslims zou zijn.
Als dat niet het geval is wat is dan de betekenis daarvan?
Maar de werkelijke vraag is (en die heb je al 3 keer omzeild) moet de Moslim ook zijn naaste liefhebben of niet?





> Wederom - zie boven - las je mijn reactie verkeerd. En nu moet ik weer eens lachen om je zinnentje 'h plagiaat'. Nee, beste Waarnemert, ik heb geen plagiaat gevoerd. Sterker nog, als ik het had geweten dat je zo'n zinnentje ook schreef, dat had ik 'm niet eens gebruikt.


Goed zo!





> Bekeerde christenen betekent dus niet definitief christenen. Want wanneer zij eenmaal aanslagen plegen, zijn het opeens moslims. Ik kom steeds meer over je te weten. Want onder mijn ogen ben je een vrije extreme christen met een wereldvreemde geloofsleer.


Waar slaat dit nou op? Het gaat om mensen die als Christen geboren zijn en die nadat ze Moslim geworden waren een zelfmoordaanslag gepleegd hebben. Is hun geloofsovergang geen verbetering lijkt me. Zie je wel meer bij Christenen die overgaan naar het Moslim geloof, worden ze ook meteen erg fanatiek.
Wat doet het er toe wat voor Christen ik zou zijn? Al zou ik een idioot zijn, het gaat om de argumenten en daar ga je niet op in.





> En heeft George Habash openlijk in de interviews gezegd dat hij geen christen meer is?


Nee maar ik lees nergens dat hij het nog wel is, ook geen vragen daarover, kennelijk is dat niet interessant meer.





> Nogmaals - ik vraag het heel vriendelijk - waaruit kun je zien dat de islam gewelddadig is. Het enige shit wat ik van jou gezien heb zijn namen van organisaties en bewoordingen van aanslagen enzo. Verder vroeg ik om bewijzen uit de Koran en Sunnah die aangeven dat de islam gewelddadig is. Helaas kon je dat niet en bleef je maar herhalen en herhalen (vicieuz cirkel) en ophammeren dat er moslims zijn die aanslagen plegen. We hebben het bevestigd dat er moslims zijn die aanslagen plegen, maar we hebben ook aangekaard dat zulke geweldpleging niet afkomstig is van de islam. Tevens heb ik beschreven dat het belangrijk is om islam en moslim te onderscheiden. Vervolgens vroeg ik om citaten uit de Koran of sunnah die de aanslagplegers gebruiken, zodat ik of wij het kan/kunnen ontkrachten. Ten slotte heb ik een link aan Stropke gegeven waarin terrorisme, kidnapping en dat soort gekkigheid hard wordt veroordeeld. Je geeft mij geen geleerden die aanslagen enzo goedkeuren.


Natuurlijk ga ik niet uitzoeken wat er wel of niet in de Koran staat over geweld, *want dat is mijn punt niet, mijn punt is dat door de veelheid van het gebruik van geweld en de rechtvaardiging door de gebruikers van dat geweld je niet kunt stellen dat de Islam vreedzaam is, dat klopt niet gewoon, simpel. Dat standpunt krijg je door gewoon na te denken, daar hoef je geen geleerde voor te zijn. Daarom vroeg ik Dolle Fatima of ze soms op een andere planeet leefde.* Omdat je daarop nog steeds geen antwoord gegeven heb moet ik deze kwestie wel blijven herhalen.
Laat ik het dan nog eens maar nu erg scherp stellen, als jullie (dolle Fatima en jij) de enig over gebleven Islamieten zouden zijn die geen geweld gebruiken, hou je dan nog vol dat de Islam vreedzaam is?




> Derhalve beeindig ik met deze discussie. Want het niveau zakt te snel. Ik reageer alleen op citaten of geleerden die je gebruikt om je shit te staven.


Staat je vrij, maar voor de "record" mag je nou volgens de Koran schelden, of niet? En moet je je naaste nou liefhebben of niet? Of beeindig je deze discussie om weer een antwoord te ontwijken?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Als alle Moslims op mij na geweldadig zou zijn, zou ik inderdaad nog steeds vinden dat de Islam vreedzaam is.
Ik heb het namelijk over de leer. Jij maakt geen onderscheid tussen de leer en de volgelingen. Jij vind dat hetgeen de volgelingen doen, de leer weergeeft, maar dat is niet zo. Het is niet een kwestie van 
Moslim + Moslim + Moslim = Islam

Het moet zijn:

Qur'an + Sunnah = Islam

Naar mijn idee, als ik naar de bronnen kijk, schrijven die een vreedzaam geloof voor. En wat andere mensen daarmee doen, en mogen beweren in naam van te doen of wat dan ook doet daar niks aan af.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Het gaat erom, beste waarnemert, het volgende. Jij eist van ons dat wij erkennen dat de Islam ook geweldadig is. Ik wil dat niet erkenne, want ik vind niet dat dat zo is. Jij aan de andere kant, vind dat Jehova's geen deel uitmaken van het christendom, zij erkennen een deel van de boodschap niet. Het gaat nu even niet om moorden etc. Het gaat er om, dat jij jehova's buiten de leer vind vallen, en dat wij terorristen buiten de leer vinden vallen. Als wij het hebben of de boodschap van de Islam een geweldadige is of niet, is dat ook een theologische kwestie.
> Overigens zou ik niet willen zeggen dat terorristen geen Moslims zijn. Ik weet niet wat er in hun hoofd afspeelt en zulke beslissingen laat ik aan mijn Schepper over. Dat ze zondigen tegen hun religie staat voor mij echter als een paal boven water.


"dat wij terorristen buiten de leer vinden vallen.", is toch niet alleen een theologische kwestie? Het is toch ook, en in haar uitwerking vooral, een praktisch kwestie? Jij schrijft wel makkelijk "het gaat nu even niet om moorden etc."




> Dat mensen zich wel of niet aan een bepaald systeem houden, heeft toch niet iets te maken met de kwalitiet van het systeem an sich? Zoals ik al eerder zei, een persoon die de verkeersregels aan zijn laars lapt en vier mensen dood rijdt bewijst daar toch niet mee dat het systeem van verkeersregels niet deugt? Had hij er zich aan gehouden, dan was er waarschijnlijk niks ernstigs gebeurd.


In zijn algemeenheid wel juist maar er is altijd een *rechter* die een uitspraak doet of de wet goed toegepast is en of de overtreder schuldig is. Een dergelijke rechter bestaat in de Islam niet. Mijn suggestie dat het wenselijk zou zijn dat een uit de islam wereldwijd gevormd college een bindende uitspraak zou doen krijgt blijkbaar geen bijval van jou. Het lijkt mij de enige manier om "het kaf van het koren te scheiden".




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Je laatste stuk verontrust me een beetje. De hel werd niet door God geschapen, door wie dan wel? Door de duivel? Dat zou betekenen dat je iemand anders dan God, goddelijke eigenschappen toekend, hetgeen volgens mij blasfemie heet.
> Een andere optie is dat de Hel niet bestaat, maar dan zou de Bijbel geen Waarheid zijn, en de duivel geen functie hebben. Waarom zou iemand dan nog Christen worden?


Dat jij je om mij bezorgd maakt is wel leuk.
Is de hel geschapen? Of is het een tegenhanger van de hemel?
Jezus zegt ergens "daar zal het geween zijn en het tandengeknars"
Dat komt op mij over als dat mensen een geweldige spijt krijgen omdat ze niet in God geloofd hebben. Wij kunnen ons geen voorstelling maken van het zonder God zijn. Ik geloof dat wij (ook ongelovigen) nog steeds in de tegenwoordigheid van God zijn, maar dat houdt een keer op in het oordeel. Jezus zegt ook tegen de inwoners van de landstreek waar hij veel gepredikt heeft en veel mensen genezen "het zal Sodom en Gomorra verdraaglijker zijn in het oordeel dan jullie, want als zij die tekenen enz. gezien hadden dan zouden ze zich bekeerd hebben".
Je hoort het die mensen (uit Sodom) als het ware zeggen "ja maar God wij wisten het ook niet zo goed, wij hebben nooit die tekenen gezien". Dan heb je wel spijt maar niet zo verschrikkelijk als de anderen.
In dit verband lijkt het mij gemakkelijker het bestaan van het kwaad (de duivel) te bewijzen dan het bestaan van God. Er is enorm veel kwaad in de wereld, niet alleen niets ontziende criminelen maar ook het ellebogenwerk, de afgunst, het gelijk willen hebben, misschien ben ik wel somber maar is er n goed mens op de wereld? Mijn stelling is eigenlijk "als er zoveel slechts is op de wereld ligt het niet voor de hand dat er een drijvende kracht is?"

Met de rest van je betoog kan ik het wel aardig eens zijn.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *"dat wij terorristen buiten de leer vinden vallen.", is toch niet alleen een theologische kwestie? Het is toch ook, en in haar uitwerking vooral, een praktisch kwestie? Jij schrijft wel makkelijk "het gaat nu even niet om moorden etc."*


*

Weet je wat, als je de vergelijking niet snapt, laat dan maar.






In zijn algemeenheid wel juist maar er is altijd een rechter die een uitspraak doet of de wet goed toegepast is en of de overtreder schuldig is. Een dergelijke rechter bestaat in de Islam niet. Mijn suggestie dat het wenselijk zou zijn dat een uit de islam wereldwijd gevormd college een bindende uitspraak zou doen krijgt blijkbaar geen bijval van jou. Het lijkt mij de enige manier om "het kaf van het koren te scheiden".


Nou dan komen we daarmee dus bij het systeem van Islam. Eigenlijk verbaast het me dat je hiermee komt. Het Christendom is toch uit een waaier van Katholieke, Protestante en Orthodoxe gemeenten? Alleen de katholieke kerk heeft duidelijk 1 persoon die voor de hele gemeenschap spreekt. En zelfs daar is niet altijd iedereen het mee eens.
Maar goed, even kortgezegd: In de islam is het zo dat iedere Moslim zijn godsdienst op eigen wijze praktiseert. Uiteraard maakt hij hierbij gebruik van geleerden, maar welke geleerde daarin is hij vrij. Maar zo kan het zijn dat de ene Moslimvrouw een niqab draagt en gelooft dat dit verplicht is en de andere geen enkele doek over het hoofd, omdat zij vind dat een hoofddoek zelfs geen verplichtting is. Het zijn juist deze keuzes waar de mens op de dag des oordeels verantwoording voor aflegt.
Natuurlijk zijn er colleges van geleerden en werelwijde Moslimorganisaties. Denk dan bijvoorbeeld aan de moslimliga etc. Maar het is niet zo dat alle Moslims daar automatisch onder vallen, of het ermee eens zij etc. Vooral terorristen zijn nogal befaamd om het gemak andere Moslims voor ongelovigen uit te maken, omdat zij inhoudelijk niet op hun argumenten in willen gaan. 
Wat betreft uitspraken van geleerden (fatwa's) tegen terorrisme, aanslagen etc. die zijn er in overvloed.

Verder moet ik erbij zeggen dat Shieten wel het begrip van God's plaatsvervanger op aarde hebben en die zonder tegenspraak moeten volgen. Dat zijn bij hun de Imams, maar omdat er geen Imams meer zijn, vertegenwoordigen de Ayatollah's nu de Imams. Ingewikkeld verhaal dus maar omdat de Ayatollahs de Imams vertegenwoordigen, die God vertegenwoordigen, moeten ze gehoorzaamt worden. Verder heb je daarnaast vele gradaties in geleerdheid, wat op zich weer een heel systeem van hierarchie is. Het lijkt dus nogal veel op de katholieke kerk.





Dat jij je om mij bezorgd maakt is wel leuk.
Is de hel geschapen? Of is het een tegenhanger van de hemel?
Jezus zegt ergens "daar zal het geween zijn en het tandengeknars"
Dat komt op mij over als dat mensen een geweldige spijt krijgen omdat ze niet in God geloofd hebben. Wij kunnen ons geen voorstelling maken van het zonder God zijn. Ik geloof dat wij (ook ongelovigen) nog steeds in de tegenwoordigheid van God zijn, maar dat houdt een keer op in het oordeel. Jezus zegt ook tegen de inwoners van de landstreek waar hij veel gepredikt heeft en veel mensen genezen "het zal Sodom en Gomorra verdraaglijker zijn in het oordeel dan jullie, want als zij die tekenen enz. gezien hadden dan zouden ze zich bekeerd hebben".
Je hoort het die mensen (uit Sodom) als het ware zeggen "ja maar God wij wisten het ook niet zo goed, wij hebben nooit die tekenen gezien". Dan heb je wel spijt maar niet zo verschrikkelijk als de anderen.
In dit verband lijkt het mij gemakkelijker het bestaan van het kwaad (de duivel) te bewijzen dan het bestaan van God. Er is enorm veel kwaad in de wereld, niet alleen niets ontziende criminelen maar ook het ellebogenwerk, de afgunst, het gelijk willen hebben, misschien ben ik wel somber maar is er n goed mens op de wereld? Mijn stelling is eigenlijk "als er zoveel slechts is op de wereld ligt het niet voor de hand dat er een drijvende kracht is?"


Nou of de hel nou een tegenhanger van de hemel is of nie, hij is er en hij heeft niet zichzelf gemaakt. 
Overigens is ook bij ons zo dat het verblijven in de aanwezigheid van God, de grootste beloning is, als men de hemel binnentreedt.





Met de rest van je betoog kan ik het wel aardig eens zijn.


*Nou das mooi, want dat mag ook wel eens.  :grote grijns:

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> 
> 
> Heb je nooit gehoord van verschillende visies?*


Er is maar n juiste versie. Daarbij bestaan er wel versies die bijna op elkaar lijken. Maar geen van die versies laat toe dat moorden op onschuldige burgers legaal is. Op je voorgaande reactie beroep je op hoogwaarschijnlijk 'multi-interpretabel'. Daarmee bedoelde ik dat er termen in de Koran in staan over bijvoorbeeld jurisprudentie die ook op een ander manier genterpreteerd kunnen worden. Waar consensus over bestaan daar is dan geen twijfel over. Maar - nogmaals - aanslagen plegen op onschuldige burgers of zelfmoordaanslagen staat pertinent niet in de Koran. Je beroept je steeds op organisaties waar je geen *** over weet. En hiermee wil je de islam op een kwaad daglicht stellen. Je doet geen enkel moeite om te laten zien dat de islam afstand doet van extremistische opvatting noch bemerk ik een poging van fatsoenlijkheid. Het enige wat ik gewaar wordt is je onkundigheid gepaard met half leugens, ongeredeneerde shit, koppigheid, onfatsoen en af en toe besmeur ik hoogmoedigheid. Je komt hier niet om te discussieren, maar meer om te bewijzen dat islam ook slecht kan zijn, zonder de onderscheiding te kunnen maken tussen thest en religie. Je loopt constant te muggenziften, je leest zeer slecht, je draait om mijn punt heen etc. Vertel me aub, wat voor zin heeft 't om met jou verder te discussieren?






> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ik dacht omdat er in de Koran staat dat de Bijbel ook is neergezonden dat dat impliceerde dat de Bijbel ook een leidraad voor Moslims zou zijn.
> Als dat niet het geval is wat is dan de betekenis daarvan?
> Maar de werkelijke vraag is (en die heb je al 3 keer omzeild) moet de Moslim ook zijn naaste liefhebben of niet?*


Conclusie kun je alleen trekken als je de Koran goed en analytisch leest. 

Zoals ik al zei, de bijbel/indjiel, is geopenbaard, echter is bijbel in de loop der tijd veranderd: het is niet meer Gods woord, en daar zijn veel christelijke theologen mee eens. Dat wil niet zeggen dat alles in de Bijbel volstrekte leugens zijn, want dat beweer ik namelijk niet. De bijbel kunnen we niet gebruiken als het laatste woord en derhalve als vervalsing moeten beschouwen.











> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Waar slaat dit nou op? Het gaat om mensen die als Christen geboren zijn en die nadat ze Moslim geworden waren een zelfmoordaanslag gepleegd hebben. Is hun geloofsovergang geen verbetering lijkt me. Zie je wel meer bij Christenen die overgaan naar het Moslim geloof, worden ze ook meteen erg fanatiek.
> Wat doet het er toe wat voor Christen ik zou zijn? Al zou ik een idioot zijn, het gaat om de argumenten en daar ga je niet op in.*


Oke, las het verkeerd. Mag ik je bron zelf even bekijken. 
Hoe zit 't trouwens met IRA?




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Nee maar ik lees nergens dat hij het nog wel is, ook geen vragen daarover, kennelijk is dat niet interessant meer.*


Heb je al zijn interviews gezien dan? En moet hij steeds aangeven of ie een christen is of niet? Trek je altijd zulke conclusies?






> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Natuurlijk ga ik niet uitzoeken wat er wel of niet in de Koran staat over geweld, want dat is mijn punt niet, mijn punt is dat door de veelheid van het gebruik van geweld en de rechtvaardiging door de gebruikers van dat geweld je niet kunt stellen dat de Islam vreedzaam is, dat klopt niet gewoon, simpel. Dat standpunt krijg je door gewoon na te denken, daar hoef je geen geleerde voor te zijn. Daarom vroeg ik Dolle Fatima of ze soms op een andere planeet leefde. Omdat je daarop nog steeds geen antwoord gegeven heb moet ik deze kwestie wel blijven herhalen.
> Laat ik het dan nog eens maar nu erg scherp stellen, als jullie (dolle Fatima en jij) de enig over gebleven Islamieten zouden zijn die geen geweld gebruiken, hou je dan nog vol dat de Islam vreedzaam is?*


Voor een leek/onwetende is zo een conclusie begrijpelijk, maar allesbehalve waar. Een niveau hoger wil je niet, maar dat is dan ook weer vanzelfsprekend. Toch zou een elk weldenkende mens een onderscheid kunnen maken tussen politiek, godsdienst en gelovige. Jammer dat je dat niet kunt en nu blijf je nog steeds je kop in de stront steken.

Wat betreft je laatste alinea: laat ik het zo stellen; als er een kleine groepje beweren dat de islam geweld toestaat op onschuldige mensen, hou je dan nog vol dat de islam geweldadig is? Want qua verhouding heb ik stomweg gewoon gelijk.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Staat je vrij, maar voor de "record" mag je nou volgens de Koran schelden, of niet? En moet je je naaste nou liefhebben of niet? Of beeindig je deze discussie om weer een antwoord te ontwijken?*


Waarom boeit het jou zo veel? Als ik jouw beide vragen positief beantwoordt, dan zou - geredeneerd vanuit jouw bovenstaande stukjes - je mij toch niet geloven, althans als je onderscheid kunt maken tussen islam en moslim.

Het enige wat je wilt is winnen: het is je trots.

----------


## Wortel

> Zoals ik al zei, de bijbel/indjiel, is geopenbaard, echter is bijbel in de loop der tijd veranderd: het is niet meer Gods woord, en daar zijn veel christelijke theologen mee eens. Dat wil niet zeggen dat alles in de Bijbel volstrekte leugens zijn, want dat beweer ik namelijk niet. De bijbel kunnen we niet gebruiken als het laatste woord en derhalve als vervalsing moeten beschouwen.


Goede vriend, Ibn Rushd

Niet om te polemiseren, maar om te positioneren: Er is geen praktizerend christen die het bovenstaande ooit zal accepteren, dus ik ook niet. 
De vraag of de Bijbel Gods Woord is hangt samen met de vraag wat voor "is" dat "is" is. Zoals ik al vaker heb gezegd is de ceasuur van de ontstaansgeschiedenis van Bijbel en Qur'an volstrekt verschillend. Dat doet echter inhoudelijk niets af aan de vraag of in die woorden God Zelf op enigerlei wijze aan het woord is. 
Daarbij heeft ook de Qur'an een redactiegeschiedenis die in weinig verschilt met die van de redactiegeschiedenis van de Bijbel. 
Waar veel christelijke theologen het over eens zijn als ze zeggen dat het niet Gods Woord is, is dat het geen letterlijk dictaat vanuit de hemel is, maar dat neemt niet weg dat het gros van de christelijke theologen wel degelijk meent dat in de Bijbel op een authentieke en onveranderbare manier Gods stem te vinden is. 
Je weet hoe ik denk over de islamitische aanname dat er ooit een "zuivere" Bijbel zou hebben bestaan die verloren zou zijn gegaan. De paleolontologie van de handschriften waarmee de teksten van de Bijbel zijn overgeleverd spreekt dat eenvoudigweg op alle fronten tegen.
Voor mij is de Bijbel het laatste woord, maar ik voel mij wel heel erg thuis bij die sura uit de Qur'an waarin staat dat de mensen van het boek onder tranen zeggen dat wat in de Qur'an is geopenbaard, zij al eerder hebben gehoord in hun eigen openbaringen.

----------


## reallife

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> 
> Natuurlijk ga ik niet uitzoeken wat er wel of niet in de Koran staat over geweld, want dat is mijn punt niet, mijn punt is dat door de veelheid van het gebruik van geweld en de rechtvaardiging door de gebruikers van dat geweld je niet kunt stellen dat de Islam vreedzaam is, dat klopt niet gewoon, simpel. Dat standpunt krijg je door gewoon na te denken, daar hoef je geen geleerde voor te zijn. Daarom vroeg ik Dolle Fatima of ze soms op een andere planeet leefde. Omdat je daarop nog steeds geen antwoord gegeven heb moet ik deze kwestie wel blijven herhalen.
> Laat ik het dan nog eens maar nu erg scherp stellen, als jullie (dolle Fatima en jij) de enig over gebleven Islamieten zouden zijn die geen geweld gebruiken, hou je dan nog vol dat de Islam vreedzaam is?
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is dat niet wat kort door de bocht? Ik denk dat veel geweldadigheid in onze tijd zijn wortels heeft in het verleden en onrechtvaardigheid. 
Om eerlijk te zijn denk ik ook dat sommige geweldsuitbarstingen mede het gevolg zijn van keuzes van de westerse (niet islamitische) politiek. 
Daarmee praat ik het niet goed. Maar we leven allemaal op deze gebroken wereld. En vaak als ik naar de actualiteiten kijk dan zou ik wel willen roepen dat geweld niet de oplossing is om de littekens vanbinnen te genezen maar dat ze ermee naar Christus moeten gaan om rust en vrede te vinden. 

Kijk, ik ben zelf protestant. Maar als ik bijv, naar de Ierse geschiedenis kijk begrijp ik wat meer over de IRA. Dus zelf bronnen opzoeken is wel goed toch?

----------


## shoufshouf

eh, heb de posts gelezen. Ik zag staan koran+hadieth=islam. Ik zit zelf ook met een aantal van deze opvattingen. Nou hier zijn de soera's, dus uit de Bron zelf:

zie mijn topic bij koran: http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...hreadid=172578

shoufshouf

----------


## stropke

> _Geplaatst door shoufshouf_ 
> *eh, heb de posts gelezen. Ik zag staan koran+hadieth=islam. Ik zit zelf ook met een aantal van deze opvattingen. Nou hier zijn de soera's, dus uit de Bron zelf:
> 
> zie mijn topic bij koran: http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...hreadid=172578
> 
> shoufshouf*



Hoi hier ff uw citaat gezet:

Ik kan nergens uit opmaken dat dit nu niet meer geldt n dat het niet geldt buiten de wereld van de Profeet. Allah's geboden zijn universeel en voor eeuwig zegt Hij toch? Er staat ook niet dat het alleen uit zelfverdediging of onderdrukking (en volgens welke definitie dan?) moet gebeuren. Je wordt juist opgeroepen om actief de vijanden uit te schakelen. 
Mijn buurman is christen (heeft zo'n visje op zijn deur). Moet ik hem opwachten met een honkbalknuppel? Hoe kan dat nou? Deze teksten roepen helemaal niet op tot vrede 

Ik zie heel veel meningen worden uitgesproken op dit forum, maar daar zoek ik niet naar. Ik wil eerlijke, toegewijde, Koran-gefundeerde antwoorden van Moslims (broeders n zusters). Dus niet: ja, maar dat is niet voor deze tijd of dat geldt niet in Nederland. Liever met een tekst uit Koran/hadieth onderbouwen. 


shoufshouf [quote]


Je hebt het juist gezien en goed gelezen. Die teksten roepen idd niet tot vrede en ga eens nu verder kijken en vergelijken met een echte bijbel King James of staten bijbel wat die zeggen. En gelukkig voor uw buurman dat ge het doorhebt want volgens de koran moet ge hem idd opwachten met een knuppel. Dus kijk en denk verder na en lees verder.
 :lachu:  Grtjs Stropke

----------


## shoufshouf

Stropke, dank voor je bericht. Ik heb een geweten dat me weerhoudt. En de wetten hier natuurlijk. 
(Overigens vind ik je opmerking om eens in een King James of staten vertaling bijbel te kijken te vaag. Waar moet ik naar kijken dan? Ik zeg tegen jou toch ook niet: het staat in de Koran hoor! Alsof ik verwacht dat je het dan gelijk kunt vinden, dat kan ik zelf niet eens. Dat vind ik dus onjuist discussieren.)

Maar ik zoek Koran/hadieth uitleg. (Misschien zegt de Koran wel dat een moslim zich alleen aan de Koran moet houden? Moet ik me eigenlijk aan de wetten houden van het land waar ik woon en tot hoever?)

Het zal wel net zo zijn met mensen die zich in het Christendom verdiepen..... welke kerk of stroming vertelt het echte verhaal? Ik veronderstel dat een Christen dan ook het Boek als grondbeginsel onderzoekt.
Zo ook in de Islam. Dus ga ik naar de bron, de Koran. Maar voorlopig is het hoe meer ik lees, hoe meer ik ontdek dat de Koran, hadieth en de menselijke uitleggers daarvan met elkaar in tegenspraak zijn (mijn eigen mening! misschien vertel ik er nog eens over). Helaas kom ik maar weinig concrete argumenten tegen op dit forum (van moslims n andersdenkenden!)

moet nog een hoop studeren.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door shoufshouf_ 
> *Stropke, dank voor je bericht. Ik heb een geweten dat me weerhoudt. En de wetten hier natuurlijk. 
> (Overigens vind ik je opmerking om eens in een King James of staten vertaling bijbel te kijken te vaag. Waar moet ik naar kijken dan? Ik zeg tegen jou toch ook niet: het staat in de Koran hoor! Alsof ik verwacht dat je het dan gelijk kunt vinden, dat kan ik zelf niet eens. Dat vind ik dus onjuist discussieren.)
> 
> Maar ik zoek Koran/hadieth uitleg. (Misschien zegt de Koran wel dat een moslim zich alleen aan de Koran moet houden? Moet ik me eigenlijk aan de wetten houden van het land waar ik woon en tot hoever?)
> 
> Het zal wel net zo zijn met mensen die zich in het Christendom verdiepen..... welke kerk of stroming vertelt het echte verhaal? Ik veronderstel dat een Christen dan ook het Boek als grondbeginsel onderzoekt.
> Zo ook in de Islam. Dus ga ik naar de bron, de Koran. Maar voorlopig is het hoe meer ik lees, hoe meer ik ontdek dat de Koran, hadieth en de menselijke uitleggers daarvan met elkaar in tegenspraak zijn (mijn eigen mening! misschien vertel ik er nog eens over). Helaas kom ik maar weinig concrete argumenten tegen op dit forum (van moslims n andersdenkenden!)
> 
> moet nog een hoop studeren.*


Voordat je je laat meeslepen door de argumenten van op geweld georienteerde broeders, raad ik je aan meer kennis op te doen. Het is namelijk erg makkelijk om iemand met wenig kennis, een hoop onzin wijs te maken, die hij immers niet kan weerleggen. Rondselaars maken dankbaar gebruik aan het gebrek aan kennis van hun deen (geloof) wat veel Moslimjongeren hebben, om hun visie bij te brengen. Vaak word dit ondersteund met uit hun context gehaalde stukken, zoals Stropke ze graag leest en post.

Voor een wat evenwichtiger beeld verwijs ik je naar deze site:
http://www.harunyahya.com/nl/index.php

Ook raad ik je aan het volgende boek goed te lezen, wat op deze link te downloaden is:
http://www.harunyahya.com/download/d...d.php?id=13768

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Ik dacht omdat er in de Koran staat dat de Bijbel ook is neergezonden dat dat impliceerde dat de Bijbel ook een leidraad voor Moslims zou zijn.
> *


MT 5:43 Gij hebt gehoord, dat er gezegd is: Gij zult uw naaste liefhebben, en uw vijand zult gij haten.
MT 5:44 Maar Ik zeg u: Hebt uw vijanden lief; zegent ze, die u vervloeken; doet wel dengenen, die u haten en bidt voor degenen, die u geweld doen, en die u vervolgen;
MT 6:24 Niemand kan twee heren dienen; want of hij zal den enen haten en den anderen liefhebben, of hij zal den enen aanhangen en den anderen verachten; gij kunt niet God dienen en den Mammon.
MT 24:10 En dan zullen er velen gergerd worden, en zullen elkander overleveren, en elkander haten.
LK 1:71 Namelijk een verlossing van onze vijanden, en van de hand al dergenen, die ons haten.
LK 6:22 Zalig zijt gij, wanneer u de mensen haten en wanneer zij u afscheiden, en smaden, en uw naam als kwaad verwerpen, om des Zoons des mensen wil.
LK 6:27 Maar Ik zeg ulieden, die dit hoort: Hebt uw vijanden lief; doet wel dengenen, die u haten.
LK 16:13 Geen huisknecht kan twee heren dienen; want of hij zal den enen haten en den anderen liefhebben, of hij zal den enen aanhangen, en den anderen verachten; gij kunt God niet dienen en den Mammon.
JN 7:7 De wereld kan ulieden niet haten, maar Mij haat zij, omdat Ik van dezelve getuig, dat haar werken boos zijn.

----------


## Rourchid

(Hebreeuwse Bijbel)
Het Negende Gebod: _Gij zult geen valse getuigenis afleggen over u naasten_ (Exodus 20 : 1-17, Deutoronomium 5 : 6-21) .
(Nieuwe Testament)
Matthes 22
37 - Hij zeide tot hem: Gij zult den Heer uw God liefhebben met uw ganse hart, uw gehele ziel en al uw verstand,
38 - Dit is het grote en *eerste* gebod.
39 - Een *tweede*, dat hiermee gelijk staat, luidt: Gij zult uw naaste liefhebben als uzelf.
40 - Aan deze twee geboden hangt de gehele Wet en Profeten.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Maar de werkelijke vraag is (en die heb je al 3 keer omzeild) moet de Moslim ook zijn naaste liefhebben of niet? 
> *


Een exemplarisch voorbeeld van hoe 'de naaste gelijkhebben gelijk uzelve' door culturrrelativsme uitgehold wordt tot het onbezielde (utilaristische) 'leven en laten leven': 

"Een gemeenschap kan niet alleen bestaan uit een samenspel van belangen, hoe gewichtig dat element ook is. Een gemeenschap is meer. Zij is een gevoel, zij is niet al te zeer individueel van individueel en zij wordt bovenal geleid. een gemeenschap zonde leiding is een tegenspraak in ichzelf.
Zij wordt geleid, omdat zij valt met een collectief beleefd normen en waarden stelsel. Die normen moeten worden geformuleerd, gehandhaafd en overgedragen, zoals ze bij tijd en wijle dienen te worden bijgesteld om nieuwe situaties en ontwikkelingen te kunnen integreren in het handelen van desbetreffende gemeenschap 
Een gemeenschap heeft dus een vader nodig die de Wet stelt en een moeder om de kudde bij elkaar te houden. De vader is de filosoof van de club, die ervoor zorgt dat de gemeenschap een gemeenschap blijft door erop toe te zien dat het collectieve normen- en waardenstelsel niet al te zeer verwatert en wordt opgerekt. De moeder houdt de vader in toom opdat fundamentalisme en scherpslijperij wordt vermeden, want dat zou op den duur de gemeenschap doen splijten. Het behoeft in deze tijd van culturele gelijkheid van mannen en vrouwen natuurlijk geen betoog dat de begrippen vader en moeder metaforische begrippen zijn die niet noodzakelijkerwijs hoeven samen te vallen met de biologische bepaaldheid daarvan.

Intussen kan geconstateerd worden dat zowel de vaders als de moeders veel gemeenschappen in ons land vrijwel verdewenen zijn, in elk geval als bewust beleefde instituten. Daarvoor is in de plaats gekomen de ideologie van de onmaakbare samenleving die van toevalligheden aan elkaar hangt en van de onverschillige samenleving, waarin wordt gefunctioneerd volgens het adagium *'Als jij mij geen last bezorgt, dan laat ik jou je gang gaan'*. In veel gemeenschappen is daarom nauwelijks meer sprake van gemeenschapszin, waardoor zij verworden tot een belangengemeenschap voor zover het gemeenschappelijke belang dan nu eenmaal vereist."
(Pim Fortuyn, de verweesde samenleving p. 214-215)

----------


## Rourchid

_Soerat al-Bakara_ (2)
79 - Wee hen die het boek eigenhandig schrijven en dan zeggen Dit komt van God om het voor een lage prijs te versjacheren. Wee hen dus om wat hun handen hebben geschreven en wee hen om wat zij eraan hebben verdiend.
_Soerat al-'Imraan_ (3)
78 - En voorzeker, onder hen zijn er, die hun tong verdraaien, terwijl zij het Boek voordragen, opdat gij het van het Boek moogt achten, hoewel het niet van het Boek is. 
187 - En toen God een verbond sloot met degenen, die het Boek gegeven was, zeide Hij: 'Gij zult dit aan de mensen bekend maken en het niet verbergen.' Maar zij verwaarloosden dat voor luttel gewin. Kwaad was hetgeen zij in ruil namen.
_Soerat al-Ma'ida_ (5)
13 - Zij rukken de woorden uit hun verband en hebben een deel van hetgeen hun was vermaand, vergeten.

(Oude Testament)
Deuteronomium 4
2 - Gij zult aan hetgeen ik U gebied niets toevoegen noch er iets afdoen, maar de geboden van den Heer, uw God, die ik u heden geef, onderhouden.
Deuteronomium 12
32 Alwat ik U gebied, dat zult gij nauwgezet betrachten, er niets aan toevoegen en er niets van afdoen.
Spreuken 30
6 - Voeg aan Zijn woorden niets toe; opdat hij U niet terechtwijze en gij bedrogen uitkomt.
(Nieuwe Testament)
Openbaringen 22
19 en indien iemand iets afneemt van de profetische woorden van dit boek, dan zal God hem zijn deel aan de levensbomen en de heilige stad, die beschreven zijn in dit boek, afnemen.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_*
> Niet om te polemiseren, maar om te positioneren: Er is geen praktizerend christen die het bovenstaande ooit zal accepteren, dus ik ook niet. 
> Geplaatst door IbnRushd
> Zoals ik al zei, de bijbel/indjiel, is geopenbaard, echter is bijbel in de loop der tijd veranderd: het is niet meer Gods woord, en daar zijn veel christelijke theologen mee eens. Dat wil niet zeggen dat alles in de Bijbel volstrekte leugens zijn, want dat beweer ik namelijk niet. De bijbel kunnen we niet gebruiken als het laatste woord en derhalve als vervalsing moeten beschouwen.
> *


Deze positionering leidt wel tot polemisering omdat IbnRushd tot absolutistisch verklaard wordt. De door hem opgemelde vervalsing betreft het traject dat begint bij de Schriften en eindigt bij het stellen van de Wet; het neerdalen van de Koran voltooit de Wet van Mozes: de Christelijke school is de school met de Bijbel; de Islamitische school is de school met de _Sharia_.
De vervalsing waar Ibnrushd op duidt is de uitholling van het Woord van de Schriften waarvan hierboven een van de klassieke voorbeelden gegeven is.

----------


## Rourchid

_Soerat Al-Bajjina_ (98)
1 - Zij onder de mensen van het boek die ongelovig zijn en de afgodendienaars zullen pas ophouden als het duidelijk bewiijs tot hen komt:
2 - Een gezant van God die reingemaakte bladen aan hen voorleest,
3 - waarin juiste dingen geschreven staan.
4. Zij aan wie het boek gegeven is hebben zich nadat het duidelijk bewijs tot hen gekomen was opgesplitst.
5 - Hun werd slechts bevolen God te dienen en daarbij als aanhangers van het zuivere geloof de godsdienst geheel aan Hem te wijden en de salaat ter verrichten en de zakaat te geven. Dat is de juiste godsdienst.
6 - Zij onder de mensen van het boek die ongelovig zijn en de afgodendienaars zullen in het vuur van de hel zijn, waarin zij altijd zullen blijven; zij zijn het slechts af van de schepping.
7 - Maar zij die geloven en de deugdelijke daden doen, zij zijn het best af van de schepping.
8 - Als hun loon zijn er bij hun Heer de tuinen van 'Adn waar de rivieren onderdoor stromen;daarin zullen zij altijd blijven. God heeft een welgevallen aan hen en zij hebben welgevallen aan Hem. Dat is ook voor wie zijn Heer vreest.



> _geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Je weet hoe ik denk over de islamitische aanname dat er ooit een "zuivere" Bijbel zou hebben bestaan die verloren zou zijn gegaan. De paleolontologie van de handschriften waarmee de teksten van de Bijbel zijn overgeleverd spreekt dat eenvoudigweg op alle fronten tegen.
> *


De Koran is al-Furkhan (het Reddend Onderscheidingsmiddel).
Met de Koran als leidraad en richtsnoer is bij het lezen van de Bijbel de band tussen de Koran en de eerder neergezonden Schriften te herleiden.

----------


## Wortel

> Deze positionering leidt wel tot polemisering omdat IbnRushd tot absolutistisch verklaard wordt.


Ik noem Ibn Rushd niet voor niets een vriend, omdat ik hem zo ook beschouw en absolutisten zijn zeker niet mijn vrienden. Hij brengt hier n van meerdere posities naar voren die binnen de Islam, zoals ik dat in mijn contacten met moslims heb begrepen, een heel spectrum omvatten als het gaat over de vraag met welke ogen Taurat en Indjil moeten worden bezien. Over die ne positie doe ik deze ne uitspraak, namelijk dat geen praktizerend christen ooit zal accepteren dat zijn heilige geschriften worden bestempeld als vervalst en moedwilig verdraait. En dat niet alleen op emotionele gronden, maar zeker ook op puur wetenschappelijke gronden.




> De door hem opgemelde vervalsing betreft het traject dat begint bij de Schriften en eindigt bij het stellen van de Wet; het neerdalen van de Koran voltooit de Wet van Mozes: de Christelijke school is de school met de Bijbel; de Islamitische school is de school met de Sharia.


Hier komt de kwestie van het verschillende denkraam weer om de hoek kijken.




> De vervalsing waar Ibnrushd op duidt is de uitholling van het Woord van de Schriften waarvan hierboven een van de klassieke voorbeelden gegeven is.


Hier komt de kwestie weer naar voren welk beeld Mohammed vzmh eigenlijk had van het Christendom en via welke kanalen hij dat beeld had gekregen.




> Met de Koran als leidraad en richtsnoer is bij het lezen van de Bijbel de band tussen de Koran en de eerder neergezonden Schriften te herleiden.


Hier scheiden dus onze wegen zowel als onze denkramen, Joacim. 
Alweer: ik voel me heel erg thuis bij die Sura die vertelt dat de mensen van het Boek onder tranen herkennen wat eerder aan hen is neergezonden.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Weet je wat, als je de vergelijking niet snapt, laat dan maar.


Dat komt omdat jouw vergelijking niet opgaat. Je zegt Christenen die afwijken in de leer is hetzelfde als Moslims die afwijken in de leer. Dat zou zo zijn als het alleen gaat om een voor insiders belangrijke kwestie, bv de vraag of je 4 of 5 keer per dag moet bidden. Als je echter buiten beschouwing laat dat het gaat om het al of niet uitoefenen van geweld t.o.v. anderen dan maak je je schuldig aan een ontoelaatbare vereenvoudiging. Stel iemand komt een Moslim tegen. Die iemand denkt niet "zou deze Moslim een theologisch afwijkende mening hebben?" maar "zou hij een zelfmoordaanslag plegen?". De Moslim lijkt ongevaarlijk en de iemand loopt niet hard weg. Direct daarop laat de Moslim zijn bom ontploffen. Terwijl de dodelijk getroffen iemand neervalt heeft hij nog net de tijd om te denken "h het was dus toch een theologisch meningsverschil". Geloof jij dat?, ik niet.
Daarom snap ik jouw vergelijking wel maar hij is onzinnig.






> Nou dan komen we daarmee dus bij het systeem van Islam. Eigenlijk verbaast het me dat je hiermee komt. Het Christendom is toch uit een waaier van Katholieke, Protestante en Orthodoxe gemeenten? Alleen de katholieke kerk heeft duidelijk 1 persoon die voor de hele gemeenschap spreekt. En zelfs daar is niet altijd iedereen het mee eens.


Ik had het niet over een persoon maar een college.
Onder Christenen bestaat er ook zo'n college, de wereldraad van kerken.
Ik denk dat er een andere reden is waarom dat niet zou werken, Moslims zouden het denk ik niet eens worden over het gebruik van geweld. De reden schrijf je in je volgende zin "In de islam is het zo dat iedere Moslim zijn godsdienst op eigen wijze praktiseert".
Moslims zijn het maar over n ding eens, haat tegen Israel en Amerika.





> Maar goed, even kortgezegd: In de islam is het zo dat iedere Moslim zijn godsdienst op eigen wijze praktiseert. Uiteraard maakt hij hierbij gebruik van geleerden, maar welke geleerde daarin is hij vrij. Maar zo kan het zijn dat de ene Moslimvrouw een niqab draagt en gelooft dat dit verplicht is en de andere geen enkele doek over het hoofd, omdat zij vind dat een hoofddoek zelfs geen verplichtting is. Het zijn juist deze keuzes waar de mens op de dag des oordeels verantwoording voor aflegt.


Geloof jij nu echt dat het oordeel daarover gaat?
Weet je wat Jezus daarover zegt, Mattheus 25 "Ik was naakt en jullie hebben mij geen kleed gegeven, ik had honger en jullie hebben mij geen eten gegeven enz. De veroordeelden zullen antwoorden "maar wanneer dan? En hij zal antwoorden voorzover jullie dat aan een van deze minste broeders gedaan hebt , hebt gij het mij gedaan, gaat weg van mij gij vervloekten.
Ik lees inderdaad op website's dat je naar de hel gaat als je als Moslima geen hoofddoek draagt.




> Natuurlijk zijn er colleges van geleerden en werelwijde Moslimorganisaties. Denk dan bijvoorbeeld aan de moslimliga etc. Maar het is niet zo dat alle Moslims daar automatisch onder vallen, of het ermee eens zij etc. Vooral terorristen zijn nogal befaamd om het gemak andere Moslims voor ongelovigen uit te maken, omdat zij inhoudelijk niet op hun argumenten in willen gaan. 
> Wat betreft uitspraken van geleerden (fatwa's) tegen terorrisme, aanslagen etc. die zijn er in overvloed.


Waarmee je eigenlijk wil zeggen het helpt toch niet.




> Verder moet ik erbij zeggen dat Shieten wel het begrip van God's plaatsvervanger op aarde hebben en die zonder tegenspraak moeten volgen. Dat zijn bij hun de Imams, maar omdat er geen Imams meer zijn, vertegenwoordigen de Ayatollah's nu de Imams. Ingewikkeld verhaal dus maar omdat de Ayatollahs de Imams vertegenwoordigen, die God vertegenwoordigen, moeten ze gehoorzaamt worden. Verder heb je daarnaast vele gradaties in geleerdheid, wat op zich weer een heel systeem van hierarchie is. Het lijkt dus nogal veel op de katholieke kerk.


En het resultaat is terreur, overigens is Saoedie-Arabi niet veel beter.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> Er is maar n juiste versie. Daarbij bestaan er wel versies die bijna op elkaar lijken. Maar geen van die versies laat toe dat moorden op onschuldige burgers legaal is. Op je voorgaande reactie beroep je op hoogwaarschijnlijk 'multi-interpretabel'. Daarmee bedoelde ik dat er termen in de Koran in staan over bijvoorbeeld jurisprudentie die ook op een ander manier genterpreteerd kunnen worden. Waar consensus over bestaan daar is dan geen twijfel over. Maar - nogmaals - aanslagen plegen op onschuldige burgers of zelfmoordaanslagen staat pertinent niet in de Koran. Je beroept je steeds op organisaties waar je geen *** over weet.


Luister nou toch eens even. Je probeert me steeds te dwingen om uit de Koran te bewijzen dat de Koran niet vreedzaam is. Ik ga dat niet doen omdat we dan verzanden in een oeverloze discussie. Want je kan met de Koran alle kanten uit (herhaling). Ook over het vroegere geweld vanuit de Islam bestaan er verschillende opinies. Over het huidige geweld kan geen misverstand bestaan, dat kan je niet ontkennen. Hoewel, ook dat huidige geweld probeer je te bagataliseren.
Het huidige geweld is mijn uitgangspunt. Dus niet de theorie dat de Islam vreedzaam is. Als de theorie waar zou zijn dan nog klopt het niet met de praktijk. De vraag is ook: Hoe komt het dat er zoveel Moslims zijn die geweld gebruiken?, daar ga je niet op in. Zou je eens in willen gaan met argumenten op wat ik eerder schreef? Dat zou kunnen zijn "ik ben het niet eens met a) want........




> Citaat waarnemer
> a) Er is sprake van groepsgedrag als er meer aanhangers van de Islam zijn dan anderen die geweld plegen
> b) Er is sprake van groepsgedrag als deze geweldplegende aanhangers dezelfde motivatie hebben, namelijk de Islam beginselen.
> c) Er zijn ook Islam aanhangers die zowel het geweld als de motivatie afkeuren.
> 
> Kun je nu zeggen dat de Islam in zijn geheel gewelddadig is? Nee want er zijn ook aanhangers die dat niet zijn.
> Kun je nu zeggen dat de Islam in zijn geheel vreedzaam is? Nee want er zijn ook aanhangers die dat niet zijn.
> Kun je zeggen dat de Islam gewelddadig is? Nee want daar is geen overeenstemming over.
> Kun je zeggen dat de beginselen van de Islam vreedzaam zijn? Nee want daar is geen overeenstemming over.






> En hiermee wil je de islam op een kwaad daglicht stellen. Je doet geen enkel moeite om te laten zien dat de islam afstand doet van extremistische opvatting noch bemerk ik een poging van fatsoenlijkheid. Het enige wat ik gewaar wordt is je onkundigheid gepaard met half leugens, ongeredeneerde shit, koppigheid, onfatsoen en af en toe besmeur ik hoogmoedigheid. Je komt hier niet om te discussieren, maar meer om te bewijzen dat islam ook slecht kan zijn, zonder de onderscheiding te kunnen maken tussen thest en religie. Je loopt constant te muggenziften, je leest zeer slecht, je draait om mijn punt heen etc. Vertel me aub, wat voor zin heeft 't om met jou verder te discussieren?


Zou je bovenstaande ook met argumenten kunnen aantonen? Of blijft het gewoon bij poneren?




> Zoals ik al zei, de bijbel/indjiel, is geopenbaard, echter is bijbel in de loop der tijd veranderd: het is niet meer Gods woord, en daar zijn veel christelijke theologen mee eens. Dat wil niet zeggen dat alles in de Bijbel volstrekte leugens zijn, want dat beweer ik namelijk niet. De bijbel kunnen we niet gebruiken als het laatste woord en derhalve als vervalsing moeten beschouwen.


Daarvoor is geen enkel bewijs, hebben we het al eens over gehad.




> Oke, las het verkeerd. Mag ik je bron zelf even bekijken. 
> Hoe zit 't trouwens met IRA?


Ik weet niet meer van wie ik dat gelezen heb, is ook niet zo interessant omdat de bewijslast bij Roy ligt.
De IRA is (was?) een terroristische regionale organisatie, evenals een deel van de Unionisten van Christenen. Dat was fout en is door alle andere Christenen afgekeurd, er gingen ook geen Christenen uit andere landen naar toe om mee te vechten. Nooit hebben deze teroristen beweerd dit namens Christus te doen, Moslim terroristen zeggen wel namens de Islamitische beginselen te handelen en uit de hele wereld gaan Moslims naar Irak, Tsetsjeni, Kasmir om mee te vechten zelfs idioten uit Nederland.




> Heb je al zijn interviews gezien dan? En moet hij steeds aangeven of ie een christen is of niet? Trek je altijd zulke conclusies?


Als jij me zijn adres geeft zal ik het hem vragen, dat meen, ik de vragen branden op mijn tong.




> Voor een leek/onwetende is zo een conclusie begrijpelijk, maar allesbehalve waar. Een niveau hoger wil je niet, maar dat is dan ook weer vanzelfsprekend. Toch zou een elk weldenkende mens een onderscheid kunnen maken tussen politiek, godsdienst en gelovige. Jammer dat je dat niet kunt en nu blijf je nog steeds je kop in de stront steken.


Waar denk je dat jij je kop in steekt?

De rest kom ik nog wel op terug.

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Luister nou toch eens even. Je probeert me steeds te dwingen om uit de Koran te bewijzen dat de Koran niet vreedzaam is. Ik ga dat niet doen omdat we dan verzanden in een oeverloze discussie. Want je kan met de Koran alle kanten uit (herhaling). Ook over het vroegere geweld vanuit de Islam bestaan er verschillende opinies. Over het huidige geweld kan geen misverstand bestaan, dat kan je niet ontkennen. Hoewel, ook dat huidige geweld probeer je te bagataliseren.
> Het huidige geweld is mijn uitgangspunt. Dus niet de theorie dat de Islam vreedzaam is. Als de theorie waar zou zijn dan nog klopt het niet met de praktijk. De vraag is ook: Hoe komt het dat er zoveel Moslims zijn die geweld gebruiken?, daar ga je niet op in. Zou je eens in willen gaan met argumenten op wat ik eerder schreef? Dat zou kunnen zijn "ik ben het niet eens met a) want........
> 
> *


Tja als moslims net als christenen doen, hun schrift geleerden gehoorzamen dan krijg je bij de moslims soms wreed geweld, bij christenen het neer kijken op anderen en zichzelf als enige juisten zien en de armoede in de wereld verwijten aan dat "zij geen christenen zijn" betekent nog niet dat zij gelijk hebben.
Een gezond verstand en de wil om de wereld te verbeteren is wat nodig is, en met deze twee kan er maar een weg op met de koran, de weg van rechtvaardigheid en vrede. Maar wanneer men zich onderwerpt aan de wil en leer van leiders die meer macht willen en gebied willen veroveren, dan kijg je problemen. En laten we nou niet doen alsof christenen geen mensen meer zijn en dus niet onderhevig zijn aan beproeving en machtslust. Alleen omdat we geen aandacht geven aan het onrecht dat zij in de wereld hebben gebracht en brengen betekent niet dat ze onschuldig zijn, ook al geloven ze dan dat iemand voor hun zonden is gestorven.

Misschien moet ik het comentaar niet zo persoonlijk opvatten maar meer in de context van een klein land waarvan "de traditionalisten" voelen dat hun cultuur wordt bedreigt en het witte kleurtje grijs en bruin begint te worden. Maar ja, wat goed is zal zeker blijven, en wat waardeloos is en niet van nut is voor de mensen zal tot een einde komen, net als het schuim dat op de oppervlakte verschijnt wanneer metaal wordt verhit in het vuur om er gebruiks artiekelen van te maken, het schuim verdwijnt en wat nuttig is voor de mens dat blijft in de aarde. Of als het schuim op het water wanneer het vloeit verdwijnt uiteindelijk, zo worden beide de waarheid en onwaarheid door Allah aangeduidt in de koran (de waarheid wat nuttig is voor de mens blijft dus in de aarde en wat ijdel en dus onwaar is dat verdwijnt).
Oorlog of geen oorlog, problemen of geen problemen, de toekomst en het goede einde is voor zij die Hem vrezen/ bewust van Hem zijn. De waarachtigen.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Luister nou toch eens even. Je probeert me steeds te dwingen om uit de Koran te bewijzen dat de Koran niet vreedzaam is. Ik ga dat niet doen omdat we dan verzanden in een oeverloze discussie. Want je kan met de Koran alle kanten uit (herhaling). Ook over het vroegere geweld vanuit de Islam bestaan er verschillende opinies. Over het huidige geweld kan geen misverstand bestaan, dat kan je niet ontkennen. Hoewel, ook dat huidige geweld probeer je te bagataliseren.
> Het huidige geweld is mijn uitgangspunt. Dus niet de theorie dat de Islam vreedzaam is. Als de theorie waar zou zijn dan nog klopt het niet met de praktijk. De vraag is ook: Hoe komt het dat er zoveel Moslims zijn die geweld gebruiken?, daar ga je niet op in. Zou je eens in willen gaan met argumenten op wat ik eerder schreef? Dat zou kunnen zijn "ik ben het niet eens met a) want........*


Behoorlijk lachwekkend. Ik probeer je steeds aan te tonen dat je argumenten niet deugen en dat je voornamelijk baseert op pseudo-conclusies waarin je hoopt te laten zien - wat voor een leek/onwetende begrijpend is - dat de islam (zonder inhoudelijke discussies) ook slecht kan zijn. Jouw argument is vooral gericht op de 'verschillende' interpretaties die men kan raadplegen. Hierop geef je echter geen argumenten, behalve een citaat van mij die ik in mijn vorige bericht heb uitgelegd (mulit-interpretabel). Verder aanhaal je rottige organisaties, die onder deskundige wel te verstaan absoluut nationalisten/internationalisten (anti)-imperialisten enzovoort zijn, en daarbij de islam als propaganda middel gebruiken. Hier ga je weer niet op in. Je redeneert op een zeer sluwe wijze, hopend dat weldenkende mensen erin trappen. Hoe kun je nou d islam vanuit een oppervlakige manier beoordelen? Kun je dat wetenschap noemen? 

Die organisaties die je zo warmhartig noemt heb je tot nu geen enkele explicatie gegeven waar en hoe zij de islam bij betrekken. Tevens heb je geen enkel fatwa (uitspraak) bijvermeld die aangeeft dat aanslagen toegestaan is, gebaseerd uit de Koran/hadith, en vooral waarom! 






> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Zou je bovenstaande ook met argumenten kunnen aantonen? Of blijft het gewoon bij poneren?*


Je zintuigen is genoeg bewijs. Reflecteer eens, man/vrouw.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Daarvoor is geen enkel bewijs, hebben we het al eens over gehad.
> *


Vanuit een agnostisch perspectief heb ik gelijk. Voor christenen is het natuurlijk wat anders, zoals Wortel al een toelichting heeft gegeven. Verder gebruiken wij de bijbel niet als leidraad, aangezien de Koran het enige boek is dat gebruik mag worden.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ik weet niet meer van wie ik dat gelezen heb, is ook niet zo interessant omdat de bewijslast bij Roy ligt.
> De IRA is (was?) een terroristische regionale organisatie, evenals een deel van de Unionisten van Christenen. Dat was fout en is door alle andere Christenen afgekeurd, er gingen ook geen Christenen uit andere landen naar toe om mee te vechten. Nooit hebben deze teroristen beweerd dit namens Christus te doen, Moslim terroristen zeggen wel namens de Islamitische beginselen te handelen en uit de hele wereld gaan Moslims naar Irak, Tsetsjeni, Kasmir om mee te vechten zelfs idioten uit Nederland.*


Aha, de bewijslast ligt bij Roy. En je weet ook niet meer wat je gelezen hebt. Het wordt steeds vreemder met jou. 

IRA was een terroristische organisatie. Dus de bijbel/het christndom kan ook - volgens jouw redenering (en dan speelt de verleden tijd geen rol) - ook op kwaadaardige manier genterpreteerd worden. Of de christenen het afkeuren of niet, dat doet er weinig toe en of er christenen uit andere landen naar toe gaan of in de naam van Christus handelen, daar kan jij geen oordeel over vellen. Immers wat je nu zegt, zuig je uit je duim. Of heb je een onderzoek verricht? Betreffende de inquisitie hoor ik je ook helemaal niets meer. Het feit blijft dat de bijbel op een onhumane wijze geinterpreteerd kan worden.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Als jij me zijn adres geeft zal ik het hem vragen, dat meen, ik de vragen branden op mijn tong.*


Ik ga er vanuit dat hij een christen is. Het is nu aan jou om het tegendeel te bewijzen. En niet zo krom denken aub: 'ik heb nergens gelezen of gehoord dat hij een christen is'.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Waar denk je dat jij je kop in steekt?
> 
> De rest kom ik nog wel op terug.*


  :Smilie:

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Tja als moslims net als christenen doen, hun schrift geleerden gehoorzamen dan krijg je bij de moslims soms wreed geweld, bij christenen het neer kijken op anderen en zichzelf als enige juisten zien en de armoede in de wereld verwijten aan dat "zij geen christenen zijn" betekent nog niet dat zij gelijk hebben.
> Een gezond verstand en de wil om de wereld te verbeteren is wat nodig is, en met deze twee kan er maar een weg op met de koran, de weg van rechtvaardigheid en vrede. Maar wanneer men zich onderwerpt aan de wil en leer van leiders die meer macht willen en gebied willen veroveren, dan kijg je problemen. En laten we nou niet doen alsof christenen geen mensen meer zijn en dus niet onderhevig zijn aan beproeving en machtslust. Alleen omdat we geen aandacht geven aan het onrecht dat zij in de wereld hebben gebracht en brengen betekent niet dat ze onschuldig zijn, ook al geloven ze dan dat iemand voor hun zonden is gestorven.
> 
> Misschien moet ik het comentaar niet zo persoonlijk opvatten maar meer in de context van een klein land waarvan "de traditionalisten" voelen dat hun cultuur wordt bedreigt en het witte kleurtje grijs en bruin begint te worden. Maar ja, wat goed is zal zeker blijven, en wat waardeloos is en niet van nut is voor de mensen zal tot een einde komen, net als het schuim dat op de oppervlakte verschijnt wanneer metaal wordt verhit in het vuur om er gebruiks artiekelen van te maken, het schuim verdwijnt en wat nuttig is voor de mens dat blijft in de aarde. Of als het schuim op het water wanneer het vloeit verdwijnt uiteindelijk, zo worden beide de waarheid en onwaarheid door Allah aangeduidt in de koran (de waarheid wat nuttig is voor de mens blijft dus in de aarde en wat ijdel en dus onwaar is dat verdwijnt).
> Oorlog of geen oorlog, problemen of geen problemen, de toekomst en het goede einde is voor zij die Hem vrezen/ bewust van Hem zijn. De waarachtigen.*



ik heb een nieuwe term voor moslims en andere gelovigen die zich onderwerpen aan de wil en leer van de "leiders"...

"Darth Vader moslims/gelovigen"

waarom? omdat zij het verschil niet zien tussen the dark side of the force en de true/bright side, omdat ze geloven in het recht van het zwaard boven democratie, vervuld zijn van een "sense of pride that hastened Anakin's fall", bang zijn voor de toekomst en:

Skywalker was plagued with prophetic visions of his wife dying in childbirth. His friend and confidant, Chancellor Palpatine, revealed to the troubled young Jedi that a pathway to immortality lay among the teachings of the Sith.  Palpatine revealed himself to be the shadowy *Sith Lord Darth Sidious, and poisoned Anakin's faculties with* *well-crafted words of praise and conspiracy* . Anakin, who had reason to doubt the Jedi's capabilities and intentions, began to lean more and more to the dark side. When it came time to make the fateful decision, he agreed to follow Sidious' teachings and knelt before the dark master

en dit doen ze met hun vrouwen...

His *wife* , Padm Amidala, followed Anakin to Mustafar, to *plead for him to return from the dark side* . When Obi-Wan Kenobi emerged from Amidala's ship, *Vader was consumed with rage. He saw betrayal at every corner.*  *Distraught, he reached out with his hand and began to telekinetically throttle Padm.* 



 :nl:

----------


## IbnRushd

Beste Wortel,




> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Goede vriend, Ibn Rushd
> 
> Niet om te polemiseren, maar om te positioneren: Er is geen praktizerend christen die het bovenstaande ooit zal accepteren, dus ik ook niet.*


Uiteraard zal de grotendeels christenen de bijbel niet als vervalsing bestempelen. Echter er zijn wel degelijk christenen die de bijbel niet als het (letterlijke) woord van God bezien, eerder op een aantal samengevatte woorden van Christus met een moraal/wijsheid/etc.




> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *
> De vraag of de Bijbel Gods Woord is hangt samen met de vraag wat voor "is" dat "is" is. Zoals ik al vaker heb gezegd is de ceasuur van de ontstaansgeschiedenis van Bijbel en Qur'an volstrekt verschillend. Dat doet echter inhoudelijk niets af aan de vraag of in die woorden God Zelf op enigerlei wijze aan het woord is.*


Begrijpelijk.




> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *
> Daarbij heeft ook de Qur'an een redactiegeschiedenis die in weinig verschilt met die van de redactiegeschiedenis van de Bijbel.*


In wat voor zin?




> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *
> Waar veel christelijke theologen het over eens zijn als ze zeggen dat het niet Gods Woord is, is dat het geen letterlijk dictaat vanuit de hemel is, maar dat neemt niet weg dat het gros van de christelijke theologen wel degelijk meent dat in de Bijbel op een authentieke en onveranderbare manier Gods stem te vinden is.*


Dat geloof ik graag.




> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *
> Je weet hoe ik denk over de islamitische aanname dat er ooit een "zuivere" Bijbel zou hebben bestaan die verloren zou zijn gegaan. De paleolontologie van de handschriften waarmee de teksten van de Bijbel zijn overgeleverd spreekt dat eenvoudigweg op alle fronten tegen.
> Voor mij is de Bijbel het laatste woord, maar ik voel mij wel heel erg thuis bij die sura uit de Qur'an waarin staat dat de mensen van het boek onder tranen zeggen dat wat in de Qur'an is geopenbaard, zij al eerder hebben gehoord in hun eigen openbaringen.*


Dat er paleolontologische fragmenten of scripties zijn gevonden, wil echter niet zeggen dat Jezus die woorden heeft geschreven. Of bedoel je juist wel? 

Wat apostelen hebben beschreven, geeft echter geen definitieve bewijs dat dat Gods woorden zijn. Juist op dat punt verschillen we van elkaar. 

Desalniettemin wil ik je toch bedanken voor je uitleg, vriend Wortel  :Smilie:

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Tja als moslims net als christenen doen, hun schrift geleerden gehoorzamen dan krijg je bij de moslims soms wreed geweld, bij christenen het neer kijken op anderen en zichzelf als enige juisten zien en de armoede in de wereld verwijten aan dat "zij geen christenen zijn" betekent nog niet dat zij gelijk hebben.*


Correct. Het is niet de bedoeling dat moslims letterlijk de leiders blind (na)volgen, eerder juist de bewijslast die zij gebruiken controleren, en eventueel andere geleerden raadplegen over datzeflde issue. Een aantal groeperingen binnen het soefisme (ik geloof bijna allemaal) die volgen juist hun 'sheigh' blindelings.




> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *
> Een gezond verstand en de wil om de wereld te verbeteren is wat nodig is, en met deze twee kan er maar een weg op met de koran, de weg van rechtvaardigheid en vrede.*


Niet iedereen bezit de wijsheid etc. Vandaar dat de geleerden er zijn om de Koran op een juiste manier uit te leggen. De Koran omvat te veel onderwerpen dat het haast onmogelijk lijkt dat elke individu de Koran kan interpreteren op alle fronten. Uiteraard zijn er basisonderwerpen die voor elke leek begrijpend is, zoals tahweed, haram/halal, sociale voorzieningen/wetten enzo.




> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *
> Maar wanneer men zich onderwerpt aan de wil en leer van leiders die meer macht willen en gebied willen veroveren, dan kijg je problemen. En laten we nou niet doen alsof christenen geen mensen meer zijn en dus niet onderhevig zijn aan beproeving en machtslust. Alleen omdat we geen aandacht geven aan het onrecht dat zij in de wereld hebben gebracht en brengen betekent niet dat ze onschuldig zijn, ook al geloven ze dan dat iemand voor hun zonden is gestorven.*


Ik lees nog eens wat over de christenen (bijvoorbeeld missionarissen in Nigeria en andere arme landen (manipulatie)). Maar dit wil ik gewoon niet naar buiten brengen, aangezien ik verneem dat het christendom niet zoiets toelaat.




> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *
> Misschien moet ik het comentaar niet zo persoonlijk opvatten maar meer in de context van een klein land waarvan "de traditionalisten" voelen dat hun cultuur wordt bedreigt en het witte kleurtje grijs en bruin begint te worden. Maar ja, wat goed is zal zeker blijven, en wat waardeloos is en niet van nut is voor de mensen zal tot een einde komen, net als het schuim dat op de oppervlakte verschijnt wanneer metaal wordt verhit in het vuur om er gebruiks artiekelen van te maken, het schuim verdwijnt en wat nuttig is voor de mens dat blijft in de aarde. Of als het schuim op het water wanneer het vloeit verdwijnt uiteindelijk, zo worden beide de waarheid en onwaarheid door Allah aangeduidt in de koran (de waarheid wat nuttig is voor de mens blijft dus in de aarde en wat ijdel en dus onwaar is dat verdwijnt).
> Oorlog of geen oorlog, problemen of geen problemen, de toekomst en het goede einde is voor zij die Hem vrezen/ bewust van Hem zijn. De waarachtigen.*


Ik denk zelf dat traditionalisten weinig met het politiek te maken hebben. In SA zijn de traditionalisten een onafhankelijke groep die spoort naar het goede, en waar de regering geen vat op hun hebben. In andere landen hebben de politici wel degelijk de 'islamitische' organisaties in de hand, zoals Marokko, Egypte etc.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Over die ne positie doe ik deze ne uitspraak, namelijk dat geen praktizerend christen ooit zal accepteren dat zijn heilige geschriften worden bestempeld als vervalst en moedwilig verdraaid. 
> *


Ik beschouw de Hebreeuwse Bijbel als onvervalst, net zoals het Nieuwe Testament (minus P. van Tarsus). 



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Hier komt de kwestie van het verschillende denkraam weer om de hoek kijken.
> *


De _Sharia_ is het stelsel van onderwijzingen uit de Koran en _Soenna_; dit is zondermeer te vergelijken met Bijbelexegese respectievelijk hagiografie.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Hier komt de kwestie weer naar voren welk beeld Mohammed vzmh eigenlijk had van het Christendom en via welke kanalen hij dat beeld had gekregen.
> *


De Islam kent een lange traditie van religieus pluralisme (_ta'adoedijja_). Mohammeds erkenning van Joden en Christenen als beschermde bevolkingsgroepen (_dzimmi's_), zijn geloof dat er een gemeenschappelijk goddelijk boek bestond waarvan alle geopenbaarde heilige boeken waren afgeleid (*oemm al-kitaab*), en zijn droom van de instelling van n oemma die de drie geloven van Abraham omvatte, waren verbluffend revolutionaire denkbeelden in een tijd waarin de religie letterlijk scheidslijnen tussen de mensen trok. En de Koran-interpretaties van militanten en fundamentalisten die zijn historische en culturele context negeren ten spijt, bestaan er in de grote wereldgodsdiensten weinig heilige boeken die andere religieuze tradities evenzeer hoogachten als de Koran.
(Reza Aslan)
Klik hier voor de bron.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Hier scheiden dus onze wegen zowel als onze denkramen, Joacim
> *


Op dit punt zijn wij elkaars politieke tegenstanders; ik beschouw het hele theologische veld als alleen maar geldverspilling om de indruk te wekken dat P. van Tarsus iets met de het Nieuwe Testament te maken zou hebben.
Internationaal bezien vindt er momenteel de tranformatie plaats om de 'botsing de civilisaties' (Huntington) te benoemen als de botsing der monothesmes (Tariq Ramadan, Reza Aslan etc.).
Die botsing dient uiteraard een samenleven der monothesmes te worden en om dit te bewerkstelligen is van twee kanten een terugkeer naar de bronnen noodzakelijk.
Plaats je dit in het Nederlands perspectief dan is het zeer de moeite waard om te overwegen de huidige constructie rond Artikel 23 van de Grondwet te vervangen door enkel openbaar onderwijs waarbij iedere leerplichtige de Waarheid van de Bijbel en de Koran niet onthouden zal worden.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_
> *
> af en toe besmeur ik hoogmoedigheid
> *


Abdullah Ibn Mas'ud, moge Allah met hem tevreden zijn, heeft gezegd: "De Profeet, Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem, heeft gezegd: 'Wie ook maar een druppeltje arrogantie in zijn hart heeft treedt het paradijs niet binnen'."

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door IbnRushd 




> Wat betreft je laatste alinea: laat ik het zo stellen; als er een kleine groepje beweren dat de islam geweld toestaat op onschuldige mensen, hou je dan nog vol dat de islam geweldadig is? Want qua verhouding heb ik stomweg gewoon gelijk.


Als het werkelijk een of enkelen zijn kunnen dat ontsporingen zijn en betekent het niet dat het geheel niet deugt, dat heb ik al eerder beweerd.
Maar het gaat niet om enkelingen. De gehele Moslimwereld is doortrokken van geweld en haat. 15 of 20 terroristiese organisaties zijn geen enkelingen. De theocratische landen Iran en Saoedie-Arabi zijn landen die terrorisme exporteren. De eigen onderdanen worden door respectievelijk revolutionaire garde en religieuze politie gemolesteerd en onderdrukt. Christenen worden vervolgd. Moslims opgehangen met een bouwkraan nota bene! De Taliban was helemaal een verschrikking. Vergeten de viodeo waarop te zien was hoe een vrouw in het stadion van Kabul letterlijk doodgeschopt werd? Hoe vrouwen met zuur in hun gezicht gegooid werden als ze een stukje gezicht lieten zien? Daarnaast zijn er honderden incidenten waarbij door particulieren Christenen vervolgd worden. De Palestijnen kiezen voor een teroristische organisatie ( ik moet er bij zeggen dat de corrupte zooi van Fatah ook niet veel beter is) maar waarom is er geen fatsoenlijke partij? Het Noorse onderzoeksburo Fafo heeft de mening van de palestijnen onderzocht, 35 % voor zelfmoordaanslagen, 65 % keurt de aanslagen van Al-Qaeda goed. In Nederland hadden 25 % van de Moslims begrip voor de aanslagen van 9/11. Moet ik nog doorgaan? De tientallen kerken die verwoest werden en worden? Vorige week ten noorden van Bagdad nog 5. In veel Islamitische landen wrden de kinderen in de schoolboekjes al haten geleerd.

Op de site (www.memri.org) is een interview te vinden met een gewezen decaan van de universiteit van Qatar, die ingaat op de vraag of zelfmoordterroristen toerekeningsvatbaar zijn. 'Is iemand die een zelfmoordaanslag pleegt bij zijn verstand?' Jazeker. We kunnen hem niet van krankzinnigheid beschuldigen. Er wordt ook wel beweerd dat zo iemand zich heeft laten misleiden door anderen, die hem tot zijn daad hebben aangezet. Daar ben ik het niet mee eens, net zo min als met de bewering dat terroristen jong en onnozel zijn. Welnee. Ze citeren teksten (uit de Koran) en hebben voor elk argument een tegenargument bij de hand.' Maar even later spreekt de man zichzelf tegen, door te verklaren dat de Arabische jongeren worden gehersenspoeld. 'We hebben ze niet geleerd in naam van Allah te leven, te bouwen, te scheppen. We hebben ze niet geleerd in naam van Allah verdraagzaam te zijn. We zijn er niet in geslaagd onze kinderen liefde voor het leven bij te brengen.'  () Het belang van zijn woorden wordt gedemonstreerd door een professor van de universiteit van Riaad, die op 18 maart op Al-Majd TV opriep tot haat tegen christenen en joden. 'We mogen geen geweld tegen ze gebruiken,' aldus de professor, 'maar we hebben de plicht om ze te haten.' 

Ook in prive verband gaat het fout, Moslims die hun vrouwen slaan (volgens de Koran) waardoor de Moslima's in de blijf van mijn lijf huizen 5x oververtegenwoordigd zijn.
Haal je neus eens uit de boeken vriend en kijk eens om je heen.

Waarom moet Abd-Yeshua de boodschapper zijn van geweld door Moslims gepleegd? En waarom wordt deze boodschapper onmiddelijk vermoord? Zou het niet de plicht zijn van Moslims om dit zelf bespreekbaar te maken? De enige die de moed had een misstand aan de kaak te stellen was Dolle Fatima.

Denk je dat ik het leuk vindt om deze dingen te vermelden? Denk je dat ik met plezier de wantoestanden opschrijf?
Daarbij realiseer ik me dat jij en Dolle Fatima nog het groene hout zijn, maar ik kan er niet omheen dat er heel veel, te veel Moslims zijn die van deze wereld een rotzooi maken.





> Waarom boeit het jou zo veel? Als ik jouw beide vragen positief beantwoordt, dan zou - geredeneerd vanuit jouw bovenstaande stukjes -je mij toch niet geloven, althans als je onderscheid kunt maken tussen islam en moslim.Het enige wat je wilt is winnen: het is je trots.


Helaas heb je weer een manier gevonden om de vragen niet te beantwoorden. 
Waarom zou ik je niet geloven? Ik stel de vragen niet om je te pesten en waarom zou ik willen winnen? Het enige dat ik wil winnen is de vrede, ik ben Christen weet je. Zalig de vredestichters zegt Jezus.
Kijk als jij gaat schelden heeft dat geen enkele zin voor de discussie, het is geen argument. Het kan echter wel het effect hebben dat ik geirriteerd wordt en terug ga schelden. Dat is escalatie en ik wil descaleren.
Daarom doe ik zo moeilijk over de vragen, ik wil de discussie zuiver houden, in plaats van schelden zou je voor mij moeten bidden.

Ik zal nog een poging doen om aan de hand van een beeld duidelijk te maken wat de verschillen zijn tussen ons.

Ik vergelijk de Islam met een boom waaraan vruchten groeien.
Volgens jou (en Fatima) is de boom volmaakt en hij staat in volmaakte grond (Islam beginselen). Er komen wel slechte vruchten aan (veel of weinig?) maar dat is niet de schuld van de boom of de grond. Ook als de slechte vruchten beweren dat ze hun groei ontlenen aan de grond is dat onjuist.

wat vind je van dit beeld?
Ik weet eigenlijk niet waarom volgens jullie de vruchten slecht worden maar misschien kun je dat aanvullen.

Dan nu mijn beeld:
Ik constateer dat er vrij veel slechte vruchten aan de boom komen.
Komt dat door de grond? Is de religie (de boom) toch niet volmaakt?
Als de grond en de boom volmaakt zijn waarom komen er dan zoveel slechte vruchten aan? Is er toch iets verkeerd aan de grond of de boom?

Ik wou het even hierbij laten

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> Behoorlijk lachwekkend. Ik probeer je steeds aan te tonen dat je argumenten niet deugen en dat je voornamelijk baseert op pseudo-conclusies waarin je hoopt te laten zien - wat voor een leek/onwetende begrijpend is - dat de islam (zonder inhoudelijke discussies) ook slecht kan zijn. Jouw argument is vooral gericht op de 'verschillende' interpretaties die men kan raadplegen. Hierop geef je echter geen argumenten, behalve een citaat van mij die ik in mijn vorige bericht heb uitgelegd (mulit-interpretabel). Verder aanhaal je rottige organisaties, die onder deskundige wel te verstaan absoluut nationalisten/internationalisten (anti)-imperialisten enzovoort zijn, en daarbij de islam als propaganda middel gebruiken. Hier ga je weer niet op in. Je redeneert op een zeer sluwe wijze, hopend dat weldenkende mensen erin trappen. Hoe kun je nou d islam vanuit een oppervlakige manier beoordelen? Kun je dat wetenschap noemen?


Zo komen we niet verder, je gaat niet in op mijn argumenten en zegt dan dat ik niet inga op jouw argumenten. Ik ga niet in op jouw voortdurend herhaalde dwang om aan te tonen dat de Islam vreedzaam is en ik geef je de motivatie erbij: het wordt een oeverloze discussie.
Een voorbeeld. In de koran staat dat een man zijn vrouw moet slaan als ze ongezeggelijk is. Ik heb op een website een lang betoog gelezen dat er eigenlijk staat aaien of zoiets. Tegelijkertijd wordt er in Spanje een Imam veroordeelt die een boekje geschreven had waarin hij aangaf op welke manieren een man zijn vrouw kan slaan zonder sporen achter te laten. Oeverloos dus.




> Die organisaties die je zo warmhartig noemt heb je tot nu geen enkele explicatie gegeven waar en hoe zij de islam bij betrekken. Tevens heb je geen enkel fatwa (uitspraak) bijvermeld die aangeeft dat aanslagen toegestaan is, gebaseerd uit de Koran/hadith, en vooral waarom!


Zie de verklaring van Bin laden CS





> Je zintuigen is genoeg bewijs. Reflecteer eens, man/vrouw.


Ik ga niet in op argumentloze nonsens.





> Vanuit een agnostisch perspectief heb ik gelijk. Voor christenen is het natuurlijk wat anders, zoals Wortel al een toelichting heeft gegeven. Verder gebruiken wij de bijbel niet als leidraad, aangezien de Koran het enige boek is dat gebruik mag worden.


Dat is dan jammer, zou je heel wat uit kunnen leren bv naastenliefde.






> Aha, de bewijslast ligt bij Roy. En je weet ook niet meer wat je gelezen hebt. Het wordt steeds vreemder met jou.


Natuurlijk weet ik wat ik gelezen heb, ik weet alleen niet meer waar . Ik heb geen tijd om op te zoeken waar. Ik veronderstel (maar ik heb Roy niet gelezen) dat hij geen man en paard noemt anders kon zijn opponent niet zo stellig beweren dat het een leugen was. Maar ik heb een vraag, als ik bewijs dat het niet klopt geef jij dan toe dat de Islam gewelddadig is?




> IRA was een terroristische organisatie. Dus de bijbel/het christndom kan ook - volgens jouw redenering (en dan speelt de verleden tijd geen rol) - ook op kwaadaardige manier genterpreteerd worden. Of de christenen het afkeuren of niet, dat doet er weinig toe en of er christenen uit andere landen naar toe gaan of in de naam van Christus handelen, daar kan jij geen oordeel over vellen. Immers wat je nu zegt, zuig je uit je duim. Of heb je een onderzoek verricht? Betreffende de inquisitie hoor ik je ook helemaal niets meer. Het feit blijft dat de bijbel op een onhumane wijze geinterpreteerd kan worden.


Natuurlijk kan de Bijbel op allerlei wijze geinterpreteerd worden, maar of de Christenen dat afkeuren of niet is wel van belang, dat is een van de verschillen met Moslims, daar zijn er nogal wat die staan te juichen na een aanslag.




> Ik ga er vanuit dat hij een christen is. Het is nu aan jou om het tegendeel te bewijzen. En niet zo krom denken aub: 'ik heb nergens gelezen of gehoord dat hij een christen is'.


Ho even goed lezen, ik schreef niet dat hij geen Christen was, hij is als Christen geboren, ik schreef wel dat ik geen intervieuw kon vinden dat er over ging of hij dat nog is. Maar mocht hij dat nog zijn dan heb je er inderdaad n gevonden.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Alweer: ik voel me heel erg thuis bij die Sura die vertelt dat de mensen van het Boek onder tranen herkennen wat eerder aan hen is neergezonden.
> *


Dit betreft Koran 5:83 en geschreven staat _al-hakk(i)_ de Waarheid, een van Zijn 99 Schone Namen: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...13#post2551913

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Zo komen we niet verder, je gaat niet in op mijn argumenten en zegt dan dat ik niet inga op jouw argumenten. Ik ga niet in op jouw voortdurend herhaalde dwang om aan te tonen dat de Islam vreedzaam is en ik geef je de motivatie erbij: het wordt een oeverloze discussie.
> Een voorbeeld. In de koran staat dat een man zijn vrouw moet slaan als ze ongezeggelijk is. Ik heb op een website een lang betoog gelezen dat er eigenlijk staat aaien of zoiets. Tegelijkertijd wordt er in Spanje een Imam veroordeelt die een boekje geschreven had waarin hij aangaf op welke manieren een man zijn vrouw kan slaan zonder sporen achter te laten. Oeverloos dus.*


Jeetje zeg. Jij geeft *geen* argumenten dat de *islam* een niet vredelievende godsdienst is. Organisaties aanhalen waarvan je de motief *niet* weet, behalve het feit dat er een aantal moslims het toejuichen met de gebruikelijke leuzen, zijn - hoe gek genoeg - *geen*  argumenten. Jij moet ons bewijzen dat zij (terroristisch organisaties) handelen vanuit de Islamitische bronnen? Dat heb je tot heden nog steeds niet gedaan. Tevens dien je een aantal criteria te gebruiken als vaststaande bewijs of als onderbouwing dat de islam ook niet kan deugen.

Het werk die zij handhaven is vrijwel dubieus en ontbreekt in zekere mate contekst. Het misbruiken daarvan gebeurt al eeuwenlang. Dus niets nieuws onder de zon. Alleen ik word een beetje gerriteerd van dat jij dat niet inziet. Jouw redenering is gewoon puur fout als je de islam erbij betrekt. We hebben bekend gemaakt dat er toch onvriendelijke moslims in deze aardbol rondlopen. Dit hebben ze te wijten met een te kort aan kennis. Het feit dat alle prominente geleerden en befaamde orintalisten de islam buiten betrekken ivm aanslagen gepleegd door moslims, wil je niet in geloven. Hoelang moet ik dit blijven herhalen? Als je hier je mening wil deponeren, schrijf het dan aub achter. Dan hield ik er nameljik allang op met deze zinloze discussie.

De interpretatie die je zojuist hierboven beschreven hebt over het slaan van vrouwen, ontbreekt een aantal belangrijke fundamenten. In de Koran staat niet direct slaan, maar geeft 'slaan' pas als laatste alternatief. Het slaan van vrouwen is niet het geval van breken en kneuzen, maar temeer een 'pedagogische' tikje. Het slaan van vrouwen gebeurt alleen in gevallen waar de boosheid bij de meeste mannen moeilijk bedwingt kan worden. Dit heeft in geen geval met het concept 'vredelievend' te maken. Juist de moslims wordt aangespoord om goed te zijn tegen elke mens, vrouw of man, christen of jood.

Maar definieer eens de term 'islam'. Wat versta jij onder de islam. Ik denk dat wij hier het e.e.a. verschillen. Het zal vast duidelijkheid schenken.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Zie de verklaring van Bin laden CS*


CS? Kun je geen link geven? Wellicht is dit wel de juiste voorbeeld waar d fout ligt bij de terroristen.






> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Dat is dan jammer, zou je heel wat uit kunnen leren bv naastenliefde.*


Je hebt waarschijnlijk geen idee wat allemaal in de Koran beschreven staat?







> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Natuurlijk weet ik wat ik gelezen heb, ik weet alleen niet meer waar . Ik heb geen tijd om op te zoeken waar. Ik veronderstel (maar ik heb Roy niet gelezen) dat hij geen man en paard noemt anders kon zijn opponent niet zo stellig beweren dat het een leugen was. Maar ik heb een vraag, als ik bewijs dat het niet klopt geef jij dan toe dat de Islam gewelddadig is?*


Ik snap hier geen bal van. Wat veronderstel je nou precies?





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Natuurlijk kan de Bijbel op allerlei wijze geinterpreteerd worden, maar of de Christenen dat afkeuren of niet is wel van belang, dat is een van de verschillen met Moslims, daar zijn er nogal wat die staan te juichen na een aanslag.*


Tijdens de kruistocht stonden ook de christenen toe te juichen, eveneens wanneer een christen dood werd veroordeeld, vanwege een ander dogma, dan het pauselijke. 
Het gejuich van bijvoorbeeld de moslims in NL toen er een aanslag werd gepleegd in WTC kun je nog behoorlijk een aantal socialistische factoren noemen. Maar jij moet per se de islam weer bij betrekken. Hoe krom kun je dan denken? Er is oorlog gaande in de wereld. Sommigen zien een oorlog tegen de islam. Intellectuelen bekijken zoiets toch wat genuanceerder. En tot slot de geleerden keuren alle zaken af als er de bron ontbreekt.
Maar staat er nou echt in de bijbel dat inquisitie geoorloofd is, althans de interpretatie daarvan?





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ho even goed lezen, ik schreef niet dat hij geen Christen was, hij is als Christen geboren, ik schreef wel dat ik geen intervieuw kon vinden dat er over ging of hij dat nog is. Maar mocht hij dat nog zijn dan heb je er inderdaad n gevonden.*


Ik heb ook niet beweerd dat jij hem geen christen noemt, alhoewel je een soort implicatie van weergeeft. Je wilde het gewoon niet geloven. Maar zal ik eens een opsomming geven wat het christendom hedendaags doet? Ik doe dit niet graag, maar als ik er werk van maak, mag je gerust van uitgaan dat ik met een waslijst kom.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> Jeetje zeg. Jij geeft *geen* argumenten dat de *islam* een niet vredelievende godsdienst is. Organisaties aanhalen waarvan je de motief *niet* weet, behalve het feit dat er een aantal moslims het toejuichen met de gebruikelijke leuzen, zijn - hoe gek genoeg - *geen*  argumenten. Jij moet ons bewijzen dat zij (terroristisch organisaties) handelen vanuit de Islamitische bronnen? Dat heb je tot heden nog steeds niet gedaan. Tevens dien je een aantal criteria te gebruiken als vaststaande bewijs of als onderbouwing dat de islam ook niet kan deugen.


Zou je eens in kunnen gaan op mijn stellingen of blijf je mij dwingen om op jouw eisen in te gaan?




> Het werk die zij handhaven is vrijwel dubieus en ontbreekt in zekere mate contekst. Het misbruiken daarvan gebeurt al eeuwenlang. Dus niets nieuws onder de zon. Alleen ik word een beetje gerriteerd van dat jij dat niet inziet. Jouw redenering is gewoon puur fout als je de islam erbij betrekt. We hebben bekend gemaakt dat er toch onvriendelijke moslims in deze aardbol rondlopen. Dit hebben ze te wijten met een te kort aan kennis. Het feit dat alle prominente geleerden en befaamde orintalisten de islam buiten betrekken ivm aanslagen gepleegd door moslims, wil je niet in geloven. Hoelang moet ik dit blijven herhalen? Als je hier je mening wil deponeren, schrijf het dan aub achter. Dan hield ik er nameljik allang op met deze zinloze discussie.


Geef nou eens antwoord op de vraag waarom het altijd Moslims zijn die dat al eeuwen lang doen? Of ga in op mijn beschrijving van onze standpunten, het beeld van de boom.




> De interpretatie die je zojuist hierboven beschreven hebt over het slaan van vrouwen, ontbreekt een aantal belangrijke fundamenten. In de Koran staat niet direct slaan, maar geeft 'slaan' pas als laatste alternatief. Het slaan van vrouwen is niet het geval van breken en kneuzen, maar temeer een 'pedagogische' tikje. Het slaan van vrouwen gebeurt alleen in gevallen waar de boosheid bij de meeste mannen moeilijk bedwingt kan worden. Dit heeft in geen geval met het concept 'vredelievend' te maken. Juist de moslims wordt aangespoord om goed te zijn tegen elke mens, vrouw of man, christen of jood.


Precies zoals ik schreef, jij spreekt weer van een "pedagogisch tikje" de Iman in Spanje was blijkbaar een andere mening toegedaan, hij schreef zoals ik meedeelde, een boekje hoe dat je het beste je vrouw kunt slaan zonder sporen na te laten. Behalve dat hij een tegengestelde interpretatie gaf als die van jou, was hij ook nog eens een stiekemerd.
Hoe het ook zij, een oeverloze discussie. Op mijn argument dat dit ook zal gelden van andere onderwerpen ga je niet in.




> Maar definieer eens de term 'islam'. Wat versta jij onder de islam. Ik denk dat wij hier het e.e.a. verschillen. Het zal vast duidelijkheid schenken.


Ik weet dat Islam overgave betekent maar als dat tot gevolg heeft dat er geweld gebruikt wordt betekent het dus overgave aan het geweld.




> CS? Kun je geen link geven? Wellicht is dit wel de juiste voorbeeld waar d fout ligt bij de terroristen.


Jihad Against Jews and Crusaders
World Islamic Front Statement 
23 February 1998 
Shaykh Usamah Bin-Muhammad Bin-Ladin
Ayman al-Zawahiri, amir of the Jihad Group in Egypt 
Abu-Yasir Rifa'i Ahmad Taha, Egyptian Islamic Group
Shaykh Mir Hamzah, secretary of the Jamiat-ul-Ulema-e-Pakistan
Fazlur Rahman, amir of the Jihad Movement in Bangladesh

Praise be to Allah, who revealed the Book, controls the clouds, defeats factionalism, and says in His Book: "But when the forbidden months are past, then fight and slay the pagans wherever ye find them, seize them, beleaguer them, and lie in wait for them in every stratagem (of war)"; and peace be upon our Prophet, Muhammad Bin-'Abdallah, who said: I have been sent with the sword between my hands to ensure that no one but Allah is worshipped, Allah who put my livelihood under the shadow of my spear and who inflicts humiliation and scorn on those who disobey my orders. 




> Je hebt waarschijnlijk geen idee wat allemaal in de Koran beschreven staat?


Ik heb de Koran gelezen en aantekeningen gemaakt, daar werd ik niet vrolijk van.




> Ik snap hier geen bal van. Wat veronderstel je nou precies?


Heel eenvoudig, de opponent van Roy gaf aan dat Roy loog. Als Roy man en paard genoemd had zou zijn opponent dat niet kunnen zeggen.




> Tijdens de kruistocht stonden ook de christenen toe te juichen, eveneens wanneer een christen dood werd veroordeeld, vanwege een ander dogma, dan het pauselijke. 
> Het gejuich van bijvoorbeeld de moslims in NL toen er een aanslag werd gepleegd in WTC kun je nog behoorlijk een aantal socialistische factoren noemen. Maar jij moet per se de islam weer bij betrekken. Hoe krom kun je dan denken? Er is oorlog gaande in de wereld. Sommigen zien een oorlog tegen de islam. Intellectuelen bekijken zoiets toch wat genuanceerder. En tot slot de geleerden keuren alle zaken af als er de bron ontbreekt.
> Maar staat er nou echt in de bijbel dat inquisitie geoorloofd is, althans de interpretatie daarvan?


Waarom telkens weer fouten van Christenen uit een (soms) lang verleden oprakelen? Heb je geen andere argumenten? Ik heb vermeden om het feit te vermelden dat Mohammed al in een vroeg stadium minimaal 600 joden heeft laten vermoorden. Laat ik het dan nu maar zeggen, hij is er mee begonnen. Wat denk je van het voorbeeld dat hij daarin gaf?




> Ik heb ook niet beweerd dat jij hem geen christen noemt, alhoewel je een soort implicatie van weergeeft. Je wilde het gewoon niet geloven. Maar zal ik eens een opsomming geven wat het christendom hedendaags doet? Ik doe dit niet graag, maar als ik er werk van maak, mag je gerust van uitgaan dat ik met een waslijst kom.


Ga je gang, maar ga ook eens in op mijn opsomming. Overigens is een antwoord van "jullie deden het lekker ook" nooit een rechtvaardiging van eigen verkeerd handelen. De jongste rel van de Moslims over een paar spotprenten in een Deens blad is een prachtige illustratie van het Moslimgeweld en de escalatie daarvan.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Onder het onderwerp "Islam religie van vrede" heeft dolle Fatima een topic geopend waarin ze poneert dat de Islam een religie van vrede is.
> 
> Daar begreep en begrijp ik niets van. Als bij wijze van spreken de lijken van slachtoffers van de Islam je links en rechts voorbij schieten hoe kan je dan volhouden dat de Islam een religie van vrede is?
> Terwijl Fatima en Ibnu maar door blijven raaskallen dat de Islam een religie van vrede is worden in deze week nog honderden onschuldigen gedood door aanhangers van de Islam en wordt in Sulawesi een gruwelijke aanslag gepleegd op Christenen. Maar dat mag niet gemeld worden, dan ben je aan het provoceren. Zo kan je inderdaad wel blijven geloven dat de Islam vreedzaam is, je negeert gewoon alle berichten die dat logenstraffen.
> 
> Daarover ontstond dus een discussie die door Fatima afgekapt werd door het z.g. negeren een methode om iemand monddood te maken.
> 
> Terwijl Fatima dus deze ondemocratische, intolerante en weinig vreedzame maatregel toepaste werd ik door Ibnu geprest om antwoord te geven op zijn stellingen. Dat is merkwaardig. Tewijl de een (Ibnu) herhaaldelijk aandringt op antwoord belet de andere Moslim(a) mij om te antwoorden.
> ...


Momenteel bewijst dat de islam geen vrede geeft, maar zoals hun profeet antwoord,
het zwaard tegen de ongelovigen..

En ik val dus als Christen onder een ongelovige!

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Momenteel bewijst dat de islam geen vrede geeft, maar zoals hun profeet antwoord,
> het zwaard tegen de ongelovigen..
> 
> En ik val dus als Christen onder een ongelovige!*



GOD DE SHEPPER, jou SCHEPPER is erALTIJD.

BID, GOD spreekt ECHT terug.
BID dat GOD in je KOMT!!

GOD zal spreken.

DAT is GEEN sprookje,
Als je ECHT geloofd in de SCHEPER, GOD DOET HET..

o.k Probeer het maar eens:

En zeg tegen jou SCHEPPER;
Uit mezelf ben ik niets.
Door mijn daden wordt ik nooit een kind van de Eeuwigheid.
Nee ik neem het LEVEN van de enige CHRISTUS aan.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Momenteel bewijst dat de islam geen vrede geeft, maar zoals hun profeet antwoord,
> het zwaard tegen de ongelovigen..
> 
> En ik val dus als Christen onder een ongelovige!*


Christenen zijn geen Kaafiroen (ongelovigen). Christenen zijn de Ahlul Kitaab (mensen van het boek).

2.62. Voorzeker, de gelovigen, de Joden, de Christenen en de Sabianen - wie onder hen ook in Allah en de laatste Dag geloven en goede daden verrichten, zullen hun beloning bij hun Heer ontvangen en er zal geen vrees over hen komen, noch zullen zij treuren.

2.111. En zij zeggen: "Niemand, behalve de Joden en de Christenen, zal ooit de Hemel binnengaan." Dat zijn hun ijdele wensen. Zeg: "Toont uw bewijs, aJs gij waarachtig zijt".

2.135. En zij zeggen: "Weest Joden of Christenen, dan zult gij worden geleid". Zeg (hun): "Neen, maar (volg) de godsdienst van Abraham, de oprechte: hij behoorde niet tot de afgodendienaren".

5.18. De Joden en de Christenen zeggen: "Wij zijn Allah's kinderen en Zijn geliefden." Zeg: "Waarom straft Hij u dan voor uw zonden? Neen, gij zijt mensen onder degenen die Hij schiep. Hij vergeeft, wie Hij wil en Hij straft, wie Hij wil. En aan Allah behoort het koninkrijk der hemelen en der aarde en wat daartussen is en tot Hem is de terugkeer.

5.69. Voorzeker, de gelovigen en de Joden en de Sabianen en de Christenen die in Allah en de laatste Dag geloven en goede daden verrichten - over hen zal geen vrees komen, noch zullen zij treuren.

5.82. Waarlijk, gij zult de Joden en de afgodendienaren het meest vijandig jegens de gelovigen vinden. En gij zult degenen die zeggen: "Wij zijn Christenen" het vriendschappelijkst vinden jegens de gelovigen. Dit is, wijl er onder hen geleerden en monniken zijn en wijl zij niet trots zijn.

9.30. En de Joden zeggen: "Ezra is de zoon van Allah" en de Christenen zeggen: "De Messias is de zoon van Allah." Dit is, hetgeen zij met hun mond zeggen. Zij spreken de woorden na van degenen die voor hen ongelovig waren; Allah's vloek zij over hen, hoe zijn zij afgekeerd!

3.113. Zij zijn niet allen gelijk. Onder de mensen van het boek is een oprechte groep, die het Woord van Allah in de uren van de nacht opzegt en zich met het gelaat ter aarde werpt.

3.199. En voorzeker, onder de mensen van het boek zijn er, die in Allah en in hetgeen u is geopenbaard en in hetgeen tot hen was neergedaald, geloven, zich voor Allah verootmoedigend. Zij ruilen de tekenen van Allah niet in voor een geringe prijs. Dezen zijn het, die hun beloning bij hun Heer zullen ontvangen. Voorzeker, Allah is vlug in het verrekenen.

4.153. De mensen van het boek vragen u een Boek uit de hemel op hen te doen nederdalen. Zij vroegen Mozes meer dan dit, zij zeiden: "Toon ons Allah openlijk." Toen trof hen de bliksem wegens hun overtreding. Daarna, hoewel duidelijke tekenen tot hen gekomen waren, namen zij toch het (gouden) kalf (ter aanbidding) aan, doch Wij vergaven hun dat. En Wij bekleedden Mozes met duidelijk gezag.

4.171. O, mensen van het boek, overdrijft in uw godsdienst niet en zegt van Allah niets dan de waarheid. Voorwaar, de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria was slechts een boodschapper van Allah en Zijn woord tot Maria gegeven als barmhartigheid van Hem. Gelooft dus in Allah en Zijn boodschappers en zegt niet: "Drie (in n)." Houdt op, dat is beter voor u. Voorwaar, Allah is de enige God. Het is verre van Zijn heiligheid, dat Hij een zoon zou hebben. Aan Hem behoort wat in de hemelen en op aarde is en Allah is als Bewaarder afdoende.

29.46. En twist met de mensen van het boek slechts op de goede wijze; doch zeg tegen de onrechtvaardigen: "Wij geloven in hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en hetgeen u is geopenbaard; en onze God en uw God is En; en aan Hem onderwerpen wij ons."

----------


## Abd-Yeshua

_Soera 98:6. Voorwaar, de ongelovigen onder de mensen van het Boek en de afgodendienaren zullen in het Vuur der hel geworpen worden, daarin zullen zij verblijven. Zij zijn de slechtste der schepselen._  

Dit vers spreekt over de ongelovigen onder de mensen van het boek. Kun jij me uitleggen Fatima, wat deze mensen van het Boek dan niet geloven?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> 
> 
> 
> Als het werkelijk een of enkelen zijn kunnen dat ontsporingen zijn en betekent het niet dat het geheel niet deugt, dat heb ik al eerder beweerd.
> Maar het gaat niet om enkelingen. De gehele Moslimwereld is doortrokken van geweld en haat. 15 of 20 terroristiese organisaties zijn geen enkelingen. De theocratische landen Iran en Saoedie-Arabi zijn landen die terrorisme exporteren. De eigen onderdanen worden door respectievelijk revolutionaire garde en religieuze politie gemolesteerd en onderdrukt. Christenen worden vervolgd. Moslims opgehangen met een bouwkraan nota bene! De Taliban was helemaal een verschrikking. Vergeten de viodeo waarop te zien was hoe een vrouw in het stadion van Kabul letterlijk doodgeschopt werd? Hoe vrouwen met zuur in hun gezicht gegooid werden als ze een stukje gezicht lieten zien? Daarnaast zijn er honderden incidenten waarbij door particulieren Christenen vervolgd worden. De Palestijnen kiezen voor een teroristische organisatie ( ik moet er bij zeggen dat de corrupte zooi van Fatah ook niet veel beter is) maar waarom is er geen fatsoenlijke partij? Het Noorse onderzoeksburo Fafo heeft de mening van de palestijnen onderzocht, 35 % voor zelfmoordaanslagen, 65 % keurt de aanslagen van Al-Qaeda goed. In Nederland hadden 25 % van de Moslims begrip voor de aanslagen van 9/11. Moet ik nog doorgaan? De tientallen kerken die verwoest werden en worden? Vorige week ten noorden van Bagdad nog 5. In veel Islamitische landen wrden de kinderen in de schoolboekjes al haten geleerd.
> 
> Op de site (www.memri.org) is een interview te vinden met een gewezen decaan van de universiteit van Qatar, die ingaat op de vraag of zelfmoordterroristen toerekeningsvatbaar zijn. 'Is iemand die een zelfmoordaanslag pleegt bij zijn verstand?' Jazeker. We kunnen hem niet van krankzinnigheid beschuldigen. Er wordt ook wel beweerd dat zo iemand zich heeft laten misleiden door anderen, die hem tot zijn daad hebben aangezet. Daar ben ik het niet mee eens, net zo min als met de bewering dat terroristen jong en onnozel zijn. Welnee. Ze citeren teksten (uit de Koran) en hebben voor elk argument een tegenargument bij de hand.' Maar even later spreekt de man zichzelf tegen, door te verklaren dat de Arabische jongeren worden gehersenspoeld. 'We hebben ze niet geleerd in naam van Allah te leven, te bouwen, te scheppen. We hebben ze niet geleerd in naam van Allah verdraagzaam te zijn. We zijn er niet in geslaagd onze kinderen liefde voor het leven bij te brengen.'  () Het belang van zijn woorden wordt gedemonstreerd door een professor van de universiteit van Riaad, die op 18 maart op Al-Majd TV opriep tot haat tegen christenen en joden. 'We mogen geen geweld tegen ze gebruiken,' aldus de professor, 'maar we hebben de plicht om ze te haten.' 
> ...


Als dit onderwerp je werkelijk en oprecht interesseert dan raad ik je aan om verder te kijken dan enkel de Godsdienst.
Ook Moslims zijn namelijk mensen en worden door meerdere sociaal culturele motieven bewogen, niet enkel Godsdienst.
Het zou in dit opzicht meer vruchten afwerpen om je eens te verdiepen in de huidige politieke situatie in de Islamitische wereld en de recente geschiedenis daarvan.

Enkele aanraders op dit vlak:

Een geschiedenis van God - Karen Armstrong
ISBN: 9041407766

Islam - Karen Armstrong
ISBN: 902341831X

Islam voor ongelovigen - Lucas Catherine
ISBN: 90 6445 017X

Mohammed - Karen Armstrong
ISBN: 90 141 0246 2

"Rovers, Christenhonden, Vrouwenschenners" - Amin Maalouf
ISBN: 90 215 9290 8

De Europese Harem - Fatima Mernissi
ISBN: 9044506099

Europese mythen over de Arabische wereld - Ranna Kabini
ISBN: 9025400736

De grote beschavingsoorlog - Robert Fisk
ISBN: 9085490014

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *Soera 98:6. Voorwaar, de ongelovigen onder de mensen van het Boek en de afgodendienaren zullen in het Vuur der hel geworpen worden, daarin zullen zij verblijven. Zij zijn de slechtste der schepselen.  
> 
> Dit vers spreekt over de ongelovigen onder de mensen van het boek. Kun jij me uitleggen Fatima, wat deze mensen van het Boek dan niet geloven?*


Er zijn onder de mensen van het Boek ook ongelovigen. Waarmee het onderscheid word gemaakt dat weet ik niet.
Op deze zelfde manier zijn er ook onder de Moslims ongelovigen. Je gaat niet automatische naar de hemel als je jezelf tot Moslim verklaart.
Alleen God kan zien wat er in de harten van de mensen zit. En of hetgeen wat de mensen zeggen en beweren, werkelijk overeenkomt met hun innerlijke overtuiging.

Wat betreft deze ayat. Het maakt duidelijk dat de Christenen niet als ongelovigen worden gezien. Maar zoals bij ieder volk, zijn er goeden en slechten.

----------


## Abd-Yeshua

> Er zijn onder de mensen van het Boek ook ongelovigen.


Dan zijn ze ook geen mensen van het Boek. Beetje kromme uitleg, vind je niet?

Je meent toch niet serieus dat er ongelovige moslims zijn? Dan zijn ze toch geen moslim?

----------


## DieSter

Ongelovige....dat woord kennen we in de islam niet eens, het woord is kuffaar, zij die "bedekken" en zijn die "ondankbaar zijn"... dat is de dichtere betekenis van kuffaar, en zulken vind je overal, ze schuilen achter boeken en achter godsdiensten maar hun ondankbaarheid is duidelijk zichtbaar en duidelijk merkbaar wanneer de waarheid tot hen komt maar dan dat ze het verwerpen alsof het niets was om dankbaar over te zijn en net alsof het mensen benadeelt.....ondankbaren dat zijn de lieden van de hel....

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Er zijn onder de mensen van het Boek ook ongelovigen. Waarmee het onderscheid word gemaakt dat weet ik niet.
> Op deze zelfde manier zijn er ook onder de Moslims ongelovigen. Je gaat niet automatische naar de hemel als je jezelf tot Moslim verklaart.
> Alleen God kan zien wat er in de harten van de mensen zit. En of hetgeen wat de mensen zeggen en beweren, werkelijk overeenkomt met hun innerlijke overtuiging.
> 
> Wat betreft deze ayat. Het maakt duidelijk dat de Christenen niet als ongelovigen worden gezien. Maar zoals bij ieder volk, zijn er goeden en slechten.*


mensen van Het Boek zijn Joden en Christenen.

Ik ben het met je eens,
GOD mijn schepper kijkt naar het Hart van mensen.
GOD wil dat iedereen geloofd in HEM,
daarom is hij naar deze wereld gekomen, zodat iedereen behouden is.
Maar als je het niet WILT geloven, dan is de zekerheid op eeuwig leven er niet!

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Abd-Yeshua_ 
> *Dan zijn ze ook geen mensen van het Boek. Beetje kromme uitleg, vind je niet?
> 
> Je meent toch niet serieus dat er ongelovige moslims zijn? Dan zijn ze toch geen moslim?*


Nee vind ik geen kromme uitleg. Iemand kan zichzelf tot iets benomen wat hij niet is, en zulke mensen zijn er onder alle volkeren. Maar aan ons mensen is dat oordeel niet.

Eigenlijk is het heel simpel. Veel simpeler als zo'n ingewikkeld iets als de drie-eenheid bijvoorbeeld en die begrijp jij toch ook? Dan moet dit toch niet zo moeilijk zijn.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Nee vind ik geen kromme uitleg. Iemand kan zichzelf tot iets benomen wat hij niet is, en zulke mensen zijn er onder alle volkeren. Maar aan ons mensen is dat oordeel niet.
> 
> Eigenlijk is het heel simpel. Veel simpeler als zo'n ingewikkeld iets als de drie-eenheid bijvoorbeeld en die begrijp jij toch ook? Dan moet dit toch niet zo moeilijk zijn.*


Voor een Christen is de drie eenheid niet moeilijk te begrijpen.
Zelfde als:

papa,politieagent,man,trainer.....Allemaal hetzelfde??!!

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Als dit onderwerp je werkelijk en oprecht interesseert dan raad ik je aan om verder te kijken dan enkel de Godsdienst.
> Ook Moslims zijn namelijk mensen en worden door meerdere sociaal culturele motieven bewogen, niet enkel Godsdienst.
> Het zou in dit opzicht meer vruchten afwerpen om je eens te verdiepen in de huidige politieke situatie in de Islamitische wereld en de recente geschiedenis daarvan.
> 
> Enkele aanraders op dit vlak:
> 
> Een geschiedenis van God - Karen Armstrong
> ISBN: 9041407766
> ...

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Voor een Christen is de drie eenheid niet moeilijk te begrijpen.
> Zelfde als:
> 
> papa,politieagent,man,trainer.....Allemaal hetzelfde??!!*



Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
Nee vind ik geen kromme uitleg. Iemand kan zichzelf tot iets benomen wat hij niet is, en zulke mensen zijn er onder alle volkeren. Maar aan ons mensen is dat oordeel niet.

Eigenlijk is het heel simpel. Veel simpeler als zo'n ingewikkeld iets als de drie-eenheid bijvoorbeeld en die begrijp jij toch ook? Dan moet dit toch niet zo moeilijk zijn.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Nee vind ik geen kromme uitleg. Iemand kan zichzelf tot iets benomen wat hij niet is, en zulke mensen zijn er onder alle volkeren. Maar aan ons mensen is dat oordeel niet.
> 
> Eigenlijk is het heel simpel. Veel simpeler als zo'n ingewikkeld iets als de drie-eenheid bijvoorbeeld en die begrijp jij toch ook? Dan moet dit toch niet zo moeilijk zijn.*


Drie eenheid is DE SCHEPPER

----------


## al-muslimeen

Salaam

Rinuz,

Daar gelooft u dan in h, maar heeft Jesus (Isa, VZMH) dat gezegt (Astagferullah) of hebben die grote mannen van jullie dat erbij verzonnen?

Het geloof in drie goden is heidens,vals en veelgoderij!
Vader, Zoon en Heilige geest zijn n God in drie Personen. (Johannes 1:1-2) (La Hawala Wala Qoewata Illa Billah)

Alleen Allah is de gids tot het rechte pad, Moge Allah (subhnah wa
ta'ala) je ogen doen openen.. Amiem

Wassalaam

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Als dit onderwerp je werkelijk en oprecht interesseert dan raad ik je aan om verder te kijken dan enkel de Godsdienst.
> Ook Moslims zijn namelijk mensen en worden door meerdere sociaal culturele motieven bewogen, niet enkel Godsdienst.
> Het zou in dit opzicht meer vruchten afwerpen om je eens te verdiepen in de huidige politieke situatie in de Islamitische wereld en de recente geschiedenis daarvan.
> 
> Enkele aanraders op dit vlak:
> 
> Een geschiedenis van God - Karen Armstrong
> ISBN: 9041407766
> ...


Nu had ik nog wel net geschreven dat IbnRushd zijn neus uit de boeken moest halen en om zich heen kijken en nu wil jij me weer in de boeken laten duiken. Maar alle gekheid daargelaten, is dat nu een antwoord?

Ik lees wel eens wat maar ik beweer niet dat ik alle in's en outs van de geschiedenis van de Islam heb bestudeerd. Wat ik wel gedaan heb is een bestudering van de aanleiding van de 80-jarige oorlog, die in ons land van groot belang is geweest. En wat was mijn conclusie? Dat er vele visies zijn op het gebeuren en dat iedereen wel een stukje van de waarheid heeft.
Ik ben er van overtuigd dat het met de geschiedenis van de Islam hetzelfde zal zijn.
Mede daarom beperk ik mij tot het heden, dan is er in elk geval geen sprake van misverstand over de feiten, hoewel als IbnRushd poneert dat er maar weinig Moslims zijn die geweld gebruiken probeert hij deze feiten nog te verdraaien.
Daarom heb ik een aantal feiten op een rijtje gezet.
Dat neemt niet weg dat er natuurlijk ook met de feiten in de hand veschil van interpretatie is. 
Ik heb aangetoond dat de interpretatie van het Koranvers over het slaan van vrouwen heel verschillend kan zijn, dat is niet weerlegd.

Kijk nou eens naar de feiten van de cartoons.
Wat zijn de feiten? Een onbekende Deense krant publceert een aantal cartoons over Mohammed. Maanden later worden door Moslims Deense vlaggen verbrand, grote protestbetogingen gehouden, doodsbedreigingen geuit, beloningen uitgeloofd om de tekenaars te vermoorden, producten uit Denemarken geboycot, Deense ambassade verbrand, gaan zelfs regeringen zich er mee bemoeien, een kolomschrijver ziet zelfs de mogelijkheid van een derde wereld oorlog.
Ik kan deze gebeurtenissen niet anders zien dan een bewijs van mijn stelling dat het opnieuw uit de praktijk blijkt dat de Islam geen vrede brengt.
Wat zou een normale reactie geweest zijn? Men zou een tegencartoon kunnen maken of een brief schrijven naar de betreffende krant, maar dat gebeurt niet, nee er vindt een ongekende escalatie plaats.
Wat hebben de Deense boeren te maken met de publicatie? Of de Christenen in Beiruth? En dan citeer ik nog maar eens waar jij een zogenaamd antwoord op gaf.

'We mogen geen geweld tegen ze gebruiken,' aldus de professor, 'maar we hebben de plicht om ze te haten.' 

'We hebben ze niet geleerd in naam van Allah te leven, te bouwen, te scheppen. We hebben ze niet geleerd in naam van Allah verdraagzaam te zijn. We zijn er niet in geslaagd onze kinderen liefde voor het leven bij te brengen.' ()

Dat is dus mede de oorzaak van de ellende.

----------


## Isa Akhbar

Waarnemert, ik geloof dat Dolle Fatima je (onbewust) een antwoord heeft gegeven op je vraag of schelden mag (zie pagina 9):

_29.46. En twist met de mensen van het boek slechts op de goede wijze; doch zeg tegen de onrechtvaardigen: "Wij geloven in hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en hetgeen u is geopenbaard; en onze God en uw God is En; en aan Hem onderwerpen wij ons."_ 

Mits je natuurlijk een mens van het boek bent.....

----------


## Isa Akhbar

Rourchid, op pagina 8 van dit topic schrijf je:
_En de Koran-interpretaties van militanten en fundamentalisten die zijn historische en culturele context negeren ten spijt, bestaan er in de grote wereldgodsdiensten weinig heilige boeken die andere religieuze tradities evenzeer hoogachten als de Koran._ 

Mag ik je erop wijzen dat Christenvervolging in Moslimlanden schering en inslag is? Dat kun je niet wegredeneren met historische/sociaal/culturele verklaringen. En ook niet als incidenten bestempelen. Het betreft hier regeringen van teveel landen. Of schaar je die stuk voor stuk onder de noemer militanten en fundamentalisten? 
Zijn al deze landen voorbeelden van een 'verkeerde' interpretatie van de Islam? Of zijn het alleen hun regeringen? Als dat zo is waarom laten de waarachtige volgers van Allah's 'vredesreligie' in die landen dan niet van zich horen?

Saoedi-Arabi, Iran, Malediven, Somali, Afghanistan, Jemen, Turkmenistan, Pakistan, Comoren, Oezbekistand, Eritrea, Egypte, Soedan, Libi, Irak, Azerbeidzjan, Marokko, Brunei, Nigeria (Noord), Tsjetsjeni, Tatarstan, Dagestan, Tadzjikistan, Djibouti, Tunesi, Qatar, Indonesi, Algerije, Turkije, Mauritani, Koeweit, Verenigde Arabische Emiraten, Oman, Syri, Jordani, Ethiopi, Bahrein.........
bron: opendoors.nl update van februari 2005

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Isa Akhbar_ 
> *Waarnemert, ik geloof dat Dolle Fatima je (onbewust) een antwoord heeft gegeven op je vraag of schelden mag (zie pagina 9):
> 
> 29.46. En twist met de mensen van het boek slechts op de goede wijze; doch zeg tegen de onrechtvaardigen: "Wij geloven in hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en hetgeen u is geopenbaard; en onze God en uw God is En; en aan Hem onderwerpen wij ons." 
> 
> Mits je natuurlijk een mens van het boek bent.....*


De "twist" was er dacht ik met IbnRushd, die gaat zich wel eens te buiten aan schelden, bij Dolle Fatima was er geloof ik nog geen aanleiding, maar evengoed bedankt voor je deelname.
Overigens is voor mij de tekst niet geheel duidelijk. Ik lees er een tegenstelling in tussen "de mensen van het boek"en de "onrechtvaardigen" (doch). Maar dan klopt het niet met de zin "hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en hetgeen u is geopenbaard; en onze God en uw God is En;"
Dat veronderstelt een eenheid.
En wat is de goede wijze?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Geef nou eens antwoord op de vraag waarom het altijd Moslims zijn die dat al eeuwen lang doen? Of ga in op mijn beschrijving van onze standpunten, het beeld van de boom.*


Weer eens zo'n geestig antwoordt: 'waarom het altijd Moslims (nb met een hoofdletter) doen. Neem jij jezelfs wel eens serieus?





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Precies zoals ik schreef, jij spreekt weer van een "pedagogisch tikje" de Iman in Spanje was blijkbaar een andere mening toegedaan, hij schreef zoals ik meedeelde, een boekje hoe dat je het beste je vrouw kunt slaan zonder sporen na te laten. Behalve dat hij een tegengestelde interpretatie gaf als die van jou, was hij ook nog eens een stiekemerd.
> Hoe het ook zij, een oeverloze discussie. Op mijn argument dat dit ook zal gelden van andere onderwerpen ga je niet in.*


Ik heb dat boekje niet gelezen. Heb je een link? 

Veel 'moslims' schrijven zoveel. En veel daarvan hebben geen basis. Maar dat is weer te hoog gegrepen voor jou. Want jij wilt alles simpel zien en dat je daardoor alle termen op een hoop gooit.





> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ik weet dat Islam overgave betekent maar als dat tot gevolg heeft dat er geweld gebruikt wordt betekent het dus overgave aan het geweld.*


Hou maar op. Als je niet eens normaal de islam kan omschrijven, dan heb jij het volstrekte recht niet om de islam erbij te betrekken.  :zwaai:  






> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Jihad Against Jews and Crusaders
> World Islamic Front Statement 
> 23 February 1998 
> Shaykh Usamah Bin-Muhammad Bin-Ladin
> Ayman al-Zawahiri, amir of the Jihad Group in Egypt 
> Abu-Yasir Rifa'i Ahmad Taha, Egyptian Islamic Group
> Shaykh Mir Hamzah, secretary of the Jamiat-ul-Ulema-e-Pakistan
> ...


Veel te onduidelijk. Heb je een link, nogmaals?






> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ik heb de Koran gelezen en aantekeningen gemaakt, daar werd ik niet vrolijk van.*


Het is maar net hoe je de Koran *wilt* lezen.






> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Waarom telkens weer fouten van Christenen uit een (soms) lang verleden oprakelen? Heb je geen andere argumenten?*


Jij beweert of jij redeneert vanuit een godsdienst. Daaruit concludeer je dat de islam kwaadaardig is. Om te laten merken dat het christendom zoiets niet toestaat, vermeld je het ook eens bij. Ik heb je laten zien dat het christendom net zo gestoord is als hoe jij de islam beschrijft. M.a.w. je bent zo fokking schijnheilig dat je het niet eens inziet.




> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *
> Ga je gang, maar ga ook eens in op mijn opsomming. Overigens is een antwoord van "jullie deden het lekker ook" nooit een rechtvaardiging van eigen verkeerd handelen. De jongste rel van de Moslims over een paar spotprenten in een Deens blad is een prachtige illustratie van het Moslimgeweld en de escalatie daarvan.*


Het milieu begint bij jezelf. Red eerst je eigen heil, dame!

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *De "twist" was er dacht ik met IbnRushd, die gaat zich wel eens te buiten aan schelden, bij Dolle Fatima was er geloof ik nog geen aanleiding, maar evengoed bedankt voor je deelname.
> Overigens is voor mij de tekst niet geheel duidelijk. Ik lees er een tegenstelling in tussen "de mensen van het boek"en de "onrechtvaardigen" (doch). Maar dan klopt het niet met de zin "hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en hetgeen u is geopenbaard; en onze God en uw God is En;"
> Dat veronderstelt een eenheid.
> En wat is de goede wijze?*


Moslims geloven dat alle volkeren op aarde dezelfde boodschap geopenbaard hebben gekregen. Ook Joden en Christenen, die het opgeschreven hebben. Maar daarnaast geloven we dat die geschreven boodschap vermengt is geraakt met onwaardheden en veranderd is. De oorspronkelijke openbaring is hetzelde en dat word hier dus benadrukt.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Nu had ik nog wel net geschreven dat IbnRushd zijn neus uit de boeken moest halen en om zich heen kijken en nu wil jij me weer in de boeken laten duiken. Maar alle gekheid daargelaten, is dat nu een antwoord?
> 
> Ik lees wel eens wat maar ik beweer niet dat ik alle in's en outs van de geschiedenis van de Islam heb bestudeerd. Wat ik wel gedaan heb is een bestudering van de aanleiding van de 80-jarige oorlog, die in ons land van groot belang is geweest. En wat was mijn conclusie? Dat er vele visies zijn op het gebeuren en dat iedereen wel een stukje van de waarheid heeft.
> Ik ben er van overtuigd dat het met de geschiedenis van de Islam hetzelfde zal zijn.
> Mede daarom beperk ik mij tot het heden, dan is er in elk geval geen sprake van misverstand over de feiten, hoewel als IbnRushd poneert dat er maar weinig Moslims zijn die geweld gebruiken probeert hij deze feiten nog te verdraaien.
> Daarom heb ik een aantal feiten op een rijtje gezet.
> Dat neemt niet weg dat er natuurlijk ook met de feiten in de hand veschil van interpretatie is. 
> Ik heb aangetoond dat de interpretatie van het Koranvers over het slaan van vrouwen heel verschillend kan zijn, dat is niet weerlegd.
> ...


Jij zegt heel de tijd dat je een poging doet om te begrijpen waarom Moslims soms tot geweld vervallen. Als je daar echt een antwoord op zoekt, moet je niet alleen kijken naar Godsdienst. Vandaar mij suggesties.

Maar moet ik uit je weigering concluderen dat de redenen je eigenlijk weinig kunnen schelen en dat je je conclusies al getrokken hebt? Dat je hier enkel komt om die conclusies te verdedigen/ propangeren?

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Jij zegt heel de tijd dat je een poging doet om te begrijpen waarom Moslims soms tot geweld vervallen. Als je daar echt een antwoord op zoekt, moet je niet alleen kijken naar Godsdienst. Vandaar mij suggesties.
> 
> Maar moet ik uit je weigering concluderen dat de redenen je eigenlijk weinig kunnen schelen en dat je je conclusies al getrokken hebt? Dat je hier enkel komt om die conclusies te verdedigen/ propangeren?*


Luister eens Dolle Fatima, moet ik boeken gaan lezen om begrip te krijgen voor het feit dat in Kabul een vrouw doodgeschopt wordt? Of waarom bij een demonstratie tegen cartoons in Denemarken de meute maar bij wijze van tijdverdrijf de Christelijke wijk intrekt om daar de zaak kort en klein te slaan?
De oorzaak is: haat tegen Joden, Christenen, ongelovigen en afvalligen van de Islam of wat daar voor doorgaat. En dat is niet van vandaag of gisteren. En al zou ik door die boeken de oorzaak van die haat te weten komen, wat ik betwijfel gezien mijn argumenten, dan nog blijft die haat over.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Moslims geloven dat alle volkeren op aarde dezelfde boodschap geopenbaard hebben gekregen. Ook Joden en Christenen, die het opgeschreven hebben. Maar daarnaast geloven we dat die geschreven boodschap vermengt is geraakt met onwaardheden en veranderd is. De oorspronkelijke openbaring is hetzelde en dat word hier dus benadrukt.*


"Maar daarnaast geloven we dat die geschreven boodschap vermengt is geraakt met onwaardheden en veranderd is." staat niet in de tekst en is dus een interpretatie waarvoor geen enkel bewijs is. Wat ik overigens niet begrijp is dat Moslims zomaar geloven dat Mohammed openbaringen ontving, jullie hebben daar alleen het woord van Mohammed voor. Normaal is dat je minimaal 2 getuigen moet hebben. Ik heb al eens meer aangetoond dat het aannemelijk is dat Mohammed nogal wat "openbaringen" kreeg die hem goed uitkwamen. Ten aanzien van het trouwen met de vrouw van zijn aangenomen zoon heeft Fatima Mernissie dezelfde gedachte.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door IbnRushd 
> Weer eens zo'n geestig antwoordt: 'waarom het altijd Moslims (nb met een hoofdletter) doen. Neem jij jezelfs wel eens serieus?


Het is in elk geval een antwoord, dat van jou niet.
Je laat je wel in de kaart kijken zeg door te suggereren dat ik met opzet een hoofdletter gebruik voor Moslims. Je kunt al mijn posts nakijken maar ik gebruik altijd een hoofdletter voor Moslims, het is namelijk een eigennaam.




> Ik heb dat boekje niet gelezen. Heb je een link?


Het stond gewoon in de krant maar hier is al weer een volgend bericht.
Het ging om het feit dat er veel verschillende interpretaties over dat vers van het slaan van vrouwen door Moslims worden gegeven. Daarop geef je weer geen antwoord.

http://www.dutchdisease.com/blog/index/.php?=392%20zoeken 




> Veel 'moslims' schrijven zoveel. En veel daarvan hebben geen basis. Maar dat is weer te hoog gegrepen voor jou. Want jij wilt alles simpel zien en dat je daardoor alle termen op een hoop gooit.


Hoor jij daar ook bij?




> Hou maar op. Als je niet eens normaal de islam kan omschrijven, dan heb jij het volstrekte recht niet om de islam erbij te betrekken.


Als de Islam mij er maar niet zou betrekken door dreiging en aanslagen!




> Veel te onduidelijk. Heb je een link, nogmaals?


http://www.fas.org/irp/world/para/docs/980223-fatwa.htm 





> Het is maar net hoe je de Koran *wilt* lezen.


Dat is een open deur, geldt dat niet van jou lezen van de bijbel? Heb je die gelezen?





> Jij beweert of jij redeneert vanuit een godsdienst. Daaruit concludeer je dat de islam kwaadaardig is. Om te laten merken dat het christendom zoiets niet toestaat, vermeld je het ook eens bij. Ik heb je laten zien dat het christendom net zo gestoord is als hoe jij de islam beschrijft. M.a.w. je bent zo fokking schijnheilig dat je het niet eens inziet.


Dat is alweer geen antwoord op mijn vraag waarom je steeds aankomt met foute gebeurtenissen uit het verleden en of je geen andere argumenten heb.




> Het milieu begint bij jezelf. Red eerst je eigen heil, dame!


Het volgende was mijn opmerking en vraag:

Geplaatst door waarnemert 
Ga je gang, maar ga ook eens in op mijn opsomming. Overigens is een antwoord van "jullie deden het lekker ook" nooit een rechtvaardiging van eigen verkeerd handelen. De jongste rel van de Moslims over een paar spotprenten in een Deens blad is een prachtige illustratie van het Moslimgeweld en de escalatie daarvan. 

Daarop geef jij dus bovenstaand antwoord, slaat toch nergens op!

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Luister eens Dolle Fatima, moet ik boeken gaan lezen om begrip te krijgen voor het feit dat in Kabul een vrouw doodgeschopt wordt? Of waarom bij een demonstratie tegen cartoons in Denemarken de meute maar bij wijze van tijdverdrijf de Christelijke wijk intrekt om daar de zaak kort en klein te slaan?
> De oorzaak is: haat tegen Joden, Christenen, ongelovigen en afvalligen van de Islam of wat daar voor doorgaat. En dat is niet van vandaag of gisteren. En al zou ik door die boeken de oorzaak van die haat te weten komen, wat ik betwijfel gezien mijn argumenten, dan nog blijft die haat over.*


Nogmaals: jij deed alsof je gruwelijk benieuwd was naar het antwoord. Ondertussen weten we dat dat dus niet zo is. Hoe het komt interesseert je blijkbaar niks, dat wil je niet eens weten. Voor jou staat vast dat het zo is, en hoe het komt. Stel je voor dat er aan dat vastomlijnde wereldbeeld gerommeld zou worden: afschuwelijk.

Dit is wat mij opvalt bij jou en bij Rinuz en bij Ab-Jesuha. Jullie willen alleen horen wat je al dacht. Het hele toon wat jullie aanslaan is er een van iemand die zijn eigen twijfels probeert te overschreeuwen. Geobsedeerd als jullie zijn door de Islam en zijn slechtheid en de arrogantie en felheid waarmee die stelling verdedigd word, zijn voor mij genoeg. Het is als de bekende homohater, geobsedeerd door potenrammen, die diep van binnen zelf met homogevoelens worsteld. Daarmee bedoel ik niet dat jullie je tot de Islam aangetrokken voelen, maar dat er twijfel bestaat over de eigen overtuiging, dat denk ik wel. Waarom anders lees je enkel dingen die in je straatje passen? Waarom anders die felle manier van doen?
Overschreeuwen. Snap je?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Dat is een open deur, geldt dat niet van jou lezen van de bijbel? Heb je die gelezen?
> *


http://www.tarifit.info/rif-pdf/injil-luqa-latin.pdf

http://www.tarifit.info/rif-pdf/injil-luqa-tifinagh.pdf

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Isa Akhbar_*
> Mag ik je erop wijzen dat Christenvervolging in Moslimlanden schering en inslag is? Dat kun je niet wegredeneren met historische/sociaal/culturele verklaringen.
> *


Indien dit om Christenen gaat met de mentaliteit van waarnemert..............



> _Geplaatst door Isa Akhbar_
> *
> Zijn al deze landen voorbeelden van een 'verkeerde' interpretatie van de Islam?
> *


Landen, provincies, steden, en dorpen worden bewoond door mensen en ieder mens is verantwoordelijk voor zijn/haar eigen interpetatie van Gods eisen geschreven in de Koran.



> _Geplaatst door Isa Akhbar_*
> Als dat zo is waarom laten de waarachtige volgers van Allah's 'vredesreligie' in die landen dan niet van zich horen?
> *


Lokale Moslimse vredesduiven zijn in Nederland al niet zo in trek bij de media (politiek en 'wetenschap'); dus is er waarschijnlijk nog minder belangstelling voor buitenlandse geestesverwanten.



> _Geplaatst door Isa Akhbar_
> *
> Saoedi-Arabi, Iran, Malediven, Somali, Afghanistan, Jemen, Turkmenistan, Pakistan, Comoren, Oezbekistand, Eritrea, Egypte, Soedan, Libi, Irak, Azerbeidzjan, Marokko, Brunei, Nigeria (Noord), Tsjetsjeni, Tatarstan, Dagestan, Tadzjikistan, Djibouti, Tunesi, Qatar, Indonesi, Algerije, Turkije, Mauritani, Koeweit, Verenigde Arabische Emiraten, Oman, Syri, Jordani, Ethiopi, Bahrein.......
> *


Dat zijn 37 landen en die hebben ieder hun eigenheid als het gaat om de staatsinrichting en in dit geval de rechterlijk macht. Evenzo hebben deze 37 landen allemaal hun eigen sociaal-culturele en sociaal-economische achtergronden.
Voor eventuele veranderingen die jij wenst door te voeren in desbetreffende landen kun je je wenden tot het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken dat hiervoor ingehuurd is door de belastingbetaler.

----------


## DieSter

Ik zie dat de meeste onwetenden onder de mens niet echt begrijpen waarvoor de godsdienstigen hebben gestreden dus hier is de chronlogie van gebeurtenissen die duidelijk staan beschreven in de koran:

1 de profeet nodigde uit naar de vrede aan gaan met de Enige God, en dus het verlaten van afgodendienarij,

2. de afgodendienaren werden hier boos van tot het punt dat ze de godsdienstigen begonnen te vervolgen om hun godsdienst.

3. de profeet en de godsdienstigen werden bevolen te emigreren omdat de vervolging geweldadig werd.

4. aangekomen in Medina werden ze nog vervolgd door de mekaanse afgodendienaren en vroegen sommigen om toestemming om te vechten in verdediging, er werden namelijk godsdienstigen vermoord door aanvallen.

5. Toestemming werd gegeven in de koran aan de godsdienstigen om te vechten in verdediging(het staat duidelijk in de koran dat er toestemming wordt gegeven aan hen om te vechten omdat hen onrecht wordt aangedaan)

6. De mekanen verloren een veldslag tegen een veel kleinere slechtere uitgeruste groep godsdienstigen en dit maakte ze zo woedend dat ze allianties gingen vormen met andere stammen in arabie tegen de profeet en de godsdienstigen met hem, en onder deze vijandige stammen waren ook joodse en christelijke stammen.

7. Het werd verplicht te vechten omdat de godsdienstigen en dus de godsdienst op het spel stond(zie de verzen over het vechten als verplichting")

8. Natuurlijk verloren de afgodendienaren en zij die met hen de godsdienstigen wilden uitroeien, want uiteindelijk heeft niemand het recht een ander te doden om zijn of haar geloof en godsdienst vrijheid werd een feit.

Met andere woorden deze oorlog is de oorlog voor godsdienst vrijheid en vrijheid van meningsuiting. Er is geen dwang in de godsdienst is hierdoor heel goed te begrijpen.

En wat de onrechtdoeners ervan willen maken doet er niet toe want dat komt toch tot een einde zoals we telkens weer in de geschiedenis zien.

----------


## lucida

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Ik zie dat de meeste onwetenden onder de mens niet echt begrijpen waarvoor de godsdienstigen hebben gestreden dus hier is de chronlogie van gebeurtenissen die duidelijk staan beschreven in de koran:
> 
> 1 de profeet nodigde uit naar de vrede aan gaan met de Enige God, en dus het verlaten van afgodendienarij,
> 
> 2. de afgodendienaren werden hier boos van tot het punt dat ze de godsdienstigen begonnen te vervolgen om hun godsdienst.
> 
> 3. de profeet en de godsdienstigen werden bevolen te emigreren omdat de vervolging geweldadig werd.
> 
> ...



Welke profe(i)telijkheden bood de islamitische "Mohammedmythe"?

1 het verschafte de moslims als tegenhanger van hun nietigheid en onbeduidendheid in de eeuwige maalstroom van geboorte en sterfte een opperste _gezag_

2 het diende als advocaat van de duivel in zover het de mohammedaanse samenleving - ondanks moord en doodslag - het beeltenis van _volmaaktheid_ opplakte, met inbegrip van de specifieke "dichterlijke vrijheid" waarmee zelfs de meest gewelddadige koppensnellers van Allah nog nog als godsvruchtige martelaars werden beschouwd.

3 het sloeg de moslims met blindheid, perverteerde hun geloof met een religieuze voorsteling aangaande de opperste godheid en gaf hun zodoende voor het meest noodzakelijke _adequaat_ verstand

4 het behoedde de moslims ervoor dat ze hun eigen armzalige bestaan gingen verachten, dat ze zich tegen het leven zelf zouden keren, dat ze aan hun _minimale_ verstand zouden gaan twijfelen.

De "Mohammedmythe" was een _heilige_ ligitimatie om je als moslim op te mogen blazen en gold als het grote tegengif voor de niet-islamitische geloofsimpasse: de islam als een zogenaamde religie van vrede die dit slechts door uitoefening van extreme onderdrukking en geweld in de praktijk kan brengen.  :vreemd:

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door lucida_ 
> *Welke profe(i)telijkheden bood de islamitische "Mohammedmythe"?
> 
> 1 het verschafte de moslims als tegenhanger van hun nietigheid en onbeduidendheid in de eeuwige maalstroom van geboorte en sterfte een opperste gezag
> 
> 2 het diende als advocaat van de duivel in zover het de mohammedaanse samenleving - ondanks moord en doodslag - het beeltenis van volmaaktheid opplakte, met inbegrip van de specifieke "dichterlijke vrijheid" waarmee zelfs de meest gewelddadige koppensnellers van Allah nog nog als godsvruchtige martelaars werden beschouwd.
> 
> 3 het sloeg de moslims met blindheid, perverteerde hun geloof met een religieuze voorsteling aangaande de opperste godheid en gaf hun zodoende voor het meest noodzakelijke adequaat verstand
> 
> ...


De profeet en de godsdienstigen zetten een beweging in gang waardoor godsdienst vrijheid overal zou komen te zijn (als europa het had verboden voor een "moslim" om zijn godsdienst te beoefenen in europa dan had je de hele islamitische wereld tegen europa zien vechten en uiteindelijk in nemen). Of denk je dat "de kerk" zomaar grote stappen terug nam van de onderdrukking van anders denkenden? denk je nou echt dat het begrip "islam" en de legers van islam niet meewoog in de keuze om mensen vrijheid van godsdienst te geven? maar hey je bent vrij in je mening en dat is een van de vruchten van het bloed zweet en tranen van mensen die zich niet laten onderdrukken door anderen noch het pikken dat ze gedood of vervolgd worden om hun godsdienst. Je bent dus vrij in je mening, maar het mag niet zo zijn dat meningen mensen er toe aanzetten om in boosheid anders denkenden te gaan doden omdat ze zo overtuigt zijn van hun leugens, want als iemand dat kiest om te doen gaat zijn of haar kop eraf. Duidelijker kan niet.

----------


## lucida

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *De profeet en de godsdienstigen zetten een beweging in gang waardoor godsdienst vrijheid overal zou komen te zijn (als europa het had verboden voor een "moslim" om zijn godsdienst te beoefenen in europa dan had je de hele islamitische wereld tegen europa zien vechten en uiteindelijk in nemen). Of denk je dat "de kerk" zomaar grote stappen terug nam van de onderdrukking van anders denkenden? denk je nou echt dat het begrip "islam" en de legers van islam niet meewoog in de keuze om mensen vrijheid van godsdienst te geven? maar hey je bent vrij in je mening en dat is een van de vruchten van het bloed zweet en tranen van mensen die zich niet laten onderdrukken door anderen noch het pikken dat ze gedood of vervolgd worden om hun godsdienst. Je bent dus vrij in je mening, maar het mag niet zo zijn dat meningen mensen er toe aanzetten om in boosheid anders denkenden te gaan doden omdat ze zo overtuigt zijn van hun leugens, want als iemand dat kiest om te doen gaat zijn of haar kop eraf. Duidelijker kan niet.*


Op de keper beschouwd is de profeet Mohammed evenzeer een onbenullige religiestichter, die aan een brandhoutje genoeg had om zijn openbaringen als een lopend vuurtje rond te laten gaan. 

Als het islamisme zich nou gewoon beperkt tot de eigen demografische grenzen van het eigen geloof, dan zou er helemaal geen botsing der religies (culturen mag ook) bestaan. 

Maar wat zien we 1.2 miljard moslimzieltjes vervult Allah nog steeds niet met een ultiem gevoel van goddelijke gelukzaligheid. Nee de hele wereld moet er _aan_ geloven. Dat maakt het islamisme ook zo _ongeliefd_ bij alle niet-moslims. En dat is tevens de kloof die door de (orthodoxe) islamgeestelijken zo extreem barbaars wordt opengetrokken.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door lucida_ 
> *Op de keper beschouwd is de profeet Mohammed evenzeer een onbenullige religiestichter, die aan een brandhoutje genoeg had om zijn openbaringen als een lopend vuurtje rond te laten gaan.*


Ach, vrouwen met hun emotionele geleuter.  :Smilie:  Alle neutrale orintalisten beweren het tegendeel.  :Smilie: 




> _Geplaatst door lucida_ 
> *
> Als het islamisme zich nou gewoon beperkt tot de eigen demografische grenzen van het eigen geloof, dan zou er helemaal geen botsing der religies (culturen mag ook) bestaan.*


Als jij nu je eigen polariserende gekrakel voor je houdt, dan zou de kloof wel eens kunnen dichten. Stormfront.nl is misschien een site waar je je emoties kunt (ver)vullen




> _Geplaatst door lucida_ 
> *
> Maar wat zien we 1.2 miljard moslimzieltjes vervult Allah nog steeds niet met een ultiem gevoel van goddelijke gelukzaligheid. Nee de hele wereld moet er aan geloven. Dat maakt het islamisme ook zo ongeliefd bij alle niet-moslims. En dat is tevens de kloof die door de (orthodoxe) islamgeestelijken zo extreem barbaars wordt opengetrokken. *


Nee hoor, je bent zojuist gedoctrineerd door de westerse media. Extremisten zijn in een kleine schaal actief. Meestal zijn het gewoon westerlingen die zich hebben (her)bekeerd. Eigenlijk kunnen we zeggen dat westerlingen (of ze moslims, christenen, joden zijn, doet er weinig toe) aanslagen plegen, vanwege de slechte sociale factoren waarin zij bevinden of bevonden. Denk maar aan die Franse rellen.

----------


## lucida

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Ach, vrouwen met hun emotionele geleuter.  Alle neutrale orintalisten beweren het tegendeel. 
> 
> 
> 
> Als jij nu je eigen polariserende gekrakel voor je houdt, dan zou de kloof wel eens kunnen dichten. Stormfront.nl is misschien een site waar je je emoties kunt (ver)vullen
> 
> 
> 
> Nee hoor, je bent zojuist gedoctrineerd door de westerse media. Extremisten zijn in een kleine schaal actief. Meestal zijn het gewoon westerlingen die zich hebben (her)bekeerd. Eigenlijk kunnen we zeggen dat westerlingen (of ze moslims, christenen, joden zijn, doet er weinig toe) aanslagen plegen, vanwege de slechte sociale factoren waarin zij bevinden of bevonden. Denk maar aan die Franse rellen.*


1. De eerste seksistische opmerking heb ik al weer iemand weten te ontlokken.

2. De term _neutrale_ orintalist is een oxymoron. 

3. Of ik nu wel of niet mijn mening geef; de religieuze, etnische, culturele, filosofische, ideologische, politieke en sociaal-economische segregatiekloof tussen moslims en niet-moslims gaapt daarom niet minder.  :baard:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Nogmaals: jij deed alsof je gruwelijk benieuwd was naar het antwoord. Ondertussen weten we dat dat dus niet zo is. Hoe het komt interesseert je blijkbaar niks, dat wil je niet eens weten. Voor jou staat vast dat het zo is, en hoe het komt. Stel je voor dat er aan dat vastomlijnde wereldbeeld gerommeld zou worden: afschuwelijk.
> 
> Dit is wat mij opvalt bij jou en bij Rinuz en bij Ab-Jesuha. Jullie willen alleen horen wat je al dacht. Het hele toon wat jullie aanslaan is er een van iemand die zijn eigen twijfels probeert te overschreeuwen. Geobsedeerd als jullie zijn door de Islam en zijn slechtheid en de arrogantie en felheid waarmee die stelling verdedigd word, zijn voor mij genoeg. Het is als de bekende homohater, geobsedeerd door potenrammen, die diep van binnen zelf met homogevoelens worsteld. Daarmee bedoel ik niet dat jullie je tot de Islam aangetrokken voelen, maar dat er twijfel bestaat over de eigen overtuiging, dat denk ik wel. Waarom anders lees je enkel dingen die in je straatje passen? Waarom anders die felle manier van doen?
> Overschreeuwen. Snap je?*

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door lucida_ 
> *Op de keper beschouwd is de profeet Mohammed evenzeer een onbenullige religiestichter, die aan een brandhoutje genoeg had om zijn openbaringen als een lopend vuurtje rond te laten gaan. 
> 
> Als het islamisme zich nou gewoon beperkt tot de eigen demografische grenzen van het eigen geloof, dan zou er helemaal geen botsing der religies (culturen mag ook) bestaan. 
> 
> Maar wat zien we 1.2 miljard moslimzieltjes vervult Allah nog steeds niet met een ultiem gevoel van goddelijke gelukzaligheid. Nee de hele wereld moet er aan geloven. Dat maakt het islamisme ook zo ongeliefd bij alle niet-moslims. En dat is tevens de kloof die door de (orthodoxe) islamgeestelijken zo extreem barbaars wordt opengetrokken. *


Het zijn anders de christenen geweest die de confrontatie opzochten.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door lucida_ 
> *1. De eerste seksistische opmerking heb ik al weer iemand weten te ontlokken.
> 
> 2. De term neutrale orintalist is een oxymoron. 
> 
> 3. Of ik nu wel of niet mijn mening geef; de religieuze, etnische, culturele, filosofische, ideologische, politieke en sociaal-economische segregatiekloof tussen moslims en niet-moslims gaapt daarom niet minder. *


1. Gefeliciteerd

2. Boeiend met je duur woord 'oxymoron'. Het is alom bekend dat mensen orientalisten onderverdelen in drie groepen: havik, neutralist (werken vanuit een agnostisch perspectief) en duif.

3. Waar ligt het probleem dan, o wijze Lucida? En waar haalt gij de relevante informatie vandaan, o wijze Lucida?

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Nogmaals: jij deed alsof je gruwelijk benieuwd was naar het antwoord. Ondertussen weten we dat dat dus niet zo is. Hoe het komt interesseert je blijkbaar niks, dat wil je niet eens weten. Voor jou staat vast dat het zo is, en hoe het komt. Stel je voor dat er aan dat vastomlijnde wereldbeeld gerommeld zou worden: afschuwelijk.


En dat zeg jij die zegt: De Islam is volmaakt, Mohammed is volmaakt en de Koran is volmaakt en op vrijwel alle argumenten niet ingaat. Je hebt zelf gezegd al zou ik de enige overgebleven vreedzame aanhanger zijn dan nog is de Islam vreedzaam.

Ja ik ben vooringenomen : als er in Kabul door een vertegenwoordiger van de Taliban een vrouw doodgeschopt wordt dan blijf ik dat gruwelijk vinden en een uiting van Godgeklaagd Moslimgeweld vinden, en er is geen boek dat mij op andere gedachten kan brengen. Wanneer keur jij dat eens af?




> Dit is wat mij opvalt bij jou en bij Rinuz en bij Ab-Jesuha. Jullie willen alleen horen wat je al dacht. Het hele toon wat jullie aanslaan is er een van iemand die zijn eigen twijfels probeert te overschreeuwen. Geobsedeerd als jullie zijn door de Islam en zijn slechtheid en de arrogantie en felheid waarmee die stelling verdedigd word, zijn voor mij genoeg. Het is als de bekende homohater, geobsedeerd door potenrammen, die diep van binnen zelf met homogevoelens worsteld. Daarmee bedoel ik niet dat jullie je tot de Islam aangetrokken voelen, maar dat er twijfel bestaat over de eigen overtuiging, dat denk ik wel. Waarom anders lees je enkel dingen die in je straatje passen? Waarom anders die felle manier van doen?
> Overschreeuwen. Snap je?


Denk je nou echt dat ik mijn Heer en Heiland, die zijn leven voor mij gaf , wil inruilen voor een man die zoveel levens genomen heeft?
En wat schreeuwen betreft zou ik de hand eerst eens in eigen boezem steken. Wie zien we dagelijks schreeuwen op de TV? Zijn het niet de Moslims die schreeuwen dood aan Amerika, dood aan Isral, dood aan het westen. Mag ik alsjeblieft zeggen dat ik dat niet zo leuk vind?
Na het vrijdaggebed gaan de horden de straat op om iedereen die ze niet bevalt dood te wensen. Wat horen ze in vredesnaam daar in de moskee? Vreedzame preken? En dan de straat op en dat toepassen?
Wat zou je ervan denken als de Christenen na de zondagse kerkdienst de straat op gingen en schreeuwden"dood aan de Moslims?"
Waar sluit jij al niet je ogen voor omdat je stug blijft volhouden dat de Islam volmaakt is? Ga je nog wel eens in op de argumenten die steeds maar weer aandraag? Dingen lezen die alleen in je straatje passen, waar haal je het vandaan? Ongelooflijk.
Ik begin steeds meer te denken dat Moslims niet in Allah geloven maar in de Islam en in Mohammed, dat zijn afgoden geworden.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Rourchid 
> url]http://www.tarifit.info/rif-pdf/injil-luqa-latin.pdf[/url]
> 
> http://www.tarifit.info/rif-pdf/injil-luqa-tifinagh.pdf


Zou je naar iets begrijpelijks kunnen verwijzen?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Lucida_
> *
> De eerste seksistische opmerking heb ik al weer iemand weten te ontlokken.
> *


De ironie ontgaat je waarschijnlijk.
Er is alleen maar aangegeven dat je je precies zo gedraagt als dat de westerse *man* zich dient te gedragen.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Zou je naar iets begrijpelijks kunnen verwijzen?*


De reden voor het plaatsen van de link naar de vertaling van het Lukas-Evangelie was jouw vraag of de Bijbel wel gelezen wordt.
Die wordt hier hier stug gelezen maar begrijpen is iets anders.
Vergelijk het boekje voor geometrische optica ' Zien en waarnemen'; je moet wel kunnen zien voordat je kunt waarnemen!

De bijbel lezen zegt dus niets, maar desondanks:

http://bijbel.oneway.nl/ (goed voor haastwerk)

http://bibledatabase.org (hier kan je een doorzoekbare Bijbel in meerdere talen downloaden incl. de Vulgata)

----------


## Isa Akhbar

Een studie naar het woord liefde in de koran (Hoebb Allah fi al-Qur'an) door Farid Mahally 

God is liefde. Wat aanvaard wordt als iets alledaags in het christendom is een zwakke weerspiegeling in de koran. Hoewel God is groot [ Allahoe akbar] een uitspraak van geloof, bevestiging en expressie is, is God is liefde [Allahoe moehibba] afwezig in de kenmerken van God.

Het woord liefde, hoebb in zijn verscheidene grammaticale vormen, wordt 79 keer in de koran gebruikt: De liefde van de mens voor dingen (15x), Menselijke liefde (15x), De liefde van de mens voor God (7x), Gods liefde in negatieve betekenis, dat wil zeggen: God houdt niet van (22x), De liefde van God voor de mens (20x). 

Over die laatste categorie:
Deze Soera's gaan over individueen die ontvangers zijn van Gods liefde vanwege hun _daden_ . Je zou denken dat deze positieve uitspraken van Gods liefde ons een openbaring van de persoonlijke en oneindige liefde van God voor de mensheid brengen. Wat we aantreffen zijn echter geen uitspraken van onvoorwaardelijke liefde, maar liefde gebaseerd op menselijke inspanning. 

Allahoe Moehibba of God is liefde wordt niet gevonden onder de 99 namen van God gegeven in de islam. Er is echter, de naam Al-Wadoed of de Liefhebbende, die gevonden wordt in soera 11: 90 als ook in soera 85: 14. In ieder geval vertaalt de vertaler het als vol van liefderijke vriendelijkheid.

Hoewel de koran vertelt over de liefde van God, wordt het in de meeste gevallen uitgedrukt in een negatieve vorm, God houdt niet van... of het is gebaseerd op menselijke voorwaarden voor zijn uitoefening. God houdt van degene die goed doet, de pure, de rechtvaardige, de betrouwbare, de geduldige en de volharder, degene die de wapens opneemt om voor Gods zaak te vechten. Maar waar is er ruimte voor een God die liefde initieert om het verlorene en het zondige voor zich te winnen? Waar is Hij die ons liefhad toen wij nog zondaars waren? 

Dit is in duidelijk contrast met de bijbel, die 409 keer liefde gebruikt. Het nieuwe testament alleen al noemt het 223 keer. 

Allah heeft geen liefde voor de mensheid. Zijn volgelingen worden door hun politieke en geestelijke leiders tot haat en oorlog opgeroepen; in schoolboeken, in de moskee, op televisie en radio en internet. En steeds weer meten de gematigde Moslims zich een slachtofferrol aan: 
-de extremisten zijn geen echte Moslims
-het zijn hun leiders die het doen
-er zijn maar weinig extremisten
-ware Moslims zijn er de dupe van

Als dat echt zo is, waarom protesteren de Moslims dan niet tegen het geweld dat de extremisten hebben geuit, ipv tegen de cartoons (en indirect tegen de vrijheid van meningsuiting, waar ze, democratie-zij-dank, notabene ZELF gebruik van maken) ? Hoe inconcequent!

Nee, liever de schuld bij de ander leggen: er wordt nu zelfs beweerd dat westerlingen de oorzaak zijn! 
_IbnRushd:
Extremisten zijn in een kleine schaal actief. Meestal zijn het gewoon westerlingen die zich hebben (her)bekeerd. Eigenlijk kunnen we zeggen dat westerlingen (of ze moslims, christenen, joden zijn, doet er weinig toe) aanslagen plegen_ 
Goebbels zou nog van je kunnen leren.

Ook bij de gematigde 'echte' Moslims zie ik geen boodschap van vrede. Zodra de discussie zich verdiept, wordt er ontwijkend geantwoord, genegeerd, verdraaid, gescholden, sarcastisch gedaan. Mooi voorbeeld hoor, Fatima, Rourchid en IbnRushd.

Komt dat omdat zelfs jullie Allah niet onomwonden zegt dat hij jullie liefheeft? Slechts regels om te volgen en daardoor misschien zijn liefde te verdienen? En ooit heeeeeeeeeeeeel misschien, als Allah het wil, in de hemel te komen? 
Lieve Moslims broeders en zusters, niemand komt in de hemel op basis van goede werken. Je kunt het letterlijk en figuurlijk nooit verdienen. Alleen een offer (ook in de betekenis van 'aanbod') van God uit naar de mensen, maakt de hemel bereikbaar. Dat offer is Isa. Ook weer uit liefde, om vrede tussen mensen en God te maken.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *De reden voor het plaatsen van de link naar de vertaling van het Lukas-Evangelie was jouw vraag of de Bijbel wel gelezen wordt.
> Die wordt hier hier stug gelezen maar begrijpen is iets anders.
> Vergelijk het boekje voor geometrische optica ' Zien en waarnemen'; je moet wel kunnen zien voordat je kunt waarnemen!
> 
> De bijbel lezen zegt dus niets, maar desondanks:
> 
> http://bijbel.oneway.nl/ (goed voor haastwerk)
> 
> http://bibledatabase.org (hier kan je een doorzoekbare Bijbel in meerdere talen downloaden incl. de Vulgata)*


Mijn vraag was bedoeld voor IbnRushd. De link waar jij naar verwees was naar een vertaling in het grieks en een mij onbekende taal. Ik heb overigens geen link naar de Bijbel nodig, ik heb nogal wat bijbelvertalingen in mijn bezit.
In de bijbel staan zelfs voor een leek al heel wat begrijpelijke dingen, als je die begrijpt kan je verder gaan. Een boek met verhalen en Godsopenbaringen, dat duizenden jaren omvat, dat eerst is doorverteld, daarna opgeschreven is natuurlijk wel wat moeilijker te doorgronden dan een boek dat door 1 man in een kort tijdsbestek is opgeschreven. Zelfs toen waren er al verschillende teksten mogelijk, zelfs zo dat de teksten die niet klopten gemakshalve maar verbrand werden.
Het mooie van de bijbel is dat de boodschap van begin tot het eind aanwezig is. In de eerste hoofdstukken van Genesis wordt de komst van Jezus Christus al voorzegd.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_
> *
> Extremisten zijn op kleine schaal actief. Meestal zijn het gewoon westerlingen die zich hebben (her)bekeerd. Eigenlijk kunnen we zeggen dat westerlingen (of ze moslims, christenen, joden zijn, doet er weinig toe) aanslagen plegen.[ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Isa Akhbar_
> ...


De associatie met Hitler-Duitsland (Goebbels) wordt eveneens gemaakt door de twaalf apostelische Deense cartoons die het doel hebben Moslims te portretteren als verstrikt tussen feodaal-agrarische samenleving en een moderne samenleving; de constellatie waarop Hitler-Duitsland gebouwd is met daarin de aan het zogenoemde syndroom van Adorno lijdende dadergroep.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> naar een vertaling in het grieks en een mij onbekende taal. 
> *


Dat is geen Grieks - maar Tifinagh (het alfabet van Tarifit) en de onbekende taal is Tarifit met Latijnse tekens.
In ieder geval ben je geen Graecus want anders was de geestelijke averij groter geweest.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> [b]
> Een boek met verhalen en Godsopenbaringen, dat duizenden jaren omvat, dat eerst is doorverteld, daarna opgeschreven is natuurlijk wel wat moeilijker te doorgronden dan een boek dat door 1 man in een kort tijdsbestek is opgeschreven.


Nu onderschat je volgens mij onze Joods-Christelijke roots.
Vanaf de prille begin van de Islamitische beschaving werden ook de Thora en de Evangelin uit het blote hoofd gekend door de _koerra_ (Koran-citeerders met Koran op hersenschijf).



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> In de eerste hoofdstukken van Genesis wordt de komst van Jezus Christus al voorzegd.
> *


In mogen zien dat Genesis het ongeschapen Woord van de Meest Verhevene is, is de verlossing in Christus.
Vanaf het begin van de Islamitsche wetenchppen zijn Thora, Evangeln (c.q. de volldige Bijbel) verplicht studieobject geweest aan de unuiversiteiten.

Soera Joesoef (12) uit de Koran is de wonderschoonste vertelling.
De laatste verzen van Genesis (37-48) vertellen het verhaal van Joesoef.
Genesis 38 maakt een zijsprong naar de handelingen van Onan, handelingen die in soera Joesoef niet beschreven worden.
De beschrijving van levensvraagstukken in de Koran is voor een jonger publiek toegankelijk dan de Bijbel.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Isa Akhbar
> _
> *
> -de extremisten zijn geen echte Nederlanders
> -het zijn hun leiders die het doen
> -er zijn maar weinig extremisten
> -ware Nederlanders zijn er de dupe van
> *
> 
> ...


welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
welles - nietes
etc.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *En dat zeg jij die zegt: De Islam is volmaakt, Mohammed is volmaakt en de Koran is volmaakt en op vrijwel alle argumenten niet ingaat. Je hebt zelf gezegd al zou ik de enige overgebleven vreedzame aanhanger zijn dan nog is de Islam vreedzaam.*


*

De Profeet was niet volmaakt en niet zonder zonden. Waarop baseer je dat ik niet op argumenten inga? Ik ben het gewoon niet met je eens en dat heb ik je keer op keer uitgelegd. Jij kunt geen verschil zien tussen Moslims en Islam. Het verschil tussen een wetboek en de overtreders, dat zie je niet. Zo kom je er nooit, maar das niet erg, want dat was je bedoeling ook niet.

[/quote]Ja ik ben vooringenomen : als er in Kabul door een vertegenwoordiger van de Taliban een vrouw doodgeschopt wordt dan blijf ik dat gruwelijk vinden en een uiting van Godgeklaagd Moslimgeweld vinden, en er is geen boek dat mij op andere gedachten kan brengen. Wanneer keur jij dat eens af?[/quote]

Hier hebben we het ook al weet ik hoe vaak over gehad. En toen heb ik ook al uitgelegd, dat het strijdig is met Islam, dat het niet mag, dat de daders zich moeten verantwoorden etc. Maar het belangrijkste: dat het mijn plicht niet is iets af te keuren waarvoor ik niet verantwoordelijk ben. Toen hebben we erbij gehaald hoe jij je ook niet verantwoord voor iedere Nederlandse pappa die zn dochter aanrand etc. Je weet wel.

[/quote]Denk je nou echt dat ik mijn Heer en Heiland, die zijn leven voor mij gaf , wil inruilen voor een man die zoveel levens genomen heeft?[/quote]

Ik ga nu mezelf even quoten om te laten zien dat je niet kan lezen.
"Daarmee bedoel ik niet dat jullie je tot de Islam aangetrokken voelen, maar dat er twijfel bestaat over de eigen overtuiging, dat denk ik wel."







En wat schreeuwen betreft bla bla bla bla bla blaaaaaaaaaaaaa


*Het is leuk geprobeerd hoor, nog weer een keer dezelfde aanklacht voorlezen. Maar inhoudelijk ga je er niet op in.
Mijn stelling: er heerst twijfel en crises en in tijden van crises zijn sommige mensen geneigd om bij hun geloof te rade te gaan en hierbij de kop in het zand te steken en te radicaliseren. Ja radicaliseren ja. 
Dat is een heel veelvoorkomend verschijnsel trouwens, radicaliseren in tijden van crises. De eigen twijfels proberen te verdrinken door steeds radicaler te worden. Je op te sluiten in je eigen, kleine, bekrompen maar o zo veilige wereldje, waar alles voorspelbaar en duidelijk is. Kijk bijv. naar Mohammed B. die radicaal werd nadat zijn moeder overleed. Een erg interessant psychologisch gegeven, waar ik nog nooit iemand inhoudelijk over heb gehoord. Op dat punt heb je dus gelijk: er zijn ook Moslims die zich aan dat proces schuldig maken.

Ik denk dat het belangrijkste is, gewoonweg te begrijpen dat Moslims ook gewoon mensen zijn. Mensen die zich niet altijd de wet voor laten schrijven. Mensen in wiens leven er meer dingen bestaan als alleen de Koran. 
En het volgende zou ik diep en lang over nadenken:
Duizend bomen die groeien maken nu eenmaal minder lawaai dan n boom die valt (Chinees spreekwoord).

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *
> welles - nietes
> welles - nietes
> welles - nietes
> welles - nietes
> welles - nietes
> welles - nietes
> welles - nietes
> ...


 :hihi:

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima [/i]
> De Profeet was niet volmaakt en niet zonder zonden. Waarop baseer je dat ik niet op argumenten inga? Ik ben het gewoon niet met je eens en dat heb ik je keer op keer uitgelegd. Jij kunt geen verschil zien tussen Moslims en Islam. Het verschil tussen een wetboek en de overtreders, dat zie je niet. Zo kom je er nooit, maar das niet erg, want dat was je bedoeling ook niet.


De Islam is volgens jou dus niet volmaakt? Ik dacht dat dat wel het geval is. Ook als ik lees dat Mohammed de nobelste mens is die ooit bestaan heeft krijg ik de kriebels, je zou het wel zeggen na de cartoonrellen. Ik zie wel degelijk verschil tussen wetboek en overtreders maar als er zo verschrikkelijk veel overtreders zijn vind ik dat je je af moet vragen of dan het wetboek nog wel goed is. Bovendien en dat heeft IbnRushd toegegeven kan je het wetboek (de Koran) op veel manieren interpreteren.

Citaat waarnemert:
Ja ik ben vooringenomen : als er in Kabul door een vertegenwoordiger van de Taliban een vrouw doodgeschopt wordt dan blijf ik dat gruwelijk vinden en een uiting van Godgeklaagd Moslimgeweld vinden, en er is geen boek dat mij op andere gedachten kan brengen. Wanneer keur jij dat eens af?




> Hier hebben we het ook al weet ik hoe vaak over gehad. En toen heb ik ook al uitgelegd, dat het strijdig is met Islam, dat het niet mag, dat de daders zich moeten verantwoorden etc. Maar het belangrijkste: dat het mijn plicht niet is iets af te keuren waarvoor ik niet verantwoordelijk ben. Toen hebben we erbij gehaald hoe jij je ook niet verantwoord voor iedere Nederlandse pappa die zn dochter aanrand etc. Je weet wel.


Jij vergeet steeds dat die vrouw doodgeschopt werd door een moslimregiem volgens moslimbeginselen, dat kan je niet vergelijken met een andere daad van geweld. Ik heb je ook al eens uitgelegd dat je ook niet kan spreken over een theologisch verschil. En wat is dat voor een raar argument dat het je plicht niet is om iets af te keuren waarvoor je niet verantwoordelijk voor bent? Precies datgene wat God in het begin van de Bijbel al afkeurt "Ben ik mijn broeders hoeder? Met zulke argumenten laat je duidelijk zien dat het je blijkbaar niet kan schelen als een sexegenote wordt doodgeschopt, "ben ik niet verantwoordelijk voor"
En op die manier zie je weer kans om een antwoord te ontwijken, dat wordt in deze discussie steeds duidelijker. 





> Ik ga nu mezelf even quoten om te laten zien dat je niet kan lezen.
> "Daarmee bedoel ik niet dat jullie je tot de Islam aangetrokken voelen, maar dat er twijfel bestaat over de eigen overtuiging, dat denk ik wel


 "

Dat kan je wel denken maar aantonen is wat anders.







> Het is leuk geprobeerd hoor, nog weer een keer dezelfde aanklacht voorlezen. Maar inhoudelijk ga je er niet op in.
> Mijn stelling: er heerst twijfel en crises en in tijden van crises zijn sommige mensen geneigd om bij hun geloof te rade te gaan en hierbij de kop in het zand te steken en te radicaliseren. Ja radicaliseren ja. 
> Dat is een heel veelvoorkomend verschijnsel trouwens, radicaliseren in tijden van crises. De eigen twijfels proberen te verdrinken door steeds radicaler te worden. Je op te sluiten in je eigen, kleine, bekrompen maar o zo veilige wereldje, waar alles voorspelbaar en duidelijk is. Kijk bijv. naar Mohammed B. die radicaal werd nadat zijn moeder overleed. Een erg interessant psychologisch gegeven, waar ik nog nooit iemand inhoudelijk over heb gehoord. Op dat punt heb je dus gelijk: er zijn ook Moslims die zich aan dat proces schuldig maken.


Eerst geef ik even weer wat ik schreef:

En wat schreeuwen betreft zou ik de hand eerst eens in eigen boezem steken. Wie zien we dagelijks schreeuwen op de TV? Zijn het niet de Moslims die schreeuwen dood aan Amerika, dood aan Isral, dood aan het westen. Mag ik alsjeblieft zeggen dat ik dat niet zo leuk vind?
Na het vrijdaggebed gaan de horden de straat op om iedereen die ze niet bevalt dood te wensen. Wat horen ze in vredesnaam daar in de moskee? Vreedzame preken? En dan de straat op en dat toepassen?
Wat zou je ervan denken als de Christenen na de zondagse kerkdienst de straat op gingen en schreeuwden"dood aan de Moslims?"
Waar sluit jij al niet je ogen voor omdat je stug blijft volhouden dat de Islam volmaakt is? Ga je nog wel eens in op de argumenten die steeds maar weer aandraag? Dingen lezen die alleen in je straatje passen, waar haal je het vandaan? Ongelooflijk.
Ik begin steeds meer te denken dat Moslims niet in Allah geloven maar in de Islam en in Mohammed, dat zijn afgoden geworden.

Waar ga je nu niet op in?

a) Het schreeuwen. Je poogt dat in het kader van crises enz. te plaatsen, maar waarom is er nu ineens crisis? De volkskrant publiceerde al in september de cartoons en dan zijn er nu pas demonstranten in Maastricht?
b) Het feit dat het in veel gevallen na het vrijdaggebed plaats vindt.
c) De vergelijking die ik maakte tussen kerkgangers en moskeegangers. Dat schreef ik om je te laten inzien wat een impact het heeft op andersdenkenden. Door dat blabla te noemen minacht je wel deze impact.
d) Dat je niet ingaat op mijn argumenten (zie a,b en c en e)
e) Dat je feiten negeert en bagatelliseert die niet in je straatje passen.
f) Dat Moslims meer in de Islam en Mohammed geloven dan in Allah




> Ik denk dat het belangrijkste is, gewoonweg te begrijpen dat Moslims ook gewoon mensen zijn. Mensen die zich niet altijd de wet voor laten schrijven. Mensen in wiens leven er meer dingen bestaan als alleen de Koran. 
> En het volgende zou ik diep en lang over nadenken:
> Duizend bomen die groeien maken nu eenmaal minder lawaai dan n boom die valt (Chinees spreekwoord).


Ik heb er alle begrip voor

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *. Bovendien en dat heeft IbnRushd toegegeven kan je het wetboek (de Koran) op veel manieren interpreteren.
> 
> *


Ik heb niets toegegeven. *Ik*  heb het gezegd en kort gexpliciteerd. Jij, daarentegen, misbruikt mijn halve citaten en intercaleert het in jouw voldoening (zinnen).

Dusver heb ik multi-interpretabel uitgedrukt in de juiste contekst, gerelateerd op een stelling van Chirpy. 

Multi-interpretabel - voor alle duidelijkheid - komt hoofdzakelijk, maar 'marginaal' (Koran) voor in de islamitische jurisprudentie (_fiqh al-mu'amalat_ ). Het draait altijd om gedetailleerde handelingen die bij een rit behoort.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Ik heb niets toegegeven. Ik  heb het gezegd en kort gexpliciteerd. Jij, daarentegen, misbruikt mijn halve citaten en intercaleert het in jouw voldoening (zinnen).
> 
> Dusver heb ik multi-interpretabel uitgedrukt in de juiste contekst, gerelateerd op een stelling van Chirpy. 
> 
> Multi-interpretabel - voor alle duidelijkheid - komt hoofdzakelijk, maar 'marginaal' (Koran) voor in de islamitische jurisprudentie (fiqh al-mu'amalat ). Het draait altijd om gedetailleerde handelingen die bij een rit behoort.*


Hier kan ik niets mee, is de Koran nu wel of niet voor meerderlei uitleg vatbaar ja of nee?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Hier kan ik niets mee, is de Koran nu wel of niet voor meerderlei uitleg vatbaar ja of nee?*


Natuurlijk, anders waren er niet zo veel stromingen geweest in de islam. Daarintegen zijn sommige zaken uit de koran zo simpel als wat en niet multi-interpretabel. Zoals doe de shalat en geef zakat.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Natuurlijk, anders waren er niet zo veel stromingen geweest in de islam. Daarintegen zijn sommige zaken uit de koran zo simpel als wat en niet multi-interpretabel. Zoals doe de shalat en geef zakat.*


Dat is mooi maar daar kom je niet zo ver mee.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Dat is mooi maar daar kom je niet zo ver mee.*


Met zon opmerking ook niet.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Met zon opmerking ook niet.*


Het ging er om of de Koran duidelijk was in alle opzichten, dat is ze niet. Het vermelden van enkele duidelijke zaken is een dooddoener. Daarom antwoordde ik "daar schiet je niet mee op". Een opmerking die zeker hout snijdt. Maar als je gelijk wil hebben, laat maar.

----------


## de blauwe mol

hey waarnemert........ de islam beleef je persoonlijk

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Het ging er om of de Koran duidelijk was in alle opzichten, dat is ze niet. Het vermelden van enkele duidelijke zaken is een dooddoener. Daarom antwoordde ik "daar schiet je niet mee op". Een opmerking die zeker hout snijdt. Maar als je gelijk wil hebben, laat maar.*


Sorrie hoor.. op je teentjes getrapt.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Hier kan ik niets mee, is de Koran nu wel of niet voor meerderlei uitleg vatbaar ja of nee?*


Ja, de Koran is meerduidig. Echter, voor slechts begrensde mogelijkheden, en niet meer dan onderdelen van een devotie. Over jihaad en overeenkomstige pilaren, daar zijn de geleerden er unaniem over.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> [B]De Islam is volgens jou dus niet volmaakt? Ik dacht dat dat wel het geval is. Ook als ik lees dat Mohammed de nobelste mens is die ooit bestaan heeft krijg ik de kriebels, je zou het wel zeggen na de cartoonrellen. Ik zie wel degelijk verschil tussen wetboek en overtreders maar als er zo verschrikkelijk veel overtreders zijn vind ik dat je je af moet vragen of dan het wetboek nog wel goed is. Bovendien en dat heeft IbnRushd toegegeven kan je het wetboek (de Koran) op veel manieren interpreteren.


Zucht. Nogmaals: de profeet was niet perfect en niet zonder zonden. De Islam is een levenswijze afkomstig van God, die wel perfect is. Begrijp je nu het verschil?

Verder.
Beste meneertje, er wonen alleen al in Europa 35 miljoen Moslims, dat was in 2005. En daarbij zijn de bekeerde Europeanen niet meegerekend. Als we voor het gemak even aannemen dat de hofstadgroep ook terorristen zijn dan maakt dat (5 in Londen + 1 Mohammed B. + 12 Madrid + 12 Hofstadgroep) precies 30 geweldadige Moslims. Oke 30 op de 35 miljoen. Maar als je dat allemaal ongelooflijk vind, bedenk dit dan eens. Als van die 35 miljoen Moslims, er 10% geweldadig zouden zijn (wat nog altijd een significante minderheid is), dan zouden dat 3.500.000 Moslims zijn. Denk jij nou werkelijk dat het met 3 en een half miljoen geweldadige Moslims hier nog steeds zo rustig en vredig zou zijn??
Mijn boodschap: relativeer in Godsnaam nou eens. Van die paar (ja paar ja, relatief gezien!) schreeuwlelijken ben je veel te veel onder de indruk.






> a) Het schreeuwen. Je poogt dat in het kader van crises enz. te plaatsen, maar waarom is er nu ineens crisis? De volkskrant publiceerde al in september de cartoons en dan zijn er nu pas demonstranten in Maastricht?


Ik bedoelde niet schreeuwen over cartoons. Daar hadden we het helemaal niet over. dat jij wakkeer ligt van 30 kleuters kan ik ook niet helpen.
Ik had het over de toon die jij aanslaat en wat dat zegt over je eigen standvastigheid in geloof.




> b) Het feit dat het in veel gevallen na het vrijdaggebed plaats vindt.


volkophitsing noemt men dat




> c) De vergelijking die ik maakte tussen kerkgangers en moskeegangers. Dat schreef ik om je te laten inzien wat een impact het heeft op andersdenkenden. Door dat blabla te noemen minacht je wel deze impact.
> d) Dat je niet ingaat op mijn argumenten (zie a,b en c en e)
> e) Dat je feiten negeert en bagatelliseert die niet in je straatje passen.
> f) Dat Moslims meer in de Islam en Mohammed geloven dan in Allah


De rest slaat gewoon nergens op.
Aan e maak je je zelf ook schuldig en je laatste stelling is al helemaal van de zotten.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Zucht. Nogmaals: de profeet was niet perfect en niet zonder zonden. De Islam is een levenswijze afkomstig van God, die wel perfect is. Begrijp je nu het verschil?


Ik kan het niet helpen dat ik wel eens in de war raak, de een, jij, vind niet dat Mohammed zonder zonde was, de ander Ibnu wel. Dat jij vindt dat de Islam volmaakt is was mij ook bekend, ik ben van mening dat een religie die zoveel geweld in haar uitwerking doet ook niet volmaakt is, maar dat wist je van mij ook wel denk ik.





> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Verder.
> Beste meneertje, er wonen alleen al in Europa 35 miljoen Moslims, dat was in 2005. En daarbij zijn de bekeerde Europeanen niet meegerekend. Als we voor het gemak even aannemen dat de hofstadgroep ook terorristen zijn dan maakt dat (5 in Londen + 1 Mohammed B. + 12 Madrid + 12 Hofstadgroep) precies 30 geweldadige Moslims. Oke 30 op de 35 miljoen. Maar als je dat allemaal ongelooflijk vind, bedenk dit dan eens. Als van die 35 miljoen Moslims, er 10% geweldadig zouden zijn (wat nog altijd een significante minderheid is), dan zouden dat 3.500.000 Moslims zijn. Denk jij nou werkelijk dat het met 3 en een half miljoen geweldadige Moslims hier nog steeds zo rustig en vredig zou zijn??


Ik zou niet zo zeker zijn van die 35 millioen, in Nederland zouden het er 1 millioen zijn. Hans Jansen heeft daar al eens wat overgeschreven. In je haast om de aantallen te bagatelliseren vergeet je nogal wat. Maar verder maak je de fout om alleen gepakte gewelddadigen te tellen. Helaas geldt hier hetzelfde als voor gewone criminelen, ze opereren stiekum. De AIVD schat het aantal potentiele terrorristen alleen in Nederland op 200. Verder is er ook geen inzicht hoeveel idioten er naar Tsetsjeni, Irak, Afghanistan gaan. Ik spreek nog maar niet over het aantal sympatisanten. We praten over gewelddadige Moslims, wat denk je van de 2 theocratische staten Saoudi-Arabi en Iran?
Zij exporteren terrorrisme en terroriseren hun eigen onderdanen. Weet je niet dat er honderduizenden uit Iran gevlucht zijn? Wat te denken van de 10 a 20 terroristische moslimorganisaties? En wat moet ik vinden van de honderduizenden die naar aanleiding van de cartoons de straat opgingen en dood aan iedereen schreeuwden? Als je ze tanks gegeven had zouden ze zo Europa binnengereden zijn. Ik voeg daar nog aan toe de haat waarin vele Moslims worden opgevoed en die hen er toe brengt om Christenen te molesteren. Wie wind zaait zal storm oogsten! 




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Mijn boodschap: relativeer in Godsnaam nou eens. Van die paar (ja paar ja, relatief gezien!) schreeuwlelijken ben je veel te veel onder de indruk.


Jij vind dat ik moet relativeren, ik vind dat jij bagataliseert. Het Nederlandse volk vindt voor 50 % dat de Islam een bedreiging is. Je kan dat afdoen als een gevoel dat niet overeenkomt met de feiten. Maar je kan er niet omheen dat die mensen dat vinden. Waar rook is is vuur!
Zelfs al zouden maar een paar Moslims terorristen zijn dan is hun invloed enorm.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Ik bedoelde niet schreeuwen over cartoons. Daar hadden we het helemaal niet over. dat jij wakkeer ligt van 30 kleuters kan ik ook niet helpen.
> Ik had het over de toon die jij aanslaat en wat dat zegt over je eigen standvastigheid in geloof.


Die opmerking van jou over schreeuwen was een open deur, daar wilde ik wel intrappen in het belang van de discussie want het schreeuwen van de anti-cartoonisten is juist een bewijs dat ze niet erg geloven in het geloof dat Allah de cartoonisten wel zal straffen.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> volkophitsing noemt men dat


De link die ik legde tussen de reactie na een kerkdienst en de reactie na het vrijdaggebed was om je te laten inzien welk een impact dat heeft. Die boodschap is zeker niet aangekomen, anders kan ik je reactie niet begrijpen. Ik zou je willen vragen probeer nou eens in die spiegel te kijken en sluit niet altijd je ogen voor de gebeurtenissen.





> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> De rest slaat gewoon nergens op.
> Aan e maak je je zelf ook schuldig en je laatste stelling is al helemaal van de zotten.


Probeer nou eens op mijn argumenten in te gaan.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> [B]Ik kan het niet helpen dat ik wel eens in de war raak, de een, jij, vind niet dat Mohammed zonder zonde was, de ander Ibnu wel. Dat jij vindt dat de Islam volmaakt is was mij ook bekend, ik ben van mening dat een religie die zoveel geweld in haar uitwerking doet ook niet volmaakt is, maar dat wist je van mij ook wel denk ik.


Oke.






> Ik zou niet zo zeker zijn van die 35 millioen, in Nederland zouden het er 1 millioen zijn. Hans Jansen heeft daar al eens wat overgeschreven. In je haast om de aantallen te bagatelliseren vergeet je nogal wat. Maar verder maak je de fout om alleen gepakte gewelddadigen te tellen. Helaas geldt hier hetzelfde als voor gewone criminelen, ze opereren stiekum. De AIVD schat het aantal potentiele terrorristen alleen in Nederland op 200. Verder is er ook geen inzicht hoeveel idioten er naar Tsetsjeni, Irak, Afghanistan gaan. Ik spreek nog maar niet over het aantal sympatisanten.


Ik zal je even het hele verhaal geven voor de duidelijkheid:
_Europa telt 53 miljoen moslims

Islam in Euopa

WO 19 okt 2005 | 12.43
In Europa wonen inmiddels ruim 53 miljoen moslims, van wie ongeveer 14 miljoen in de landen die tot de Europese Unie behoren. Dat blijkt uit de jongste cijfers van het Zentral-Institut Islam-Archiv-Deutschland, gevestigd in het Duitse Soest.

Tot nu toe hield het instituut een aantal van 52,2 miljoen moslims aan. Dat het nu uitkomt op ruim 53 miljoen komt doordat ambtenaren in de verschillende landen exactere cijfers konden geven, aldus directeur M. Salim Abdullah tegenover de Duitse protestantse nieuwsdienst Idea.

De meeste moslims binnen de EU wonen in Frankrijk (5,5 miljoen), Duitsland (3,2 miljoen), Groot-Brittanni (1,5 miljoen) en Itali (1 miljoen). In Oostenrijk ligt hun aantal op 350.000 en in Zwitserland op 330.000. De meeste moslims in Europa bevinden zich in Rusland (25 miljoen) en in het Europese deel van Turkije (5,9 miljoen). Nederland telt naar schatting zon 950.000 moslims.

Het aantal moslims met een Duits paspoort nadert, aldus het islaminstituut, de miljoen: 950.276 moslims zijn Duits staatsburger. Van hen zijn er 14.352 autochtoon Duitser.

Volgens het Zentral-Insitut is de islam een jonge religie: het aantal moslimkinderen en -jongeren in Duitsland bedraagt 850.000. Van hen bezocht 21,8 procent de door islamitische organisaties en moskeen aangeboden korancursus.

Het moskeebezoek in Duitsland nam tussen half 2004 en dit jaar verder toe, aldus de cijfers. Aan het dagelijkse moskeegebed nemen rond de 200.000 moslims deel (een toename van 11,1 procent) en aan het vrijdaggebed 493.000 (11,5 procent meer). Het aandeel jeugdige moskeebezoekers ligt rond de 22 procent.

Het aantal overgangen tot de islam heeft in Duitsland een record bereikt, zo meldt het instituut. Tussen half 2004 en dit jaar zijn 1152 personen moslim geworden. Van hen is 60 procent vrouw.

Tegelijkertijd is er een toename waar te nemen van het aantal moslims dat overgaat tot het christendom. Het gaat daarbij voornamelijk om sjiitische Iranirs die voor of tijdens de Islamitische Revolutie, in 1979, hun land zijn uitgevlucht. Teleurgesteld in de islam hebben zij zich uiteindelijk laten dopen. Iraanse bekeerlingen becijferen het jaarlijkse aantal overgangen van moslims tot het christendom in Duitsland op ongeveer zestig. Inmiddels zijn er meerdere Perzischsprekende christelijke gemeenten gesticht.

Het Zentral-Institut in Soest schat dat sinds de Islamitische Revolutie wereldwijd meer dan 100.000 sjiieten christen zijn geworden, vooral in de VS._
-----------------------------

Oke In Nederland wonen dus 950.000 Moslims, de AIVD schat het aantal potentieel gevaarlijke mensen op 200. Je praat dan dus over 0,02%. Met de huidige dingen die je ziet op televisie kan niemand meer om de dreiging van terreur heen, we worden haast gehersenspoeld. 
Ik snap heus wel dat mensen bang zijn voor terrorisme. Dat ben ik zelf ook. Ik denk niet dat Nederlanders doorhebben dat Moslims zelf er nog het meest bang voor zijn. Toen Pim vermoord werd haalde iedereen om mij heen opgelucht adem dat het geen Marokkaan was die de dader was. Wij weten wat er met ons gebeurt als er een aanslag komt, dan zij wij de lul. Veel Moslims zien dat zo, maar Nederlanders begrijpen dat niet. Dat is frustrerend, begrijp je?







> We praten over gewelddadige Moslims, wat denk je van de 2 theocratische staten Saoudi-Arabi en Iran?
> Zij exporteren terrorrisme en terroriseren hun eigen onderdanen. Weet je niet dat er honderduizenden uit Iran gevlucht zijn? Wat te denken van de 10 a 20 terroristische moslimorganisaties? En wat moet ik vinden van de honderduizenden die naar aanleiding van de cartoons de straat opgingen en dood aan iedereen schreeuwden? Als je ze tanks gegeven had zouden ze zo Europa binnengereden zijn. Ik voeg daar nog aan toe de haat waarin vele Moslims worden opgevoed en die hen er toe brengt om Christenen te molesteren. Wie wind zaait zal storm oogsten!


Ja ik weet dat mensen die maar hard genoeg schreeuwen en rotzooi maken de meeste aandacht krijgen.
En ik ontken niet dat er veel mis is in de Arabische wereld.
Maar dat het ook anders kan bewijst de geschiedenis. Jij moet en zal de oorzaak in de Islam zoeken omdat je dat als bindende factor ziet. Maar het grootste deel van de Moslims is niet eens Arabier. Zij wonen in politiek stabielere regio's als Azie. 
maar een belangrijk punt verlies je uit het oog: Moslims die zich verzetten tegen geweld. Die zijn er ook, maar daar hoor je nooit wat over op het Nederlandse nieuws. Op iedere Islamsite is wel een artikel te vinden waarin word uitgelegd dat Islam een vreedzame religie is. En ik denk dat mensen blij zouden moeten zijn dat dat nu nog zo is.





> Jij vind dat ik moet relativeren, ik vind dat jij bagataliseert. Het Nederlandse volk vindt voor 50 % dat de Islam een bedreiging is. Je kan dat afdoen als een gevoel dat niet overeenkomt met de feiten. Maar je kan er niet omheen dat die mensen dat vinden. Waar rook is is vuur!


Oke er zijn problemen. Wat doen we daarmee? Dat is mijn punt.
We kunnen gaan schreeuwen Islam is een geweldadige godsdienst net zo lang tot iedereen het gelooft en dan? Ook Moslims worden ontvankelijker voor die boodschap als dat tot een zo algemeen aangenomen feit verword. Is dat wat we willen? Wat bereiken we daarmee? Oke 30 jaar later, 100% van de Nederlanders is bang voor de Islam, beschouwt het als slecht, geweldadig. En dan? Dan stapt iedere Moslims van zn geloof af om zich bij Hirshi Ali te gaan staan? Of voelen ze zich tegen die tijd zo uitgesloten en weggedrukt dat we toestanden krijgen zoals die laatst in Parijs, of erger? Ik acht dat laatste scenario waarschijnlijker, maar bovenal onwenselijk. Maar als je om je heen kijkt zijn we daar al naar onderweg. Moslims worden gediscrimineerd bij het zoeken naar werk, bij het krijgen van een hypotheek en als ze eenmaal een baan hebben worden ze eerder ontslagen. Wat denk je dat er gebeurt als Mohammed of Ali die goed zijn best doet op school en ervoor word uitgelachen door zn criminlele kruimeldieven van vriendjes, zn ingenieursdiploma haalt en daarna werkeloos word? Zn vrienden zeggen nou gefeliceerd, nu mag je een titel voor je naam zetten, heb je je jaren lang voor niks ingezet, en nu heb ik geld en jij niet.

Hoe dan ook. Ik zou het erg waarderen als je het stuk wat ik gepost heb in 'Een Christelijk pleidooi' eens zou willen lezen. Dit is geschreven door een Christelijke man die zich afvraagt hoe de Christenen met Moslim om zouden moeten gaan. 




> Zelfs al zouden maar een paar Moslims terorristen zijn dan is hun invloed enorm.


Vraag je eens af waarom dat zo is. Waarom is de invloed van een paar terorristen zo groot en waaraan hebben we dat te danken?
Ik wil geen zeikerd zijn, maar Amerika zet met zn buitenlandse beleid geen zoden aan de dijk. Na de zoveelste affaire over martelende Amerikanen gilt Osama bin Laden dat Amerika even erg is als Saddam Hoessein. En welke Arabische burger die van toeten nog blazen weet zou daar tegen in gaan? Zelfs ik ben dat met hem eens.
Kijk naar Irak. Van te voren hebben mensen gezegd, dat land in instabiel, als je er binnnenvalt, breekt binnen de kortste keren de pleuris uit. Nou en kijk nu.
Als je praat over Arabische burgers, moet je weten waar ze vandaan komen en wat hun geschiedenis is. Je kunt iets niet verhelpen wat je niet begrijpt, of niet correct en volledig begrijpt. Dan kun jij zeggen, dat is me lood om oud ijzer, maar in de huidge wereld, waar een of andere rel in Nigeria hier de oplieprijs bepaald, is dat een houding die het westen zich niet meer kan veroorloven. Die houding is als sinds lange tijd oorzaak van een hoop conflicten. Je kunt niet zeggen wij zijn Europa en hebben het goed, we gooien de grenzen dicht, er komt geen mens meer in en basta. Muren bouwen is slechts een tijdelijke oplossing.





> Die opmerking van jou over schreeuwen was een open deur, daar wilde ik wel intrappen in het belang van de discussie want het schreeuwen van de anti-cartoonisten is juist een bewijs dat ze niet erg geloven in het geloof dat Allah de cartoonisten wel zal straffen.


Ja dat zou goed kunnen.
Daarnaast zijn het dan ook meestal de armste mensen die vaak niet eens kunnen lezen en de cartoons nooit gezien hebben die de straat op gaan. Een verslaggever in Teheran had het over een stuk of 2000 betogers die de straat op gingen (Teheran heeft 10 miljoen inwoners, dus dat betekent dat 0,002% van de mensen de straat op ging), bovendien zei hij dat hij bij die betogingen steeds dezelfde mensen zag. Hun leven in uitzichtloos en ze zijn boos en gefrustreerd hierover. Op tv zien ze dagelijks de verlokkingen van het westen, maar dat is onbereikbaar. Wat doe je dan? Dan keer je je tegen het westen en word je een makkelijke prooi voor opruiing en haatzaaiende preken.





> De link die ik legde tussen de reactie na een kerkdienst en de reactie na het vrijdaggebed was om je te laten inzien welk een impact dat heeft. Die boodschap is zeker niet aangekomen, anders kan ik je reactie niet begrijpen. Ik zou je willen vragen probeer nou eens in die spiegel te kijken en sluit niet altijd je ogen voor de gebeurtenissen.


Nogmaals, ik sluit mijn ogen niet. Ik zie ook problemen. Wij verschillen niet van mening over problemen, maar over de oorzaken.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Ik zal je even het hele verhaal geven voor de duidelijkheid:
> Europa telt 53 miljoen moslims


Bedank voor je cijfers. Wat Hans Jansen bedoelde is dat niet iedereen die zegt Moslim te zijn dat ook werkelijk is, hetzelfde is ook deels van toepassing op Christenen.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatim
> Oke In Nederland wonen dus 950.000 Moslims, de AIVD schat het aantal potentieel gevaarlijke mensen op 200. Je praat dan dus over 0,02%. Met de huidige dingen die je ziet op televisie kan niemand meer om de dreiging van terreur heen, we worden haast gehersenspoeld. 
> Ik snap heus wel dat mensen bang zijn voor terrorisme. Dat ben ik zelf ook. Ik denk niet dat Nederlanders doorhebben dat Moslims zelf er nog het meest bang voor zijn. Toen Pim vermoord werd haalde iedereen om mij heen opgelucht adem dat het geen Marokkaan was die de dader was. Wij weten wat er met ons gebeurt als er een aanslag komt, dan zij wij de lul. Veel Moslims zien dat zo, maar Nederlanders begrijpen dat niet. Dat is frustrerend, begrijp je?


Je doet er toch een beetje te gemakkelijk over denk ik, er zijn, zoals ik geloof ik al eerder schreef nogal veel Moslims die de zelfmoordaanslagen in Israel goedkeuren. Verder was het toch zo dat 20% van de Moslims de 9/11 kon begrijpen, dat begrijp ik weer niet. Als je zulke dingen niet radicaal afwijst ben je moreel gezien medeplichtig.
Zuiver vanuit de kansberekening gezien behoef je niet bang te zijn voor een aanslag, de kans op een verkeersongeluk is veel groter. Ik denk dat de angst het gevolg is van het onverwachte. Het kan zomaar gebeuren dat iemand naast je de bom laat ontploffen. Hetzelfde geldt voor wat men noemt zinloos geweld. Maar of je als Moslim hier direct levensgevaar loopt waag ik te betwijfelen, je moet het me niet kwalijk nemen als ik zeg dat ik wilde dat Christenen in Moslim-landen hetzelfde risico zouden lopen. Daarom begrijp ik wel jullie (mede)angst voor een aanslag. Omdat ik weet dat Christenen in Moslim-landen hetzelfde voelen. Maar het kan zijn dat andere Nederlanders dat niet voelen. Voor Christenen hier behoef je niet bang te zijn, ik weet zeker dat er in de kerken gebeden is voor vrede naar aanleiding van de gebeurtenissen.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima
> Ja ik weet dat mensen die maar hard genoeg schreeuwen en rotzooi maken de meeste aandacht krijgen.
> En ik ontken niet dat er veel mis is in de Arabische wereld.
> Maar dat het ook anders kan bewijst de geschiedenis. Jij moet en zal de oorzaak in de Islam zoeken omdat je dat als bindende factor ziet. Maar het grootste deel van de Moslims is niet eens Arabier. Zij wonen in politiek stabielere regio's als Azie. 
> maar een belangrijk punt verlies je uit het oog: Moslims die zich verzetten tegen geweld. Die zijn er ook, maar daar hoor je nooit wat over op het Nederlandse nieuws. Op iedere Islamsite is wel een artikel te vinden waarin word uitgelegd dat Islam een vreedzame religie is. En ik denk dat mensen blij zouden moeten zijn dat dat nu nog zo is.


Hier haal je heel wat overhoop. Ik zou liever spreken over de Moslim-wereld. Arabieren zijn toch alleen de inwoners van Saoudi-Arabi?. Ik neem aan dat jij (als Marokkaanse neem ik aan) toch ook geen Arabische ben? Dat veel moslims in het Midden-oosten als taal Arabisch hebben maakt ze nog geen Arabier. Daarom toch maar Moslim-wereld.
Want de terroristische organisaties bestaan ook niet alleen uit Arabieren, wel uit Moslims. En dat is toch de gemeenschappelijke deler. Ik geloof niet dat ik uit het oog verlies dat er verzet is tegen het geweld, jij doet dat toch ook? Maar doe je best eens om dat aan mij te laten zien.
Want aan de andere kant is er gewoon veel geweld, kijk eens naar Irak, waarom moet dat zo escaleren? Zijn ze daar helemaal gek geworden?
Uit je laatste zin begrijp ik dat jij bang ben voor radicalisering, dat ben ik met je eens, daarom ben ik ook blij met jou, om het zo maar eens te zeggen.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima
> Oke er zijn problemen. Wat doen we daarmee? Dat is mijn punt.
> We kunnen gaan schreeuwen Islam is een geweldadige godsdienst net zo lang tot iedereen het gelooft en dan? Ook Moslims worden ontvankelijker voor die boodschap als dat tot een zo algemeen aangenomen feit verword. Is dat wat we willen? Wat bereiken we daarmee? Oke 30 jaar later, 100% van de Nederlanders is bang voor de Islam, beschouwt het als slecht, geweldadig. En dan? Dan stapt iedere Moslims van zn geloof af om zich bij Hirshi Ali te gaan staan? Of voelen ze zich tegen die tijd zo uitgesloten en weggedrukt dat we toestanden krijgen zoals die laatst in Parijs, of erger? Ik acht dat laatste scenario waarschijnlijker, maar bovenal onwenselijk. Maar als je om je heen kijkt zijn we daar al naar onderweg. Moslims worden gediscrimineerd bij het zoeken naar werk, bij het krijgen van een hypotheek en als ze eenmaal een baan hebben worden ze eerder ontslagen. Wat denk je dat er gebeurt als Mohammed of Ali die goed zijn best doet op school en ervoor word uitgelachen door zn criminlele kruimeldieven van vriendjes, zn ingenieursdiploma haalt en daarna werkeloos word? Zn vrienden zeggen nou gefeliceerd, nu mag je een titel voor je naam zetten, heb je je jaren lang voor niks ingezet, en nu heb ik geld en jij niet.


Ik ben niet van mening dat als ik of anderen hard schreeuwen dat de Islam gevaarlijk is en er is geen enkele daad die die mening bevestigt dat iedereen daarin gaat geloven. Het zijn de feiten die de mening gevormd hebben en bevestigen en daarom zouden die geweldsdaden moeten ophouden, dan gaat iedereen vanzelf zien dat het niet waar is.
De discriminatie is voor een belangrijk deel niet gericht tegen Moslims maar tegen mensen met een donker uiterlijk en/of buitenlandse namen. Ik betreur dat zowieso, ik kan alleen maar gissen waarom dat gebeurt. Al eeuwen lang komen hier vreemden naar binnen en dat is altijd goed gegaan. Wellicht is er toch een te groot verschil tussen de Moslim godsdiens en cultuur en de Nederlandse gewoonten. Feit is dat b.v. de Surinamers en Molukkers wel beter geintegreerd zijn. Ik denk ook dat het na 9/11 erger geworden is. Wel is het zo dat Moslima's met hoofddoek in sommige beroepen niet welkom zijn, zou misschien niet moeten gebeuren maar ik kan me voorstellen dat een winkelier bang is klanten te verliezen. In Moslim-landen geldt dat in sommige gevallen ook, zo is mij bekend dat Christenen vaak kleine zelfstandigen zijn om de mogelijkheid niet op zondag te hoeven werken. Dat gebeurde hier voor WOII ook met Joden. Soms moet je voor je geloof over hebben dat je minder inkomsten hebt. Het valt te betreuren dat sommige Moslims op hun slechte welvaart reageren met radicalisme. Overigens denk ik dat ze het hier beter hebben dan in het land van herkomst, of heb ik daar geen gelijk in? 




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima
> Hoe dan ook. Ik zou het erg waarderen als je het stuk wat ik gepost heb in 'Een Christelijk pleidooi' eens zou willen lezen. Dit is geschreven door een Christelijke man die zich afvraagt hoe de Christenen met Moslim om zouden moeten gaan.


Heb ik al gelezen, misschien ga ik er op in. Ik vindt die mening nogal oppervlakkig. Maar alles wat ik nu zeg is eigenlijk al te veel. 




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima
> Vraag je eens af waarom dat zo is. Waarom is de invloed van een paar terorristen zo groot en waaraan hebben we dat te danken?


Dat is altijd zo met terroristen, heb ik boven uiteen gezet.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima
> Ik wil geen zeikerd zijn, maar Amerika zet met zn buitenlandse beleid geen zoden aan de dijk. Na de zoveelste affaire over martelende Amerikanen gilt Osama bin Laden dat Amerika even erg is als Saddam Hoessein. En welke Arabische burger die van toeten nog blazen weet zou daar tegen in gaan? Zelfs ik ben dat met hem eens.


Vergeet de martelende Irakezen niet. Osama heeft boter op zijn hoofd, hij is de belangrijkste reden waarom het daar slecht gaat.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima
> Kijk naar Irak. Van te voren hebben mensen gezegd, dat land in instabiel, als je er binnnenvalt, breekt binnen de kortste keren de pleuris uit. Nou en kijk nu.


De moeilijkheden zijn voor een belangrijk deel ontstaan door de terrorristen en door de tegenstelling Soenieten Shiieten. Ik heb voor de inval in Irak met Irakezen daarover gesproken de meningen waren verdeeld. Ik heb steeds gezegd als Irakezen het niet weten moet ik het dan weten?




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima
> Als je praat over Arabische burgers, moet je weten waar ze vandaan komen en wat hun geschiedenis is. Je kunt iets niet verhelpen wat je niet begrijpt, of niet correct en volledig begrijpt. Dan kun jij zeggen, dat is me lood om oud ijzer, maar in de huidge wereld, waar een of andere rel in Nigeria hier de oplieprijs bepaald, is dat een houding die het westen zich niet meer kan veroorloven. Die houding is als sinds lange tijd oorzaak van een hoop conflicten. Je kunt niet zeggen wij zijn Europa en hebben het goed, we gooien de grenzen dicht, er komt geen mens meer in en basta. Muren bouwen is slechts een tijdelijke oplossing.


Je stelt nu een moeilijk probleem aan de orde, zijn al veel boeken over geschreven. Vaak is corruptie een grote oorzaak voor het gebrek aan welvaart en ik moet zeggen dat de Islam daar blijkbaar geen antwoord op heeft. Bangladesh is een 99,9 % Moslim-land maar de corruptie is ongelooflijk. Het wordt ook gemakkelijk geaccepteerd. De redenatie is vaak als ik zelf in die positie zat zou ik het ook doen.
Waarmee ik niet wil zeggen dat ze het maar uit moeten zoeken. Maar kijk eens naar de palestijnse Fatah. Zakkenvullers van europees en amerikaans geld.





> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima
> Ja dat zou goed kunnen.
> Daarnaast zijn het dan ook meestal de armste mensen die vaak niet eens kunnen lezen en de cartoons nooit gezien hebben die de straat op gaan. Een verslaggever in Teheran had het over een stuk of 2000 betogers die de straat op gingen (Teheran heeft 10 miljoen inwoners, dus dat betekent dat 0,002% van de mensen de straat op ging), bovendien zei hij dat hij bij die betogingen steeds dezelfde mensen zag. Hun leven in uitzichtloos en ze zijn boos en gefrustreerd hierover. Op tv zien ze dagelijks de verlokkingen van het westen, maar dat is onbereikbaar. Wat doe je dan? Dan keer je je tegen het westen en word je een makkelijke prooi voor opruiing en haatzaaiende preken.


Ja zal ook wel waar zijn, maar is ook weer de schuld van hun regering. Ondanks de miljarden olie inkomsten is het BNP in Iran zo'n 10 % van dat van Israel dat geen cent vangt. De meest voor de hand liggende oplossing is de regering naar huis sturen en een westerse economie invoeren. Het is ongelooflijk hoe de oost-europese landen vooruit gaan nu ze van hun dogma's verlost zijn.
Maar het spijt me Dolle Fatima als je steeds in de Koran leest dat Allah voor je levensonderhoud zorgt als je Hem (en Mohammed) volgt en het gebeurt niet dan krijg je wel gewetensproblemen denk ik. En aangezien ieder mens geneigd is om de schuld aan een ander te geven en ze zien dat het die ongelovigen wel goed gaat dan krijgen die de schuld.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima
> Nogmaals, ik sluit mijn ogen niet. Ik zie ook problemen. Wij verschillen niet van mening over problemen, maar over de oorzaken.


Ik bespeur toch meer begrip. Ja ik ben van mening dat er gewelddadige elementen zitten in de Koran, in de overleveringen en vooral moet ik misschien zeggen in de opvattingen van een belangrijk deel van de Moslims. En aangezien er geen eenstemmigheid voor wat betreft de opvattingen blijft de Islam een onzekere factor.

Ik heb vroeger een poging gedaan om aan de hand van een beeld van een boom onze verschillen duidelijk te maken. Daarmee zouden we de discussie over dit onderwerp kunnen sluiten. Ik hou niet van losse eindjes.

----------


## Who am i?

Ik heb het voorgaande niet gelezen omdat ik noch de moed, noch de tijd had om het te lezen.
Ik wil wel het volgende kwijt:

Aan hen die geloven dat de islam geen vredelievend godsdienst is:

Is religie een collectieve of individuele belijdenis?


Als ik morgen ga beweren dat ik een jood ben en vermoord dan vervolgens Hirsi Ali, ben ik dan een terrorist? Zijn dan alle joden terroristen?

Religie is een individuele belevenis, men is persoonlijk overtuigd van iets, dat iets versterkt of verzwakt de geest van de individu al naargelang de PERSOONLIJKE interpretatie ervan. 
Zij die de interpretatie van de islam overlaten aan de geleerden die er decennialang hebben over gedaan (en doen), zullen beseffen en inzien dat de Islam een vredelievende religie is, alle anderen zien dat niet en maken deel uit van de verzameling der 'Doven, Blinden, Dwazen'
[--> voel jullie vooral niet aangevallen!].

Dit is enkel mijn bescheiden mening!


grtz

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Bedank voor je cijfers. Wat Hans Jansen bedoelde is dat niet iedereen die zegt Moslim te zijn dat ook werkelijk is, hetzelfde is ook deels van toepassing op Christenen.*


Ik ben blij dat je dat eindelijk begrijpt.




> Je doet er toch een beetje te gemakkelijk over denk ik, er zijn, zoals ik geloof ik al eerder schreef nogal veel Moslims die de zelfmoordaanslagen in Israel goedkeuren. Verder was het toch zo dat 20% van de Moslims de 9/11 kon begrijpen, dat begrijp ik weer niet. Als je zulke dingen niet radicaal afwijst ben je moreel gezien medeplichtig.


Iets kunnen begrijpen, weten waar het vandaan komt, is niet hetzelfde als goedkeuren.
Ik snap ook wel waar het vandaan komt, maar ik keur het af.




> Hier haal je heel wat overhoop. Ik zou liever spreken over de Moslim-wereld. Arabieren zijn toch alleen de inwoners van Saoudi-Arabi?. Ik neem aan dat jij (als Marokkaanse neem ik aan) toch ook geen Arabische ben? Dat veel moslims in het Midden-oosten als taal Arabisch hebben maakt ze nog geen Arabier. Daarom toch maar Moslim-wereld.
> Want de terroristische organisaties bestaan ook niet alleen uit Arabieren, wel uit Moslims. En dat is toch de gemeenschappelijke deler. Ik geloof niet dat ik uit het oog verlies dat er verzet is tegen het geweld, jij doet dat toch ook? Maar doe je best eens om dat aan mij te laten zien.
> Want aan de andere kant is er gewoon veel geweld, kijk eens naar Irak, waarom moet dat zo escaleren? Zijn ze daar helemaal gek geworden?


Irak is al eeuwen een politiek instabiele regio waar mensen van verschillende etnische en religieuze achtergrond bij elkaar wonen. Als de strakke hand van het gezag wegvalt, heb je dan al snel een recept voor disaster. Overigens kun je daar goed zien dat men het oog op de religie totaal verloren heeft door moskeeen en graven te vernielen en medbroeders om te brengen. Zelfs jij zal begrijpen dat dit niet strookt met Islamitsiche idealen. Maar daar gaat het dan ook niet om. Het gaat om de macht en om land. Heel simpel.
Om even terug te komen op het midden oosten. De meeste Moslims wonen buiten het midden oosten, dat wilde ik even aankaarten. Zo wonen er veel Moslims in China bijvoorbeeld. 






> Wellicht is er toch een te groot verschil tussen de Moslim godsdiens en cultuur en de Nederlandse gewoonten. Feit is dat b.v. de Surinamers en Molukkers wel beter geintegreerd zijn.


Terwijl dit vaak ook Moslims zijn.  :Smilie: 
Zo groot verschil is er trouwens niet in normen en waarden, vanuit de godsdienst dan. Cultuur wijkt daar idd nogal vanaf.






> Ik denk ook dat het na 9/11 erger geworden is. Wel is het zo dat Moslima's met hoofddoek in sommige beroepen niet welkom zijn, zou misschien niet moeten gebeuren maar ik kan me voorstellen dat een winkelier bang is klanten te verliezen. In Moslim-landen geldt dat in sommige gevallen ook, zo is mij bekend dat Christenen vaak kleine zelfstandigen zijn om de mogelijkheid niet op zondag te hoeven werken. Dat gebeurde hier voor WOII ook met Joden. Soms moet je voor je geloof over hebben dat je minder inkomsten hebt. Het valt te betreuren dat sommige Moslims op hun slechte welvaart reageren met radicalisme. Overigens denk ik dat ze het hier beter hebben dan in het land van herkomst, of heb ik daar geen gelijk in?


Klopt. Marokko is bijv geen ideaal land om in te wonen. Al moet ik zeggen dat de nieuwe koning goed bezig is met vrij drastische hervormingen. 
Nog even over werken.
Dat klopt dat als je een hoofddoek wil dragen je bepaalde beroepen niet kunt doen. ik zeg zo vaak tegen mieden: je moet er geen kapper mee willen worden. Toen ik een hoofddoek ging dragen ben ik een andere studie gaan doen, omdat ik wist dat mijn droombaan niet zoveel kans had met hoofddoek (ICT= mannenwereld, zakenwereld). Ook hoor ik van veel meiden dat ze op zo hoog mogelijk niveau studeren, zodat ze later onder hun niveau kunnen gaan werken. Maar dat vind ik dan eerlijk gezegd wel weer een triest gegegeven.






> Je stelt nu een moeilijk probleem aan de orde, zijn al veel boeken over geschreven. Vaak is corruptie een grote oorzaak voor het gebrek aan welvaart en ik moet zeggen dat de Islam daar blijkbaar geen antwoord op heeft. Bangladesh is een 99,9 % Moslim-land maar de corruptie is ongelooflijk. Het wordt ook gemakkelijk geaccepteerd. De redenatie is vaak als ik zelf in die positie zat zou ik het ook doen.
> Waarmee ik niet wil zeggen dat ze het maar uit moeten zoeken. Maar kijk eens naar de palestijnse Fatah. Zakkenvullers van europees en amerikaans geld.


Ik denk dat we rustig kunnen stellen dat corruptie geen moslimprobleem is, maar een wereldprobleem. Helaas liggen veel moslimlanden in economisch achtergestelde gebieden. Hetgeen zowieso vaak corruptie in de hand werkt (kijk naar het Katholieke Zuid-Amerika). Maar ook in het westen komt corruptie voor, zei het wat minder openlijk. (heb je 'Fun with Dick en Jane' gezien toevallig?)
Opnieuw geld: dat een Moslim corrupt is, wil niet zeggen dat de Islamitische bronnen dit goed keuren.
Zo zijn er veel fatwa's bijvoorbeeld door geleerden uitgevraadigd waarin zij zeggen dat het voor een Moslim verboden is een uitkering te ontvangen als men in staat is om te werken. Nou je ziet het: als het niet uitkomt leggen veel mensen het maar naast zich neer.
Of als andere voorbeeld. Latijns Amerika is toch ook nog altijd een hoop gedoe. Met mensenrechten, dictaturen, verdwijningen en drugshandel. In hoeverre heeft dat met het katholieke geloof te maken (denk aan de maffia...bindende factor?).





> Ja zal ook wel waar zijn, maar is ook weer de schuld van hun regering. Ondanks de miljarden olie inkomsten is het BNP in Iran zo'n 10 % van dat van Israel dat geen cent vangt. De meest voor de hand liggende oplossing is de regering naar huis sturen en een westerse economie invoeren. Het is ongelooflijk hoe de oost-europese landen vooruit gaan nu ze van hun dogma's verlost zijn.


Je bedoelt dat sinds de achteruitgang van het Christendom, Europa voorruit gegaan is?






> ik heb vroeger een poging gedaan om aan de hand van een beeld van een boom onze verschillen duidelijk te maken. Daarmee zouden we de discussie over dit onderwerp kunnen sluiten. Ik hou niet van losse eindjes.


Ik denk inderdaad dat we er zo langzamerhand wel een punt achter kunnen zetten.  :strik:

----------


## Matt

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Wilde je alleen helpen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nu is het zo dat bij de islam geen soort van excommunicatie of ban bestaat, althans niet tegenwoordig, omdat 't weinig zin heeft. Wel tijdens het leven v/d profeet hielp een ban en misschien een aantal generaties na hem. 
> Tegenwoordig nemen geleerden afstand van degenen die aanslagen plegen of aanslagen verheerlijken/verdedigen etc. Uiteraard hoort kritiek - onderbouwend en wel - erbij. Verder waren er een aantal geleerden o.a. bin Baaz, die trachtten buitensporige moslims op het rechte pad te brengen. Dat doen ze dmv polemiek. Zo is 't bekend dat bin Baaz polemiek heeft gevoerd met Osama bin Laden en hem uiteindelijk betichtte van dwaalheid toen hij bij zijn standpunten bleef.
> Een dwaler die gevaarlijk voor de samenleving is wordt razendsnel bekend gemaakt. Helaas is er een nieuwe vijand gekomen, namelijk het internet. Pas bekeerde moslims of pas praktiserende/onwetende moslims gebruiken meestal het internet als informatiebron. En wij weten allemaal dat internet een grote grabbelton is, dus.
> 
> ...



Sommige mensen zullen het nooit begrijpen , ben ik bang. Het heeft absoluut geen nut over dit onderwerp lang te blijven discusieeren. Islam staat zonder twijfel voor vrede. 
Het is slechts de zelfzuchtige interpretatie van sommige mensen die de toevoeging van geweld aan de islam geven. 
Mensen veranderen teksten wanneer hun dat uitkomt en op die manier kan je alles uitgelegd krijgen. Zelfs dat Islam voor geweld zou staan. Maar wees eens een beetje volwassen. God en de Profeet zullen toch nooit bedoeld hebben dat we iedereen uitmoorden die ons op de een of de andere manier niet aanstaan. 
Regeringen en politiek brengen geweld , er zijn ook individuen die dat doen maar niet het geloof. Het is dus simpel gezegd: een kwestie van ernstig misbruik !

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Ik ben blij dat je dat eindelijk begrijpt.


Ik weet niet waarom je "eindelijk" erbij schrijft. Als je bedoelt dat gewelddadige Moslims geen Moslims zijn dan begrijp ik het nog niet.
Toch is er wel een groot verschil tussen een Christen die het geloof verlaat en een afvallige Moslim. Immers de Christen zal niet uitgestoten worden door zijn familie of vervolgd worden terwijl dat bij Moslims veelal wel het geval is. Je weet toch ook wel dat bij Moslims op afvalligheid de doodstraf staat? Ik kan mij goed voorstellen dat een afvallige Moslim dat dan liever verzwijgt. In Turkye, dat ik als tamelijk liberaal beschouw, sprak ik een Moslim, die blijkens wat hij vertelde van zijn geloofsopvatting, nauwelijks meer als Moslim beschouwd kon worden maar hij hield zich nog wel aan bepaalde gebruiken. Zo was hij op latere leeftijd besneden "om geen gedonder" te krijgen.





> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Iets kunnen begrijpen, weten waar het vandaan komt, is niet hetzelfde als goedkeuren.
> Ik snap ook wel waar het vandaan komt, maar ik keur het af.


Nou dat was wel even anders, ik schreef wel begrijpen maar het ging over begrip hebben voor, dat is sterker.





> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Irak is al eeuwen een politiek instabiele regio waar mensen van verschillende etnische en religieuze achtergrond bij elkaar wonen. Als de strakke hand van het gezag wegvalt, heb je dan al snel een recept voor disaster. Overigens kun je daar goed zien dat men het oog op de religie totaal verloren heeft door moskeeen en graven te vernielen en medbroeders om te brengen. Zelfs jij zal begrijpen dat dit niet strookt met Islamitsiche idealen. Maar daar gaat het dan ook niet om. Het gaat om de macht en om land. Heel simpel.
> Om even terug te komen op het midden oosten. De meeste Moslims wonen buiten het midden oosten, dat wilde ik even aankaarten. Zo wonen er veel Moslims in China bijvoorbeeld.


Ik sprak niet alleen over Irak, maar in het algemeen over Moslim geweld.
Ik denk ook dat het daar niet alleen om macht gaat. De tegenstelling Soenieten-Shiieten speelt ook een belangrijke rol. Die zou je een religieuze tegenstelling kunnen noemen maar op zich is die begonnen om macht. Mijn conclusie is dat hoe het ook zij veel Moslims hun conflicten niet vreedzaam oplossen.







> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Terwijl dit vaak ook Moslims zijn. 
> Zo groot verschil is er trouwens niet in normen en waarden, vanuit de godsdienst dan. Cultuur wijkt daar idd nogal vanaf.


Nou vaak, ik denk het niet. Molukkers zijn in het algemeen Christenen en Surinamers zijn vogels van diverse pluimage. Waar ik op doelde is b.v. dat beide groeperingen zich maatschappelijk organiseren, terwijl Moslims nauwelijks maatschappelijke organisaties kennen.
Dat er geen groot verschil is in normen en waarden is een conclusie die ik voor jouw rekening laat.






> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Ik denk dat we rustig kunnen stellen dat corruptie geen moslimprobleem is, maar een wereldprobleem. Helaas liggen veel moslimlanden in economisch achtergestelde gebieden. Hetgeen zowieso vaak corruptie in de hand werkt (kijk naar het Katholieke Zuid-Amerika). Maar ook in het westen komt corruptie voor, zei het wat minder openlijk. (heb je 'Fun with Dick en Jane' gezien toevallig?)
> Opnieuw geld: dat een Moslim corrupt is, wil niet zeggen dat de Islamitische bronnen dit goed keuren.
> Zo zijn er veel fatwa's bijvoorbeeld door geleerden uitgevraadigd waarin zij zeggen dat het voor een Moslim verboden is een uitkering te ontvangen als men in staat is om te werken. Nou je ziet het: als het niet uitkomt leggen veel mensen het maar naast zich neer.
> Of als andere voorbeeld. Latijns Amerika is toch ook nog altijd een hoop gedoe. Met mensenrechten, dictaturen, verdwijningen en drugshandel. In hoeverre heeft dat met het katholieke geloof te maken (denk aan de maffia...bindende factor?).


Ho, Dolle Fatima, nou vergelijk je dingen die niet te vergelijken zijn. In de zuid-Amerikaanse landen wonen misschien wel veel Katholieken maar zijn er geen Katholieke landen. Die bestaan in de hele wereld niet. Maar er zijn wel Moslim staten waar de Sharia is ingevoerd. Zo las ik een poosje geleden van een man in Atjeh die veroordeeld was tot ik geloof tien stokslagen voor het leggen van een kaartje. Daar had de brave borst nog niet zoveel moeite mee maar wel voor het feit dat hij de corrupte politie geld moest betalen voor zijn vrijlating. Het was vooralsnog niet de bedoeling om corruptie strafbaar te stellen onder de sharia, daar moest eerst nog op gestudeerd worden! Ik krijg sterk de indruk dat in de Moslimleer bestrijding van corruptie geen prioriteit heeft, waarom b.v. wel een discussie over de vraag of je tijdens de ramadan overdag wel of geen medicijnen mag innemen maar niet over dit belangrijke probleem?





> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Je bedoelt dat sinds de achteruitgang van het Christendom, Europa voorruit gegaan is?


Nee dat bedoel ik niet, sinds men het communisme heeft beindigd gaat het daar met sprongen vooruit. Het is overigens wel frappant dat sinds de reformatie (ontstaan van het protestantisme) de technische vooruitgang in de protestantse landen groter is geweest dan gemiddeld in de katholieke landen, hoewel dat misschien wel samenvalt met het noordelijk halfrond. De reformatie behelsde een vrijmaking van de Kerk, het eigen geweten in overeenstemming met de Bijbel werd maatstaf. De verlichting liet dat laatste weg. Daar zou ik het niet mee eens moeten zijn. Toch waardeer ik de verlichting omdat het geloof daardoor meer puur wordt. Ik denk dat het goed zou zijn voor de Islam als er ook een soort van verlichting komt. Dan zou men afscheid kunnen nemen van de stringente kaders.
Ik heb een collega gehad die altijd sprak over de vooruitgangs tendens, wat we willen zei hij is b.v. een grotere auto die harder rijdt, minder benzine verbruikt, veiliger is en toch goedkoper. Hij bedoelde dat natuurlijk grappig maar er zit een kern van waarheid in. 
Enerzijds zit er iets moois in het zonder tegenspraak aanvaarden van tegenslagen van de Moslim maar anderzijds schept dat een vorm van lijdzaamheid die vooruitgang tegenhoudt. Wat ik zie is dat veel Moslims maar wachten tot er iets gebeurt (insallah). Ik ben geen econoom maar het is duidelijk dat b.v. de ongebreidelde bevolkingsgroei in b.v. Egypte (die religieus bepaald is) elke vooruitgang tegenhoudt. Zo zijn er nog wel meer dingen die de vooruitgang tegenhouden.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Ik denk inderdaad dat we er zo langzamerhand wel een punt achter kunnen zetten.


Toch heb ik het gevoel dat het verhelderend zou werken als je eens inging op het beeld van de boom. Overigens zou ik wel willen weten wat volgens jou de oorzaak is van het Moslim-geweld. Ik geloof namelijk niet in de domheid van de geweldenaars, zij zijn wel dom maar niet hun leiders.

----------


## rinuz

> [i Overigens zou ik wel willen weten wat volgens jou de oorzaak is van het Moslim-geweld. Ik geloof namelijk niet in de domheid van de geweldenaars, zij zijn wel dom maar niet hun leiders. [/B]


9:123 O, gij die gelooft, bestrijdt de ongelovigen die in uw nabijheid zijn en laat hen hardheid in u vinden en weet, dat Allah met de godvruchtigen is.

De historische context van dit vers vindt plaats na een militaire expeditie vroeg in 630, dus laat in Mohammeds leven (hij sterft aan koorts in 632 na Christus). 

Sommige geleerden beschouwen Soera 9 als de laatste geopenbaard Soera. Daarom bevat hij veel regels voor moslims vandaag, en wordt hij vaak genterpreteerd als abrogerend of annulerend van eerdere , zelfs vredelievende, verzen. 

Tijdens de militaire expeditie leidde Mohammed een groot leger van 30.000 soldaten naar de noordelijke stad Taboek om de Byzantijnse christenen het hoofd te bieden. Dit is duidelijk een moslim kruistocht, eeuwen voor de Europese Kruistochten. 

De Byzantijnen verschenen niet, dus was Mohammeds kruistocht zonder succes, behalve dat hij erin slaagde de noordelijke stammen een belasting op te leggen in ruil voor het voorrecht om te leven onder de islam, dat is, om niet weer te worden aangevallen.

Nadat de moslims terugkeerden, beschimpte Mohammed de hypocrieten die achterbleven en nalieten hem te steunen. Vervolgens keerde hij zich tot de mensen die onenigheid in de gemeenschap veroorzaakten door twijfel te uiten over zijn openbaringen; zij moesten tot zwijgen worden gebracht. Deze laatste groep zijn degenen die hij aanviel in 9: 123 - de ongelovigen. Hij mocht oorlog met hen voeren, zonder terug te deinzen.

Nog een ander aspect van de historische context moet worden beschouwd. Mohammed dwingt zijn strijders om de ongelovigen te doden, zelfs als de laatste behoorden tot de familie van de strijders, zoals gezien wordt in de woorden in uw nabijheid in vers 123, dat een relationele nabijheid kan uitdrukken als ook een geografische. Dat zijnde zo, informeert de moslimcommentator S. Abdul Ala Maududi ons: 

Het Gebod [om te vechten] wordt herhaald aan het einde [van Soera 9] om de moslims het belang van de zaak te benadrukken en hen te dwingen om de Djihaad te doen en deze interne vijanden te verpletteren, zonder het minste respect te tonen voor raciale, familiale en sociale relaties die zich bij hen bewezen hadden als een bindende factor.

Het is duidelijk dus, dat moslims zelfs niet het minste respect moeten tonen voor  familiale relaties, een bindende factor die de uitbreiding van de islam hinderde. Moslims worden daarom geboden, om hun familieleden te bestrijden op een fysieke manier, met andere woorden, om hen te treffen met scherpe zwaarden. Waarom gebood Mohammed dit? Volgens Maududi is het om deze interne vijanden te verpletteren.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door rinuz 
9:123 O, gij die gelooft, bestrijdt de ongelovigen die in uw nabijheid zijn en laat hen hardheid in u vinden en weet, dat Allah met de godvruchtigen is.




> Geplaatst door rinuz 
> Nog een ander aspect van de historische context moet worden beschouwd. Mohammed dwingt zijn strijders om de ongelovigen te doden, zelfs als de laatste behoorden tot de familie van de strijders, zoals gezien wordt in de woorden in uw nabijheid in vers 123, dat een relationele nabijheid kan uitdrukken als ook een geografische. Dat zijnde zo, informeert de moslimcommentator S. Abdul Ala Maududi ons: 
> 
> Het Gebod [om te vechten] wordt herhaald aan het einde [van Soera 9] om de moslims het belang van de zaak te benadrukken en hen te dwingen om de Djihaad te doen en deze interne vijanden te verpletteren, zonder het minste respect te tonen voor raciale, familiale en sociale relaties die zich bij hen bewezen hadden als een bindende factor.
> 
> Het is duidelijk dus, dat moslims zelfs niet het minste respect moeten tonen voor  familiale relaties, een bindende factor die de uitbreiding van de islam hinderde. Moslims worden daarom geboden, om hun familieleden te bestrijden op een fysieke manier, met andere woorden, om hen te treffen met scherpe zwaarden. Waarom gebood Mohammed dit? Volgens Maududi is het om deze interne vijanden te verpletteren.


Het is helaas waar dat Moslims die zich tot het Christendom bekeren in een aantal gevallen verstoten worden uit hun familie, een aantal jaren geleden hoorde ik een amerikaanse Imam zelfs zeggen "als mijn zoon Christen wordt dood ik hem"
Ik dacht dat het uitwassen waren maar het is dus een beginsel.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Ik weet niet waarom je "eindelijk" erbij schrijft. Als je bedoelt dat gewelddadige Moslims geen Moslims zijn dan begrijp ik het nog niet.
> Toch is er wel een groot verschil tussen een Christen die het geloof verlaat en een afvallige Moslim. Immers de Christen zal niet uitgestoten worden door zijn familie of vervolgd worden terwijl dat bij Moslims veelal wel het geval is. Je weet toch ook wel dat bij Moslims op afvalligheid de doodstraf staat? Ik kan mij goed voorstellen dat een afvallige Moslim dat dan liever verzwijgt. In Turkye, dat ik als tamelijk liberaal beschouw, sprak ik een Moslim, die blijkens wat hij vertelde van zijn geloofsopvatting, nauwelijks meer als Moslim beschouwd kon worden maar hij hield zich nog wel aan bepaalde gebruiken. Zo was hij op latere leeftijd besneden "om geen gedonder" te krijgen.*


*

Ik ken persoonlijk Christenen die Moslim werden en niet meer welkom waren bij ouders en familie. Ik ken ook meisjes die Moslim werden en stiekum hun gebeden moesten verrichten en hun islamitische boeken onder hun bed moesten verstoppen. Die uit het huis gegooid werden, toen dat ontdekt werd etc.
In tegenstelling tot jou trek ik daar niet de conclusie uit dat dat wel met de Bijbel, Christendom etc. te maken zal hebben.






Ik sprak niet alleen over Irak, maar in het algemeen over Moslim geweld.
Ik denk ook dat het daar niet alleen om macht gaat. De tegenstelling Soenieten-Shiieten speelt ook een belangrijke rol. Die zou je een religieuze tegenstelling kunnen noemen maar op zich is die begonnen om macht. Mijn conclusie is dat hoe het ook zij veel Moslims hun conflicten niet vreedzaam oplossen.


Mijn God zeg, wie doen dat wel?? Bush lost het toch ook met geweld op?
Zo is de mens nou eenmaal. Ze waren nog maar met zijn vieren toen de een de ander al het hoofd insloeg (Abel en Kain). 






Ho, Dolle Fatima, nou vergelijk je dingen die niet te vergelijken zijn. In de zuid-Amerikaanse landen wonen misschien wel veel Katholieken maar zijn er geen Katholieke landen.


Dat is precies hetzelfde als ik altijd zeg over die zogenaamde Moslimlanden van jou: er wonen veel Moslims, wil niet zeggen dat het land Islamitisch is.





Die bestaan in de hele wereld niet. Maar er zijn wel Moslim staten waar de Sharia is ingevoerd.


Nee die bestaan ook niet.
Nogmaals er is 1 land die dit beweerd: Saudie Arabie. Maar ook dit is niet waar want er gebeueren daar heel veel dingen die absoluuut niet door de beuegel kunnen. 





Zo las ik een poosje geleden van een man in Atjeh die veroordeeld was tot ik geloof tien stokslagen voor het leggen van een kaartje.


In de Sharia zijn er geen straffen voor kaarten voor zover ik weet.





Daar had de brave borst nog niet zoveel moeite mee maar wel voor het feit dat hij de corrupte politie geld moest betalen voor zijn vrijlating. Het was vooralsnog niet de bedoeling om corruptie strafbaar te stellen onder de sharia, daar moest eerst nog op gestudeerd worden! Ik krijg sterk de indruk dat in de Moslimleer bestrijding van corruptie geen prioriteit heeft, waarom b.v. wel een discussie over de vraag of je tijdens de ramadan overdag wel of geen medicijnen mag innemen maar niet over dit belangrijke probleem?


Sjonge jonge zeg, jij laat je wel een hoop onzin op de mouw spelden! En die man ook trouwens.
In indonesie schermen ze met de Islam als er wat loos is, hier doen ze dat met termen als 'vrijheid' en 'democratie'. ik zie echt geen enkel verschil.
Gewoon je verschuilen achter iets.





Nee dat bedoel ik niet, sinds men het communisme heeft beindigd gaat het daar met sprongen vooruit. Het is overigens wel frappant dat sinds de reformatie (ontstaan van het protestantisme) de technische vooruitgang in de protestantse landen groter is geweest dan gemiddeld in de katholieke landen, hoewel dat misschien wel samenvalt met het noordelijk halfrond. De reformatie behelsde een vrijmaking van de Kerk, het eigen geweten in overeenstemming met de Bijbel werd maatstaf. De verlichting liet dat laatste weg. Daar zou ik het niet mee eens moeten zijn. Toch waardeer ik de verlichting omdat het geloof daardoor meer puur wordt. Ik denk dat het goed zou zijn voor de Islam als er ook een soort van verlichting komt. Dan zou men afscheid kunnen nemen van de stringente kaders.
Ik heb een collega gehad die altijd sprak over de vooruitgangs tendens, wat we willen zei hij is b.v. een grotere auto die harder rijdt, minder benzine verbruikt, veiliger is en toch goedkoper. Hij bedoelde dat natuurlijk grappig maar er zit een kern van waarheid in. 
Enerzijds zit er iets moois in het zonder tegenspraak aanvaarden van tegenslagen van de Moslim maar anderzijds schept dat een vorm van lijdzaamheid die vooruitgang tegenhoudt. Wat ik zie is dat veel Moslims maar wachten tot er iets gebeurt (insallah). Ik ben geen econoom maar het is duidelijk dat b.v. de ongebreidelde bevolkingsgroei in b.v. Egypte (die religieus bepaald is) elke vooruitgang tegenhoudt. Zo zijn er nog wel meer dingen die de vooruitgang tegenhouden.


In het algemeen zie ik het zo:
Het westen is sinds de ontkerkelijking en secularisatie enorm vooruit gegaan op het gebeid van vrijheid, democratie en mensenrechten (vrouwenrechten voornamelijk). Al deze verworvenheden hebben we niet bepaald aan de kerk te danken.
In Moslimlanden zie ik het tegenovergestelde: toen de Moslims de Islam steeds meer loslieten en zich steeds minder hielden aan het geloof, viel het Islamitische rijk en sindsdien zitten we in een neerwaardse spiraal van ontmoskeeing (bij gebrek aan een beter woord) verwestering en secularisatie die gepaard gaat met toenemde armoede, onderdrukking en wantoestanden die de Islam niet tolereerd.






Toch heb ik het gevoel dat het verhelderend zou werken als je eens inging op het beeld van de boom. Overigens zou ik wel willen weten wat volgens jou de oorzaak is van het Moslim-geweld. Ik geloof namelijk niet in de domheid van de geweldenaars, zij zijn wel dom maar niet hun leiders.


*Boom? Bedoel je dat Christendom,Jodendom en Islam takken van dezelfde boom zijn? Want zo zie ik het namelijk.

Een verklaring voor het moslimgeweld? Nou dat zou een enorm verhaal worden.
In het algemeen zijn dat uiteraard verschillende factoren: de kruistochten (ik weet lang geleden, maar westerse landen hebben geen idee hoezeer dit nog speelt), de politieke geschiedenis vanaf de val van het Islamitische rijk, de kolonisatie van moslimlanden, het israel-palestina conflict, de olie (en daarmee toenemde kloof tussen arm en rijk), het buitenland beleid van de VS, de huidige armoede, huidige politieke situatie met dictators en onderdrukking. Eigenlijk sluit ik me aan bij de analyse van Karen Armstrong. 
Mooi verwoord word het ook door koninging Raniah van Jordanie: Mensen die weten dat hun hele leven zinloos zal zijn omdat ze de kans niet krijgen er iets van te maken, hebben niks om voor te leven en dus ook niks te verliezen.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Geplaatst door rinuz 
> 9:123 O, gij die gelooft, bestrijdt de ongelovigen die in uw nabijheid zijn en laat hen hardheid in u vinden en weet, dat Allah met de godvruchtigen is.
> 
> 
> 
> Het is helaas waar dat Moslims die zich tot het Christendom bekeren in een aantal gevallen verstoten worden uit hun familie, een aantal jaren geleden hoorde ik een amerikaanse Imam zelfs zeggen "als mijn zoon Christen wordt dood ik hem"
> Ik dacht dat het uitwassen waren maar het is dus een beginsel.*


Waarom? Omdat een Imam dat zegt?
Gelukkig voor jou zijn niet alle Moslims net zo goedgelovig als jij.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Ik ken persoonlijk Christenen die Moslim werden en niet meer welkom waren bij ouders en familie. Ik ken ook meisjes die Moslim werden en stiekum hun gebeden moesten verrichten en hun islamitische boeken onder hun bed moesten verstoppen. Die uit het huis gegooid werden, toen dat ontdekt werd etc.
> In tegenstelling tot jou trek ik daar niet de conclusie uit dat dat wel met de Bijbel, Christendom etc. te maken zal hebben.


Dat kan altijd gebeuren. Maar in de Islam is het een beginsel.

Op gezag van Ibn Masoed radieyyallaahoe anhoe die heeft gezegd : De Boodschapper van Allaah sallaallaahoe alayhie was-sallem heeft gezegd: Het is niet toegestaan om het bloed van een moslim te vergieten, behalve in drie gevallen: degene die het (wettelijke) huwelijk geproeft heeft en (vervolgens) overspel (buitenechtelijke sexuele omgang) pleegt, een leven omwille van een leven (bij moord), en de afvallige die zijn religie verlaat en hierdoor zich van de groep (al-Djamaaah) afsplitst. Overgeleverd door al-Boechaarie en Moslim.

9:123 O, gij die gelooft, bestrijdt de ongelovigen die in uw nabijheid zijn en laat hen hardheid in u vinden en weet, dat Allah met de godvruchtigen is.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Mijn God zeg, wie doen dat wel?? Bush lost het toch ook met geweld op?
> Zo is de mens nou eenmaal. Ze waren nog maar met zijn vieren toen de een de ander al het hoofd insloeg (Abel en Kain).


Jezus heeft de weg duidelijk aangegeven.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Dat is precies hetzelfde als ik altijd zeg over die zogenaamde Moslimlanden van jou: er wonen veel Moslims, wil niet zeggen dat het land Islamitisch is.


Ik weet dat er volgens jou geen Moslim landen zijn maar volgens mij zijn er minstens 2. De Islam kent geen scheiding van kerk en staat, dus dat ligt anders. Er bestaan dus Moslim-landen of men wil ze vestigen. Mijn voorbeeld van de invoering van de sharia gaat over een (stuk) land dat een wet invoert gebaseerd op de Islam-beginselen. Als daar dus corruptie niet in de shariawet is opgenomen is dat een belangrijk manco.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Nee die bestaan ook niet.
> Nogmaals er is 1 land die dit beweerd: Saudie Arabie. Maar ook dit is niet waar want er gebeueren daar heel veel dingen die absoluuut niet door de beuegel kunnen.


Dat is dan een kwestie van interpretatie. Jij vindt dat omdat er daar slechte dingen gebeuren er geen sprake is van een Moslimland. Ik vind juist omdat er slechte (sharia) dingen gebeuren is het een Moslimland.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> In de Sharia zijn er geen straffen voor kaarten voor zover ik weet.


Het ging om een kaartje leggen om geld.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Sjonge jonge zeg, jij laat je wel een hoop onzin op de mouw spelden! En die man ook trouwens.
> In indonesie schermen ze met de Islam als er wat loos is, hier doen ze dat met termen als 'vrijheid' en 'democratie'. ik zie echt geen enkel verschil.
> Gewoon je verschuilen achter iets.


Dat begrijp ik niet. Waarom laat die man (of ik mij) zich een hoop onzin op de mouw spelden? Hij moest gewoon betalen!




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> In het algemeen zie ik het zo:
> Het westen is sinds de ontkerkelijking en secularisatie enorm vooruit gegaan op het gebeid van vrijheid, democratie en mensenrechten (vrouwenrechten voornamelijk). Al deze verworvenheden hebben we niet bepaald aan de kerk te danken.


Dat is wel erg kort door de bocht. De technische vooruitgang is circa 2 eeuwen begonnen, de ontkerkelijking is iets van de laatste 50 jaar. Het is eerder andersom, de ontkerkelijking is het gevolg van de technische vooruitgang en de daardoor ontstane welvaart, de mensen hebben God niet meer nodig denken ze. Wel heb je (deels) gelijk dat Christenen zich mede door de vrijheid van meningsuiting en de kritiek zich steeds meer gerealiseerd hebben dat Jezus geen vrouwen discrimineerde.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> In Moslimlanden zie ik het tegenovergestelde: toen de Moslims de Islam steeds meer loslieten en zich steeds minder hielden aan het geloof, viel het Islamitische rijk en sindsdien zitten we in een neerwaardse spiraal van ontmoskeeing (bij gebrek aan een beter woord) verwestering en secularisatie die gepaard gaat met toenemde armoede, onderdrukking en wantoestanden die de Islam niet tolereerd.


Ben je wel eens in het Alahambra geweest? Een zeer fraai gebouw maar op zich ook al een bewijs van de decadentie uit vroeger tijden. Dat is enerzijds trouwens, anderzijds kan je blij zijn dat ze het gemaakt hebben, valt er voor ons ook nog wat te genieten. Ik deel jouw visie niet want zoals ik aangaf een te grote bevolkingsgroei, fatalisme en soms het enige onderwijs in Koran scholen waar men intelligente jongelui de Koran uit het hoofd laat leren, het niet deelnemen van vrouwen aan het arbeidsproces bevorderen niet de welvaart.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Boom? Bedoel je dat Christendom,Jodendom en Islam takken van dezelfde boom zijn? Want zo zie ik het namelijk.


Nee, daar ging het niet over. Ik stelde voor: de Islam is een boom. Daar komen (veel of weinig) slechte vruchten aan. Hoe komt dat? Staat de boom in slechte grond of hebben de takken te weinig contact met de boom? Wellicht kun je nog meer vergelijkingen maken.




> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Een verklaring voor het moslimgeweld? Nou dat zou een enorm verhaal worden.
> In het algemeen zijn dat uiteraard verschillende factoren: de kruistochten (ik weet lang geleden, maar westerse landen hebben geen idee hoezeer dit nog speelt), de politieke geschiedenis vanaf de val van het Islamitische rijk, de kolonisatie van moslimlanden, het israel-palestina conflict, de olie (en daarmee toenemde kloof tussen arm en rijk), het buitenland beleid van de VS, de huidige armoede, huidige politieke situatie met dictators en onderdrukking. Eigenlijk sluit ik me aan bij de analyse van Karen Armstrong. 
> Mooi verwoord word het ook door koninging Raniah van Jordanie: Mensen die weten dat hun hele leven zinloos zal zijn omdat ze de kans niet krijgen er iets van te maken, hebben niks om voor te leven en dus ook niks te verliezen.


Het valt me op dat het vrijwel allemaal oorzaken van buitenaf zijn, anderen hebben dat gedaan. Met de val van het Islamitische rijk bedoel je daar het Ottomaanse rijk mee? Kolonisatie b.v. is er in het midden-oosten niet zoveel geweest, niet Moslimlanden zijn ook gekoloniseerd geweest maar kennen dat geweld niet. Amerika is ook een Engelse kolonie geweest maar die zijn daarna gaan samenwerken. India kent een geweldige traditie van geweldloos verzet.

----------


## Awareness

Waarnemert

Gelukkig vind je de mensen die de Islamitische geloof hebben, niet geweldadig, maar alleen de religie.

Het zijn er maar enkelen.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Rourchid 
> Een afvallige is iemand die zich tegen de Islamitische religie keert zoals bijvoorbeeld mw. Hirsi Magan (VVD); hoe oran-verzen altijd in de context genterpreteerd moeten worden is eerder in deze draad uiteengezet: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...4#post2545174.


Ik was van plan omdat je vrijwel nooit op argumenten ingaat geen weerwoord meer te geven maar nu maak je het toch al te bont. Als je je in een discussie (met Dolle Fatima) mengt doe het dan wel goed.
Waarschijnlijk ben je blij met de nuancering die je op het doden van afvalligen aanbrengt maar dat verandert aan het feit nauwelijks iets. Want wat zeg je eigenlijk, niet alle afvalligen moeten gedood worden maar alleen die zich tegen de Islam keert. Dus moeten afvalligen dood. Je snapt blijkbaar niet dat die nuancering weinig om het lijf heeft. Maar ook die nuancering staat niet in de tekst. Voorts is het niet mogelijk om afvallige te zijn zonder  je tegen de religie te keren, immers door de daad zelf al verklaar je niet meer in Allah en de profeet te geloven en dat is op zich zelf al tegen de religie keren.  Maar dat de bepaling niet alleen toegepast wordt op personen die zich volgens jou tegen de religie keren bewijst het volgende bericht :

http://www.ad.nl/buitenland/article226130.ece

Daarin gaat het om een van de Islam afvallige die door zijn familie is aangeklaagd en de doodstraf riskeert.
Daarbij worden 2 zaken bewezen :

a) Op afvalligheid van de Islam staat de doodstraf.
b) De familie wil dat.

Om deze twee zaken ging het in deze draad.





> De meerderheid van een land hoeft niet pers uit Moslims te bestaan om de wetgeving volledig in overeenstemning met de Sharia te laten zijn. 
> Het stelsel van onderwijzingen uit Koran en Soenna vormt de Sharia.
> De _fikh_ (Islamitisch recht en jurisprudentie) waar in deze quote aan gerefereerd wordt is die zoals ontleend is aan de Sharia op het Indonesische eiland Atjeh.
> De casus betreft een vrouw die berecht werd vanwege kaarten om geld.
> De straf als onderwijzing heeft tegen de culturele achtergrond van Atjeh een preventieve werking. Vanuit een Nederlandse achtergrond zou een psychologische behandeling op zijn plaats zijn maar daar is op Atjeh geen geld voor. 
> De Islam is als verwijzing n, maar de toepassing veronderstelt dat wij rekening houden met de geschiedenis en de maatschappelijke en de culturele ruimte waarin de Islam beleefd wordt.


Weer zo'n rare vergelijking. Een psychologische behandeling voor iedereen die een gokje waagt? Als de Islam stokslagen wil geven het zij zo maar daar ging het niet om, het ging er om dat kaarten bestraft wordt en corruptie niet.

De rest laat ik maar zitten. Ik deed trouwens een voorstel aan Dolle Fatima.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Dus moeten afvalligen dood. Je snapt blijkbaar niet dat die nuancering weinig om het lijf heeft. 
> *


Ik definieer alleen afvallige en mbt Hirsi Magan (VVD) is verbanning uit de Islamitische gemeenschap de reguliere gang van zaken: ze heeft zich niet meer met Islamitische geloofszaken te bemoeien.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> a) Op afvalligheid van de Islam staat de doodstraf.
> b) De familie wil dat.
> *


Deze extrapolatie uit de Koran is geheel voor jou rekening, gezien echter je staat van hysterie doe ik ook geen moeite om de nuances voor de tigste keer toe te lichten.
Overigens heeft Dolle Fatima hier adequaat op gereposteerd.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Weer zo'n rare vergelijking. Een psychologische behandeling voor iedereen die een gokje waagt? Als de Islam stokslagen wil geven het zij zo maar daar ging het niet om, het ging er om dat kaarten bestraft wordt en corruptie niet.
> *


Atjeh betrof een vrouw die haar kinderen verwaarloosde om te middels kaarten aan gokken te doen: de bewijslast was aanwezig.
Als je het over het mogelijk aan het licht brengen van corruptie hebt in een land ver hier vandaan, ben je alleen maar theoretisch aan het zeveren en kan je in een monoloog iedere conlusie trekken zonder de noodzaak van onderbouwing.



> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Ik deed trouwens een voorstel aan Dolle Fatima.
> *


'De _oemma_ is een lichaam, als een van de leden ziek is, voelt het hele lichaam daarvan de koorts en de pijn.' (_Hadieth_ weergegeven door Boechari)

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Rourchid 
> Ik definieer alleen afvallige en mbt Hirsi Magan (VVD) is verbanning uit de Islamitische gemeenschap de reguliere gang van zaken: ze heeft zich niet meer met Islamitische geloofszaken te bemoeien.
> 
> Deze extrapolatie uit de Koran is geheel voor jou rekening, gezien echter je staat van hysterie doe ik ook geen moeite om de nuances voor de tigste keer toe te lichten.
> Overigens heeft Dolle Fatima hier adequaat op gereposteerd.


a) Ze heeft nog niet geantwoord.

b) Ik citeerde: Op gezag van Ibn Masoed radieyyallaahoe anhoe die heeft gezegd : De Boodschapper van Allaah sallaallaahoe alayhie was-sallem heeft gezegd: Het is niet toegestaan om het bloed van een moslim te vergieten, behalve in drie gevallen: degene die het (wettelijke) huwelijk geproeft heeft en (vervolgens) overspel (buitenechtelijke sexuele omgang) pleegt, een leven omwille van een leven (bij moord), en de afvallige die zijn religie verlaat en hierdoor zich van de groep (al-Djamaaah) afsplitst. Overgeleverd door al-Boechaarie en Moslim. 
9:123 O, gij die gelooft, bestrijdt de ongelovigen die in uw nabijheid zijn en laat hen hardheid in u vinden en weet, dat Allah met de godvruchtigen is.

Uit het citaat blijkt zonneklaar dat het door de profeet Mohammed is toegestaan om een afvallige te doden. Dat is dus niet een extrapolatie door mij De beperking die jij aanbrengt staat niet in het citaat, is door jou verzonnen. Maar al zou je gelijk hebben dan is nog zonneklaar dat afvalligen gedood mogen worden.
Dat dit geen theorie is bewees ik met de verwijzing naar het artikel. Wat staat er in het artikel? Dat een Moslim die zich bekeerd heeft tot Christen door zijn familie  is aangeklaagd en nu kans loopt om gedood te worden. Een dag later werd nog eens bevestigd dat er 4 moslim geleerden waren die verklaarden dat de man dood moest.
Wat jij nu doet is een rookgordijn te leggen over deze feiten en voor de zoveelste keer niet ingaan op de argumenten.
Niks verbanning van afvalligen, doden 
Al deze feiten bewijzen dat de Islam toestaat afvalligen te doden en dat familie dit voorstaat. Je pogingen om dit bewijs te verdonkeremanen is een bewuste misleiding of onnozelheid.




> Geplaatst door Rourchid 
> Atjeh betrof een vrouw die haar kinderen verwaarloosde om te middels kaarten aan gokken te doen: de bewijslast was aanwezig.
> Als je het over het mogelijk aan het licht brengen van corruptie hebt in een land ver hier vandaan, ben je alleen maar theoretisch aan het zeveren en kan je in een monoloog iedere conlusie trekken zonder de noodzaak van onderbouwing.


Kijk hier poog je weer een rookgordijn te leggen. 
a) De vrouw verwaarloosde haar kinderen. Slaat nergens op, ze is voor gokken veroordeelt.
b) Het is ver weg. Is dit een argument? Is het daarom niet waar?
c) Theoretisch? Hallo is er iets theoretisch aan?
d) Zeveren? Mijn betoog komt je niet goed uit zeker.
e) Onderbouwing? Moet ik de corruptie nog bewijzen?

Mar het leukste is dat jouw "vrouw" mij niet bekend was, ik refereerde aan een man die na zijn veroordeling verklaarde de stokslagen nog akseptabel te vinden maar het (smeer)geld voor zijn vrijlating niet. Blijkbaar worden er aan de lopende band in Atjeh mensen voor gokken veroordeelt maar veroordelingen voor corruptie hoor ik nooit van, rara hoe kan dat? Omdat de Islam het blijkbaar belangrijker vindt op kleinigheden te letten. Aangezien kritiek op de Islam niet geoorloofd is (Ayaan mag zich er ook niet mee bemoeien) ben jij wel verplicht om ook dit weer onder de tafel te werken.

Waarom stop ik de discusie met jou? Omdat je vrijwel nooit ingaat op argumenten en zelfs een zo duidelijke zaak als het doden van afvalligen hierboven nog wegredeneert.





> Geplaatst door Rourchid 
> De _oemma_ is een lichaam, als een van de leden ziek is, voelt het hele lichaam daarvan de koorts en de pijn.' (_Hadieth_ weergegeven door Boechari)


Het is de vraag of Dolle Fatima zo blij is met jou.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_
> *
> Waarom stop ik de discusie met jou? Omdat je vrijwel nooit ingaat op argumenten en zelfs een zo duidelijke zaak als het doden van afvalligen hierboven nog wegredeneert.
> *


Van een discussie met jou is nooit sprake geweest en zal ook nooit sprake zijn.
Het enige wat ik doe is een tegenwicht bieden aan van jouw zieke mind games die je kunt spelen door het misbruiken van je relatief grotere taalvaardigheid ten opzichte van mijn gemiddelde geloofsgenoot, een onbalans die het gevolg is van een falend onderwijssysteem. 
Kortom: serieus nemen doe ik je niet en ik zie je ook geenszins als representatief voor de gemiddelde niet-Islamitische Nederlander.

----------


## Awareness

Waarnemert:
"Daar begreep en begrijp ik niets van. Als bij wijze van spreken de lijken van slachtoffers van de Islam je links en rechts voorbij schieten hoe kan je dan volhouden dat de Islam een religie van vrede is"?

Dit is wel genoeg voor mij, in een notedop.

Hoeveel volgelingen zijn er van de Islam, waarnemert?


Voor mij is de Islam ook een religie van vrede.

U wilt alleen de Islam veroordelen, over de mensen daar maalt u niet om.

Wat zegt u van de lijken van katholieken, en lijken van protestanten,lijken van heksen, volgelingen van halfgare religien, babies vermoorden enz.

Daar begrijpt u echt niets van, de lijken van slachtoffers van de Islam.
Het is toch erg heh?

De mens veroorzaakt, niet de religie.

Laat de Koran, en de bijbel zoals het is, en neem al de wijsheid op

Het kan niet zo zijn dat de inmiddels duizend jaar, of meer, zegt u het maar, dan weet ik dat ook al weer, oude heren geweld predikte.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Awareness_ 
> *Waarnemert:
> "Daar begreep en begrijp ik niets van. Als bij wijze van spreken de lijken van slachtoffers van de Islam je links en rechts voorbij schieten hoe kan je dan volhouden dat de Islam een religie van vrede is"?
> 
> Dit is wel genoeg voor mij, in een notedop.
> 
> Hoeveel volgelingen zijn er van de Islam, waarnemert?
> 
> 
> ...


Als de mens wordt gevoed door een systeem dan is dat systeem (mede) verantwoordelijk en te veroordelen. Vergelijk Hitler Duitsland. Door het systeem en de nazi-propaganda kwamen de mensen er toe om misdaden te begaan.
Als je, zoals in de Islam, beloofd wordt dat je na een zelfmoordaanslag naar het paradijs gaat met 70 maagden moet je niet vreemd opkijken dat er mensen zijn die dat uitvoeren.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Als de mens wordt gevoed door een systeem dan is dat systeem (mede) verantwoordelijk en te veroordelen. Vergelijk Hitler Duitsland. Door het systeem en de nazi-propaganda kwamen de mensen er toe om misdaden te begaan.
> Als je, zoals in de Islam, beloofd wordt dat je na een zelfmoordaanslag naar het paradijs gaat met 70 maagden moet je niet vreemd opkijken dat er mensen zijn die dat uitvoeren.*


Zelfmoordaanslag= zelfmoord= de hel

Sterven tijdens de strijd om een rechtvaardig doel en oorzaak, om je te verdedigen, is martelaarschap. En hoe vaak moet ik nog vertellen dat dit niets met maagden te maken heeft????
Dat geheugen van jou werkt blijkbaar alleen als het je uitkomt.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Zelfmoordaanslag= zelfmoord= de hel
> 
> Sterven tijdens de strijd om een rechtvaardig doel en oorzaak, om je te verdedigen, is martelaarschap. En hoe vaak moet ik nog vertellen dat dit niets met maagden te maken heeft????
> Dat geheugen van jou werkt blijkbaar alleen als het je uitkomt.*


Ik weet wel dat jij niet in "het sprookje" gelooft maar anderen, ook op dit forum, wel.
Het zou wel helpen als de Islam eens een "dogma" zou formuleren. Nu heeft iedere Moslim zijn eigen waarheid, is niet zo erg als het maar niet om mensenlevens zou gaan.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Ik weet wel dat jij niet in "het sprookje" gelooft maar anderen, ook op dit forum, wel.
> Het zou wel helpen als de Islam eens een "dogma" zou formuleren. Nu heeft iedere Moslim zijn eigen waarheid, is niet zo erg als het maar niet om mensenlevens zou gaan.*


Ja daar hebben we het al eens eerder over gehad. Dogma's zijn er al genoeg geformuleerd over zulke onderwerpen, wij noemen ze alleen anders: fatwa's. Dit zijn uitspraken van geleerden op gebied van de godsdienst.
Maar zoals in elke godsdienst zijn er verschillende geleerden, met verschillende meningen en verschillende stromingen en mogen gelovigen zelf kiezen aan welke mening zij zich binden. En gelukkig maar, want daar draait het toch om met godsdienstvrijheid. Bovendien kun je moeilijk zeggen, je bent Moslim, dan ben je het met de volgende punten eens. Dat werkt gewoonweg niet.

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Ja daar hebben we het al eens eerder over gehad. Dogma's zijn er al genoeg geformuleerd over zulke onderwerpen, wij noemen ze alleen anders: fatwa's. Dit zijn uitspraken van geleerden op gebied van de godsdienst.
> Maar zoals in elke godsdienst zijn er verschillende geleerden, met verschillende meningen en verschillende stromingen en mogen gelovigen zelf kiezen aan welke mening zij zich binden. En gelukkig maar, want daar draait het toch om met godsdienstvrijheid. Bovendien kun je moeilijk zeggen, je bent Moslim, dan ben je het met de volgende punten eens. Dat werkt gewoonweg niet.*



Allah (swt) is er heel duidelijk in met welke punten je het wel eens 
moet zijn en dat er geen keuze kan zijn dan de islam te aanvaarden 
en als moslim te sterven.
Helaas bestaat deze godsdienst niet meer!
En maak je altijd een verkeerde keuze!

Of je wordt soenniet, shjiet, admadya, aleviet, soefie etc, maar moslim 
worden is bijna onmogelijk tegenwoordig...?? 

Het zou misschien nog kunnen, maar dan mag je alleen gebeden verrichten in 'autentieke/onbeschonden moskeen' zoals die in Mekka 
gemaakt zijn voor 'de som van alle secten' = islam en die niet opgericht 
zijn voor een speciale groep binnen 'de islam'.

Probeer maar te achter halen wat er met soera Joesoef wordt bedoelt!

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Als de mens wordt gevoed door een systeem dan is dat systeem (mede) verantwoordelijk en te veroordelen. Vergelijk Hitler Duitsland. Door het systeem en de nazi-propaganda kwamen de mensen er toe om misdaden te begaan.
> Als je, zoals in de Islam, beloofd wordt dat je na een zelfmoordaanslag naar het paradijs gaat met 70 maagden moet je niet vreemd opkijken dat er mensen zijn die dat uitvoeren.*


Eerst wil ik zeggen, dat uw manier van denken is generaliserend; over mensen.
Dat zijn wij in de eerste plaats.

Eigenlijk weet ik niet gelijk wat ik moet antwoorden, want dat doen uw woorden.
U voelt u bedreigd.
U kent de IRA?
Och ik weet het al, dus degene die een zelfmoord aanslag gaat begaan,
verlangt naar de 70 maagden, die hem in het hiernamaals beloofd
zijn.
Gelooft u net als Dolle Fatima, dat er vrouwelijke en mannelijke zielen zijn in het hiernamaals, Waarnemert?
Want wij zouden toch niet vreemd opkijken, dat die mensen die daad met graagte zou willen uitvoeren?
Er zijn zulke domme mensen, blijkbaar heh, Waarnemert?
Voor u zou dit bericht klaar zijn, voor mij niet.
Maar u hoort er ook bij, dat het vandaag ineens alles opgelost is,
getver! dat kan niet!
Ga zo door.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Gedenken_ 
> *Allah (swt) is er heel duidelijk in met welke punten je het wel eens 
> moet zijn en dat er geen keuze kan zijn dan de islam te aanvaarden 
> en als moslim te sterven.
> Helaas bestaat deze godsdienst niet meer!
> En maak je altijd een verkeerde keuze!
> 
> Of je wordt soenniet, shjiet, admadya, aleviet, soefie etc, maar moslim 
> worden is bijna onmogelijk tegenwoordig...?? 
> ...


Nou zo erg is het gelukkig nog niet.
Er zijn veel verschillende meningen en stromingen, maar veel dingen zijn toch algemeen aanvaard en komen overeen.
Bovendien hebben Moslims niet zo'n moeite met verschillen en andere meningen als autochtone Nederlanders. Ze zijn wat meer gewend aan diversisteit, schieten er niet meteen van in de stress, zijn er minder bang voor en wat toleranter.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Ja daar hebben we het al eens eerder over gehad. Dogma's zijn er al genoeg geformuleerd over zulke onderwerpen, wij noemen ze alleen anders: fatwa's. Dit zijn uitspraken van geleerden op gebied van de godsdienst.
> Maar zoals in elke godsdienst zijn er verschillende geleerden, met verschillende meningen en verschillende stromingen en mogen gelovigen zelf kiezen aan welke mening zij zich binden. En gelukkig maar, want daar draait het toch om met godsdienstvrijheid. Bovendien kun je moeilijk zeggen, je bent Moslim, dan ben je het met de volgende punten eens. Dat werkt gewoonweg niet.*


Voordat Rourchid zich in onze discussie mengde hadden we het over het verschil in behandeling van mensen die van geloof veranderden. Tenminste ik vind het nogal een verschil of je te maken heb met tegenwerking van familie of dat je de doodstraf riskeert. Alsof ik op mijn wenken bediend werd kwam daar de vervolging van de Afghaanse tot het Christelijk geloof bekeerde Moslim (hoewel ik liever ongelijk had). Ik zou het op prijs stellen als je daar alsnog op in ging, want dat was ook een draad in deze discussie.

Nu over het geciteerde: Ik heb geen enkele behoefte om me te bemoeien met uitspraken van Moslim geleerden over hun eigen Godsdienst maar als dit gewelddadigheden betreft t.a.v. hun doelgroep of t.a.v. anderen dan heeft iedereen het recht zich er mee te bemoeien. 
Nu zal jouw netwerk anders zijn dan het mijne maar mij is geen fatwa bekend die tegen de gewelddadigheden in gaat, de enige die ik ken is de fatwa tegen Salmon Ruhsdie en dat is geen goed voorbeeld.
Maar als ik de TV uitzendingen zie op Memri dan moet ik constateren dat blijkbaar niemand zich van de gewelddadigheden veroordelende fatwa's zich iets aantrekt.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Voordat Rourchid zich in onze discussie mengde hadden we het over het verschil in behandeling van mensen die van geloof veranderden. Tenminste ik vind het nogal een verschil of je te maken heb met tegenwerking van familie of dat je de doodstraf riskeert. Alsof ik op mijn wenken bediend werd kwam daar de vervolging van de Afghaanse tot het Christelijk geloof bekeerde Moslim (hoewel ik liever ongelijk had). Ik zou het op prijs stellen als je daar alsnog op in ging, want dat was ook een draad in deze discussie.*


*


Ibnu heeft het al een keer uitgelegd, maar ja dat geheugen van jou werkt nooit als het je niet uitkomt he?
De Qur'an predikt godsdienstvrijheid. Er zijn een paar hadieth die hiermee tegenstrijdig zijn. In het algemeen geldt dat de Qur'an boven de hadith gaat, wanneer dat gebeurt, en deze hadith dus komen te vervallen. Bovendien zijn er ook hadieth die de Qur'an op dit punt wel ondersteunen.





Nu over het geciteerde: Ik heb geen enkele behoefte om me te bemoeien met uitspraken van Moslim geleerden over hun eigen Godsdienst maar als dit gewelddadigheden betreft t.a.v. hun doelgroep of t.a.v. anderen dan heeft iedereen het recht zich er mee te bemoeien. 
Nu zal jouw netwerk anders zijn dan het mijne maar mij is geen fatwa bekend die tegen de gewelddadigheden in gaat, de enige die ik ken is de fatwa tegen Salmon Ruhsdie en dat is geen goed voorbeeld.
Maar als ik de TV uitzendingen zie op Memri dan moet ik constateren dat blijkbaar niemand zich van de gewelddadigheden veroordelende fatwa's zich iets aantrekt.


*Dan laat je geheugen je opnieuw in de steek want ik heb hier al heel veel fatwa's van geleerden gepost. En laat ik je even uit je hoofd praten dat er veel geleerden zijn die geweld wel goedkeuren, dit zijn er zeer weinig. 
Ook worden hier conferenties over gehouden, waarbij groepen geleerden bij elkaar komen om oordelen te vellen. Wetspraak heet dat, in het arabisch Fiqh. En zo ziet zo'n uitspraak er dan uit:

"Terrorisme is een afschuwelijke aanval uitgevoerd door individuen, groepen of staten tegen de mens (zijn godsdienst, leven, intellect, eigendom en eer). Het omvat alle vormen van intimidatie, schade, bedreiging, doden zonder gerechtvaardigde oorzaak en alles wat verband houdt met om het even welke vorm van gewapende diefstal waardoor de wegen onveilig worden, banditisme, elke daad van geweld of van bedreiging die bedoeld is om een misdadig plan individueel of collectief uit te voeren, met de bedoeling de mensen angst aan te jagen en met afschuw te vervullen door hen te kwetsen of hun levens, vrijheid, veiligheid of omstandigheden aan gevaar bloot te stellen; het kan ook de vorm aannemen van het toebrengen van schade aan het milieu of aan een openbare of private voorziening of het blootstellen van een nationale of natuurlijke rijkdom ('resource') aan gevaar. Dit zijn allemaal uitingen van onheil in het land, die God aan Muslims verboden heeft te begaan." (Islamic Fiqh Council, Saudi Arabia [1])

"Definition of terrorism", Islamic Fiqh Council, Saudi Arabia. 
In: "Terrorism, Islam's viewpoint", Muslim World League Journal, Jumad al-Ula 1423/July 2002 CE  

http://thetruereligion.org/modules/w...p?articleid=60

Zoals je ziet is dit een uitspraak van het Islamitische Fiqh Counsel van Saudie Arabie, daarin zijn alle Saudische geleerden (en je weet; die zijn erg strikt in de leer) vertegenwoordigd. Zelfs zulke strikte en over het algemeen strenge geleerden, keuren geweld op deze manier af.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Awareness_ 
> *Eerst wil ik zeggen, dat uw manier van denken is generaliserend; over mensen.
> Dat zijn wij in de eerste plaats.
> 
> Eigenlijk weet ik niet gelijk wat ik moet antwoorden, want dat doen uw woorden.
> U voelt u bedreigd.
> U kent de IRA?
> Och ik weet het al, dus degene die een zelfmoord aanslag gaat begaan,
> verlangt naar de 70 maagden, die hem in het hiernamaals beloofd
> ...


Je formuleert hier en daar nogal wazig maar goed ik zal mijn best doen te antwoorden.

Generaliserend? Moet wel want ik ken de aanslagplegers niet persoonlijk maar uit de "testamenten" en de verklaringen van sommige moeders blijkt dat ze zich na hun daad in het paradijs wanen.

Volgens Jezus (en die kan het weten volgens mij) zijn er wel mannen en vrouwen in de hemel maar zullen er geen huwelijksverbintenissen zijn, dus ook geen sex neem ik aan. Uit verdere bijbelgegevens blijkt dat alleen de (herstelde) verhouding met God al een onvoorstelbare vreugde geeft. Ik kan het niet helpen maar een man die met 72 maagden mag copuleren vind ik een platvoerse voorstelling van de hemelse vreugde. En hoe zit het met de vrouwen? Krijgen die ook 72 knapen?
Dit was eigenlijk terzijde, want het ging mij om de vraag oorzaak en gevolg, als je iemand wijs maakt enz. dan zal hij dat doen.
Domme mensen? Ik denk eerder domme leiders.

De laatste zinnen moet je eens uitleggen.

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Ibnu heeft het al een keer uitgelegd, maar ja dat geheugen van jou werkt nooit als het je niet uitkomt he?
> De Qur'an predikt godsdienstvrijheid. Er zijn een paar hadieth die hiermee tegenstrijdig zijn. In het algemeen geldt dat de Qur'an boven de hadith gaat, wanneer dat gebeurt, en deze hadith dus komen te vervallen. Bovendien zijn er ook hadieth die de Qur'an op dit punt wel ondersteunen.


Ibnu heeft bij mijn weten niets uitgelegd, Rourchid heeft wel een hoop nonsens verkocht en gaat nooit in op tegenargumenten. Waarom je perse weer een sneer moet geven ontgaat mij.
De Koran predikt ook godsdienstvrijheid. Dat is ook het geval met de overleveringen. Ik plukte die van het doden van afvalligen zo van een nederlandse website als waarheid. Daar gaat men blijkbaar niet gebukt onder het feit dat dit tegenstrijdig is met de Koran. En zijn er geen geleerden die menen dat de latere openbaringen gaan boven de eerdere (minder gewelddadige) teksten?
Verder zijn het leuke discussies over wat er nu wel of niet geldt voor afvalligen maar als je hoofd in de strop zit heb je daar niets aan. In dat verband is het opvallend dat er zelden hier op dit forum door Moslims ruiterlijk afstand wordt genomen van al die schandalige dingen.





> Dan laat je geheugen je opnieuw in de steek want ik heb hier al heel veel fatwa's van geleerden gepost.


Ik geloof je maar had ze nog niet gezien 




> En laat ik je even uit je hoofd praten dat er veel geleerden zijn die geweld wel goedkeuren, dit zijn er zeer weinig.


Maar dan heb je toch niets aan uitspraken als de een dit zegt en de ander dat. En nogmaals als dit niet over geweld zou gaan zou het me worst wezen.




> Ook worden hier conferenties over gehouden, waarbij groepen geleerden bij elkaar komen om oordelen te vellen. Wetspraak heet dat, in het arabisch Fiqh. En zo ziet zo'n uitspraak er dan uit:
> 
> "Terrorisme is een afschuwelijke aanval uitgevoerd door individuen, groepen of staten tegen de mens (zijn godsdienst, leven, intellect, eigendom en eer). Het omvat alle vormen van intimidatie, schade, bedreiging, doden zonder gerechtvaardigde oorzaak en alles wat verband houdt met om het even welke vorm van gewapende diefstal waardoor de wegen onveilig worden, banditisme, elke daad van geweld of van bedreiging die bedoeld is om een misdadig plan individueel of collectief uit te voeren, met de bedoeling de mensen angst aan te jagen en met afschuw te vervullen door hen te kwetsen of hun levens, vrijheid, veiligheid of omstandigheden aan gevaar bloot te stellen; het kan ook de vorm aannemen van het toebrengen van schade aan het milieu of aan een openbare of private voorziening of het blootstellen van een nationale of natuurlijke rijkdom ('resource') aan gevaar. Dit zijn allemaal uitingen van onheil in het land, die God aan Muslims verboden heeft te begaan." (Islamic Fiqh Council, Saudi Arabia [1])
> 
> "Definition of terrorism", Islamic Fiqh Council, Saudi Arabia. 
> In: "Terrorism, Islam's viewpoint", Muslim World League Journal, Jumad al-Ula 1423/July 2002 CE  
> 
> http://thetruereligion.org/modules/w...p?articleid=60
> 
> Zoals je ziet is dit een uitspraak van het Islamitische Fiqh Counsel van Saudie Arabie, daarin zijn alle Saudische geleerden (en je weet; die zijn erg strikt in de leer) vertegenwoordigd. Zelfs zulke strikte en over het algemeen strenge geleerden, keuren geweld op deze manier af.


Ik las nog even door op jou link, en wat vond ik daar als praktische toepassing?

Obviously, in view of the enormity of such acts of aggression, which are viewed by the Shari'ah (Islamic law) as an act of war against the laws and the creatures of God, there is no stricter punishment anywhere in the manmade laws. Moreover, according to the Islamic Fiqh Council, there are various forms of terrorism, which include state terrorism, the most conspicuous illustration and the most heinous of which is practiced in Palestine today by the Israelis, and by the Serbs in Bosnia- Herzegovina and Kosovo. 

Als je als enige praktische toepassing deze twee zaken noemt veroordeel je geen terrorisme maar alleen het terrorisme dat jou niet uitkomt, uiterst selectief. Dat is nu precies waar het om gaat, het eigen terorisme wordt niet veroordeeld.

----------


## Gedenken

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Nou zo erg is het gelukkig nog niet.
> 
> 
> Er zijn veel verschillende meningen en stromingen, maar veel dingen zijn toch algemeen aanvaard en komen overeen.
> Bovendien hebben Moslims niet zo'n moeite met verschillen en andere meningen als autochtone Nederlanders. Ze zijn wat meer gewend aan diversisteit, schieten er niet meteen van in de stress, zijn er minder bang voor en wat toleranter.*





> Nou zo erg is het gelukkig nog niet.



Ik weet niet waar je het over hebt ??, maar goed!

Weet je wat een leuke graadmeter is?
Het opsommen van nationaliteiten en geloofsovertuigingen in een land!
Hoeveel hebben we hier in Nederland alleen al.
Wie is er dan gewend aan diversiteit en heeft minder moeite met verschillen en andere meningen.
Waar haal jij je informatie eigenlijk vandaan??

----------


## Awareness

Als je, zoals in de Islam, beloofd wordt dat je na een zelfmoordaanslag naar het paradijs gaat met 70 maagden moet je niet vreemd opkijken dat er mensen zijn die dat uitvoeren. 

Als u dit zegt, dan neem ik dat u kwalijk.
De Islam vind u een pot nat met een stel moordenaars.
Want u begint met "Als je zoals in de Islam,.........................

Dat is toch een klote houding, tegen over deze mensen die de Islamitische geloof hebben.

Maar mensen met uw houding, heeft de mensheid ook nodig.
Net als de rotte appels in de Islamitische wereld.

Ik moet er niet aan denken dat we allemaal, zo ongeloofelijk aardig zijn tegen elkaar, dag in dag uit. Dat is de mens niet.
Er moet balans zijn.
Begrijpt u dit dan Waarnemert?

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Je formuleert hier en daar nogal wazig maar goed ik zal mijn best doen te antwoorden.
> 
> Generaliserend? Moet wel want ik ken de aanslagplegers niet persoonlijk maar uit de "testamenten" en de verklaringen van sommige moeders blijkt dat ze zich na hun daad in het paradijs wanen.
> 
> Volgens Jezus (en die kan het weten volgens mij) zijn er wel mannen en vrouwen in de hemel maar zullen er geen huwelijksverbintenissen zijn, dus ook geen sex neem ik aan. Uit verdere bijbelgegevens blijkt dat alleen de (herstelde) verhouding met God al een onvoorstelbare vreugde geeft. Ik kan het niet helpen maar een man die met 72 maagden mag copuleren vind ik een platvoerse voorstelling van de hemelse vreugde. En hoe zit het met de vrouwen? Krijgen die ook 72 knapen?
> Dit was eigenlijk terzijde, want het ging mij om de vraag oorzaak en gevolg, als je iemand wijs maakt enz. dan zal hij dat doen.
> Domme mensen? Ik denk eerder domme leiders.
> 
> De laatste zinnen moet je eens uitleggen.*


Zitten in de hemel,ook zielen met verschil in ras?

Als je al mannen en vrouwen in wil hebben.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Awareness_ 
> *Als je, zoals in de Islam, beloofd wordt dat je na een zelfmoordaanslag naar het paradijs gaat met 70 maagden moet je niet vreemd opkijken dat er mensen zijn die dat uitvoeren. 
> 
> Als u dit zegt, dan neem ik dat u kwalijk.
> De Islam vind u een pot nat met een stel moordenaars.
> Want u begint met "Als je zoals in de Islam,.........................
> 
> Dat is toch een klote houding, tegen over deze mensen die de Islamitische geloof hebben.
> 
> ...


Ik vind helemaal niks, jouw conclusie is voor jouw rekening. Het enige dat ik aanwijs is oorzaak en gevolg.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Awareness_ 
> *Zitten in de hemel,ook zielen met verschil in ras?
> 
> Als je al mannen en vrouwen in wil hebben.*


In de hemel zitten geen zielen maar mensen, de onderscheiding ziel en lichaam is een onderscheiding die uit de Griekse philosofie komt en is geen bijbels gegeven. Verder meen ik uit bijbelse gegevens te mogen concluderen dat er ook rassen (wat dat ook mogen zijn) in de hemel zijn.

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *In de hemel zitten geen zielen maar mensen, de onderscheiding ziel en lichaam is een onderscheiding die uit de Griekse philosofie komt en is geen bijbels gegeven. Verder meen ik uit bijbelse gegevens te mogen concluderen dat er ook rassen (wat dat ook mogen zijn) in de hemel zijn.*


Dat mag jij in iedergeval, geloven.


Maar dat er mensen, in de hemel zitten, en nog verschillend in ras.

Jij bent echt net Dolle Fatima, U wilt dat er nog steeds verschil is

tussen ons.

Ik vind je echt een ............. als, je zegt dat er geen zielen, in de hemel of zeg maar in het hiernamaals komen.
En in plaats daarvan, mensen en verschillend in ras.

Nee dit keer ben je niet eerlijk bezig denk ik :hahahahahahahaha

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Je formuleert hier en daar nogal wazig maar goed ik zal mijn best doen te antwoorden.
> 
> Generaliserend? Moet wel want ik ken de aanslagplegers niet persoonlijk maar uit de "testamenten" en de verklaringen van sommige moeders blijkt dat ze zich na hun daad in het paradijs wanen.
> 
> Volgens Jezus (en die kan het weten volgens mij) zijn er wel mannen en vrouwen in de hemel maar zullen er geen huwelijksverbintenissen zijn, dus ook geen sex neem ik aan. Uit verdere bijbelgegevens blijkt dat alleen de (herstelde) verhouding met God al een onvoorstelbare vreugde geeft. Ik kan het niet helpen maar een man die met 72 maagden mag copuleren vind ik een platvoerse voorstelling van de hemelse vreugde. En hoe zit het met de vrouwen? Krijgen die ook 72 knapen?
> *


Nou ik ben blij dat je er de onzin van inziet en dat we het een keer eens zijn.
Ieder verstandig mens begrijpt toch dat beelden van de hemel, metaforisch zijn.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Awareness_ 
> *Dat mag jij in iedergeval, geloven.
> 
> 
> Maar dat er mensen, in de hemel zitten, en nog verschillend in ras.
> 
> Jij bent echt net Dolle Fatima, U wilt dat er nog steeds verschil is
> 
> tussen ons.
> ...


Waarom zou ik niet eerlijk bezig zijn?
Blijkbaar ben je zelf een racist want verschil tussen mensen is juist heerlijk, ik zou het althans lang niet zo leuk vinden op deze aardkloot als er niet van die heerlijke negerdroppies (o, pardon afrikaanse droppies bedoel ik) rondliepen. En alleen blonde "stoten" is ook nogal eentonig.
Ook het spreken over hemel is niet geheel correct. Er komt een nieuwe hemel en een nieuwe aarde , daarop zal gerechtigheid (is o.a. harmonie) wonen. Het zou echt wat wazig worden als daar ook alleen maar zielen (hoe moet ik me dat voorstellen) zouden rondlopen.

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Waarom zou ik niet eerlijk bezig zijn?
> Blijkbaar ben je zelf een racist want verschil tussen mensen is juist heerlijk, ik zou het althans lang niet zo leuk vinden op deze aardkloot als er niet van die heerlijke negerdroppies (o, pardon afrikaanse droppies bedoel ik) rondliepen. En alleen blonde "stoten" is ook nogal eentonig.
> Ook het spreken over hemel is niet geheel correct. Er komt een nieuwe hemel en een nieuwe aarde , daarop zal gerechtigheid (is o.a. harmonie) wonen. Het zou echt wat wazig worden als daar ook alleen maar zielen (hoe moet ik me dat voorstellen) zouden rondlopen.*



Dan vind ik het erg grappig, dat je in het hiernamaals, als die er zou zijn, dat er vrouwelijke en mannelijke zielen, en nog wel rondlopend,zijn
met daarbij verschil in ras.

Alleen dat.

Waarnemert: 
Het zou echt wat wazig worden als daar ook alleen maar zielen (hoe moet ik me dat voorstellen) zouden rondlopen.

In ieder geval als er een hiernamaals bestaat, of een hemel.

En voor jou Waarnemert, liefst met een wens, dat er verschil is tussen de zielen, wat betreft geslacht en ras.


Voor mij is het leven nu, een paradijs, voor onze eigen ik, voor onze
ziel.
Een ziel, verlangt naar, wat "hij"/"zij" bestemd voor was.

Dat een ziel, ik of jij waarnemert, naar het hiernamaals verlangt
is wrang.

Een ziel , verlangt naar het leven.

Dus zijn wij bevoorrecht.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Awareness_ 
> *Dan vind ik het erg grappig, dat je in het hiernamaals, als die er zou zijn, dat er vrouwelijke en mannelijke zielen, en nog wel rondlopend,zijn
> met daarbij verschil in ras.
> 
> Alleen dat.
> 
> Waarnemert: 
> Het zou echt wat wazig worden als daar ook alleen maar zielen (hoe moet ik me dat voorstellen) zouden rondlopen.
> 
> ...


Das fijn

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Zelfmoordaanslag= zelfmoord= de hel
> 
> Sterven tijdens de strijd om een rechtvaardig doel en oorzaak, om je te verdedigen, is martelaarschap. En hoe vaak moet ik nog vertellen dat dit niets met maagden te maken heeft????
> Dat geheugen van jou werkt blijkbaar alleen als het je uitkomt.*


De eerbare heer Sheikh Faysal Mawlawi denk daar toch blijkbaar anders over, op :
http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/S...=1119503543974

vind je o.a. het volgende:

As regards your question, the following is the fatwa issued by Sheikh Faysal Mawlawi, deputy chairman of European Council for Fatwa and Research:

"Martyr operations are not suicide and should not be deemed as unjustifiable means of endangering one's life. Allah says in the Glorious Qura'n: "And spend of your substance in the cause of Allah, and make not your own hands contribute to (your) destruction; but do good; for Allah loveth those who do good." (Al-Baqara:195).

Daarop wordt uitgelegd dat dit alleen slaat op een gewone zelfmoord. De conclusie luidt dan ook :

So the Palestinians have nothing in their disposal but stones which they throw at their enemy in order to defend their country. This, despite its indication of a high morale, cannot deter the enemy this way. So the Palestinians resort to martyr operations, in which the martyr blows himself/herself up, sacrificing his life for the sake of his country and inflicting serious but reciprocal harms on the enemy. 

In the light of the above-mentioned facts, I believe that those missions are a sacred duty carried out in form of self-defence and resisting aggression and injustice. So whoever is killed in such missions is a martyr, may Allah bless him with high esteem. I call on every Palestinian not to hesitate in carrying out such operations as long as they are the only way of making Jihad and are made with an intention of sacrificing one's life for the Sake of one's religion and nation. I wish that other scholars who hesitate concerning such a matter to reconsider their views according to what I have said and what other scholars have said. May Allah guide us all to what is right."

Arme leider.

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Das fijn*


Is dat alles Waarnemert?

Dus het was wel duidelijk dit keer?

Goed gelezen toevallig?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *De eerbare heer Sheikh Faysal Mawlawi denk daar toch blijkbaar anders over, op :
> http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/S...=1119503543974
> 
> vind je o.a. het volgende:
> 
> As regards your question, the following is the fatwa issued by Sheikh Faysal Mawlawi, deputy chairman of European Council for Fatwa and Research:
> 
> "Martyr operations are not suicide and should not be deemed as unjustifiable means of endangering one's life. Allah says in the Glorious Qura'n: "And spend of your substance in the cause of Allah, and make not your own hands contribute to (your) destruction; but do good; for Allah loveth those who do good." (Al-Baqara:195).
> ...


Heb ik ooit ontkent dat er geleerden zijn die het goedkeuren? Nee.
Ik heb gezegd, dat de meerderheid het afkeurt. Overigens zegt ook deze geleerde, dat het alleen mag wanneer andere middelen geen mogelijkheid zijn.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

* Verklaring van het Comit van de Grote Geleerden over de Gepleegde Aanslagen van Riyaadh*

*Het Comit van de Grote Geleerden., bestaat uit:

Voorzitter van de zitting: `Abdoel-`Aziez bin Abdoellaah bin Mohammed Aal ash-Shaych

Saalih bin Mohammed Al-Lehiydaan

`Abdoellaah bin Soelaymaan Al-Menee

`Abdoellaah bin Abderrahmaan Al-Ghadayaan

Dr. Saalih bin Fauwzaan Al-Fauwzaan

Hasan bin Djafar Al-Atamie

Mohammed bin `Abdoellaah As-Soebayiel

Dr. `Abdoellaah bin Mohammed bin Iebraahiem Aal-ash-Shaych

Mohammed bin Soelaymaan Al-Badr

Dr. `Abdoellaah bin Abdoel-Mohsin At-Turkie

Mohammed bin Zayd as-Soelaymaan

Dr. Bakr bin `Abdoellaah Aboe Zayd  Niet aanwezig wegens ziekte

Dr. `Abdoel-Wahhaab bin Ibrahiem Aboe Soelaymaan  Niet aanwezig

Dr. Saalih bin `Abdoellaah bin Hoemaid

Dr. Ahmed bin `Alie Sier Al-Moebaarakie

Dr. `Abdoellaah bin `Alie Ar-Roekbaan

Dr. `Abdoellaah bin Mohammed Al-Moetlaq.*


In de Naam van Allaah de Barmhartigste de Genadevolste

Het Comit van de Grote Geleerden heeft vandaag (13/3/1424 H.) een verduidelijking uitgevaardigd aangaande de aanslagen die eergisteren plaatsgevonden hebben in de stad Riyad. En wat nu volgt is de verduidelijking van het Comit van de Grote Geleerden.

Alle Lof en Dank komen toe aan Allaah alleen, en moge de Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met degene zijn, naar wie er geen Profeet komt, Mohammed, Zijn Familieleden, en Metgezellen

Voor wat nu volgt Het comit van de Grote Geleerden hebben in een speciale zitting dat plaatsgevonden heeft in de stad Riyad op woensdag 13 Rabie Al-Awwal 1424 H. over de aanslagen die gepleegd zijn in de stad Riyad op maandagavond 11/3/1424 H. En wat daardoor heeft plaatsgevonden van doding en verwoesting en terreur, en schade dat vele mensen getroffen heeft waaronder Moslims en Niet-moslims.

En wat bekend is, is dat de Islaamitische Sharieah gekomen is met het beschermen van de vijf noodzakelijkheden en het verbod om die kwaad aan te doen: (1) de religie, (2) het leven (van een persoon), (3) het eigendom, (4) de eer en (5) het verstand.

En de Moslims verschillen niet over het verbod van de transgressie tegen personen onschuldige. En onschuldige personen zijn, volgens de Islaamitische Religie:

Of Moslims  Het is in geen geval geoorloofd transgressie te plegen tegen een Moslim individu (leven) en het zonder recht te doden. En iemand die dat doet, die heeft een geweldige zonde begaan, van de meest geweldigste zondes (Kabaaier). En Allaah, de Meest Verhevene, zegt: En degene die een gelovige met opzet doodt zijn bestraffing is de Jahannam (Hellevuur), om daarin te verblijven, en op hem is de Toorn en de Vloek van Allaah en Hij heeft voor hem een geweldig grote bestraffing voorbereid. (Soerat An-Nisaa-ie (4), 93

En Hij, de Glorierijke, zegt: Om die reden bepaalden Wij voor de Kinderen van Israaiel dat als iemand een ziel doodt, niet in vergelding, (en) of om verderf te zaaien op aarde - het zou zijn alsof hij de gehele mensheid gedood heeft. (Soerat Al-Maa-iedah (5), 32)

Moedjaahied, moge Allaah hem genadig zijn, heeft gezegd: Dit betreft de zonde (i.e. de zonde is even groot als degene die de gehele mensheid doodt), en dit laat de ernst (van de zonde ) zien om een ziel zonder recht te doden.

En de Profeet (Moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met hem zijn) heeft gezegd: Het is niet toegestaan om het bloed van een persoon die Moslim is (te laten vloeien) die getuigt van Laa illaaha illa Allaah (Niets of niemand is het waardig om aanbeden te worden behalve Allaah) en dat ik de Boodschapper ben van Allaah, behalve in n van de volgende drie gevallen: de nafs door de nafs (de vergelding voor het doden van een persoon), het stenigen van de overspelpleger, degene die de Dien (religie) en de verenigde gemeenschap (van Moslims) verlaat (door ongelovig te worden na Islaam). Moettafiqoen  aleihi. (Boechaarie en Moslim) En deze bewoording komt uit Al-Boechaarie.

En de Profeet (Moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met hem zijn) zegt:  Ik ben opgedragen de mensen te bevechten totdat zij getuigen van Laa illaaha illa Allaah en dat Mohammed de Boodschapper van Allaah is en het gebed te vestigen en de Zakaat te geven. En als zij dat doen, dan hebben ze hun bloed en hun eigendom van mij gevrijwaard, behalve met een recht van de Islaam, en hun verrekeninsgschap is bij Allaah. Moettafiqoen aleihie (Algemeen geaccepteerde hadieth) van de hadieth van Ibn Omar (moge Allaah tevreden met hen beide zijn).

En in de Soennan van An-Nassaa-ie, op gezag van  Abdoellaah ibn Amr (moge Allaah tevreden met hem zijn), dat de Profeet (Moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met hem zijn) gezegd heeft: Dat de Doenyaa (wereld) vergaat is verdraaglijker voor Allaah, dan de doding van n Moslim persoon.

En Ibn Omar (moge Allaah tevreden met hen beide zijn) keek op een dag naar het Huis, of naar de Ka bah en zei: Hoe geweldig ben jij en hoe geweldig is jou onschendbaarheid, maar de gelovige is meer onschendbaar voor Allaah dan dat jij bent. (Betekende dat de Haraam veilig en beschermd is van gevecht en bloedvergieten, en de gelovige heeft meer het recht om veilig en beschermd te zijn van bloedvergieten)

Al deze teksten en vele andere, maken de grootsheid van de onschendbaarheid van het bloed van een Moslimpersoon duidelijk en het verbod om hem te doden voor een andere reden dan dat de teksten van de Sharieah een bewijs voor geven. Het is daarom voor niemand geoorloofd om zonder een reden transgressie te plegen tegen een Moslim. Oesama Ibn Zaid (moge Allaah tevreden met hen beide zijn) heeft overgeleverd dat

Allaahs Boodschapper r ons zond naar Al-Horqa, en in de morgen vielen wij hen aan en versloegen wij hen. Ik en een persoon van de Ansaar volgden een man van hen en toen wij hem grepen, zei hij: Laa ilaaha illa Allaah. Toen wij dat hoorden, stopte de man van de Ansaar, maar ik doodde hem toen door hem te doorboren met mijn speer. Toen we terugkwamen kwam de Profeet dat te weten en zei hij tegen mij: O Oesama! Heb je hem gedood nadat hij Laa ilaha illa Allaah heeft gezegd? Daarop zei ik: Maar hij zei dat alleen om zichzelf te redden. De Profeet bleef dat maar herhalen, totdat ik wenste dat ik de Islaam niet voor die dag geaccepteerd had. Algemeen geaccepteerde hadieth, en dit is de bewoording uit Al-Boechaarie.

En dit geeft de meest krachtige bewijsvoering aan van het verbod op bloed (i.e. leven). En deze (gedode) persoon was een Moeshrik (afgodendienaar) en zij waren Moedjaahiedien (strijders) ten tijde van gevecht. Toen ze hem overmand hadden en de macht over hem hadden genomen, sprak hij de woorden van Tauwhied uit. Oesamah (moge Allaah tevreden met hem zijn) doodde hem toch, met als excuus, dat hij (die Moeshrik) het slechts gezegd zou hebben zodat men hem niet meer zou doden.En de Profeet (Moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met hem zijn) accepteerde zijn excuus en zijn verkeerde uitleg van de situatie niet. En dit is van de meest krachtige bewijzen voor het verbod op het bloed (leven) van de Moslims en de geweldige misdaad die dat verbod schendt.

En zoals het bloed van de Moslims verboden is, zo ook is het eigendom van de Moslims verboden en beschermd door de uitspraak van de Profeet (Moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met hem zijn): Waarlijk, jullie bloed en jullie eigendom is onschendbaar voor jullie onderling, zoals de onschendbaarheid van deze dag van jullie, in deze maand van jullie, in deze stad van jullie. Overgeleverd door Moslim. En deze woorden heeft de Profeet (Moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met hem zijn) gezegd in zijn preek op de Dag van Arafaat. En zowel Boechaarie en Moslim hebben dit overgeleverd betreffende de preek op de Dag van an-Nahr (Offering).

En wat hieraan voorafgegaan is, maakt het verbod op het doden van een onschuldig persoon door de Sharieah, zonder enig recht, duidelijk.

*En (een andere soort van) levens die ook de verboden zijn in de Islaam, zijn de levens van hen (de Niet-moslims) die onder een verdrag staan, de mensen van ad-Dhimmah en degenen die veiligheid en bescherming zijn geschonken. Het is overgeleverd door Abdoellaah ibn Amar Ibnoel Aas (moge Allaah tevreden met hen beide zijn) dat de Profeet (Moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met hem zijn) gezegd heeft: Degene die iemand doodt die onder een verdrag staat, zal de geur van het Paradijs niet ruiken, terwijl de geur ervan wordt geroken op een afstand van 40 jaren. Overgeleverd door Al-Boechaarie.

En degene die de Moslim regeringsleider met een overeenkomst van veiligheid en bescherming toegelaten heeft, dan is zijn leven en zijn eigendom onschendbaar, het is daarom dan niet toegestaan om hem kwaad te berokkenen.

En degene die hem dan doodt valt voorzeker onder de uitspraak van de Profeet (Moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met hem zijn): hij zal de geur van het Paradijs niet ruiken... En dit is een heel strenge waarschuwing aan degene die de rechten schendt van de mensen die onder een verdrag of overeenkomst staan.

En het is bekend dat veiligheid en bescherming van de mensen van Islaam n entiteit of geheel is. De Profeet (Moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met hem zijn) zegt: Het bloed van de gelovigen is gelijk aan (aan elkaar), en de allerminste van hen streeft naar de bescherming ervan

En toen Oem Haanie (moge Allaah tevreden met haar zijn) veiligheid en bescherming bood aan een man van de Moeshrikien, in het jaar van de Fath (overwinning, inname van Mekka als Islaamitische streek), en toen Alie Ibn Abie Taalib (moge Allaah tevreden met hem zijn) hem wilde doden, ging zij naar de Profeet (moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met hem zijn), en hem daarover informeerde zei hij (Moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met hem zijn): We hebben veiligheid en bescherming gegeven aan degene die jij bescherming hebt geboden O Oem Haanie! Overgeleverd door Boechaarie en Moslim.

Waar het dus om gaat is dat, degene die onder een overeenkomst of verdrag van veiligheid en bescherming is binnengelaten door de regeringsleider voor een (maslaha) belang die hij zag, dan is het dus niet toegestaan om de rechten van die persoon te schenden of transgressie te plegen jegens hem of jegens zijn eigendom.

Als dit duidelijk is, dan is wat heeft plaatsgevonden in de stad Riyad van (bom)aanslagen een verboden zaak, wat niet door de Islaamitische religie erkend wordt. En het verbod dat erop staat omvat een aantal invalshoeken:

1. Dat deze handeling een schending is van de onschendbaarheid van de Islaamitische landen
en het terroriseren van de mensen die daarin veiligheid en bescherming hebben gekregen.

2. Dat deze handeling het doden van onschendbare zielen beslaat, die in de Sharieah van de
Islaam beschermd worden

3. En dat deze handeling behoort tot het zaaien van verderf op aarde.

4. Dat het verspilling is van onschendbaar en beschermd bezit en eigendom.

En het comit van de Grote Geleerden heeft de regelgeving betreffende deze zaak duidelijk gemaakt om de Moslims te waarschuwen om in verboden en vernietigende zaken te vallen en hen te waarschuwen voor de plotten van de Shaytaan (Satan). Hij (de Shaytaan) zal altijd zijn best blijven doen totdat hij de dienaar in een vernietigende zaak laat vallen, hetzij door extremisme en buitensporigheid in de religie, hetzij door afkeer van die persoon tegen de religie en het te doen bestrijden, en onze toevlucht is bij Allaah. En de Shaytaan zal altijd zijn uiterste best blijven doen om door middel van n van de twee kanten de macht te winnen over de dienaar. Immers, beide wegen, extremisme en die van afkeer, zijn wegen van de Shaytaan waarmee een persoon in de Toorn en Bestraffing valt van Ar-Rahmaan (de Barmhartigste). 

En degenen die deze zelfmoordaanslagen, door henzelf op te blazen, hebben gepleegd vallen onder de algemene uitspraak van de Profeet Degene die zichzelf doodt door middel van iets in de Doenyaa (wereld) zal met hetzelfde bestrafd worden op de Dag der Opstanding. Overgeleverd door Aboe Awaanah in zijn Moestakhradj van de hadieth van Thaabit bin ad-Dahaak (moge Allaah tevreden met hem zijn).

En in de Sahieh van Moslim van de hadieth van Aboe Hoerayrah (moge Allaah tevreden met hem zijn) op gezag van de Profeet (Moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met hem zijn): Degene die zich doodt met iets van ijzer, dan zal dat ijzer in zijn hand zijn waarmee hij zich in zijn buik zal steken in het Hellevuur waarin hij altijd en eeuwig (in die toestand) zal verblijven. En degene die vergif inneemt en daarmee zelfmoord pleegt, hij zal dat in het Hellevuur blijven innemen waarin hij altijd en eeuwig zal verblijven. En degene die zichzelf van een berg afgooit en zichzelf doodt, hij zal dan in het Vuur van de Hel vallen, waarin hij altijd en eeuwig in die toestand zal verblijven. En deze hadieth is ook in Boechaarie met een gelijksoortige bewoording.

En wat iedereen moet weten is dat de Islaamitische Oemmah vandaag de dag klaagt over het feit dat, de vijanden haar van alle kanten proberen te overrompelen, en zij (de vijanden) zijn verheugd met alle middelen die overmachtiging over de mensen van de Islaam rechtvaardigen, en het rechtvaardigt om hen te vernederen en hun goede bruikbare (middelen) te misbruiken. Daarom, degene die hen van de Moslims helpt in het bewerkstellingen van hun doelstellingen en voor hen de wegen opent naar de landen van de Moslims, heeft werkelijk geholpen in de afbreuk van de Moslims en de inname van hun landen. En dit behoort tot de allergrootste misdaden en onderdrukkingen.

Zoals het ook verplicht is om aandacht te schenken in het opdoen van Sharieah kennis dat onttrokken wordt aan het Boek en de Soennah in overeenstemming met het begrip van de Selef (vrome voorgangers) van deze Oemmah. En dat dit gebeurt op scholen en universiteiten en in de moskeen en via de informatiemedia (zoals radio, televisie en Internet). Zoals het ook een verplichting is om aandacht te schenken om aan te sporen tot het goede en het kwaad te verbieden, en elkaar te adviseren met waarheid. Dit is immers een dringende, beter gezegd een noodzakelijke zaak, omdat al een grote hoeveelheid kostbare tijd verstreken is. En het is aan de Moslimjeugd om goede gedachten (of verwachtingen) te hebben voor hun geleerden en om kennis van hen te nemen en dat zij zich beseffen dat wat de vijanden van deze religie naar streven is om een kloof te plaatsen tussen de jeugd van deze Oemmah en hun geleerden en tussen hen en hen regeringsleiders zodat hun krachten afnemen en het gemakkelijk wordt om hen (als resultaat hierop) te overmannen. Dit is dus iets wat goed (verplicht) beseft moeten worden.

Moge Allaah eenieder beschermen tegen de plotten van de vijanden en dat de Moslims Taqwa Allaah hebben in het verborgene alsook in het openlijke en het tonen van waarheidsgetrouw en oprecht berouw van alle zondes. Geen enkele ramspoed treft de Oemmah behalve door een begane zonde. En deze rampspoed zal niet verheffen worden behalve door het maken van Tauwbah. Wij vragen Allaah om de toestand van de Moslims te verbeteren en elk slecht en kwaad van de landen van de Moslims af te houden. En moge Allaahs Vredeswensen en Zegeningen met onze Profeet Mohammed zijn, zijn Familieleden en Metgezellen.*

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *De eerbare heer Sheikh Faysal Mawlawi denk daar toch blijkbaar anders over, op :
> http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/S...=1119503543974
> 
> vind je o.a. het volgende:
> 
> As regards your question, the following is the fatwa issued by Sheikh Faysal Mawlawi, deputy chairman of European Council for Fatwa and Research:
> 
> "Martyr operations are not suicide and should not be deemed as unjustifiable means of endangering one's life. Allah says in the Glorious Qura'n: "And spend of your substance in the cause of Allah, and make not your own hands contribute to (your) destruction; but do good; for Allah loveth those who do good." (Al-Baqara:195).
> ...


Deze geleerde, en een andere geleerde die deze mening deelt, zijn door andere geleerden al lang hierop aangesproken en zij prubliceren fatwa's waarmee zij deze mening onderuit halen.
Met andere woorden: de geleerden zelf doen hun best het uit ons midden te krijgen. En ik heb het over het volgende stuk:


Selefie Publikaties  Het advies van al-Allaamah ibn Baaz (d.1420NH) aan Osaamah ibn Laden


De Weerlegging van
Mohammed al-Mas`arie, Sa`d al-Faqieh
en Osaamah ibn Laden

Door as-Shaych al-Allaamah Abdoel-Aziez ibn Baaz

Engelse Bron: Het boekje Islamic Condemnation of Terrorists, Hijackers & 
Suicide Bombers, The
Brothers of the Devils (met voetnoten van de vertaler).

Arabische bron: Madjmoe` al-Fataawa wa Maqaalatoel-Moetanawwi`ah blz 99-102. onder de titel:
De verduidelijking van de rechten van de leiders over de natie

Vertaald door: Youssef ibn Hoessein

Nagekeken door: Mohammed Aboe Oebaydillaah


Shaych Abdoel-Aziez ibn Baaz (rahiemehoellaah) heeft gezegd:

Het is verplicht voor iedereen om samen te werken met de leiders en de
commissies. Zo ook samen met elke uitnodiger naar de waarheid, er moet
samenwerking zijn op de waarheid en op het duidelijk maken en het uitnodigen
naar de waarheid en het verwijderen van corruptie en het oordelen ermee. Dit is
een verplichting voor alle moslims, door de middelen die door Allaah
Soebhaanehoe zijn voorgescheven in Zijn Uitspraak:

Nodig uit naar de Weg van jou Heer, met wijsheid en goede berisping. En
discussieer met hen met datgene wat het beste is. [Soerah Nahl 16:25]

En er is ook de uitspraak van Allaah Soebhaanehoe:
En wie is beter in uitspraak dan degene die uitnodigt naar Allaah en vrome
daden verricht. [Soerah Ibrahiem 41:33]

En er is ook de uitspraak van Allaah Soebhaanehoe:
En redetwist niet met de mensen van het Boek, behalve met datgene wat het
beste is, behalve met diegene die een overtreding begaan tegen jou.
[Soerah `Ankaboet 29:46]

En er is ook de uitspraak van Allaah Soebhaanehoe:
En door de Barmhartigheid van Allaah, behandelde jij hen beleefd. En was je
hard en grof geweest, zouden zij zich van jou hebben ontdaan [Soerah Aali-
`Imraan 3:159]

En er is ook de uitspraak van Allaah de Meest Machtige en Majesteitelijke, toen
hij Moesaa (Mozes) en Haaroen zond naar Fir`auwn (de Farao):
Dus spreek hem aan met een woord dat mild is, zodat hij zich misschien
herinnert of vreest. [Soerah Taa Haa 20:44]

Wat betreffende hetgeen Mohammed al-Mas`arie1 en Sa`d al-Faqieh en eenieder
die zich ook met hen associeert (hun soortgelijken) tot stand hebben gebracht aan verspreiding van corrupte en afgedwaalde uitnodigingen, dan is dit zonder twijfel een geweldig groot kwaad. En zij zijn uitnodigers naar groot kwaad en
immense corruptie. Dus de verplichting is om te waarschuwen tegen hun
publicaties en om deze te verwijderen en te vernietigen. En men moet niet met
hen samenwerken in wat dan ook uitnodigt naar corruptie, kwaad, valsheid en
fitan (rampspoeden), want Allaah heeft bevolen om samen te werken in
rechtvaardigheid en vroomheid, en niet te samen werken in kwaad, valsheid en
verspreiding van leugens en valse uitnodigingen die verdeeldheid veroorzaken
en de veiligheid (van het land) in geding brengt en andere dan dit.



Het is verplicht om deze publicaties die zijn voortgekomen van al-Faqieh, of van
al-Masarie, of van andere dan de twee van hen van de uitnodigers naar
valsheid, of van de uitnodigers naar kwaad en verdeeldheid, te verwijderen, te
vernietigen en niet naar om te kijken.
En het is verplicht om hen te adviseren en hen te leiden naar de waarheid en te
waarschuwen tegen deze valsheid. Het is voor niemand toegestaan om samen
met hen te werken in deze corruptie. En het is verplicht om hen oprecht te
adviseren en en hen uit te nodigen om terug te komen naar de leiding en om
deze valsheid te verlaten.
Dus mijn advies aan al-Masarie, al-Faqieh en Bin Laaden3 en al degenen die
hun weg volgen is om deze vernietigende weg te verlaten, en om Allaah te vrezen en op te passen voor Zijn Wraak en Zijn Boosheid, en om berouw te tonen
aan Allaah van alles wat voorgegaan is van hen. En Allaah -Heilig is Hij- heeft
zijn berouwhebbende dienaren beloofd dat Hij zijn berouw (tauwbah) zal
accepteren en goed voor hen zal zijn. 

Zoals Allaah -Heilig is Hij- heeft gezegd:
Zeg, O Mijn dienaren die overzuimt hebben in zonde tegenover henzelf.
Wanhoop niet de Barmhartigheid van Allaah! Voorwaar, Allaah vergeeft alle
zonden. Voorwaar, Hij is de Meest Vergevensgezind, de Meest Barmhartige.
En keert terug naar jullie Heer en geef julliezelf aan Hem over, voordat jullie
de straf zal overkomen en (vervolgens) geen hulp zullen krijgen 
[Soerah Zoemar 39:53-54]

En Allaah -Heilig is Hij- zegt:
En zoek allen vergevenis bij Allaah! O jullie gelovigen, zodat jullie hopelijk
succesvol zullen zijn. [Soerah Noer 24:31]

En de Verzen in deze betekenis zijn veel,
Dus de bedoeling is dat het verplicht is voor alle moslims om samen te werken
met de leiders in goedheid, leiding en profijt zodat goedheid wordt bereikt en
zodat het veiligheid met zich meebrengt en zodat het de onderdrukking
verwijdert en overwinning zal brengen aan de onderdrukten en zodat de rechten
overgebracht kunnen worden. Dit is de verplichting voor alle moslims, het
samenwerken met de leiders, rechters en uitnodigers naar Allaah, en met
iedereen die werkt om de waarheid duidelijk te maken. Het is verplicht om hier
naar uit te nodigen, of dit nou in een staat van overwinning is of onderdrukking,
en om de onderdrukker tegen te houden en om het Bevel van Allaah te vestigen,
en het goede te gebieden en het kwade te verbieden en uit te nodigen naar
goedheid en het vermijden van valsheid. Dus het is verplicht om samen te
werken en degene die afwijkt van het goede te adviseren, en te gidsen naar het
goede en naar de redenen van verlossing, totdat er overvloedig goeds en
algemeen profijt is bereikt en totdat corruptie, kwaad en verschillen door
middelen van Sharie`ah5 zijn verwijderd en totdat de mensen in een staat van
goedheid zijn, oprecht zijn in het samenwerken op rechtvaardigheid en
vroomheid. Maar als zij samenwerken op valsheid, kwaad en corruptie, dan
zullen de calamiteiten en verstoringen van vrede de overhand hebben en valsheid zal overwinning worden geschonken. En de waarheid zal begraven
worden, en dit is wat geliefd is bij de Shaytaan en die Shayatien (duivels) van
onder de Djinn en Mensheid. Dus de verplichting is om te waarschuwen tegen
hetgeen de Shayatien van de Djinn en Mensheid naar uitnodigen en om te
adviseren met alle middelen voor veiligheid en alle middelen van goedheid en
leiding en om te adviseren in het samenwerken met de leiders in al hetgeen goed is en samen te werken met iedereen die uitnodigt naar goedheid. En het is
verplicht om het Bevel van Allaah te vestigen en om overwinning te geven aan
de waarheid om datgene te vestigen wat goed is. En het is verplicht om samen te
werken met iedereen die werkt voor rectificatie en in het waarschuwen en het
verdrijven van valsheid en diegene die waarschuwt tegen de redenen voor
opsplitsing en geschil.

Dit is de verplichting, zoals Allaah -Heilig is Hij- en Nobele zegt:
En werk samen in rechtvaardigheid en vroomheid en werk niet samen in
zonde en transgressie. En vrees Allaah, aangezien Allaah zwaar is in zijn
bestraffing. [Soerah Maa`idah 5:2]

En Allaah -Heilig is Hij- en Nobele zegt:
Bij de tijd! Voorwaar, alle mensen zijn in verbeuring (verlies ten gevolge van
schuld en zonde). Behalve degenen die geloven (in Allaah) en goede daden
verrichten en elkaar aansporen tot de Waarheid en elkaar aansporen tot
geduld. [Soerah al-`Asr 103:1-3]

En Allaah -Heilig is Hij- zegt:
En houd jullie allen gezamenlijk vast aan het Touw (i.e. Islaam, Qor`aan,
Soennah) van Allaah en wees niet verdeeld. [Soerah Aali-`Imraan 3:103]

Dit is hetgeen wat succes bevat, ware Iemaan (geloof), rechtvaardige
handelingen en een goed einde. Dit is hetgeen waar goedheid mee bereikt wordt
en samenwerking op rechtvaardigheid en vroomheid, net zoals dit hetgeen is
hoe kwaad wordt voorkomen en de landen in veiligheid verblijven en het
vertrouwen wordt behouden. En dit is hoe samenwerking in het goede wordt
bereikt, en de onwetende die corruptie veroorzaakt wordt verwijderd, en de
persoon van waarheid en leiding de overwinning wordt geschonken.
Dus we vragen Allaah bij Zijn meest Schone Namen en Zijn Verheven
Eigenschappen om iedereen succes te schenken in goedheid en om hen begrip
(fiqh) te schenken in de religie en om de omstandigheden van alle moslims te
verbeteren. En wij vragen Allaah om iedereen toevlucht te schenken van de
kwaadheid van henzelf, zondige handelingen en het volgen van begeerten. En wij vragen Allaah om ons toevlucht te schenken tegen de misleidende fitan
(rampspoeden, beproevingen), net zoals we Allaah vragen om onze leiders
succes te schenken in al het goede en om hen te ondersteunen in het goede en om
door middel van hen overwinning aan de waarheid te schenken. En wij vragen
Hem -Heilig is Hij- om hen het begrip van de religie te schenken en om hen
overwinning te schenken wanneer zij het goede ondersteunen en om hen
toevlucht te schenken van eenieder die de Sharie`ah van Allaah tegen gaat. En
wij vragen Allaah om ons en hen van onder degenen te maken die geleid zijn en
andere doen leiden, net zoals wij Allaah -Heilig is Hij- vragen om de
omstandigheden van de moslims te verbeteren in elke periode. En wij vragen
Allaah om hen het begrip van de religie te schenken, en wij vragen Allaah om de
beste van hen aan te stellen om op hen te passen en om hun regeringsleiders te
verbeteren en om het woord van de moslims samen te brengen op waarheid en
leiding. Voorwaar, Hij is dichtbij en Alhorend. En moge de vrede en smeekbeden van Allaah op onze Profeet Mohammed en zijn Familie en zijn Metgezellen zijn.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Heb ik ooit ontkent dat er geleerden zijn die het goedkeuren? Nee.
> Ik heb gezegd, dat de meerderheid het afkeurt. Overigens zegt ook deze geleerde, dat het alleen mag wanneer andere middelen geen mogelijkheid zijn.*


Neem me niet kwalijk Dolle Fatima, jouw verweer is nogal zwak, in de eerste plaats is Sheikh Faysal Mawlawi niet de eerste de beste, het is niet zomaar een geleerde of een imam maar "deputy chairman of European Council for Fatwa and Research". Je mag gevoeglijk aannemen dat zijn raad het er mee eens is.
Wat nog meer steekt is dat ik door jou min of meer als idioot wordt neergezet als ik (en duidelijk niet in een aan jou gericht antwoord) de zelfmoordaanslagen als een Moslim bezigheid vermeld.
Aangezien de "deputy chairman" spreekt van een martelaar houdt dat in dat de aanslagpleger naar het paradijs wordt gepromoveerd, al of niet gefteerd door de 72 maagden die de man hen ook wel zal toebedelen.

Je roeit wel erg tegen de stroom in Dolle Fatima, ik begin je langzamerhand te bewonderen, nu nog toegeven dat je dat zelf ook wel ziet.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Awareness_ 
> *Is dat alles Waarnemert?
> 
> Dus het was wel duidelijk dit keer?
> 
> Goed gelezen toevallig?*


Ik zou niet weten wat ik verder nog moet vermelden. Als je eens duidelijk uiteenzette wat je zelf vindt?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *De eerbare heer Sheikh Faysal Mawlawi denk daar toch blijkbaar anders over, op :
> http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/S...=1119503543974
> 
> vind je o.a. het volgende:
> 
> As regards your question, the following is the fatwa issued by Sheikh Faysal Mawlawi, deputy chairman of European Council for Fatwa and Research:
> 
> "Martyr operations are not suicide and should not be deemed as unjustifiable means of endangering one's life. Allah says in the Glorious Qura'n: "And spend of your substance in the cause of Allah, and make not your own hands contribute to (your) destruction; but do good; for Allah loveth those who do good." (Al-Baqara:195).
> ...


Een Fatwa is een juridisch advies die wordt gegeven aan de hand van een gestelde, belangrijke vraag. In de bovenstaande fatwa geldt het alleen voor de Palestijnen, op hun huidige toestand. Zo mogen er geen zelfmoordaanslagen gepleegd worden in Irak of in de westerse landen, aangezien daar geen fatwa voor gegeven is.
Deze grote geleerde heeft slechts geoordeeld op basis van de toestand waarin de Palestijnen zich bevinden en de materialen die zij niet hebben. Mochten zij wel voldoende materiaal hebben, dan zou zo'n fatwa niet op zijn plaats staan.

Bij elke oorlog, denk maar aan de eerste oorlog (Amerikanen en Japanners), offert wel een soldaat of soldaten. Dat is heel gewoon in een oorlog, maar daar begrijp jij natuurlijk geen donder van. Want jouw werkelijkheid is bijzonder anders dan de oorlogsbewoners.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Een Fatwa is een juridisch advies die wordt gegeven aan de hand van een gestelde, belangrijke vraag. In de bovenstaande fatwa geldt het alleen voor de Palestijnen, op hun huidige toestand. Zo mogen er geen zelfmoordaanslagen gepleegd worden in Irak of in de westerse landen, aangezien daar geen fatwa voor gegeven is.
> Deze grote geleerde heeft slechts geoordeeld op basis van de toestand waarin de Palestijnen zich bevinden en de materialen die zij niet hebben. Mochten zij wel voldoende materiaal hebben, dan zou zo'n fatwa niet op zijn plaats staan.
> 
> Bij elke oorlog, denk maar aan de eerste oorlog (Amerikanen en Japanners), offert wel een soldaat of soldaten. Dat is heel gewoon in een oorlog, maar daar begrijp jij natuurlijk geen donder van. Want jouw werkelijkheid is bijzonder anders dan de oorlogsbewoners.*


Zoals vaker sla je de plank weer volkomen mis. Het gaat niet om het doden van soldaten maar van onschuldige burgers en niet per ongeluk zoals in een oorlog gebeurt maar met opzet en met het doel zoveel mogelijk slachtoffers te maken.
Verder kan je een boel smoezen verzinnen om het toch te rechtvaardigen maar het feit blijft gewoon staan, een belangrijk geleerde vaardigt een fatwa uit die opwekt om onschuldigen te vermoorden en hij acht dat in overeenstemming met de Islam beginselen. Dat is nou precies waar ik de hele tijd de vinger op leg, vrijwel alleen Moslims plegen die terreurdaden. Er zijn op de wereld nog wel meer volken die geen vrijheid hebben en alleen maar stenen als materiaal, Molukkers b.v. en Papoea's maar die plegen geen zelfmoordaanslagen. Wie het wel doen? Koerden bijvoorbeeld en Tsetsjenen, maar dat zijn weer Moslims. Wat is eigenlijk jouw mening?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Zoals vaker sla je de plank weer volkomen mis. Het gaat niet om het doden van soldaten maar van onschuldige burgers en niet per ongeluk zoals in een oorlog gebeurt maar met opzet en met het doel zoveel mogelijk slachtoffers te maken.
> Verder kan je een boel smoezen verzinnen om het toch te rechtvaardigen maar het feit blijft gewoon staan, een belangrijk geleerde vaardigt een fatwa uit die opwekt om onschuldigen te vermoorden en hij acht dat in overeenstemming met de Islam beginselen. Dat is nou precies waar ik de hele tijd de vinger op leg, vrijwel alleen Moslims plegen die terreurdaden. Er zijn op de wereld nog wel meer volken die geen vrijheid hebben en alleen maar stenen als materiaal, Molukkers b.v. en Papoea's maar die plegen geen zelfmoordaanslagen. Wie het wel doen? Koerden bijvoorbeeld en Tsetsjenen, maar dat zijn weer Moslims. Wat is eigenlijk jouw mening?*


Weet je dat nou nog niet? Wat mijn mening is?
Ik ben van mening dat het in tegenspraak is met de Islam. En als er geleerden zijn die dat wel toegestaan vinden, kan dat best zijn, maar mening veranderd daar niet door (gelukkig voor jou en de rest van Nederland). Geleerden zijn bij ons (sunni's) niet heilig, of foutloos. Er zijn ook geleerden die mijn mening wel onderschrijven, en die zijn in de meerderheid. Zij strijden ook tegen de geleerden die het als toegestaan typeren. Zoals ik heb laten zien in de topic 'fatwa's van onze geleerden'.

Overigens heb ik nooit beweerd dat er geen mensen zijn die het als wel toegestaan beschouwen. Maar dat is niet de voornaamste drijveer van terreur. En als je dat nog steeds niet begrijpt, moet je de topic 'Martelaren van Allah!' eens lezen.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Neem me niet kwalijk Dolle Fatima, jouw verweer is nogal zwak, in de eerste plaats is Sheikh Faysal Mawlawi niet de eerste de beste, het is niet zomaar een geleerde of een imam maar "deputy chairman of European Council for Fatwa and Research". Je mag gevoeglijk aannemen dat zijn raad het er mee eens is.
> Wat nog meer steekt is dat ik door jou min of meer als idioot wordt neergezet als ik (en duidelijk niet in een aan jou gericht antwoord) de zelfmoordaanslagen als een Moslim bezigheid vermeld.
> Aangezien de "deputy chairman" spreekt van een martelaar houdt dat in dat de aanslagpleger naar het paradijs wordt gepromoveerd, al of niet gefteerd door de 72 maagden die de man hen ook wel zal toebedelen.
> 
> Je roeit wel erg tegen de stroom in Dolle Fatima, ik begin je langzamerhand te bewonderen, nu nog toegeven dat je dat zelf ook wel ziet.*


Kijkend naar de statistiekjes die ik je eerder gepresenteerd heb, roei ik helemaal niet tegen de stroom in. En je kan God maar beter danken voor mensen als ik. Zo langzamerhand begin in het beu te raken, het opzoeken van de 'dialoog', vanwege de overduidelijke zinloosheid ervan.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Zoals vaker sla je de plank weer volkomen mis. Het gaat niet om het doden van soldaten maar van onschuldige burgers en niet per ongeluk zoals in een oorlog gebeurt maar met opzet en met het doel zoveel mogelijk slachtoffers te maken.
> Verder kan je een boel smoezen verzinnen om het toch te rechtvaardigen maar het feit blijft gewoon staan, een belangrijk geleerde vaardigt een fatwa uit die opwekt om onschuldigen te vermoorden en hij acht dat in overeenstemming met de Islam beginselen. Dat is nou precies waar ik de hele tijd de vinger op leg, vrijwel alleen Moslims plegen die terreurdaden. Er zijn op de wereld nog wel meer volken die geen vrijheid hebben en alleen maar stenen als materiaal, Molukkers b.v. en Papoea's maar die plegen geen zelfmoordaanslagen. Wie het wel doen? Koerden bijvoorbeeld en Tsetsjenen, maar dat zijn weer Moslims. Wat is eigenlijk jouw mening?*


Nogmaals, L E E S eerst wat een F A T W A inhoudt. Een sheigh geeft een antwoordt op de vraag. Niet meer en niet minder. Degene die de vraag heeft gesteld, vroeg niet wie we mogen doden en we niet. Hij stelde een vraag omdat volgens hem in this case meningsverschillen zijn.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Nogmaals, L E E S eerst wat een F A T W A inhoudt. Een sheigh geeft een antwoordt op de vraag. Niet meer en niet minder. Degene die de vraag heeft gesteld, vroeg niet wie we mogen doden en we niet. Hij stelde een vraag omdat volgens hem in this case meningsverschillen zijn.*


Volgens mij begrijpen die Hollanders er inderdaadf geen ruk van, wat een fatwa is.
Ze denken dat een fatwa een soort van bevel is, vanwege de rushdie affaire.


Een FATWA = een MENING van een geleerde over een geloofsvraag, het is GEEN BEVEL en GEEN HANDELINGSADVIES.

Misschien dat het helpt...........

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Volgens mij begrijpen die Hollanders er inderdaadf geen ruk van, wat een fatwa is.
> Ze denken dat een fatwa een soort van bevel is, vanwege de rushdie affaire.
> 
> 
> Een FATWA = een MENING van een geleerde over een geloofsvraag, het is GEEN BEVEL en GEEN HANDELINGSADVIES.
> 
> Misschien dat het helpt...........*


Dolle Fatima u bent een man, mischien zelfs geen Moslem.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Weet je dat nou nog niet? Wat mijn mening is?
> Ik ben van mening dat het in tegenspraak is met de Islam. En als er geleerden zijn die dat wel toegestaan vinden, kan dat best zijn, maar mening veranderd daar niet door (gelukkig voor jou en de rest van Nederland). Geleerden zijn bij ons (sunni's) niet heilig, of foutloos. Er zijn ook geleerden die mijn mening wel onderschrijven, en die zijn in de meerderheid. Zij strijden ook tegen de geleerden die het als toegestaan typeren. Zoals ik heb laten zien in de topic 'fatwa's van onze geleerden'.
> 
> Overigens heb ik nooit beweerd dat er geen mensen zijn die het als wel toegestaan beschouwen. Maar dat is niet de voornaamste drijveer van terreur. En als je dat nog steeds niet begrijpt, moet je de topic 'Martelaren van Allah!' eens lezen.*


Ik weet niet wat er met jou aan de hand is, je antwoordt steeds op woorden van mij die tegen een ander gericht zijn. Mijn verhaal werd gedicht tegen IbnRushd. Die heeft zich op dit punt niet uitgesproken.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Kijkend naar de statistiekjes die ik je eerder gepresenteerd heb, roei ik helemaal niet tegen de stroom in. En je kan God maar beter danken voor mensen als ik. Zo langzamerhand begin in het beu te raken, het opzoeken van de 'dialoog', vanwege de overduidelijke zinloosheid ervan.*


Zolang er nog steeds namens Allah mensen vermoord worden heeft het wel degelijk zin hoop ik. In feite komt het er toch op neer dat er een belangrijke groep Moslims is die intolerant en gewelddadig zijn en gesteund worden door geleerden. Ook de uitspraken die je noemt maken mij nauwelijks blijer vanwege de eenzijdigheid, ik hoop daar nog eens op in te gaan. Dat ik met jou blij moet zijn heb ik al meer keren uitgesproken, deze laatste keer zelfs bewondering. Waarom moet je dit telkens vermelden? Moet ik blij zijn met een vreedzame Moslim? Volgens mij moet ieder mens vreedzaam zijn en zou jij geen bijzonder iemand moeten zijn. Moet jij blij zijn omdat ik een vreedzame Christen ben? Onzin toch?

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Nogmaals, L E E S eerst wat een F A T W A inhoudt. Een sheigh geeft een antwoordt op de vraag. Niet meer en niet minder. Degene die de vraag heeft gesteld, vroeg niet wie we mogen doden en we niet. Hij stelde een vraag omdat volgens hem in this case meningsverschillen zijn.*


Krijg ik weer les maar je ontwijkt weer de zaak waar het om gaat dat een Moslim geleerde opwekt om onschuldigen te doden.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Volgens mij begrijpen die Hollanders er inderdaadf geen ruk van, wat een fatwa is.
> Ze denken dat een fatwa een soort van bevel is, vanwege de rushdie affaire.
> 
> 
> Een FATWA = een MENING van een geleerde over een geloofsvraag, het is GEEN BEVEL en GEEN HANDELINGSADVIES.
> 
> Misschien dat het helpt...........*


Dus niet alleen met de Koran kan je alle kanten op maar aan de fatwa's heb je ook geen leidraad. Waarom moest ik dan van jou naar de fatwa's gaan luisteren als de Moslims zich er ook niets van aan hoeven te trekken? Allemaal lekker vrijblijvend maar ondertussen worden mensen vermoord.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Krijg ik weer les maar je ontwijkt weer de zaak waar het om gaat dat een Moslim geleerde opwekt om onschuldigen te doden.*


Hoe weet je dat? En waaruit blijkt dat? Heb je een onderzoek erover gehouden?

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Hoe weet je dat? En waaruit blijkt dat? Heb je een onderzoek erover gehouden?*


http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/S...=1119503543974


In the light of the above-mentioned facts, I believe that those missions are a sacred duty carried out in form of self-defence and resisting aggression and injustice. So whoever is killed in such missions is a martyr, may Allah bless him with high esteem. I call on every Palestinian not to hesitate in carrying out such operations as long as they are the only way of making Jihad and are made with an intention of sacrificing one's life for the Sake of one's religion and nation. I wish that other scholars who hesitate concerning such a matter to reconsider their views according to what I have said and what other scholars have said. May Allah guide us all to what is right."

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/S...=1119503543974
> 
> 
> In the light of the above-mentioned facts, I believe that those missions are a sacred duty carried out in form of self-defence and resisting aggression and injustice. So whoever is killed in such missions is a martyr, may Allah bless him with high esteem. I call on every Palestinian not to hesitate in carrying out such operations as long as they are the only way of making Jihad and are made with an intention of sacrificing one's life for the Sake of one's religion and nation. I wish that other scholars who hesitate concerning such a matter to reconsider their views according to what I have said and what other scholars have said. May Allah guide us all to what is right."*


Waar zegt die sheigh dat wij elk individu mogen vermoorden dmv een zelfmoordaanslag, hetzij een kind, vrouw, bejaarde, invalide, etc. En waaruit blijkt dat deze fatwa tot meer onschuldige moorden leidt? Een eigen interpretatie is niet genoeg, noch jouw opvatting. Dat moet je langzamerhand wel weten.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Dus niet alleen met de Koran kan je alle kanten op maar aan de fatwa's heb je ook geen leidraad. Waarom moest ik dan van jou naar de fatwa's gaan luisteren als de Moslims zich er ook niets van aan hoeven te trekken? Allemaal lekker vrijblijvend maar ondertussen worden mensen vermoord.*


Wij zijn niet gewend aan het handje van onze leiders te lopen zoals dat bij de kerk zo lang de norm was.
Dat wij zelf mogen kiezen heet godsdienstvrijheid. Dat is een groot goed in de Islam. Godsdienst is voor ons iets tussen de individu en God. Je doet je best om goed te leven, om oprecht Gods regels na te leven en je doet je best om erachter te komen wat die regels zijn. Daarvoor maak je gebruik van de meningen van geleerden, maar er is geen verplichting die mening te volgen. Als er twee geleerden zijn die een conflicterende mening hebbe, dan kijk je welke argumenten (daliel, dat wil zeggen bronnen uit de Koran en hadieth om het gelijk mee aan te tonen) jij het meest plausibel vind. En voor al die keuzes leg je verantwoording af op de Dag des Oordeels.
Wat is daar fout aan? En wat is het verschil met het Christendom dan? Ik zie de I love Jesus-jeugd niks anders doen hoor.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Awareness_ 
> *Dolle Fatima u bent een man, mischien zelfs geen Moslem.*


 :melig:   :melig: 

En wie denk jij dat je bent?

Zijn mijn antwoorden soms niet vrouwelijk genoeg of zo??
Of pas ik niet in je beeld van onderdrukte Moslima??

En ik maar denken dat jij niet echt het type was voor zulke denkwijzes.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Waar zegt die sheigh dat wij elk individu mogen vermoorden dmv een zelfmoordaanslag, hetzij een kind, vrouw, bejaarde, invalide, etc. En waaruit blijkt dat deze fatwa tot meer onschuldige moorden leidt? Een eigen interpretatie is niet genoeg, noch jouw opvatting. Dat moet je langzamerhand wel weten.*


Kun je engels lezen?
Hij roept op om zelfmoordaanslagen te plegen, zelfs een kind kan begrijpen dat daarbij geen enkel onderscheid kan worden gemaakt. Iedereen, vriend of vijand die toevallig aanwezig is, is slachtoffer. Maar jij begrijpt dat niet!

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Wij zijn niet gewend aan het handje van onze leiders te lopen zoals dat bij de kerk zo lang de norm was.
> Dat wij zelf mogen kiezen heet godsdienstvrijheid. Dat is een groot goed in de Islam. Godsdienst is voor ons iets tussen de individu en God. Je doet je best om goed te leven, om oprecht Gods regels na te leven en je doet je best om erachter te komen wat die regels zijn. Daarvoor maak je gebruik van de meningen van geleerden, maar er is geen verplichting die mening te volgen. Als er twee geleerden zijn die een conflicterende mening hebbe, dan kijk je welke argumenten (daliel, dat wil zeggen bronnen uit de Koran en hadieth om het gelijk mee aan te tonen) jij het meest plausibel vind. En voor al die keuzes leg je verantwoording af op de Dag des Oordeels.
> Wat is daar fout aan? En wat is het verschil met het Christendom dan? Ik zie de I love Jesus-jeugd niks anders doen hoor.*


Ik vind dit een prachtverhaal. Wat is de Islam dan anders dan een stel Moslims die het over een ding eens zijn namelijk dat ze het niet eens zijn. Omgaan met Moslims is dus een soort Russische roulette, je kan een Moslim tegenkomen die vindt dat alle ongelovigen gedood moeten worden maar ook een die dat niet vindt. Lang leve de lol met dit verhaal.
Godsdienstvrijheid is een volledige vrijheid om elk geloof te kiezen wat je wilt. Jouw Godsdienstvrijheid is een vrijheid die je verplicht binnen de Islam te blijven, lekkere vrijheid, waar die toe leidt zie je in Afghanistan.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Ik vind dit een prachtverhaal. Wat is de Islam dan anders dan een stel Moslims die het over een ding eens zijn namelijk dat ze het niet eens zijn. Omgaan met Moslims is dus een soort Russische roulette, je kan een Moslim tegenkomen die vindt dat alle ongelovigen gedood moeten worden maar ook een die dat niet vindt. Lang leve de lol met dit verhaal.
> Godsdienstvrijheid is een volledige vrijheid om elk geloof te kiezen wat je wilt. Jouw Godsdienstvrijheid is een vrijheid die je verplicht binnen de Islam te blijven, lekkere vrijheid, waar die toe leidt zie je in Afghanistan.*



 :lol:  
Als je niet meer weet begin je maar over Afghanistan.

Wat een schokkende ontdekking moet het voor je zijn dat Moslims net als alle andere mensen zijn: divers in mening en in voorkomen. 
 :boogie:

----------


## waarnemert

> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 
> Als je niet meer weet begin je maar over Afghanistan.


Is dat pijnlijk dan?




> Wat een schokkende ontdekking moet het voor je zijn dat Moslims net als alle andere mensen zijn: divers in mening en in voorkomen.


Een beetje wel moet ik toegeven. Moslims hebben voor alles regels, voor de meest onnozele dingen maar nu blijkt dat je er eigenlijk niets van aan behoeft te trekken. Ik heb al meer gezegd dat het me worst zal wezen, alleen als het over geweld gaat heb ik toch wel bezwaren.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Awareness_ 
> *Dolle Fatima u bent een man, mischien zelfs geen Moslem.*


Wow.. kan jij in andermans hart kijken dan? hoe weet jij dit? Denk je dat je God bent ofzo? neem je medicijnen snel in !! voor het te laat is !!  :wat?!:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Is dat pijnlijk dan?
> 
> 
> 
> Een beetje wel moet ik toegeven. Moslims hebben voor alles regels, voor de meest onnozele dingen maar nu blijkt dat je er eigenlijk niets van aan behoeft te trekken. Ik heb al meer gezegd dat het me worst zal wezen, alleen als het over geweld gaat heb ik toch wel bezwaren.*


Waar het om gaat beste waarnemert is dat het allemaal niet zo veel verschild. Binnen de Islam zijn verschillende volken, rassen, nationaliteiten, culturen, stromingen, meningen, huidskleuren etc. vertegenwoordigd. Het grootste aantal Moslims woont in Indonesie, gevolgd door China. 
Islam draait om persoonlijke verantwoordelijkheid van de Moslim tegenover de Schepper. Dus je kan wel zeggen, de groeten en ik trek me niets aan van de regels, en dat mag ook, maar daar leg je zelf verantwoording voor af. Voor de rest ben je tot niks verplicht, alles draait om het persoonlijke geloof, en de persoonlijke band tussen schepsel en schepper. Want hoe geloviger iemand is, hoe meer hij zijn best zal doen om te leven zoals Allah dat voorschrijft, ook als het hem niet uitkomt. Oprechtheid, intentie, het hart en het geloof zijn het belangrijkste, hetgeen tot uitting komt in het handelen. Daarmee word het dagelijks leven een vorm van godsdienst, van aanbidding. Iedere handeling krijgt een spirituele basis, afhankelijk van de intentie die ermee gepaard gaat. Dat is de basis van de orthopraxische geloven. (Islam, Jodendom, maar bijv ook Boedhisme en Hindoeisme)

----------


## Awareness

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Wow.. kan jij in andermans hart kijken dan? hoe weet jij dit? Denk je dat je God bent ofzo? neem je medicijnen snel in !! voor het te laat is !! *



hallo Ibnu,

Ben gevleid door jouw bevestiging van mijn stelling.
Maar heel iets anders, als je in andermans hart kijkt dan zie je een identiteit, en ontdek je niet het soort geslacht.
En op het internet kan je alleen raden.
Of ben jij ook Dolle Fatima? Alles kan!

Als je pas in de spiegel van de ziel kijkt, dan 
kan je pas in andermans hart kijken.

Dat je vraagt dat ik denk dat ik God bent, 
is een teken van wanhopigheid.
Mischien moet jij pillen slikken.

Aku kamu cinta, anak Ibnu.


PS Dolle FAtima is a man, and in fact is IBNU!!

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Waar het om gaat beste waarnemert is dat het allemaal niet zo veel verschild. Binnen de Islam zijn verschillende volken, rassen, nationaliteiten, culturen, stromingen, meningen, huidskleuren etc. vertegenwoordigd. Het grootste aantal Moslims woont in Indonesie, gevolgd door China. 
> Islam draait om persoonlijke verantwoordelijkheid van de Moslim tegenover de Schepper. Dus je kan wel zeggen, de groeten en ik trek me niets aan van de regels, en dat mag ook, maar daar leg je zelf verantwoording voor af. Voor de rest ben je tot niks verplicht, alles draait om het persoonlijke geloof, en de persoonlijke band tussen schepsel en schepper. Want hoe geloviger iemand is, hoe meer hij zijn best zal doen om te leven zoals Allah dat voorschrijft, ook als het hem niet uitkomt. Oprechtheid, intentie, het hart en het geloof zijn het belangrijkste, hetgeen tot uitting komt in het handelen. Daarmee word het dagelijks leven een vorm van godsdienst, van aanbidding. Iedere handeling krijgt een spirituele basis, afhankelijk van de intentie die ermee gepaard gaat. Dat is de basis van de orthopraxische geloven. (Islam, Jodendom, maar bijv ook Boedhisme en Hindoeisme)*


Moet je niet eens wat meer de Islam bestuderen? Neem de 5 zuilen van de Islam. Niks geen "persoonlijke band tussen schepsel en schepper" maar een belijdenis die enerzijds t.a.v. Allah weinig inhoudt en anderzijds Mohammed veel te veel geeft (er zijn immers nog veel meer boodschappers) en vervolgens plichten en leefregels. Heel de Koran is een boek van verplichtingen en leefregels, waaronder het doden van ongelovigen, dat is de wil van Allah toch?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Kun je engels lezen?
> Hij roept op om zelfmoordaanslagen te plegen, zelfs een kind kan begrijpen dat daarbij geen enkel onderscheid kan worden gemaakt. Iedereen, vriend of vijand die toevallig aanwezig is, is slachtoffer. Maar jij begrijpt dat niet!*


Dit is toch ongelooflijk. Begrijp je mijn reacties berhaupt wel? Laat ik daarmee beginnen.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Dit is toch ongelooflijk. Begrijp je mijn reacties berhaupt wel? Laat ik daarmee beginnen.*


Nee hoor.

----------


## Gedenken

> Tientallen doden door aanslag Bagdad 
> 
> Uitgegeven: 7 april 2006 14:24 
> Laatst gewijzigd: 7 april 2006 16:00 
> 
> BAGDAD - Twee zelfmoordterroristen hebben vrijdag in de Iraakse hoofdstad Bagdad een bloedbad aangericht. Ze bliezen zich volgens de Iraakse politie op bij een sjiitische moskee en sleurden ten minste vijftig mensen met zich mee de dood in. Er vielen ook zeker 138 gewonden. 
> 
> Een van de terroristen zou binnenin de Baratha-moskee een bom tot ontploffing hebben gebracht. Een andere zelfmoordactivist blies zich volgens Reuters op bij de ingang. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Gedenken

De doden en gewonden zijn inmiddels opgeschroeft naar 

ongeveer 60 doden en zowat 200 gewonden!



Vrede.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Moet je niet eens wat meer de Islam bestuderen? Neem de 5 zuilen van de Islam. Niks geen "persoonlijke band tussen schepsel en schepper" maar een belijdenis die enerzijds t.a.v. Allah weinig inhoudt en anderzijds Mohammed veel te veel geeft (er zijn immers nog veel meer boodschappers) en vervolgens plichten en leefregels. Heel de Koran is een boek van verplichtingen en leefregels, waaronder het doden van ongelovigen, dat is de wil van Allah toch?*


waarnemert bestje jongen, is zou zeggen, trek erop uit en leer eens iets nieuws.
Je begrijpt de Islam niet, kent het niet, je hebt er geen verstand van. Ik heb je net uitgelegd dat de persoon vrij is om te kiezen naar welke regels hij leeft, en dat iedere handeling in het leven van de Moslim, die hij doet in overeenstemming is met het rechte pad, een vorm van spiritualiteit en aanbidding is, en dan kom je hiermee.
Blijkbaar is de wereld erg zwart-wit voor je en is zoiets als spiritualitiet niet aan je besteed. Ik begin me eigenlijk een beetje af te vragen of je zelf uberhaupt wel een band, of dieper zijn, ervaart in je eigen geloof.

----------


## waarnemert

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *waarnemert bestje jongen, is zou zeggen, trek erop uit en leer eens iets nieuws.
> Je begrijpt de Islam niet, kent het niet, je hebt er geen verstand van. Ik heb je net uitgelegd dat de persoon vrij is om te kiezen naar welke regels hij leeft, en dat iedere handeling in het leven van de Moslim, die hij doet in overeenstemming is met het rechte pad, een vorm van spiritualiteit en aanbidding is, en dan kom je hiermee.
> Blijkbaar is de wereld erg zwart-wit voor je en is zoiets als spiritualitiet niet aan je besteed. Ik begin me eigenlijk een beetje af te vragen of je zelf uberhaupt wel een band, of dieper zijn, ervaart in je eigen geloof.*


Ik denk dat jij er iets inlegt wat er in wezen niet is, waarschijnlijk onder invloed van moderne stromingen. Hetzelfde is het geval met het verlangen dat de Islam vreedzaam is. Het is tegenwoordig geen goede gedachte om voor oorlog en geweld te zijn, grotendeels in verband met de massavernietigingswapens. Dat was bij Mohammed anders, het voeren van strijd was in en een bewijs van kracht. Bekijk vanuit dit aspect maar eens de overleveringen. Oproepen om strijd te voeren pasten in dat beeld. Al die uitingen van geweld passen vandaag de dag niet meer voor een Godsdienst, die moet vreedzaam zijn. Daarom moet je de teksten van de Koran gaan "rekken en strekken" totdat ze passen in het huidige beeld. En vooral ook ontkennen dat er een geweldstraditie is in de Koran.
Hetzelfde zie je gebeuren met de tekst over het slaan van vrouwen. Dat slaan past niet meer in deze tijd. Dus worden er voortdurend pogingen gedaan om die tekst af te zwakken, het slaan wordt dan aaien enzovoort.
Ik kan niet een twee drie aantonen dat jij dat doet t.a.v. de spirutialiteit, dat vereist nogal wat tijd maar denk er eens over na.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door waarnemert_ 
> *Ik denk dat jij er iets inlegt wat er in wezen niet is, waarschijnlijk onder invloed van moderne stromingen. Hetzelfde is het geval met het verlangen dat de Islam vreedzaam is. Het is tegenwoordig geen goede gedachte om voor oorlog en geweld te zijn, grotendeels in verband met de massavernietigingswapens. Dat was bij Mohammed anders, het voeren van strijd was in en een bewijs van kracht. Bekijk vanuit dit aspect maar eens de overleveringen. Oproepen om strijd te voeren pasten in dat beeld. Al die uitingen van geweld passen vandaag de dag niet meer voor een Godsdienst, die moet vreedzaam zijn. Daarom moet je de teksten van de Koran gaan "rekken en strekken" totdat ze passen in het huidige beeld. En vooral ook ontkennen dat er een geweldstraditie is in de Koran.
> Hetzelfde zie je gebeuren met de tekst over het slaan van vrouwen. Dat slaan past niet meer in deze tijd. Dus worden er voortdurend pogingen gedaan om die tekst af te zwakken, het slaan wordt dan aaien enzovoort.
> Ik kan niet een twee drie aantonen dat jij dat doet t.a.v. de spirutialiteit, dat vereist nogal wat tijd maar denk er eens over na.*


Soorry maar hier sla je echt de plank gigantisch mis. Als je overigens gelijk zou hebben zou je blij moeten zijn, want dat heet nou verlichting en hervorming.
De Bijbel staat iemmers ook vol met onsmakelijke teksten over vrouwen, dood en geweld.
Maar ik heb hier toch bij herhalin passages uit de Qur'an geciteerd die mijn gelijk ondersteunen. De vraag word dan, waarom heb jij het nodig om een ander geloof te demoniseren.

Eeven ter herhaling:

Islam is de religie van vrede

De meest algemene betekenis van terreur is geweld, dat tegen niet-militaire doelen om politieke doeleneinden wordt uitgeoefend. Met andere woorden, de aanvalsdoelen van de terreur zijn volledig onschuldige burgers, wiens enige misdaad - in de ogen van de terroristen - het vertegenwoordigen van de andere kant is. Om deze reden betekent terreur, onschuldige mensen aan geweld blootstellen. Dit is een handelswijze, dat elke vorm van morele rechtvaardiging mist. Dit is net zoals de moorden die door Hitler of Stalin zijn gepleegd, een misdaad tegenover de mensheid. 
De Koran is een boek, dat voor de mensen een gids naar de weg van de waarheid is. In deze boek beveelt God de mensen een goede, morele levenswijze aan te nemen. Deze moraliteit is gebaseerd op deugden zoals liefde, medelijden, tolerantie en genade. Het woord Islam is afgeleid van het Arabische woord voor vrede. De islam is een religie dat is openbaard aan de mensheid met het doel, een vreedzaam leven mogelijk te maken, waarin de oneindige barmhartigheid en genade van God in de wereld tot uitdrukking komen. God roept alle mensen tot deze islamitische ethiek op, zodat barmhartigheid, genade, vrede en tolerantie in de hele wereld ervaren kunnen worden. In vers 208 van de 2de Sure van de Koran verkondigt God: 

O gij die gelooft, komt in volledige overgave en volgt de voetstappen van Satan niet; hij is voorzeker uw verklaarde vijand. (Koran 2:208)

Zoals de vers duidelijk maakt, kan veiligheid alleen gewaarborgd worden door intrede in de Islam, d.w.z. indien men uitsluitend de waarden van de Koran naleeft. Een moslim die de waarden van de Koran in zijn leven verwezenlijkt, voelt zich ervoor verantwoordelijk om alle mensen, moslim of geen moslim, vriendelijk en rechtvaardig te behandelen, de behoeftige en onschuldige mensen te beschermen en de verbreiding van onheil te verhinderen. Onheil omvat alle vormen van anarchie en terreur, dat veiligheid, welzijn en vrede verstoort. Zoals in een vers Allah houdt niet van wanorde wordt gezegd. (Koran 2:205) 
Om een mens zonder enig reden te vermoorden is een duidelijke voorbeeld van onheil. God verwijst in de Koran op een gebod, dat hij al eerder aan de Joden in het Oude Testament had verkondigd: 

Deswegen schreven Wij de kinderen Israls voor, dat wie ook een mens doodt, behalve wegens het doden van anderen of het scheppen van wanorde in het land, het ware alsof hij de gehele mensheid had gedood, en voor hem, die iemand het leven schenkt, alsof hij aan het gehele mensdom het leven heeft geschonken(Koran 5:32)

Zoals de vers duidelijk maakt, begaat de mens die een medemens doodt, behalve wegens het doden van anderen of het scheppen van wanorde in het land, een gelijke misdaad alsof hij de gehele mensheid heeft gedood. 
Hiermee is het duidelijk wat voor grote zonden de moorden, de bloedbaden en de aanslagen zijn die door terroristen gepleegd worden, ook wel bekend met het begrip zelfmoordaanslagen. God deelt ons met de volgende vers mee, hoe deze vorm van terrorisme in het hiernamaals gestraft zal worden:

Het verwijt is slechts tegen hen, die de mensen onrecht aandoen en ten onrechte in het land opstand veroorzaken. Dezen zullen een pijnlijke straf ontvangen. (Koran 42:42) 

Dit alles maakt duidelijk dat het organiseren van terroristische aanslagen op onschuldige mensen volledig tegen de Islam indruist en dat geen moslim zoiets kan uitvoeren. In tegendeel, moslims zijn er verantwoordelijk voor om deze mensen te stoppen, gewelddadigheden van de aarde te verwijderen en in de hele wereld vrede en veiligheid te brengen. Islam kan niet met terreur in overeenstemming gebracht worden; in tegendeel, het is de oplossing voor het probleem van terrorisme en de weg naar de verhindering daarvan.


God heeft het Kwade verdoemd 

God heeft de mensen bevolen, geen kwaad uit te oefenen; onderdrukking, moord en bloedvergieten zijn allemaal verboden. Degenen die deze geboden niet naleven, worden beschreven als Satans voetstappen volgend en er wordt duidelijk openbaart in de Koran dat dit zondig is. Enige van de vele verzen in de Koran over dit onderwerp zijn als volgt:
En degenen, die het verbond van Allah breken nadat zij het hadden bevestigd en hetgeen Allah heeft bevolen verenigd te zijn, afsnijden en op aarde wanorde stichten, hen treft de vloek en zij zullen een slecht tehuis hebben. (Koran 13:25) 

En toen Mozes om water voor zijn volk bad zeiden Wij: "Sla op de rots met uw staf" en er ontsprongen twaalf bronnen aan, waardoor elke stam zijn drinkplaats kende. Eet en drinkt van wat Allah heeft voortgebracht en wandelt niet op aarde, onheil stichtende. (Koran 2:60)

En schept geen wanorde op aarde, nadat zij is geordend en roept Hem met vrees en hoop aan. Voorzeker, de Barmhartigheid van Allah is de goeden nabij. (Koran 7:56)

Degenen die denken succesvol te zijn door kwaad, oproer en onderdrukking te veroorzaken en door onschuldige mensen te doden, begaan een grote fout. God heeft alle van deze vormen van kwaad verboden, terrorisme en geweld meegerekend, en degenen die deze handelingen verrichten veroordeelt, zoals uit de volgende vers naar voren komt:

Voorwaar, Allah laat het werk der kwaadstichters niet gedijen. (Koran 10:81)

Toch komen tegenwoordig terroristische aanslagen, genocide en bloedbaden in de hele wereld voor. Onschuldige mensen worden op brute wijze vermoord en in landen waar de gemeenschappen tegen elkaar tot haat opgezet worden, zwemmen in bloed. Deze gruweldaden in landen met verschillende historin, cultuur en sociale structuren kunnen specifieke oorzaken en gronden hebben. Toch is het duidelijk dat de oorzaak een distantiring van de moraliteit is, dat op liefde, respect en tolerantie is gebaseerd, zoals bevolen in de Koran. Als gevolg van het gebrek aan religie, ontstaan er gemeenschappen die geen Godsvrees kennen en niet geloven dat men in het Hiernamaals verantwoording moet afleggen. Omdat ze geloven dat ze aan niemand verantwoording verschuldigd zijn, kunnen ze zonder medelijden, moreel en geweten handelen. 
Het bestaan van hypocriete mensen die in naam van God en de religie handelen, maar in weze zich zodanig organiseren om kwaad uit te oefenen, dat God heeft verdoemt, wordt in de Koran aangegeven. Een vers gaat over groep van negen mensen die een aanslag op de Profeet (vzmh) beraamden en zweerden in de naam van Allah: 

En er waren negen personen in de stad die onrust in het land stichtten en zich niet wilden verbeteren, Zij zeiden: "Zweert tot elkander bij Allah, dat wij zeker Salih en zijn familie in de nacht zullen aanvallen en daarna zullen wij tot zijn bloedverwanten zeggen: "Wij waren geen getuigen van de vernietiging van zijn familie en wij spreken zeker de waarheid.". En zij smeedden een plan, en Wij maakten ook een plan (tegen hen) maar zij bemerkten het niet. (Koran 27:48-50)
Zoals in deze vers is beschreven, het feit dat als mensen dingen doen in naam van God of zelfs in Zijn naam zweren, met andere woorden door hun taalgebruik zichzelf presenteren als zeer religieus, betekent dit niet dat dit in overeenstemming is met de religie. De waarheid ligt in hun daden. Als hun daden onheil veroorzaken in plaats van welzijn zoals in de vers naar voren komt, dan kan men er zeker van zijn dat deze mensen niet werkelijk religieus kunnen zijn, en dat het niet hun doel is om de religie te dienen. 
Het is onmogelijk voor iemand die Godsvrees kent en de ethiek van de Islam begrepen heeft, steun te betuigen of te geven aan gewelddadigheden en misdrijven. Om deze reden is de Islam de oplossing voor het terrorisme. Wanneer de verheven moraliteit van de Koran is uitgelegd, zal het onmogelijk zijn voor de mensen om de ware Islam te verenigen met degenen die aan groepen deelnemen of steunen, wiens doel haat, oorlog en chaos is. Daarom heeft God onheil verboden:

Wanneer hij gezag heeft, gaat hij in het land rond, om er wanorde te stichten en de oogst en het nageslacht (van de mens) te vernietigen, maar Allah houdt niet van wanorde. En wanneer er tegen hem wordt gezegd: "Vrees Allah", dan spoort de trots hem aan tot verdere zonde. Daarom is de hel goed genoeg voor hem en voorzeker, deze is een kwade rustplaats. (Koran 2:205-206)

Zoals in de bovenste vers blijkt, staat het buiten kijf dat iemand met Godsvrees een oog kan dichtknijpen aan de geringste daad, dat de mensheid kan schaden. Iemand die niet in God en het Hiernamaals gelooft, kan makkelijk elke vorm van kwaad verrichten, aangezien hij denkt dat hij aan niemand verantwoording schuldig is. 
Wat als eerste gedaan moet worden om de wereld van de huidige terreurbewind te redden, is om de niet-religieuze concepten, die in de naam van het geloof aangevoerd worden, uit te schakelen en door de mensen in de ware ethiek van de Koran te onderwijzen en Godsvrees bij te brengen. 


De verantwoordelijkheid van de gelovigen 

Degenen die geen last hebben van de gebeurtenissen in de wereld, zolang het maar niet in hun directe omgeving plaatsvindt, zijn verre van de waarden die het geloof bijbrengt aan de mensen zoals; onbaatzuchtigheid, broederschap, eerlijkheid en gedienstigheid. Tijdens hun leven proberen zulke mensen hun eigen ego te bevredigen waardoor ze hun middelen verspillen, en zich daarbij totaal onbewust van de gevaren zijn, die de mensheid bedreigt. Maar in de Koran looft God het moreel van degenen, die zich nuttig maken voor zijn omgeving en zich bekommeren wat er in zijn omgeving gebeurt en de mensen oproepen tot het juiste pad. In een vers van de Koran wordt er een vergelijking gemaakt tussen degenen die voor een ander niets goeds doet en degenen die zich altijd op het juiste pad begeven: 
En Allah geeft een gelijkenis van twee mannen: een hunner is stom, heeft nergens macht over en is een last voor zijn meester; waar hij hem ook heenzendt, hij brengt (hem) niets goeds mee. Kan deze gelijk zijn aan hem die rechtvaardigheid gelast en die zelf op het rechte pad is? (Koran 16:76) 

Uit de bovenstaande vers kan worden opgemaakt dat degene die op het rechte pad is; zijn religie serieus neemt, Godsvrees heeft, waarde hecht aan geestelijke zaken en ijverig er naar streeft om de mensheid tot nut te zijn. Om deze reden is het zeer belangrijk voor mensen, de ware religie te beleven en in overeenstemming met de morele grondbeginselen te leven, dat in de Koran, de laatste openbaring van God, uitgelegd wordt. De mensen die hiernaar leven worden in de Koran als volgt omschreven: 

Degenen die, indien Wij hen op aarde vestigen, het gebed verrichten en de Zakaat betalen en het goede bevelen en het kwade verbieden. En het eindbesluit in alles berust bij Allah. (Koran 22:41)


God beveelt ons om goede daden te verrichten

Een moslim is iemand die zich houdt aan de geboden van God en gewetensvol zijn leven in overeenstemming met de ethiek, de vrede en de harmonie probeert vorm te geven, die de Koran verkondigt. Dit leidt tot de vooruitgang van de wereld en tevens leidt het tot een mooiere omgeving om in te leven. Zijn doel is om mensen te leiden naar schoonheid, goedheid en welzijn. De Koran zegt:

En doe goed (aan anderen) zoals Allah u goed gedaan heeft; en schep geen wanorde op aarde, want Allah heeft hen, die onheil stichten, niet lief. (Koran 28:77) 

Iemand die het islamitische geloof aanneemt, wenst om Gods genoegen en barmhartigheid te verdienen en toegang tot het paradijs te vinden. Daarom moet hij serieus zijn best doen en tijdens zijn leven in deze wereld een moraliteit toe-eigenen dat accepteerbaar is voor God. De duidelijkste verschijnselen van zon moraliteit zijn barmhartigheid, belangstelling, gerechtigheid, eerlijkheid, vergevensgezindheid, nederigheid, geduld en opofferingsgezindheid. De gelovige zal zich goed gedragen tegen zijn medemens, goede daden verrichten en goedheid verspreiden. In Zijn verzen beveelt God:

En Wij hebben de hemelen en de aarde en al hetgeen er tussen is in waarheid geschapen en het Uur zal zeker komen. Wend u daarom op passende wijze (van hen) af. (Koran 15:85)

en bewijst vriendelijkheid aan ouders, verwanten, wezen, de behoeftigen en aan de nabuur, die een vreemdeling is en de nabuur die een bloedverwant is en aan de metgezel, de reiziger en aan degenen die onder uw macht zijn. Voorzeker, Allah heeft de pochers en de opscheppers niet lief. (Koran 4:36)

En helpt elkander in deugdzaamheid en vroomheid maar helpt elkander niet in zonde en overtreding. En vreest Allah. Waarlijk, Allah is streng in het straffen. (Koran 5:2) 

Uit deze verzen komt duidelijk naar voren dat het Gods wens is, dat degenen die in Hem geloven, zich goed gedragen tegenover mensen, om met elkaar samen te werken als het betreft om het verrichten van goede daden en om kwaad te vermijden. In een andere vers verklaart God:

Wie een goede daad verricht zal tienmaal zoveel ontvangen, maar wie een slechte daad verricht zal alleen een daaraan gelijke vergelding ontvangen; hun zal geen onrecht worden aangedaan. (Koran 6:160)

In de Koran beschrijft God Zichzelf als Hij die elke geheim van het hart van de mens kent en waarschuwt de mensen om alle vormen van kwaad te vermijden. Daarom moet een moslim, wat gehoorzaam aan God betekent, duidelijk iemand zijn die zijn best doet om terrorisme te bestrijden.
Een moslim blijft niet onverschillig voor datgene wat er in zijn omgeving gebeurt, en zal nooit de instelling hebben, dat niets van belang is zolang het hem maar niet schaadt. Dit om de reden dat hij zich heeft overgegeven aan God, op het juiste pad is en het goede vertegenwoordigt. Daarom kan hij niet onverschillig blijven bij wreedheden en terrorisme. In feite is een moslim de grootste vijand van terrorisme, waarbij mensen worden gedood, die geen onrecht hebben gedaan. De Islam is tegen elke vorm van terrorisme en streeft ernaar om het vanaf het begin te voorkomen, met andere woorden al op het vlak van ideen. Hij eist dat er tussen mensen vrede en gerechtigheid heerst en beveelt de mensen om tweedracht, conflicten en kwaad te vermijden.


God beveelt ons rechtvaardig te zijn

De ware gerechtigheid, die in de Koran wordt geschreven, beveelt de mensen om rechtvaardig te zijn, om niet tussen mensen te discrimineren, de rechten van de mensen te beschermen, onder geen beding geweld toe te staan, de onderdrukten tegen de onderdrukkers bij te staan en de behoeftigen te helpen. In een oordeel van een geschil vereist het deze gerechtigheid, dat de rechten van beide partijen beschermd worden, dat alle uitgangspunten van een conflict beoordeeld worden, dat geen enkele vooroordeel een invloed hebben, en dat men objectief, eerlijk, tolerant, barmhartig en meedogend is. Iemand die bijvoorbeeld een gebeurtenis niet in een gematigde manier kan beoordelen en tussen zijn gevoel en emotie wiegelt, zal falen om tot een weloverwogen beslissing te komen en onder de invloed van zulke gevoelens blijven. Maar iemand die zich laat lijden door rechtvaardigheid, moet al zijn eigen gevoelens en denkbeelden opzij zetten. Hij moet alle partijen met rechtvaardigheid behandelen wanneer om zijn hulp wordt geroepen, om onder alle omstandigheden de kant te kiezen wat juist is en niet af te wijken van eerlijkheid en de waarheid. Men zou de waarden van de Koran kunnen verinnerlijken, zodat men in staat is de belangen van andere mensen voor zijn eigen belangen in aanmerking te nemen, en zich voor rechtvaardigheid inzet, zelfs wanneer dit voor zijn eigen belangen nadelig is. God beveelt:  en indien gij rechtspreekt, richt tussen hen met rechtvaardigheid (Koran 5:42)
In een andere vers beveelt God rechtvaardig te zijn, zelfs wanneer het nadelig is voor je: 

O, gij die gelooft, weest voorstanders der rechtvaardigheid, getuigen voor Allah, zelfs al was het tegen uzelf, of ouders en verwanten. Hetzij rijk of arm, Allah is beter dan beiden. Volgt niet de begeerten, opdat gij niet onrechtvaardig zult zijn. En als gij de waarheid omzeilt of er u van afwendt, Allah is goed op de hoogte van wat gij doet. (Koran 4:135)

In de Koran geeft God een uitvoerige beschrijving van gerechtigheid en informeert de gelovigen welke houding ze moeten aannemen tegenover voorvallen en op welke wijze men die gerechtigheid moet toepassen. Zon aanwijzing is een grote aanmoediging en een genade van God. Op deze grond zijn degenen die geloven ervoor verantwoordelijk om rechtvaardigheid toe te passen op een onverdeelde manier om zowel Gods genoegen te verdienen en om hun leven in vrede en veiligheid te doorbrengen. 
De rechtvaardigheid die God in de Koran beveelt, is de rechtvaardigheid die tussen alle mensen onderling wordt uitgeoefend zonder op de taal, ras of cultuur van iemand te letten. De rechtvaardigheid in de zin van de Koran verandert niet naarmate de plaats, tijd of de mensen veranderen. Ook hedendaags worden mensen blootgesteld aan wrede en onjuiste behandelingen vanwege hun huidskleur of hun ras in alle delen van de wereld.
Maar God vertelt ons in de Koran dat een van de doelen van de Schepping in verschillende volken en rassen is, om elkaar te leren kennen. Verschillende naties of mensen, allen die de dienaar van God zijn, moeten elkaar leren kennen, d.w.z. leren over hun verschillende culturen, talen, tradities en bekwaamheden. Kortom, het doel van de Schepping in verschillende rassen en naties betekent geen conflict en oorlog, maar culturele verrijking. Zon variatie is een gave in Gods Schepping. Het gegeven dat iemand langer is dan iemand anders of dat zijn huidskleur geel of blank is maakt hem niet superieur tegenover anderen en is ook niet iets om ervoor te schamen. Elk trekje die iemand heeft, is een resultaat van Gods doelbewuste Schepping, maar heeft in het zicht van God geen waardevolle betekenis. De gelovige weet dat hij alleen voorrang kan krijgen door Godvrezend te zijn en door zijn sterkte in zijn geloof in God. De volgende vers gaat hierover:

O, mensdom! Wij hebben u uit man en vrouw geschapen en Wij hebben u tot volkeren en stammen gemaakt, opdat gij elkander moogt kennen. Voorzeker, de godvruchtigste onder u is de eerwaardigste bij Allah. Voorwaar, Allah is Alwetend, Alkennend. (Koran 49:13) 

Zoals God in de vers meedeelt, de rechtvaardigheid die Hij heeft aanbevolen vraagt om gelijkheid, tolerantie en vreedzame behandeling van iedereen, zonder dat er wordt gediscrimineerd.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

De haat tegenover een groep weerhoudt de 
gelovige niet om rechtvaardig te zijn

Haat en woede zijn de voornaamste bronnen van het kwaad en weerhouden mensen om de juiste beslissingen te nemen, degelijk te denken en verstandig te gedragen. De mens neigt ernaar anderen, die hun vijandelijk gezind zijn, alle vormen van onrecht toe te schrijven. Ze kunnen deze mensen daden toeschrijven die ze nooit hebben begaan, of valse getuigenissen afleggen tegen ze, alhoewel ze weten dat ze onschuldig zijn. Op grond van deze vijandschap kunnen ze het slachtoffer worden van een onverdraagbare onderdrukking. Sommigen mensen vermijden om getuigenissen af te leggen die ten gunste zouden zijn voor de mensen met wie ze een meningsverschil hebben alhoewel ze weten dat ze onschuldig zijn en houden bewijs achter, dat hun onschuld kan bewijzen. Ze kijken toe, vol leedvermaak aan de ellende, onrecht of lijden die de mensen wordt aangedaan en anderzijds is het hun grootste zorg dat gerechtigheid moet geschieden en de onschuld van deze mensen moet worden bewezen. 
Om deze redenen is het zeer moeilijk voor de mensen in corrupte maatschappijen om elkaar te vertrouwen. Mensen vrezen ervoor dat ze ooit door iemand ten val gebracht kunnen worden. Met het verlies van wederzijds vertrouwen, hebben ze ook menselijke gevoelens zoals tolerantie, broederschap en gevoel tot saamhorigheid verloren en beginnen elkaar te haten. 
De gevoelens echter, die iemand in zijn hart draagt voor iemand anders of tegen een gemeenschap, zouden nooit de beslissingen van een gelovige moeten benvloeden. Ongeacht hoe immoreel of vijandig de persoon tegenover hem is, de gelovige zet al zijn gevoelens opzij en handelt en beslist rechtvaardig en beveelt datgene aan dat rechtvaardig is. Zijn gevoelens tegenover die persoon werpt geen schaduw over zijn wijsheid en geweten. Zijn geweten inspireert hem daartoe om in overeenstemming met Gods bevelen te handelen en fatsoen en hoffelijkheid nooit buiten acht te laten. Want dit is een bevel die God aan de gelovigen in de Koran heeft gegeven:
O, gij die gelooft, weest oprecht voor Allah en getuigt met rechtvaardigheid. En laat de vijandschap van een volk u niet aansporen, om onrechtvaardig te handelen. Weest rechtvaardig, dat is dichter bij de vroomheid en vreest Allah, voorzeker, Allah is op de hoogte van hetgeen gij doet. (Koran 5:8) 

Zoals in de vers is verklaard, vereist het een rechtvaardige houding om de moraal van de Koran te evenaren. Een gelovige weet dat hij Gods genoegen kan bereiken, alleen als hij rechtvaardig handelt. Iemand die getuige is van zijn manieren zal deze persoon vertrouwen, zich gerust voelen in zijn aanwezigheid en zal hem toevertrouwen met elke verantwoordelijkheid of taak. Zulke mensen worden zelfs door hun vijanden met respect behandeld. Hun houding kan er zelfs ertoe leiden dat mensen in God gaan geloven.


De Islam verdedigt de vrijheid van meningsuiting

De Islam is een religie dat de vrijheid van ideen, gedachten en levens waarborgt. De Islam heeft geboden vervaardigd om spanningen, geschillen, laster en zelfs negatieve gedachten tussen mensen te verhinderen. In dezelfde mate zoals de Islam terreur en elke soortgelijke gewelddadigheid afwijst, verbiedt het zelfs ook de geringste toepassing van ideologische dwang.

Er is geen dwang in de godsdienst. Voorzeker, het juiste pad is van dwaling onderscheiden; derhalve, hij die de duivel verloochent en in Allah gelooft, heeft een sterk houvast gegrepen, dat onbreekbaar is. Allah is Alhorend, Alwetend. (Koran 2:256) 

Vermaant hen daarom want gij zijt slechts een vermaner; Gij zijt geen waker over hen. (Koran 88:21-22)

Om iemand te dwingen een geloof aan te hangen of haar geloofsvormen en beoefeningen aan te nemen, druist volledig in tegen de geest en wezen van de Islam. Volgens de Islam is ware geloof alleen mogelijk met vrije wil en gewetensvrijheid. Natuurlijk kunnen moslims elkaar adviseren en aanmoedigen de morele beginselen van de Koran te verwezenlijken. Elke moslim is ermee toevertrouwd om de mensen op een onopdringerige en nette manier van de ethische rijkdom van de Koran uit te leggen. In overeenstemming met de volgende vers worden ze ermee verzoekt, de schoonheden van de religie toe te lichten: Roep tot de weg van uw Heer met wijsheid en goede raad (Koran 16:125). Maar gelijktijdig moeten ze ook van deze vers bewust zijn: Hen te leiden is niet uw plicht, maar Allah leidt wie Hij wil. (Koran 2:272)

Ze zullen nooit naar dwangmiddelen grijpen of vormen van psychische druk uitoefenen. Ze zullen ook geen wereldlijke privileges gebruiken om iemand tot het geloof te lokken. Wanneer ze een negatieve respons krijgen om wat ze zeggen, zullen de moslims in de zin van de volgende vers antwoorden: Derhalve voor u uw godsdienst en voor mij mijn godsdienst. (Koran 109:6)

De wereld waarin we leven bevat gemeenschappen met allerlei religies of overtuigingen: christelijk, joods, boeddhistisch, hindoestisch, athestisch, destisch en zelfs natuurreligies. Moslims die in zon wereld leven moeten tolerant zijn tegen alle geloven, ongeacht wat ze ook zijn, en moeten zich vergevingsgezind, rechtvaardig en humanitair gedragen. Deze verantwoordelijkheid die de gelovigen hebben, is om mensen tot de schoonheid van de religie van God uit te nodigen door vrede en tolerantie. De beslissing om deze kwaliteiten (niet) toe te passen en (niet) te geloven ligt bij de andere partij. Om deze persoon te dwingen of iets aan hem op te dringen is in tegenstrijd met de ethiek van de Koran. God zegt zelfs het volgende hierover: 

En indien uw Heer had gewild, zouden allen die op aarde zijn, zeker tezamen hebben geloofd. Wilt gij de mensen dan dwingen, gelovigen te worden? (Koran 10:99)

Wij weten het beste wat zij zeggen en gij zijt er niet om hen te dwingen. Vermaan dus met de Koran hem die Mijn bedreiging vreest. (Koran 50:45) 

Een model van de samenleving, waarin mensen gedwongen zijn om religieuze plichten na te komen, druist volledig tegen de Islam in. Geloof en het belijden zijn alleen van waarde indien zij gericht zijn naar God door de vrije wil van het individu. Wanneer een systeem tot het geloven en verrichten van de religieuze plichten dwingt, zijn de mensen alleen uit vrees voor dit systeem gelovig. Religie kan vanuit dit punt alleen dan geldigheid hebben, als het in een omgeving van gewetensvrijheid geleefd wordt waar men het genoegen van God tot doel heeft. 
De geschiedenis van de Islam is vol met voorbeelden van tolerante islamitische heersers, die alle religies respecteerden en persoonlijk opkwamen voor de oprichting van religieuze vrijheid. Thomas Arnold, een Britse missionair in dienst van de Indische regering, beschreef de liberale houding van de Islam in deze woorden:
We horen niks over een georganiseerde poging om de Islam dwangmatig te laten accepteren, noch van een systematische vervolging om het christelijke geloof uit te bannen. Als de kaliefen hadden gekozen om een van deze twee opties gebruik te maken, dat zouden ze de Christendom net zo makkelijk kunnen wegvagen als Ferdinand en Isabella de Islam uit Spanje hadden weggevaagd. Of zoals Louis XIV het protestantisme in Frankrijk strafbaar maakte, of zoals de joden voor 350 jaar lang uit Engeland werden geweerd. De Oosterse kerken in Azi waren van de gemeenschap met de rest van het Christendom volledig afgesneden, en niemand had met betrekking daarop een vinger verhoven, om ze als een ketterse maatschappij te hekelen. De feitelijke overleving van deze kerken tot aan de huidige tijd is een sterke bewijs van de algemeen tolerante houding van de islamitische regeringen tegenover hen.1 


God verbiedt de moord op onschuldige mensen

Om een mens zonder rechtmatige reden te vermoorden, is een grote zonde, dat in de Koran geschreven is:

dat wie ook een mens doodt, behalve wegens het doden van anderen of het scheppen van wanorde in het land, het ware alsof hij het gehele mensdom had gedood, en voor hem, die iemand het leven schenkt, alsof hij aan het gehele mensdom het leven heeft geschonken. En voorzeker Onze boodschappers kwamen met duidelijke tekenen tot hen en toch - werden daarna -velen hunner op aarde tot over treders. (Koran 5:32)

En zij die geen andere goden naast Allah aanroepen noch iemand doden, wat Allah heeft verboden, tenzij met recht, noch overspel plegen; en hij die dat doet zal een straf ondergaan. (Koran 25:68)

De bovenstaande verzen maken duidelijk dat degene die een onschuldige mens zonder reden vermoordt, een pijnlijke afstraffing zal krijgen. God deelt ons zelfs mee, dat het vermoorden van een persoon een net zon grote zonde is als het vermoorden van de gehele mensheid. Niemand die de grenzen van God respecteert, kan een enkele mens schaden, laat staan de moord op duizenden onschuldige mensen. Degenen die aannemen dat ze het gerecht en dus ook straf kunnen ontlopen, zullen nooit hierin slagen, want ze zullen zich moeten verantwoorden in de aanwezigheid van God. Dat is waarom gelovigen, die weten dat ze na de dood verantwoording moeten afleggen over hun daden in de aanwezigheid van God, zeer bedachtzaam om de grenzen die door God zijn gelegd niet te overschrijden.


God beveelt de gelovigen meedogend 
en barmhartig te zijn

Een van de verzen waarin de islamitische ethiek wordt verklaard is als volgt:

Bovendien behoort hij (die dit doet) tot hen, die geloven en elkander aansporen tot geduld en die elkander aansporen tot barmhartigheid. Dezen zullen aan de rechter hand zijn. (Koran 90:17-18)

Zoals we in deze vers hebben gelezen, n van de belangrijkste kenmerken van het moreel, dat de gelovigen tot de redding op de Dag des Oordeels zal leiden en zal helpen om het paradijs binnen te gaan, zijn die geloven en elkander aansporen tot geduld en die elkander aansporen tot barmhartigheid.
De ware bron van barmhartigheid is de liefde voor God. De liefde die iemand heeft voor God, zorgt er ook voor dat hij liefde voelt voor alle scheppingen die God heeft gecreerd. Deze sterke liefde en innigheid die hij voor God voelt, die hem en de gehele mensheid heeft gecreerd, leidt hem ertoe dat hij een aangename moraal vertoont, zoals beschreven wordt in de Koran. Ware barmhartigheid treedt naar voren, wanneer hij volgens deze moraal leeft. Dit model van moraliteit; dat liefdevol, barmhartig en opofferingsgezind inhoudt, wordt in de volgende verzen beschreven:

En laat hen, die rijkdommen en overvloed onder u bezitten niet ophouden te geven aan verwanten en behoeftigen en hun die hun huizen terwille van Allah hebben verlaten. Laten zij vergeven en over het hoofd zien. Wenst gij niet dat Allah u zou vergeven? Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol. (Koran 24:22)

En degenen die zich in de stad hebben gehuisvest en(anderen) vrgingen in het geloof, hebben diegenen lief, die tot hen de toevlucht nemen, en gevoelen geen behoefte in hun hart aan hetgeen hun gegeven wordt, zij geven anderen de voorkeur boven zichzelf, al verkeren zij zelf in armoede. En wie voor zijn eigen vrekkigheid wordt behoed, hij is voorzeker geslaagd. (Koran 59:9)

En degenen die hun schuilplaats verstrekken en hen helpen zijn de ware gelovigen. Er is voor hen vergiffenis en een waardige voorziening. (Koran 8:74)

En aanbidt Allah en vereenzelvigt niets met Hem en bewijst vriendelijkheid aan ouders, verwanten, wezen, de behoeftigen en aan de nabuur, die een vreemdeling is en de nabuur die een bloedverwant is en aan de metgezel, de reiziger en aan degenen die onder uw macht zijn. Voorzeker, Allah heeft de pochers en de opscheppers niet lief. (Koran 4:36)

De aalmoezen zijn alleen voor de armen en de behoeftigen en voor degenen die daarbij werkzaam zijn en voor degenen wier hart verzoend is en voor de slaven en voor degenen die schuld hebben en voor de zaak van Allah en voor de reiziger: dit is een gebod van Allah. En Allah is Alwetend, Alwijs. (Koran 9:60)

Dit hoge niveau van moraal, dat zoals in de Koran is geschreven, van de gelovigen wordt verlangd, komt voort uit hun diepe liefde voor God. Dankzij hun toewijding aan Hem, houden ze zich nauwgezet aan de morele maatstaf, die God in de Koran heeft vastgelegd. De gelovigen proberen de mensen nooit het gevoel te geven dat ze iets schuldig zijn, vanwege hun bijdrage dat ze geven en de hulp die ze geven, en verwachten er zelfs geen dank voor. Hun echte doel is om Gods genoegen te winnen door de moraal die ze tonen, omdat ze weten dat ze verantwoording moeten afleggen voor die moraal op de Dag des Oordeels. God heeft uitdrukkelijk in de Koran duidelijk gemaakt dat degenen die met opzet de moraal van de Koran niet naleven in de hel zullen terechtkomen:

"Wat heeft u in de hel gebracht?" Zij zullen antwoorden: "Wij behoorden niet tot hen die plachten te bidden.Noch voedden wij de armen. (Koran 74:42-44)

Grijpt hem en boeit hem. Werpt hem dan in de hel. Bindt hem vervolgens met een ketting vast waarvan de lengte zeventig armlengten bedraagt; Want hij geloofde niet in Allah, de Grote. Noch moedigde hij aan, de armen te spijzigen (Koran 69:30-34)

Hebt gij hem gezien die deze godsdienst loochent? Het is degene die de wees verstoot, hij wekt anderen niet op de armen te voeden. (Koran 107:1-3)

Noch spoort elkander aan, de armen te voeden. (Koran 89:18)

Zoals uit de bovenstaande verzen blijkt, de moslim die in de Koran wordt omschreven bezit een liefdevolle en meedogend karakter. Niemand die deze morele kwaliteiten bezit, kan terrorisme of een ander vorm van gewelddadigheid, die tegen onschuldige mensen worden uitgeoefend, goedkeuren. De karaktertrekken van de terroristen zijn juist de tegenpool van de moraal van de Koran. Een terrorist is een meedogenloze mens, die de wereld met haat aankijkt en wil moorden, verwoesten en bloed vergieten. 
Een moslim, die in de ethiek, zoals in de Koran wordt openbaard, wordt opgevoed, benaderd iedereen met de liefde zoals in de Islam wordt verwacht, respecteert alle soorten ideen, probeert altijd harmonie te brengen waar onenigheid heerst, spanningen te verminderen, rekening te houden met alle kanten en gedraagt zich gematigd. Gemeenschappen die uit zulke mensen bestaan, zullen door een mr ontwikkelde cultuur geheerst worden en de mensen zullen een hogere niveau aan sociale ethiek, harmonie, gerechtigheid en welvaart ervaren dat zelfs in de modernste staten niet kan worden gezien. 


God heeft vergeving en tolerantie bevolen

Het concept van vergeving en tolerantie, dat in de woorden Neig u tot vergiffenis (Koran 7:199) beschreven is, is een van de fundamentele beginselen van de Islam.

Wanneer men naar de geschiedenis van de Islam kijkt, kan men duidelijk inzien dat moslims dit belangrijke element van de ethiek van de Koran, in het sociale leven hebben overgebracht. Zoals we in de latere delen van het boek zullen zien, hebben de moslims overal waar ze heen gingen een atmosfeer van vrijheid en tolerantie met zich meegebracht. Ze maakte het mogelijk voor mensen wiens religie, taal en cultuur totaal verschillend waren, om onder n dak samen te leven in vrede en harmonie, waarbij vrede was gewaarborgd. En van de belangrijkste redenen voor het eeuwenlang durende bestaan van het Ottomaanse Rijk, dat over een enorm regio was verspreid, was de atmosfeer van tolerantie en begrip dat de Islam met zich mee bracht. Moslims die om hun tolerantie en liefhebbende karakters eeuwenlang bekend stonden, waren altijd de meest rechtvaardige en meest barmhartige mensen. In deze multinationale structuur konden alle etnische groepen geheel volgens hun eigen religies en tradities leven. 
Tolerantie in de ware zin kan de wereld vrede en welvaart brengen, wanneer men zich aan de richtlijnen houdt, die geschreven staan in de Koran. De volgende vers gaat hierover: 

Het goede en kwade zijn niet gelijk. Daarom weerstaat (het kwade) door hetgeen best is. Dan ziet, degene met wie gij vijandschap hebt, hij zal als uw boezemvriend worden. (Koran 41:34) 

In de verzen van de Koran heeft God vergeving altijd als een superieure eigenschap beschreven, en in een vers wordt het goede nieuws gegeven dat zon gedrag beloond zal worden: Doch de vergelding van het kwade is het daaraan gelijke; maar wie vergeeft en verbetering voor ogen houdt, zijn loon rust bij Allah. Voorzeker, Hij houdt niet van de onrechtvaardigen. (Koran 42:40). In een andere vers heeft hij de gelovigen als volgt omschreven: Zij, die in voorspoed en in tegenspoed wel doen en zij, die toorn onderdrukken en mensen vergeven; Allah heeft hen die goed doen, lief. (Koran 3:134). God openbaart in de Koran dat het een deugdzaam gedrag is om iemand te vergeven zelfs als hij iets slechts heeft gedaan. Een vers naar deze thema luidt: en gij zult hen altijd oneerlijk bevinden op enkelen na, derhalve vergeef hen en wend u van hen af. Voorzeker, Allah heeft degenen, die goeddoen, lief. (Koran 5:13)
Dit alles toont dat het moreel, die de Islam aan de mensheid beveelt, de deugden van vrede, harmonie en gerechtigheid brengt. De barbaarsheid die als terrorisme bekend staat, dat tegenwoordig de hele wereld zo bezighoudt, is het werk van onwetende en fanatieke mensen, die van de ethiek van de Koran volledig zijn ontvreemd en absoluut niks met religie hebben te maken. De oplossing voor deze personen en groepen, die onder het mom van religie hun wildheid tonen, is om ze de ware moraliteit van de Koran te leren. Met andere woorden, de Islam en de ethiek van de Koran zijn de oplossingen voor de plaag van terrorisme en niet de voorstanders ervan.

----------


## waarnemert

Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima 



> Dit alles toont dat het moreel, die de Islam aan de mensheid beveelt, de deugden van vrede, harmonie en gerechtigheid brengt. De barbaarsheid die als terrorisme bekend staat, dat tegenwoordig de hele wereld zo bezighoudt, is het werk van onwetende en fanatieke mensen, die van de ethiek van de Koran volledig zijn ontvreemd en absoluut niks met religie hebben te maken. De oplossing voor deze personen en groepen, die onder het mom van religie hun wildheid tonen, is om ze de ware moraliteit van de Koran te leren. Met andere woorden, de Islam en de ethiek van de Koran zijn de oplossingen voor de plaag van terrorisme en niet de voorstanders ervan.


Ik heb niet alles geciteerd, je punt is zo wel duidelijk. Het zijn mooie woorden maar wat komt daarvan in de praktijk terecht. Is dat niet veelal het omgekeerde? Ik wil van mijn hart geen smoorkuil maken en heb toch maar eens opgeschreven waarom er zoveel dingen zijn die daarmee in tegenspraak zijn. Daar ga tie dan.


Waarom zijn er dan in de vorige eeuw dan door de Ottomanen tussen 1905 en 1918 2.000.000 Armeense Christenen afgeslacht? En waarom werden dan in de afgelopen decennia in de Sudan 1, 5 tot 3 miljoen Christenen omgebracht? En zijn ze nu bezig hun Moslim broeders af te slachten?

Ik heb steeds geprobeerd om vanuit de praktijk argumenten aan te dragen om aan te tonen dat de Islam in zijn totaliteit niet vreedzaam is. Omdat sommige forumleden mij presten om de gewelddadigheid van de Islam vanuit de beginselen van de Islam aan te tonen daarom dan hier een aantal argumenten vanuit de beginselen plus nog wat argumenten.

1)	Alleen de Islam kent in de Koran een behoorlijk aantal teksten die opwekken ongelovigen te doden. Deze teksten zijn niet gedateerd en worden nog steeds geciteerd en gehandhaafd.
2)	Alleen de Islam kent het begrip heilige oorlog in betekenis van strijd tegen anderen. Dit zou alleen betrekking hebben op verdediging. Deze verdedigingsoorlog bracht de Islam in Frankrijk en tot voor Wenen.
3)	Alleen de Islam heeft een discriminerend stelsel ontworpen waarbij Joden en Christenen tot beschermelingen worden verklaard en het daarbij behorende beschermgeld moeten betalen. Bekend is het pakt van Umar uit de 7e eeuw waarin o.a. de volgende bepalingen voorkwamen :
a)	Nieuwe kerken of kloosters in steden en buurten van Moslims mochten niet gebouwd of gerepareerd worden.
b)	Christenen werd verboden hun Godsdienst in het openbaar te belijden.
c)	Zij moesten Moslims met eerbied bejegenen en opstaan indien Moslims willen zitten.
d)	Zij zullen op straten en markten geen kruisen of boeken tonen.
4)	Alleen de Islam kent een eenzijdige betekenis van de term Godsdienstvrijheid, dit betekent daar dat iedere niet-Moslim de vrijheid heeft om Moslim te worden maar andersom mag het niet.
5)	Alleen de Islam kent de doodstraf voor afvalligen.
6)	Alleen de Islam propageert het slaan van vrouwen.
7)	De Islam streeft naar wereldheerschappij. Ex Moslims waarschuwen daarvoor en op Memri TV kun je Moslims horen brallen dat ze zullen heersen in New-York en Londen.
8)	In diverse staten waar de Moslims in de meerderheid zijn worden Christenen en Joden vervolgd, in het bijzonder in de theocratische staten Iran en Saoedi-Arabi.
9)	In het verleden zijn alle Joden en Christenen uit Saoedi-Arabi verdreven.
10)	Uit de praktijk blijkt dat Moslims opgevoed worden met haat tegen Joden en Christenen. Als voorbeeld de cartoonrellen. In Beiruth en Nigeria werd als wraak voor de cartoons Christenen die daar niets mee te maken hadden respectievelijk gemolesteerd en gedood.
11)	In een aantal gevallen vinden wraakacties en molest plaats na het z.g vrijdaggebed.
12)	De Islam kent een op een aantal punten zeer wrede wet de sharia waarin straffen bestaan als het amputeren van ledematen
13)	Alleen de Islam kent een religieuze politie.
14)	Ook onder sommige forumleden zijn er die denigrerende opmerkingen plaatsen en schelden. Je krijgt de soms de indruk dat je bij lichamelijke aanwezigheid een klap in het gezicht gekregen zou hebben of dat het ongehoord is dat je het waagt de Islam aan te vallen. Dat is niet leuk maar niet zo erg, erger is dat er totaal geen mededogen is met slachtoffers van het Moslim geweld. Elke boodschap daarover wordt laatdunkend behandeld of genegeerd en steevast wordt de boodschapper vermoord.

Denk niet dat het mijn bedoeling is om Moslims te bashen, maar je kunt er niet omheen, mijn enige doel is een spiegel voor te houden, kijk er nou eens in en erken dat er veel mis was en is in de Islam. Natuurlijk ben ik bezorgd, vooral voor de vervolging van mijn broeders, de Christenen, maar ook Moslims ondervinden de verdrukking. Ik moet er niet aan denken om als Moslim in een land als Saudi-Arabi of Iran te wonen, uit dat laatste land zijn er geloof ik al honderdduizenden gevlucht. Maar ik ben bang dat de reactie op het voorgaande voorspelbaar is. Als ik zie dat het beschermgeld verdedigd wordt (IbnRushd) en dat Rourchid een discussie begint welke soort afvalligen gedood moet worden en welke soort niet, dan vraag ik me af wat voor nut het heeft te discusseren. Als je je zover verwijderd van wat door weldenkende en beschaafde mensen als elementaire mensenrechten wordt beschouwd dan geef ik het op. Ik weet ook niet of ik hiermee doorga.

Beste Dolle Fatima, je zoekt spiritualiteit, ga eens naar een uitvoering van b.v. de Matheuspassion en luister dan naar het slotkoor Wir zetsen uns mit trnen nieder (na Jezusdood aan het kruis) en probeer dan eens in te voelen hoe een Christen dit ondergaat met het besef dat ja ik kost hem die slagen en die hoon de vragen waarom Hij, waarom ik niet, waarom deze man uit Nazereth die zoveel goeds gedaan heeft. Maar dan besef je ook dat het niet anders kon en al voorzegd was door de profeet Jesaja (jesaja 53,5) maar om onze overtredingen werd hij doorboord, en om onze ongerechtigheden verbrijzeld: de straf die ons de vrede aanbrengt was op hem, en door zijn striemen is ons genezing geworden (..) Maar het behaagde de Here hem te verbrijzelen. 

Ondanks dat blijf je wel huilen.
Gelukkig komt daarna de Paasdag waarin we elkaar mogen begroeten de Heer is waarlijk opgestaan".
Ik hoop dat je mij een gezegend Paasfeest wil toewensen.

----------

